# Nuevas onzas de plata



## conde84 (19 Dic 2014)

*Nuevas onzas y monedas de plata*

Creo este hilo para ir poniendo las novedades que salgan en onzas de plata,conmemorativas de distintos paises y conmemorativas de la fnmt.

Espero os guste.

Nueva serie con tematicas biblicas de la perth mint.Es al estilo de las de los dioses del olimpo.

Primera moneda:EXODUS
DENOMINACION	$ 2 NZD
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	62,2 g
TAMAÑO	38,6 mm
ACABADO	ANTIGUO, ALTO RELIEVE
Acuñación	1499
ARTISTA	Inpired por Gustave Doré / IAN RANK BROADLEY
PRECIO 179,99
PAIS NIUE
















---------- Post added 19-dic-2014 at 20:08 ----------

Otra nueva moneda de animalitos (que originalidad)

DENOMINACION	5.000 francos
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,1 g
TAMAÑO	38,43 mm
ACABADO	BU Y PROOF
Acuñación	50000 BU 1000 PROOF
Pais Burundi







---------- Post added 19-dic-2014 at 20:13 ----------

Nueva serie de Niue Island llamada ''predators''(mas animalitos para variar),el ojo del aguila es un cristal azul.


DENOMINACION	$ 2 NZD
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	62,20 g
TAMAÑO	50,0 mm
ACABADO	ANTIGUO
Acuñación	500
Pais Niue island












---------- Post added 19-dic-2014 at 20:23 ----------

''moneda'' de la casa de la moneda de polonia,fabricada para Niue island,muy navideña ella.

VALOR NOMINAL	2 nzd $
METAL	0,99
PESO 31,1g
CALIDAD	Proof
Acuñación 2999
Precio 100$








---------- Post added 19-dic-2014 at 20:28 ----------

''La anunciacion'' de cook islands,moneda de 3 onzas

Dedicado a una famosa obra maestra de Philippe de Champaigne, artista flamenco nacido de la escuela barroca francesa. La Anunciación fue pintado en 1644 para la capilla privada de Ana de Austria, esposa viuda de Luis XIII. La pintura representa el ángel Gabriel que le dice a María que ella esta embarazada de Jesucristo.En ambos lados con dieciséis auténticos cristales Swarovski.


VALOR NOMINAL	20$ cook island
METAL	Plata 999
PESO 3 oz
DIÁMETRO	55mm
CALIDAD	proof
Acuñación 1644
PRECIO 299 EUROS







---------- Post added 19-dic-2014 at 20:34 ----------

MUÑECO DE CRISTAL VENECIANO DE CANADA

La segunda de una serie de monedas que lleva una figura tridimensional de cristal veneciano creado por los maestros italianos, Murano, cada muñeco de nieve es artesanal y único, sin haber dos iguales.

VALOR NOMINAL	20$ canada
METAL	plata 999
PESO 1 oz
DIÁMETRO	38mm
CALIDAD	proof
Acuñación 10000
Precio 150$ canada


----------



## Aferro (19 Dic 2014)

A mi no me gustan. parecen cromitos pero sobre gustos....

Salut


----------



## conde84 (19 Dic 2014)

Aferro dijo:


> A mi no me gustan. parecen cromitos pero sobre gustos....
> 
> Salut



Yo de colores y cosas incrustadas en ellas no colecciono tampoco,me parecen mas joyas u objetos de decoracion que monedas.
Y ya si tienen formas como la de el arbol de navidad ni te cuento.

Si acaso las mineral art y alguna mas del estilo si me gustan porque son preciosas,pero su predio tambien es bueno.


----------



## chemachu (19 Dic 2014)

El grabado de Exodus está bastante chulo.


----------



## Bullion10 (20 Dic 2014)

chemachu dijo:


> El grabado de Exodus está bastante chulo.



El precio es un poco menos chulo.


----------



## conde84 (20 Dic 2014)

Nueva serie ''snowflake bears'' de Tokelau

La primera moneda muestra un oso polar con un iceberg en el fondo e incorpora una filigrana de plata tejida a mano del copo de nieve . 

DENOMINACION	$ 1 NZD
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,1 g
TAMAÑO	38,61 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	1500
Precio 130$







---------- Post added 20-dic-2014 at 15:55 ----------

Conmemorativa de lituania,ultima moneda en litas que se va a sacar,antes de que adopte el euro.

ANVERSO : Lleva tallada cuidadosamente una imagen estilizada del escudo de armas de la República de Lituania, lo que crea un efecto de movimiento pulsante. La inscripción 2014 está en el centro, y Lietuva (Lituania) se describe en el borde derecho de la moneda.

REVERSE : Características motivos del arte óptico, una perla esférica de plata en el centro y de círculos rítmicamente repetitivos de diferentes tamaños dispuestos a intervalos irregulares a su alrededor, proporcionando una imagen de rotación, el movimiento y el espacio, ilusión óptica; también hay una inscripción de la denominación - 50 Litu (50 litas).

DENOMINACION	50 LITAS
COMPOSICIÓN	0.925 PLATA
PESO	28,28 g
DIÁMETRO	44,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	3000
ARTISTA	AGNE DAUTARTAITE
Precio 120$


----------



## malacitanus (20 Dic 2014)

Que bonita la de lituania a ver si la encuentro


----------



## conde84 (20 Dic 2014)

2ª moneda de la serie mineral art,dedicada al TAJ MAHAL.

Esta moneda salio en octubre,pero creo que merece la pena ponerla por su belleza,sin duda unas de las mejores series que existen,gran detalle en el grabado y con una piedra de ambar a cada lado de la moneda.Si no tuviesen el ambar para mi serian perfectas la verdad.

Si hay que ponerle un pero es que a pesar de su elevado precio (sobre 300 euros) y gran calidad,la moneda viene sin ninguna caja ni pack de presentacion,solo viene encapsulada y con un certificado de autenticidad.

Cuidado donde comprar esta moneda que hay mucha falsificacion.

DENOMINACION	$ 10 dólares (PAL)
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	62,2 g
TAMAÑO	50,0 mm
ACABADO	ANTIGUO
Acuñación	999


----------



## conde84 (23 Dic 2014)

Nueva moneda del año de la cabra de la casa de la moneda de singapur.

La casa de Moneda de Singapur ha lanzado su gama lunar para el Año de la Cabra y comprende ocho monedas,4 de plata y 4 de oro, todas con el mismo diseño.

*COMPOSICIÓN	ACABADO	PESO	DIÁMETRO Acuñación*

SILVER 0.999	PRUEBA	1000 g	100.00 mm 500
SILVER 0.999	PRUEBA	155,52 g	65,00 mm 250
SILVER 0.999	PRUEBA	20,00 g	38,70 mm 10000
SILVER 0.999	COLOR 62,21 g	45,00 mm 20000
GOLD 0.9999	PRUEBA	155,52 g	60,00 mm 200
GOLD 0.9999	PRUEBA	31,10 g	33,00 mm 2000
GOLD 0.9999	PRUEBA	7,78 g	21,96 mm 2000
GOLD 0.9999	PRUEBA	0,3 g 7.00 mm 10000


----------



## Tiogelito (23 Dic 2014)

Ahhhhhh, que cosa más ... irienthe ha los hojos! Y además a continuación de la Palau, todavía ofende más...

Hala, para que nos quejemos de la FNMT... a todo hay quien gane... madre mía...


----------



## conde84 (23 Dic 2014)

Tercera moneda de la serie ''crystal art''.

El tema para el 2014 es el Palacio Nacional de Pena, un edificio del romanticismo situado en São Pedro de Penaferrim, situado en Sintra, Portugal.

Al igual que antes, la moneda es de dos onzas en acabado antique fish, en acabado plata fina con una ventana con la inserción, en este caso, ágata verde.

DENOMINACION	$ 2 NZD
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	62,2 g
TAMAÑO	50,0 mm
ACABADO	ANTIGUO
Acuñación	688
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí


----------



## conde84 (25 Dic 2014)

Segunda moneda de la serie ''fauna de florida'' de Tuvalu.

DENOMINACION	$ 1 TUVALU
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,103 g
TAMAÑO	40,6 mm
ACABADO	COLOR PROOF
Acuñación	1000
ARTISTA	CHARLES DAUGHTRY / IAN RANK BROADLEY


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2014)

Felicitar a conde84 por este hilo y le animo a continuar con el mismo. Ya sé que este tipo de monedas se sale de la "ortodoxia" e incluso que sus precios son excesivos, pero hay algunas que son muy bonitas y, aunque es probable que nunca las poseamos, siempre es interesante mirarlas. Y tener algunas -a pesar del precio- tampoco es "imposible", ya que en lo personal dispongo de unas pocas en mis colecciones. No de las que está colocando ahora conde84, pero sí similares y dentro de este tipo de monedas y que suelen tener unos acabados magníficos.

Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (27 Dic 2014)

Solo por no tener que guardar esos estuches es mejor no comprarlas. 

Salud


----------



## conde84 (27 Dic 2014)

Es una nueva serie de los 5 grandes animales africanos,muy original el tema para no variar.
Pone que es en plata pura .999 y el pais es Zambia,que se ve que ha dado permiso a esta ceca para emitir monedas suyas.

Es de la ceca de montesclaro los que tambien hicieron las monedas de animales de las que hace poco se hablo aqui de zambia,que en todos lados de ebay decian que eran plata.925 y realmente son cu-ni,con baño de plata.

Ahora sale esa coleccion en la pagina de la ceca,y deja claro lo que es,cosa que antes no ponia.

Acaban de salir,sobre los 30 euros,yo no las toco ni con un palo.

Mas informacion en la ceca de montesclaros.


----------



## conde84 (29 Dic 2014)

Nueva moneda de la royal mint,dedicada al Big Ben.

Moneda que se puede adquirir a 100 libras que es su facial,igual que las famosas de 30 euros de aqui.

DENOMINACION	£ 100
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	62,86 g
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm
ACABADO	Brillante sin circular
Acuñación	50000
ARTISTA REV / OBV	GLYNN DAVIES Y LAURA CLANCY / IAN RANK BROADLEY


----------



## conde84 (6 Ene 2015)

Nueva moneda de la serie opal: PYTHON Tropidechus

DISEÑO:El reverso de la moneda incorpora un diseño de panel interior de un Tropidechus Python detallada en ópalo australiano puro. El panel exterior de la moneda figura una colección de hojas de helechos. El diseño incluye la inscripción PYTHON Tropidechus, año, y tradicional marca de ceca La Casa de Moneda de Perth 'P'. Diseñado por Aleysha Howarth.

Metal-Plata 999
Peso-31,1 g
Diametro-36,6
Acabado-Proof
Acuñacion-8000


----------



## silverdaemon (6 Ene 2015)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Ahhhhhh, que cosa más ... irienthe ha los hojos! Y además a continuación de la Palau, todavía ofende más...
> 
> Hala, para que nos quejemos de la FNMT... a todo hay quien gane... madre mía...



Hombre, caballero poner al lado la mineral art de palau y la de 20 euros de la feminista esa de la FNMT diria yo que de cada 1000 votos 999 irian pro-palau. no minusvalore usted la capacidad de la CECA con peor gusto de occidente que es la nuestra sin duda


----------



## conde84 (6 Ene 2015)

No es por hacer de abogado del diablo,pero creo que muchas veces a la FNMT se la meten muchos palos por el diseño de alguna moneda puntual que saca horrorosa,pero la verdad para mi gusto,saca monedas de 10 euros,y cincuentines que son realmente bonitos en su diseño,sin olvidarnos de las de 5 euros de capitales de provincia o patrimonio de la humanidad que tambien son a mi gusto preciosas.

En europa hay monedas españolas como los cincuentines muy valoradas,y alguna otra de 10 o 5 euros tambien se venden bastante bien.

Otra cosa es hablar de su excesivo precio,que para mi es de escandalo,pero eso ya es otro tema.


----------



## conde84 (6 Ene 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> :Aplauso:, estoy de acuerdo contigo, si tienes paciencia y con el paso del tiempo las encontraras muchisiiiiiiiiimo mas baratas, te lo puedo confirmar, sobre todo en paginas web extranjeras y tambien aqui pero menos, se encuentran gangas que no tienen explicacion o al menos yo no la encuentro, asi he ido yo coleccionando algunas de ellas
> 
> 
> .



Los 10 euros conmemorativos,cincuentines,y demas la verdad es bobada comprarlos segun salen,es facil observar con el paso del tiempo que a los pocos años estos valen la mitad de a lo que les saca la fnmt.

Un cincuentin comprado a la fnmt sale a 315 euros,en 2-3 años esta por 150-190 segun modelo,las de 10 euros salen a 60,en unos pocos años las puedes obtener por 30,o menos incluso,solo hay que saber buscar bien.


----------



## horik (6 Ene 2015)

Hablando de la FNMT, el sábado pasado he ido a su tienda para comprar la carterita con las dos monedas de 2 euros.
Después de mirar 4 carteritas al final me quede con una, que tampoco estaba perfecta, ya que las monedas vienen muy golpeadas.
Los que las compran por internet tendrán una sorpresa un poco desagradable.


----------



## conde84 (7 Ene 2015)

1oz año de la cabra de tuvalu

DISEÑO: reverso de la moneda muestra una representación de color de una cabra que se coloca en una enorme pila de monedas de oro y otras riquezas. El oro derramado ha salido de un cuerno de la abundancia, lo que significa abundancia y la riqueza. Las inscripciones, riqueza y 2015 AÑO DE LA CABRA también aparecen en el diseño con la tradicional marca de ceca "P" La Casa de Moneda de Perth. Diseñado por Tom Vaughan.

Metal- plata 999
Peso-31,1g
diametro-40,6mm
Calidad-proof
acuñacion-5000 piezas
Precio-99$


----------



## conde84 (7 Ene 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola horik que coleccionas los 2 euros, y en lugar de comprar esos blister: que lo que estas pagando es el carton a precio de oro,:: porque no las compras de los cartuchos que te valen un poco mas.ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ene-2015 at 22:09 ----------
> 
> ...




Si si yo soy como tu y creo que la mayoria de metaleros que anda por aqui,yo solo tengo monedas de plata,plata,vamos sin pinturas,dorados,cristales metidos,etc,etc,,a mi todo lo que no sea una moneda que solo sea del color de la plata,no me gusta,a parte que suelen ser caras,asi que otra razon para no comprar.
Lo unico que si solo me ciño a las monedas que me agradan,creo que iba a escribir aqui un mensaje al mes,por eso quiero dar al hilo algo mas de vida y poner la mayoria que veo que salen nuevas,me gusten o no.


----------



## horik (7 Ene 2015)

Hola asqueado, esa carterita la he comprado para regalar, yo solo colecciono monedas de plata.
En cuanto al precio, es bastante alto, una pena que no se adapten a la realidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

Yo diría que no tengo ninguna moneda coloreada, aunque sí alguna con algún "postizo", vamos de esas "carillas"... Y que tienen un acabado fabuloso, tipo Mineral Art, Crystal Art, etc. Bien, lo comento porque si bien soy aficionado a la Numismatica "clásica", pienso que romper alguna vez con la "ortodoxia" puede ser gratificante.

Está claro que conde84 pretende con este hilo ir mostrando aquellas monedas que van apareciendo en el mercado y, como en todo, habrán algunas que gustarán más que otras. Por ejemplo, la del "Exudus" es preciosa, pero claro el precio "desmotiva" mucho y no creo que esa moneda se vaya a encontrar mucho más barata en el futuro.

En fin, me reitero en que es un gran acierto la creación de este hilo y a mí me entretiene y que ya es mucho en los tiempos que corren...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (8 Ene 2015)

Esta salio a principios de diciembre,pero por su belleza he de incluirla,la verdad que las monedas de plata rusas son autenticamente exquisitas a mi gusto,las mejores quizas,pero su precio no esta al alcance de cualquiera.

Son 25 rublos de Rusia,dedicados al 250 aniversario del Hermitage

Composicion-plata 925
Peso-155 g
Calidad-proof
Tirada-1000
Diametro-60mm
Precio-Por ebay se estan vendiendo por 450 euros (hay es nada)












---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 01:09 ----------

3 rublos dedicados al 250 aniversario del Hermitage

Composicion-Plata 925
Peso-31,1
Diametro-39mm
Tirada-5000
Calidad-proof
Precio-Sobre los 60 euros


----------



## conde84 (8 Ene 2015)

KAZAKHSTAN 500 Tenge – CYPKO-

Composicion-Plata 925
Peso-31,1
Calidad-proof
Diametro-38,6
Tirada-4000
Precio-55 euros












---------- Post added 08-ene-2015 at 20:39 ----------

Nueva serie de armenia,llamada -Los arboles mas viejos del mundo-
La serie consta de 4 monedas,siendo esta la primera y dedicada al arbol llamado general Sherman.
El nombre del arbol esta escrito en letras verdes,aunque en la foto no se aprecie.

Composicion-Plata 999
Peso-31,1
Calidad-Antique fish
Diametro-38,6
Tirada-1500
Precio-92$


----------



## makokillo (11 Ene 2015)

*Islas Cook 5$ 2014 Antique finish High relief*

*Serie " Ceilings of Heaven "*

Esta es la 3ª moneda de la serie y en ella se representa el impresionante fresco de la cúpula de la catedral de Florencia.
Acuñada por la prestigiosa ceca alemana Mayer fue un encargo a la CIT de la distribuidora de monedas italiana Powercoin.
La moneda está acuñada sobre 25 g de plata fina el acabado antiguo y alto relieve. En el centro del reverso tiene incrustada una pieza octogonal de cuarto de alta pureza dónde se ha micrograbado una imagen monotemática de ultra alta definición, la cual no es visible a simple vista, es necesario un microscopio. El nano chip ha sido diseñado y fabricado en un proceso de tecnología libre de polvo de nano-joyería en Alemania.

Name of series: Ceilings of Heaven 
Runs from 2012 to 2016: 1 coin per year; total 5

Specifications:
Metal Silver
Mintage 999
Fineness (% purity) 99.9
Denomination (NZD) $5
Weight (g) 25 g
Size (mm) 30 x 45 mm
Year of Issue 2014
Country Cook Islands
Quality Antique finish
Exterior Decoration 1st OCTAGONAL Nano chip with Michelangelo masterpiece. High relief. Oval shape
Package type includes Free Magnifier-Microscope with LED Light







No negaré que esta moneda y las demás de la serie son preciosas, pero el precio ya no lo es tanto , Unos 275 € por los 25 g de plata que pesa y es que posiblemente en este tipo de monedas ya no estemos hablando de numismática, sino de joyería o más bien de orfebrería y de ahí su precio.


----------



## conde84 (12 Ene 2015)

Nueva moneda de la serie ''especies amenazadas'' de Niue,esta vez dedicada al tigre de Bengala.

La moneda es realizada por la mint de nueva zelanda.

DENOMINACION	$ 2 NZD
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,1 g
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	2000
CAJA / COA	SI / YES (SERIALISED)


----------



## conde84 (17 Ene 2015)

Nueva moneda conmemorativa de 10 euros de plata y 200 de oro ''70 años de paz en europa''

Primera moneda conmemorativa de este tipo que sale Felipe VI.

*Moneda plata:*
Facial:10 euros
Peso: 27 gramos, plata 925.
Diametro: 40mm
Tirada:7500
Precio: 55 euros :XX::XX::XX:

*Moneda oro:*
Facial 200 euros
Peso:13,5 g,oro 999.
Diametro:30mm
Tirada:2500
Precio:675 euros












---------- Post added 17-ene-2015 at 17:34 ----------

*Moneda 1 oz conmemorativa del 200 aniversario del nacimiento del primer ministro de Canadá, John Alexander Macdonald.*

Dado que Canadá se prepara para celebrar el 150 aniversario de la Confederación Canadiense en 2017, la Real Casa de la Moneda de Canadá celebra con orgullo el 200 aniversario del nacimiento del arquitecto principal de la nación y el primer Primer Ministro: Sir John A. Macdonald,un político nacido en Escocia, Glasgow,que fue fuerza impulsora clave reuniendo a las distintas provincias de la Norteamérica británica hasta el 1 de julio de 1867,que se formó el Dominio de Canadá.

DENOMINACION	$ 20 CND
COMPOSICIÓN	0,9999 PLATA
PESO	31,39 g
TAMAÑO	38,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	8500
ARTISTA	WILLIAM LAZOS / SUSANNA BLUNT


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Hola, conde84: A ver si el "pollo" este la ha "cagado" con lo de los "70 años de Paz" y que fea es la "jodida". Vamos que no hay manera de que se hagan monedas decentes por aquí. Por cierto, muy "chula" la del Tigre de Bengala y, probablemente, la incorporaré a mí colección de "animalitos". En fin, tampoco pasa nada por engrosar el "Zoológico".

Saludos y ánimo con el hilo...


----------



## conde84 (17 Ene 2015)

Hola fernando.

La verdad que la moneda esta si que es fea,como muchas que hace la fnmt,y quizas a lo de 70 años de paz le falte al final poner ''de momento'',pero difiero en lo de que no hay manera que aqui no se hagan monedas ''decentes'',la fnmt saca diseños de cincuentines,alguna de 10 euros y monedas de 5 euros,como las de patrimonio nacional que son muy bonitos (a mi parecer) y muy apreciadas en europa,lo que pasa que tambien saca monedas feas,que suelen ser de las que mas nos acordamos y precios abusivos siempre,cosa que hace la mala fama de la fnmt,en algun mensaje anterior de este hilo ya se hablo de ello.

En cuanto a la del trigre,es la tercera de la serie,anteriormente se saco una de un lagarto y otra del rinoceronte negro,por si quieres ir a por ellas,lo malo que estas dos son coloreadas,cosa que a mi me disgusta bastante.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Hola, conde84: Quizás, he pecado de "generalizar", pero SI es cierto lo que indicas y, si me has leído en el pasado, ya sabes que tengo una buena cantidad de monedas de la FNMT y no te diré que tengo todos los Cinquentines, pero "casi"... De hecho, yo me hice "metalero" a través de la Numismatica y también entonces me dí cuenta de lo "canelo" que había sido pagando en exceso, vamos que me habían "estafado" sin darme cuenta de ello.

Claro que me dedicaba a lo moneda romana y estaba acostumbrado a "pagar" siempre que me gustará, pero es que estamos hablando de otra cosa. Lo mismo me sucedía con los Columnarios, Reales de a 8, etc. De hecho, hoy en día, en ese tipo de monedas tampoco me miro mucho el precio si la "pieza" me interesa, aunque todo dentro de los "límites". Ya se me pasó la "fiebre" de tener una moneda porque sí...

Ahora, volviendo a la FNMT, ya me dirás tú cómo tienen los Santos Cojones de poner esos precios a las monedas que has enlazado. No me extraña que hagan tiradas tan pequeñas y supongo que les costará "colocarlas"...

Creo, vamos estoy seguro, que no tengo ninguna moneda "coloreada" y tampoco me llaman la atención. Supongo que algún día me compraré alguna "exótica" y que tenga alguna especial connotación para mí. En principio, siempre he considerado que las monedas tienen que ser como siempre han sido. E insisto en que ésta del Tigre de Bengala es atractiva, al menos para mí, aunque cada vez estoy más harto de las monedas que llevan el careto de la Queen y es que la tengo presente en bastantes de mis colecciones. En fin, qué le vamos a hacer...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (17 Ene 2015)

Pues la FNMT sacara las monedas a esos precios porque supongo que existira gente que lo page,porque si no no tiene sentido,y mas aun cuando estas monedas en unos años valen la mitad o menos,ya que yo en alguna ocasion en alguna casa de subastas he podido conseguir monedas de 10 euros con cajas y certificado por 18 o 19,euros,cuando estas salen valiendo 60 de la FNMT.

Si sacaran precios mas bajos,no dudo que compraria mas gente,pero vamos ellos veran si les va bien asi,aun existe mucha gente sobretodo mayor que colecciona monedas,va a la numismatica,les soplan 60 euros,o 315 euros que valen los cincuentines,y se quedan tan contentos,mas que nada porque desconocen el mundo de internet.


Saludos

---------- Post added 17-ene-2015 at 22:48 ----------

La verdad que las casas de las monedas tienen alguna enfermedad con lo de los años lunares,porque la cantidad de monedas que hay sobre este tema es impresionante,cada año se apunta una o dos nuevas a hacerlas.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Hola, conde84: También es "comprensible" por una cuestión de edad y falta de adaptación a las "nuevas tecnologías", aparte de la lógica "desconfianza"... En lo personal, te diré que en mis colecciones de Sellos sigo comprando en la Filatelia de Correos de toda la vida, aunque en algunas ocasiones he comprado por Internet algunos relacionados con temas bélicos y ahí tengo excelentes colecciones de la II WW.

¡Joder! asqueado te has traído todo el "rebaño"... ¿No?

Un abrazo, amigos.


----------



## makokillo (17 Ene 2015)

Bufffffff que cantidad de cuernos ::



asqueado dijo:


> Algunas monedas del 2015 del año de la Cabra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2015)

Un "rebaño" de "cuernos"... ienso: Ya era raro que no apareciera el "buitre carroñero" del makokillo...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Saludos)


----------



## conde84 (18 Ene 2015)

*3ª moneda de la serie ''cartas estelares'': El gran ascenso*

DESCRIPCIÓN: Las siete estrellas que FORMAN la Osa Mayor son, posiblemente, una de las formaciones más reconocidas en el cielo nocturno. Son visibles durante todo el año desde las latitudes del norte, y han inspirado a innumerables leyendas de todo el mundo. Muchas leyendas describen la Osa Mayor como un gran oso que es cazado incesantemente por tres cazadores. El segundo tema de esta serie de cuatro monedas da cuenta de cómo los cazadores siguieron el oso a través de la tierra, y con valentía lo siguieron hacia el cielo.

DISEÑO: la artista ha creado una imagen imponente de cazadores,siguiendo al oso hasta el final de la tierra. El diseño muestra el impresionante vestido Saulteaux tradicional de los cazadores, con la imposición de pintura de la cara y armamento.

Las estrellas de la moneda brillan en la oscuridad.

Composicion: plata 999
Peso:31,8
Diametro:40mm
Tirada:7500
Precio:104 dolares canadienses.






---------- Post added 18-ene-2015 at 16:31 ----------

*UNESCO: MONTE FUJI y las Montañas Rocosas canadienses*

DISEÑO: El diseño del reverso por el artista canadiense Trevor Tennant cuenta con paisajes de las Montañas Rocosas y el Monte Fuji. La mitad del diseño presenta una escena muy conocida de la isla Espíritu del Parque Nacional Jasper, que se encuentra en el impresionante lago Maligne. 

Frente a esta imagen y reflejo de su composición en la otra mitad hay un retrato del paisaje nevado del Monte Fuji,a menudo representado en el arte y la fotografía.Las dos escenas están atravesadas por una banda horizontal que lleva las frases bilingües en espejo "" Rocky Mountains - MONTAGNES Rocheuses "y" MONTE FUJI -. MONT FUJI "El diseño también incorpora el texto japonés para" Montañas Rocosas "y" Monte Fuji ".

Puede que sea el inicio de una nueva serie,aunque aun no se sabe nada mas sobre ello.

Composicion: Plata 999
Peso: 31,39g
Diametro:38mm
Calidadroof
Tirada:7500
Precio:90 dolares canadienses


----------



## conde84 (18 Ene 2015)

*''Annual coin'' neozelandesa ''la huia''*

La moneda de 1 oz de plata ha sido diseñado por el renombrado artista maorí, Dave Burke y representa la huia femenino sentado en una rama en relieve tridimensional. Los patrones Manaia en el fondo son un símbolo de una figura de pájaro mítico que es el mensajero entre lo terrenal y lo espiritual y el koru representa el crecimiento y alcanzar hacia la luz.

Este animal fue extinguido a principios del siglo xx.

DENOMINACION	$ 5 NZD
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,1 g
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	1500
Acuñadas por	ROYAL DUTCH MINT
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí
PRECIO 129 DOLARES


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (19 Ene 2015)

Vaya onzas mas feas, parece el recopilatorio de las onzas de plata mas horrendas, las del banco de España son mucho mas bonitas.


----------



## conde84 (19 Ene 2015)

*Nueva onza ''cricket world cup 2015''*de nueva zelanda

La moneda contiene el logo de la Copa Mundial de Críquet del ICC en baño de oro e incorpora un diseño curvo para replicar una pelota de cricket real.

DENOMINACION	$ 1 NZD
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,1 g
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	2015
Acuñadas por	BH MAYER KUNSTPRAGENSTALT
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí







---------- Post added 20-ene-2015 at 00:05 ----------

*Onza australiana conmemorativa de la batalla de Gallipoli*

Aqui un poco de historia sobre ello:


Galípoli fue una de las batallas más sangrientas de la primera Guerra Mundial y el mérito del alto mando del ejército residió solo en haber realizado una retirada muy eficaz de las tropas, sorprendentemente poco desmoralizadas.Para la posteridad, sin embargo , solo se celebró la heroicidad de los soldados entregados sin piedad. Galípoli se convirtió en un terrible " baño de sangre " , donde se aprendió una lección: La importancia de la defensa sobre la ofensiva.
Cuando estalló la guerra en 1914, Australia había sido una república federal de sólo 13 años. El nuevo gobierno nacional estaba ansioso por establecer su reputación entre las naciones del mundo. En 1915 los soldados de Australia y Nueva Zelanda formaron parte de la expedición aliada que se propuso capturar la península de Gallipoli con el fin de abrir los Dardanelos a las marinas de guerra aliadas. El objetivo final era capturar Constantinopla (ahora Estambul, en Turquía), la capital del Imperio Otomano, aliado de Alemania. 
Las fuerzas australianas y neozelandesas desembarcaron en Gallipoli el 25 de abril, cumpliendo la feroz resistencia de los defensores de los turcos otomanos. Lo que había sido planeado como un golpe de audacia para llamar a Turquía fuera de la guerra se convirtió rápidamente en un punto muerto, y la campaña se prolongó durante ocho meses. A finales de 1915 fueron evacuadas las fuerzas aliadas, después de que ambas partes habían sufrido muchas bajas y soportado grandes dificultades. Más de 8.000 soldados australianos habían sido asesinados. Noticias del desembarco en Gallípoli había hecho un profundo impacto en los australianos , y 25 de abril pronto se convirtió en el día en que los australianos recordaron el sacrificio de los que habían muerto en la guerra. 

Aunque la campaña de Gallipoli fracasó en sus objetivos militares, las acciones de Australia y Nueva Zelanda durante la campaña nos dejaron todo un legado de gran alcance. La creación de lo que se conoció como la "leyenda de Anzac" se convirtió en una parte importante de la identidad de ambas naciones, dando forma a las formas en que vieron su pasado y de su futuro.


El espíritu de Anzac se dice que también se ha exhibido, en ciertas ocasiones, durante las crisis civiles australianas. Por ejemplo, el Returned and Services League of Australia de los Estados:
El Espíritu de ANZAC continúa hoy en día en tiempos de dificultades, tales como ciclones, inundaciones e incendios forestales. En estos tiempos los australianos se unen para rescatarse los unos a los otros, aliviar el sufrimiento y para proporcionar alimento y refugio, cuidar unos de otros, y para que las víctimas de estos desastres sepan que no están solas.

En Nueva Zelanda el espíritu de Anzac es igualmente señalado en algunos sectores como la formación de un componente importante de la identidad nacional de Nueva Zelanda. El Gobierno de Nueva Zelanda, Ministerio de Cultura y el Patrimonio del Estado:

Los soldados neozelandeses se distinguieron por su valentía y destreza, el establecimiento de un vínculo duradero con los australianos que lucharon a su lado... Un gran sufrimiento fue causado al pequeño país por la pérdida de muchos de sus jóvenes. Pero la campaña de Gallipoli mostró actitudes y atributos - la valentía, la tenacidad, el sentido práctico, el ingenio, la lealtad al Rey y compañeros - que ayudó a Nueva Zelanda definirse a sí misma como una nación, aún cuando peleó ciegamente en el otro lado del mundo en el nombre de la Imperio Británico. Después de Gallipoli, Nueva Zelanda tuvo una mayor confianza en su propia identidad y un mayor orgullo en la contribución internacional que podría realizar. Y el respeto mutuo ganado durante los combates fue la base de los estrechos vínculos con Australia que continúan hasta hoy. 

ESPECIFICACIONES

DENOMINACION	$ 5 MXN	
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA	
PESO 31,1 g 
TAMAÑO 40,0 mm 
ACABADO PRUEBA 
Acuñación 10000


----------



## conde84 (20 Ene 2015)

*Nueva onza de la serie señales de trafico de australia ''EL EMU''*

Tras los lanzamientos canguro y koala , esta edición presenta esta icónica ave nativa de Australia, el emú. El emú (Dromaius novaehollondiae) es una criatura única de Australia, que se caracteriza por su cuello largo y patas, plumas marrón-gris peludos y cabeza azulada .

COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA	
PESO 31,1 g	
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm	
ACABADO	UNC
Acuñación	40000


----------



## rojiblanco (21 Ene 2015)

NIUE ISLANDS 1 dollar 2014 PANTHERA UNCIA - ALTAY ISLAS NIUE 1 dolar LEOPARDO
¡TIRADA LIMITADA A 1.000 PIEZAS!
Esta moneda es de niquel, no de plata.


----------



## conde84 (22 Ene 2015)

Pero tienen un par de años estas ya.


----------



## asqueado (22 Ene 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero tienen un par de años estas ya.



Si efectivamente son del 2013, desconocia que solo habrian que subir del 2015, las he visto en la red, y son bonitas, al menos para mi, solo tienen un problema, el precio desorbitado que tienen, quizas a algunos foreros se puedan permitir el lujo de comprarlas, pero no hay ningun problema las quito y no pasa nada.


----------



## conde84 (22 Ene 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Si efectivamente son del 2013, desconocia que solo habrian que subir del 2015, las he visto en la red, y son bonitas, al menos para mi, solo tienen un problema, el precio desorbitado que tienen, quizas a algunos foreros se puedan permitir el lujo de comprarlas, pero no hay ningun problema las quito y no pasa nada.



No bueno,puedes subir las que quieras,yo no mando en el hilo,simplemente la tematica era poner un poco las novedades que vayan saliendo,pero puedes poner las que quieras.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (23 Ene 2015)

*Nuevas onzas plata cultura china*


























Todas ellas de una onza de plata 999 y una tirada de 60000 ejemplares


----------



## metalero (25 Ene 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Nuevas onzas plata cultura china*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




la quiero... info?


----------



## Visrul (25 Ene 2015)

metalero dijo:


> la quiero... info?



Es muyyyyy bonita. supongo que el precio acorde con la belleza, ¿no?


----------



## conde84 (26 Ene 2015)

metalero dijo:


> la quiero... info?



2015 Chinese Auspicious Culture Gold and Silver Commemorative Coins (Page 1) / Silver Coins / Silver Stackers


PANDACOINSCOLLECTOR.COM: [Coin News] 2015 Chinese Auspicious Culture Gold and Silver Commemorative Coins(2015 ä¸*åœ‹å‰ç¥¥æ–‡åŒ–é‡‘éŠ€ç´€å¿µå¹£)

De hay he sacado la informacion,en principio son monedas que solo salen para el mercado chino,por lo que encontrarlas por europa va a costar bastante.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2015 at 13:34 ----------

*Nueva onza ''australian bravery''*

Para conmemorar el 40 aniversario de la introducción del Sistema de Honores de Australia, la Real Casa de la Moneda de Australia ha anunciado una nueva moneda de plata bañada en oro. Establecida en 1975 con la creación de la Orden de AUSTRALIA , el sistema ha evolucionado para reemplazar el viejo sistema de honores Imperial (británico).

Encabezada por la Cruz del Valor, que es el premio civil más importante de Australia por su valentía, esta medalla se inició para reemplazar la George Cross británico. Sólo ha habido cinco ganadores de la Cruz del Valor desde su creación, los dos últimos en 2003 debido al heroísmo mostrado durante los atentados de Bali, y los nombres de cada uno de ellos están inscritos en el reverso de esta nueva moneda. La Cruz del Valor se otorga "sólo para los actos de la valentía en circunstancias de peligro extremo" y puede ser otorgado a título póstumo.

El anverso lleva una representación de la Cruz de San Jorge e incluye los nombres de los catorce destinatarios australianos de segundo premio más importante de Gran Bretaña (el más alto civil), la última en 1978.

DENOMINACION	$ 5 MXN
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,87 g
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm
ACABADO	Baño de oro
Acuñación	5000


----------



## conde84 (27 Ene 2015)

*Nueva onza australiana ''cocodrilo Agro JR''*

Desde 1988, 37 años de edad Agro ha vivido en la comodidad de Crocoseum de Australia Zoo. Esta maravilla de 15 pies fue capturado en el medio silvestre para protegerlo de los cazadores a los que había estado acechando a su ganado. No sólo encontro un nuevo hogar,sino que ademas se apareo con un cocodrilo hembra de tres metros llamada ''cookie''. Agro y Cookie tuvieron una cria, Agro Junior, la estrella de esta nueva moneda de colección.

COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,1 g
TAMAÑO	32,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA, alto relieve
Acuñación	1500


----------



## Tiogelito (27 Ene 2015)

Para los vaguetes: 15 pies equivale a unos 4,5 metros


----------



## conde84 (27 Ene 2015)

*Isla de man,nueva onza de la serie ''Gatos''*

Moneda numero 28 de esta coleccion

ANVERSO: lleva la efigie de Su Majestad la Reina Isabel.

REVERSE: muestra una imagen de un gato de pelo largo Selkirk Rex, con su gatito.

COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,103 g
TAMAÑO	38,6 mm
ACABADO	Proof
Acuñación	10000
Precio 58 libras


----------



## metalero (28 Ene 2015)

muchas gracias conde84, llevo tiempo buscando una onza con una carpa koi y esta es la primera que veo, las tima que solo se pueda conseguir alli


----------



## conde84 (30 Ene 2015)

*Primera moneda de la serie ''Diosas del Olimpo'' Hera*

Despues de la serie dioses del olimpo,ahora tenemos otra nueva serie de 3 monedas pero con las diosas mas representativas,la primera,Hera.

REVERSO: Hera representada con una corona de los polos, sentada en un trono en el templo de Hera,con un baston de loto en su mano izquierda y un león y un pavo real junto a Hera a cada lado del trono. El diseño incluye la inscripción HERA, y marca de ceca "P" La Casa de Moneda de Perth.

ANVERSO: retrata la efigie Ian Ranking-Broadley de Su Majestad la Reina Isabel II, la denominación monetaria, y el año 2015, fecha.

DENOMINACION	$ 2 TUVALU
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	62,27 g
TAMAÑO	40,5 mm
ACABADO	ALTO RELIEVE ANTIGUO
Acuñación	2000
ARTISTA	TOM VAUGHAN / IAN RANK BROADLEY


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (30 Ene 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Primera moneda de la serie ''Diosas del Olimpo'' Hera*
> 
> Despues de la serie dioses del olimpo,ahora tenemos otra nueva serie de 3 monedas pero con las diosas mas representativas,la primera,Hera.
> 
> ...




Esta moneda me ha llamado especialmente la atención, eso si.. el precio se me va un poco.

Aqui un vendedor que la tiene en stock y se puede ver la moneda real, solo decir que PRECIOSA y que me ha dejado sin palabras..

2015 Goddesses of Olympus - HERA - 2 oz antiqued silver coin. QUICK IN STOCK NOW | eBay

Y esta es la mas barata que encontre en ebay en compralo ya... Por desgracia, se me va de precio

VVK 2 Oz Silber High Relief Antique Finish Hera Goddesses of Olympus Tuvalu 2015 | eBay


----------



## conde84 (30 Ene 2015)

*Tercera moneda canadiense de la serie ''Aves de presa'' -''Halcon de cola roja''*

Una onza de plata 999,como todos ya sabreis.


----------



## makokillo (30 Ene 2015)

Si te interesa, aqui la tienes algo mas barata, que no mucho,224 euros envio incluido. Yo me he vuelto loco y he pedido una ::
Tuvalu 2015-P Goddesses of Olympus #1 - Hera, Goddess of Women and Marriage and Wife of Zeus, with Lion and Peacock $2 2 Troy Ounce Pure Silver Ultra High Relief Medallic Rimless Antiqued Proof P02 - Talisman Coins



ignacio_almuzara dijo:


> Esta moneda me ha llamado especialmente la atención, eso si.. el precio se me va un poco.
> 
> Aqui un vendedor que la tiene en stock y se puede ver la moneda real, solo decir que PRECIOSA y que me ha dejado sin palabras..
> 
> ...


----------



## conde84 (2 Feb 2015)

*Nueva moneda de la serie''tiffany art'' dedicada a la alhambra de Granada*

Pais Palau
Año 2015
Facial 10 Dollars
Composicion plata .999
peso 2 oz
Diametro	50 mm
Acabado	Antique finish
Tirada	999

Tambien existe una tirada de 99 piezas de 1 kilo,si la de 2 onzas ya es de por si preciosa,esta de kilo debe impresionar,a la vez que lo debe hacer su precio.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> esta de la Alhambra creo que es la moneda de plata más INCREÍBLE que he visto nunca.... ::: alucinante, qué bonita!!!



Hola, lamadama: De ese tipo hay varias, por ejemplo la Sagrada Familia de Gaudí, pero no cabe duda de que esta de La Alhambra es una preciosidad y con el tiempo me imagino que me haré con ella. conde84, ¿sabes su precio actual?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 18:49 ----------

Me acabo de fijar en que es una "Tiffany Art". Por tanto, una "pasta"... Del precio de la de 1 Kg. pasa...


----------



## conde84 (2 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, lamadama: De ese tipo hay varias, por ejemplo la Sagrada Familia de Gaudí, pero no cabe duda de que esta de La Alhambra es una preciosidad y con el tiempo me imagino que me haré con ella. conde84, ¿sabes su precio actual?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



El precio,la unica que he visto en ebay en preventa esta por 600 euros.

Supongo que con el tiempo baje,y veremos a que precio sale en venta por los comerciantes que la tengan,porque de momento aun solo se hacen preventas,y con la novedad y tal siempre se paga mas.


----------



## conde84 (5 Feb 2015)

*Moneda dedicada al espiritu de anzac (batalla de gallipoli)*

DISEÑO: reverso de la moneda figuran las tropas australianas en botes de remos de madera acercandose a la orilla Gallipoli, con su terreno accidentado en el fondo. El diseño incluye la inscripción 'Making of a Nation ", y tradicional marca de ceca La Casa de Moneda de Perth' P '.

EMBALAJE: Cada moneda se presentará en una vitrina de temática negro y rojo con la palabra ORGULLO, RESPETO, y gratitud en el exterior de la caja, dentro de un cargador temático, y acompañada por un certificado de autenticidad numerado.

Metal: plata 999
Diametro:40,6
Peso:31,1
Tirada:7500
Calidadroof


----------



## liberado (5 Feb 2015)

he encargado 5 monedas actuales de 30 euros del BDE

me las recomendais?

estoy a tiempo de no pillarlas

el caso es que de 12 no tienen


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

# liberado: No es este el hilo adecuado para realizar su pregunta. En cualquier caso, y espero que ello no moleste a conde84, si a Vd. le gusta tener Euros pues no los tire de esa manera... Me explico: Vd. va a pagar 30 Euros por una moneda de 16,65 grs. de Plata y el precio de hace pocos minutos era de 0,59 Euros/gramo, por tanto esos 16,65 grs. de Plata valen 9,82 Euros... Los "karlillos" de 12 SI que podrían resultar interesantes, pero para NADA los de 20 y 30 Euros. Que conste que es una simple opinión...

Saludos.


----------



## liberado (5 Feb 2015)

vale gracias compañero, pues busco algún sitio en Madrid para comprar monedas de plata da igual de donde provengan siempre que estén nuevas.

no me fio de internet.

tambien me gustaría tener pequeños lingotes de 10 ó 25gr.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2015)

Mucho mejor, SIEMPRE monedas y si lo que interesa es sólo la Plata, el Bullion que esté más barato... Y dejemos ya que este hilo siga por su camino...

Saludos.


----------



## maxkuiper (6 Feb 2015)

El hamster ...


----------



## conde84 (6 Feb 2015)

*Primera moneda de la serie candiense ''sport fish'' -la perca americana-*

DISEÑO: El diseño del reverso por el artista canadiense Curtis Atwater presenta un retrato dinámico de una perca americana que salta de un lago rodeado de árboles.

Metal: plata 999
peso:31,3
Diametro:38mm
Tirada:6500
calidad: proof


----------



## conde84 (8 Feb 2015)

*10 $ Palau ''vampiro''*

DENOMINACION	$ 10 PALAU
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	62,2 g
TAMAÑO	50,0 mm
ACABADO	ACABADO ANTIGUO CON INSERT MÁRMOL
Acuñación	999
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí


----------



## conde84 (10 Feb 2015)

*Tercera moneda australiana de la serie: ''La era de los dinosaurios''*

DISEÑO: reverso de la moneda figura el dinosaurio australiano amicagraphica Leaellynasaura frente a una escena prehistórica. La inscripción Leaellynasaura, el peso de la moneda y la pureza, la marca de ceca y la Casa de Moneda de Perth "P" también se incorporan en el diseño.

Metal: plata
peso:31,1
diametro:40,6
calidad: proof
Acuñacion:5000


----------



## conde84 (10 Feb 2015)

*Nueva onza canadiense ''legado de la canadiense de niquel''*

La serie ''el legado de la canadiense de niquel'' es una mirada retrospectiva a la historia de las monedas de 5 centavos acuñadas por la Real Casa de la Moneda de Canadá, comenzando con este diseño con una rama de arce cruzada que se utilizó hasta 1921.

DISEÑO: Esta moneda de 5 centavos es del 99,99% de plata pura, con un diámetro de 40 milímetros y un peso de metal de 31.83 gramos. La imagen revés ofrece una recreación del diseño de William Henry James Blakemore, que apareció en la moneda de 5 centavos de 1911 a 1921,tambien grabado y chapado en oro se recrea la corona de san eduardo, tal como aparecía en el diseño original de la moneda.El reverso es la efigie del rey Jorge V, que era el monarca reinante 1910-1936.

Metal: plata 999
Peso:31,8
Diametro:40 mm
Tirada:8500
calidad: proof


----------



## conde84 (13 Feb 2015)

*Nueva onza canadiense,serie animales majestuosos ''El borrego cimarron''*

Con su llamativa apariencia y notable agilidad a lo largo de las laderas de las Montañas Rocosas, el borrego cimarrón es un icono canadiense y un símbolo perdurable de poder y fuerza. Esta moneda de plata fina de color celebra una especie única que es originaria del paisaje alpino en el oeste de Canadá.

DISEÑO: La imagen inversa del artista canadiense Maurade Baynton ofrece un retrato de color de cuerpo completo de un borrego cimarrón que captura su belleza y tamaño en un entorno natural.

Metal: plata 999
Peso:31,4 g
Diametro 38mm
Tirada:6500
Calidad: proof


----------



## conde84 (13 Feb 2015)

LOS GRANDES LAGOS: LAGO HURON

Quinta moneda de la serie.

DISEÑO: La imagen revés ofrece una interpretación de un mapa de la batimetría del lago Huron replicado por grabadores de la Real Casa de la Moneda de Canadá y destacado con esmalte de color. En el anverso aparece la efigie de Su Majestad la Reina Isabel II por Susanna Blunt.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,4
Tirada 10000
diametro:38mm
calidad: proof


----------



## conde84 (14 Feb 2015)

*Moneda plata conmemorativa 50 años de la muerte de Sir Winston Churchill*


Sir Winston Churchill, una de las historias más grandes líderes de tiempos de guerra, murió hace cincuenta años en 1965, y como era de esperar, la Real Casa de la Moneda ha lanzado varias monedas en conmemoración del evento.

Caracteristicas de las monedas de plata 5 onzas y 1 kilo:

Facial:10/500 libras
Metal: plata 999
Peso:156/1005 g
diametro:65/100 mm
tirada:900/170
Precio:395/2000 libras

Tambien existe las versiones dos versiones de oro al igual que las de plata de 5 onzas y un kilo.


----------



## trasgukoke (15 Feb 2015)

Apoyo la moción


----------



## conde84 (16 Feb 2015)

*Onza de las islas virgenes ''La gran Esfinge''*

Para replicar laaltura imponente de la Esfinge, el ultra alto relieve crea una imagen tridimensional que se eleva majestuosamente sobre la superficie de la moneda. La moneda muestra incluso el daño a la nariz que se cree que fue causada por una bala de cañón disparada por soldados de Napoleón durante las guerras napoleónicas.El punto más alto de la moneda esta de 4-5 mm por encima de la superficie, la moneda es una impresionante obra de ingeniería como era la estatua original.

El anverso de la moneda figura la efigie de Su Majestad la Reina Isabel II por Ian Ranking-Broadley FRBS. Cada moneda se detalla a la perfección y golpeó a la más alta calidad y se presenta en una bonita caja triangular en forma de oro que recuerda a las pirámides que rodean el monumento.

DENOMINACION	$ 10 ISLAS VÍRGENES BRITÁNICAS
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,103 g
TAMAÑO	30,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA high relief
Acuñación	1999


----------



## conde84 (17 Feb 2015)

*Onza islas cook ''Historia del samurai''*

Bajo el título 'Historia del Samurai', esta onza en acabado antique fish *tiene un pedazo pequeño de la armadura de un auténtico samurai*, situado en una ventana cuadrada en la parte inferior de la cara posterior. Es sin duda un elemento inusual para poner en una moneda. El diseño principal de la moneda muestra un par de guerreros Samurai de colores expertos en combate sobre un fondo limpio que contiene elementos tradicionales japoneses.

DENOMINACION	$ 5 ISLAS COOK
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,1 g
TAMAÑO	38,61 mm
ACABADO	ANTIGUO
INSERCION	FRAGMENTO DE ARMADURA SAMURAI
Acuñación	999
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí
PRECIO 110 EUROS


----------



## conde84 (18 Feb 2015)

*Moneda de islas cook ''templo del cielo''*

Representando el techo del Templo del Cielo en Beijing, con hasta 5 mm de profundidad en el dorso cóncavo ha permitido una representación magnífica de la parte interior de la cúpula del templo del cielo.

El Templo del Cielo, literalmente, el Altar del Cielo es un complejo de edificios religiosos situados en la parte sur-oriental del centro de Pekín. El complejo del templo fue construido desde 1406 hasta 1420 durante el reinado del emperador Yongle, que también fue responsable de la construcción de la Ciudad Prohibida de Pekín. El complejo fue ampliado y rebautizado templo del cielo durante el reinado del emperador Jiajing en el siglo 16. El emperador Jiajing también construyó otros tres templos destacados en Beijing, el Templo del Sol (日 壇) en el este, el Templo de la Tierra (地 壇) en el norte, y el templo de la luna (月 壇) en el oeste.

El Templo del Cielo fue inscrito como Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la UNESCO en 1998 y fue descrito como "una obra maestra de la arquitectura y el diseño del paisaje que ilustra de manera sencilla y gráficamente una cosmogonía de gran importancia para la evolución de una de las grandes civilizaciones del mundo ...", como el "disposición y el diseño del Templo del Cielo simbólica tuvieron una profunda influencia en la arquitectura y la planificación en el Lejano Oriente durante muchos siglos."

DENOMINACION	$ 20 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	100 g
TAMAÑO	55,0 mm
ACABADO	ANTIGUO
Acuñación	999


----------



## Bullion10 (18 Feb 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Moneda de islas cook ''templo del cielo''*
> 
> Representando el techo del Templo del Cielo en Beijing, con hasta 5 mm de profundidad en el dorso cóncavo ha permitido una representación magnífica de la parte interior de la cúpula del templo del cielo.
> 
> ...



Qué preciosidad de moneda!

¿Alguien tiene una estimación de su precio en el mercado?


----------



## rojiblanco (18 Feb 2015)

El Templo del Cielo es el anverso de las pandas.
Sale a la venta en mayo.
260 euros.

TEMPLE OF HEAVEN Beijing 4 Layer Antique Finish Silver Coin 20$ Cook Islands 2015 - Power Coin


----------



## conde84 (19 Feb 2015)

*Onza de plata canadiense en venta a su facial de 100$*

Tercer año que saca canada monedas que se pueden adquirir a 100$ que es su facial.
La serie se inicio con un bisonte y una moneda de Grizzly en 2013, seguido en 2014 por un águila calva y un borrego cimarrón 

DENOMINACION	$ 100 CANADIENSE
COMPOSICIÓN	0,9999 PLATA
PESO	31,83 g
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm
ACABADO	MATE PRUEBA
Acuñación	45000
ARTISTA	CLAUDIO D'ANGELO / SUSANNA BLUNT
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí


----------



## conde84 (21 Feb 2015)

*Maple leaf 1,5 oz*

Nueva moneda de 1,5 onzas de plata 9999.
El diámetro sigue siendo el mismo de una moneda normal de 1 oz, pero es obviamente más gruesa para tener en cuenta el aumento del 50% en peso.

El diseño es una copia del utilizado en la famosa 'Million Dollar Maple Leaf', una moneda de oro producido por la Casa de Moneda en 2007 con un valor nominal de $ 1 millón y con un peso de 100 kg de oro puro.


----------



## conde84 (22 Feb 2015)

*Nueva serie de Niue ''monumentos nacionales de america''*

Esta es la primera moneda de 4 que constara la serie.

Un certificado acompaña a la moneda de 1 oz con el Lincoln Memorial, un monumento nacional de Estados Unidos construido para honrar el 16to Presidente de los Estados Unidos de América, Abraham Lincoln. La moneda es acuñada en 99,9% de plata pura en calidad proof y se emite como moneda de curso legal en virtud de la autoridad de Niue.

El diseño del monumento a Lincoln se basa en el Partenón griego, con treinta y seis columnas exteriores que representa a los treinta y seis estados de la Unión en el momento de la muerte de Lincoln. Los nombres de esos estados se tallan en la zona superior de las columnas.El nombre de los estados a partir de 1922 se tallan más arriba en la estructura por encima de la columnata.

DENOMINACION	$ 2 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,10 g
TAMAÑO	38,61 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	5000
ARTISTA	MICHAEL VIDRIO / IAN RANK BROADLEY


----------



## conde84 (24 Feb 2015)

*Nueva serie del congo ''Vetro di Murano''*


Nueva moneda de dos onzas (62.2g) de plata formada por un círculo en el que dentro de este hay una ventana de vidrio de color sobre el que se dibuja el retrato del busto de una mujer. Una vez más, cada moneda será completamente única debido a los métodos de producción utilizados. 

También es la primera de una serie de cinco monedas que se publicará una por año.


Hecha en la isla veneciana que lleva su nombre, los fabricantes de vidrio de Murano han estado a la vanguardia de la tecnología de cristal europeo desde hace muchos siglos, y han desarrollado o refinado múltiples métodos, incluyendo el vidrio cristalino, el vidrio esmaltado (smalto), vidrio con hilos de oro (aventurine) , vidrio multicolor (millefiori), el vidrio de leche (lattimo), y las piedras preciosas de imitación de cristal.

El cristal de Murano se compone de 70% de arena de sílice, añadió el 30% de otras sustancias llamadas "flujos" y "estabilizadores" (soda y cal). Estos "flujos" añadido permite que el vidrio se funda a una temperatura más baja, y los "estabilizadores" previenenr la solubilidad de los cristales de agua. Cuando el vidrio se funde a una temperatura más baja, es posible crear cristal de Murano. Los colores se obtienen mediante la adición de pequeñas cantidades de minerales, óxidos, y derivados químicos de la composición de base del polvo de vidrio.

Debido a la competencia de las imitaciones de Asia y Europa del Este, así como cambiar el gusto del consumidor, el número de fabricantes de vidrio en la isla se ha reducido de 6.000 a alrededor de 1.000 en los últimos 25 años. 

MINT NUMISCOM
DENOMINACION	1.000 francos (CONGO)
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO 62,2 g (PLATA)
TAMAÑO 55,0 mm
ACABADO PRUEBA
Acuñación 999


----------



## conde84 (25 Feb 2015)

*Onza de Benin ''Proteccion de la naturaleza'' Cebra
*
Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 38,6
Valor nominal: 1000 francos
Precio: 30-35 euros


----------



## Cimerio (26 Feb 2015)

Preciosa la onza de Lincoln


----------



## Bullion10 (27 Feb 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Benin ''Proteccion de la naturaleza'' Cebra
> *
> Metal: plata 999
> Peso: 31,1
> ...



Esta es del mismo corte que los Elefantes de Benin, parece que esto puede ser el comienzo de una "serie de series", sacando cada año una moneda distinta de cada animal dentro de su serie.

Buffff....por algún sitio habrá que cortar.


----------



## conde84 (27 Feb 2015)

*Segunda moneda de la serie meteoritos de Niue island ''wolfe creek''*

Al igual que la mayoría de las monedas de este tema, la moneda tiene un pedazo de meteorito real, pero esta serie lo tiene situado en el punto más bajo de un reverso de ultra-alto relieve, y el trozo es mucho más grande que en otras ocasiones. En muchos aspectos es una especificación bastante estándar, siendo 1 oz de plata fina, diámetro de 38.61mm y con un acabado antiguo.

Situado en el oeste de Australia, Wolfe Creek cráter es el resultado del impacto de un meteorito 50.000 toneladas que se produjo en virtud de hace 300.000 años. Un promedio de 875 metros de ancho y 60 metros de profundidad desde la base hasta el cráter, el cráter es la atracción estrella en el Parque Nacional de Wolfe Creek.


DENOMINACION	$ 1 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,1 g
TAMAÑO	38,61 mm
ACABADO	ANTIGUO
Acuñación	666
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2015)

"Guapísima"... Prix?

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (27 Feb 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Guapísima"... Prix?
> 
> Saludos.



A mí también me ha gustado. Aquí piden 230€, pero hay otra en subasta. A ver en cuanto se adjudica.


----------



## conde84 (27 Feb 2015)

De momento la unica puja que ha acabado en ebay en europa es de 240 euros.
Ahora mismo hay mas pujas a la espera de que acaben,a ver como terminan.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (28 Feb 2015)

Aquí la tenéis por 129,95 euros: METEORITE WOLFE CREEK Meteor Crater Silver Coin 1$ Niue Island 2015 - Power Coin 

Ahora mismo tiene siete ejemplares.


----------



## conde84 (28 Feb 2015)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> Aquí la tenéis por 129,95 euros: METEORITE WOLFE CREEK Meteor Crater Silver Coin 1$ Niue Island 2015 - Power Coin
> 
> Ahora mismo tiene siete ejemplares.



Y no esta disponible hasta el 31 de marzo.


----------



## Bullion (28 Feb 2015)

Vaya engendro.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2015)

"Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito." No me extrañaría nada que esa moneda pase a formar parte de mí colección y que no es una cualquiera...


----------



## conde84 (2 Mar 2015)

*Cambio del busto de la reina Isabel II.*

El busto mas famoso de nuestras queridas onzas cambia de diseño para parecerse mas al actual estado de la reina.

Este es el nuevo diseño que vamos a tener que ''aguantar'' a partir de ahora.






Estos son los anteriores

1998-2015 IAN RANK BROADLEY






1985-1997 RAPHAEL Maklouf






1968-1984 ARNOLD MACHIN






1953-1967 MARY GILICK









La royal canadian mint,es la unica que tiene sus propios bustos y es muy poco probable que sea sustituido por este nuevo.


----------



## fff (2 Mar 2015)

Dices bien, es la reina de la plata...


----------



## conde84 (5 Mar 2015)

*Nueva moneda de la serie ''La biblia'' LA CRUCIFIXION*

Segunda de las seis monedas de esta serie.
Es idéntica en concepto y especificación de la primera moneda, Éxodo, y mantiene los diseños del especialista en grabados en madera Gustave Doré famoso en el siglo 19.
Doré fue un artista prolífico y su Biblia publicada por primera vez en 1865 contaba con varios cientos de ilustraciones.

De venta exclusiva a través APMEX en los EE.UU., la moneda se vende nuevo por $ 179.99. La primera moneda está disponible en cantidades limitadas, aunque ha subido a $ 199.99.

DENOMINACION	$ 2 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	62,2 g
TAMAÑO	39,0 mm
ACABADO	ANTIGUO
Acuñación	1499


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2015)

Realmente, muy bonita y original... Lo único que falla es el omnipresente "careto" de la Queen, pero bueno como no se verá...

Y Gracias, Conde84, por mantener el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (6 Mar 2015)

*Onza canadiense: Batalla de Inglaterra*

La moneda rinde homenaje al papel de Canadá en la Batalla de Inglaterra con la representación de un combate aereo en los cielos de Dover. Al frente de un Hawker Hurricane, un piloto de combate canadiense asciende después de disparar contra un avión enemigo, el 17Z Dornier. Muy por debajo de estos aviones de combate, el fondo recrea la hermosa costa sureste de Inglaterra, donde se encuentran los famosos acantilados blancos de Dover. En el anverso aparece la efigie del rey Jorge VI por TH Paget.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,4 g
Diametro: 38mm
Tirada: 10000
Calidad: proof


----------



## Beto (6 Mar 2015)

Uff....esa ultima es una pasada


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2015)

Beto dijo:


> Uff....esa ultima es una pasada



Realmente, están saliendo nuevas monedas muy interesantes -no tanto sus precios...- y que se están desmarcando de los clásicos "animalitos"... Para mí, este hilo es interesante para marcarme posibles "piezas" a adquirir.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (6 Mar 2015)

*Onza australiana ''Boda''*

Como regalo en una boda puede estar curioso,pero para coleccion no la veo.

DISEÑO: reverso de la moneda muestra una novia y el novio abrazados en su día de boda con dos anillos de oro entrelazados. El diseño incluye las felicitaciones de inscripción y tradicional marca de ceca "P" La Casa de Moneda de Perth.

EMBALAJE: Cada moneda se presenta en una caja de color blanco brillante con un hermoso cristal en forma de corazón en la tapa, y acompañada por un certificado de autenticidad numerado.

Material: plata 999
Peso: 31,1g
Diametro:40,6
Calidad: proof


----------



## conde84 (8 Mar 2015)

*Onza canadiense: BATALLA DE Neuve-Chapelle*


La batalla de Neuve-Chapelle fue la primera ofensiva planificada británica de la Primera Guerra Mundial 
Sólo 70 metros separan a los aliados de la línea enemiga en Neuve-Chapelle. 
Neuve-Chapelle también marcó la primera vez que se utilizaron aviones para reunir información de inteligencia a través de la fotografía aérea, y para bombardear las líneas enemigas.


DISEÑO: El diseño del reverso por el artista canadiense Joel Kimmel es una representación de gran detalle de soldados canadienses en acción durante la batalla de Neuve-Chapelle. En el centro, un cañón de campaña de 18 libras es tripulada por tres artilleros canadienses; ondulantes nubes llenan el aire a la derecha, desde el bombardeo continuo, mientras que la munición en el suelo a la izquierda es un recordatorio de la naturaleza constante del ataque inicial de artillería. Detrás de ellos, un sargento se levanta y observa la precisión de la trayectoria del tiro a través de binoculares.

La parte inferior de esta imagen conmovedora está enmarcada por una bandera; en su centro, chapado en oro se muestra la figura alada de la "Victoria", tal como apareció en la medalla de la victoria que fue otorgado a los soldados aliados de la Primera Guerra Mundial. La efigie del rey Jorge V, que era el monarca reinante en el momento, se encuentra en el anverso.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,4
Diametro: 38mm
Calidad Proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (10 Mar 2015)

*Onza DE Niue ''ART MINT, HEADS IN THE THIRD DIMENSION''*

Moneda realizada con el nuevo sistema de impresion ChromaDepth que permite que cualquier persona que lleva un par de gafas 3D que vienen con la moneda,obtenga una gran sensacion de tres dimensiones al observarla.

ChromaDepth 3D es un sistema patentado que produce un efecto estereoscópico en base a diferencias en la difracción del color a través de una película holográfica de prisma especial.

Creado por el diseñador Renato Saes, la moneda cuenta con el trabajo artístico de color impreso con tecnología ChromaDepth 3D. Reverso de la moneda muestra el valor nominal, una imagen de la reina Isabel II con la inscripción 'Isabel II', el nombre del emisor, 'Isla Niue »y el año de acuñación, 2015.

DENOMINACION	$ 2 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,10 g
TAMAÑO	38,6 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	699
ARTISTA	RENATO SAES / IAN RANK BROADLEY
CAJA / COA	Sí (incl. gafas 3D) / YES


----------



## conde84 (11 Mar 2015)

*Onza canadiense : Ferrocarril transcontinental*

*DISEÑO:* La moneda representa la participación del ferrocarril en el esfuerzo bélico de Canadá. Con su chimenea y piloto, una locomotora de vapor 4-6-2 "Pacífico" se convierte en el punto focal central ya que se mueve a lo largo de sus rieles y parece emerger hacia el espectador, que añade dimensión a este diseño complejo. Detrás de la locomotora van una serie de vagones de pasajeros llenos de soldados canadienses; este "tren de la tropa" es el transporte de soldados canadienses para el campo de entrenamiento en Valcartier, Quebec, como parte de su viaje a los campos de batalla de Europa. En el fondo, un mapa grabado del este de Canadá pone de relieve las líneas de ferrocarril que se habrían utilizado como parte de este viaje.
El ferrocarril Transcontinental, que sirvió para estrechar vínculos vitales entre las grandes ciudades de Canadá (resaltados por puntos) y los puertos a lo largo de la costa este de Canadá.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,4 g
Diametro: 38mm
calidad: proof
Tirada: 7500


----------



## chonchis (11 Mar 2015)

Hola, ¿estas monedas dónde se pueden comprar?, desde luego son muy bonitas.
Saludos.


----------



## Beto (11 Mar 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Realmente, están saliendo nuevas monedas muy interesantes -no tanto sus precios...- y que se están desmarcando de los clásicos "animalitos"... Para mí, este hilo es interesante para marcarme posibles "piezas" a adquirir.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, aunque tambien a veces tortura un poco no poder tener todas las que quisiera :´(


----------



## conde84 (11 Mar 2015)

chonchis dijo:


> Hola, ¿estas monedas dónde se pueden comprar?, desde luego son muy bonitas.
> Saludos.



Prueba en ebay que suelen estar todas.


----------



## horik (11 Mar 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Prueba en ebay que suelen estar todas.



Mi consejo es esperar un poco después de la salida al mercado de las monedas ya que suelen bajar de precio, a mi me paso con una que bajo casi 15€::


----------



## conde84 (12 Mar 2015)

*Onzas de canada ''Canto de la luna''*

DISEÑO: El renombrado artista canadiense Andy Everson ha creado esta moneda del canto de la luna. La luna ilumina el cielo de la noche, y envía su voz melódica en las cuatro direcciones como se representan por las cuatro formas oblongas colocadas a lo largo de su circunferencia. En respuesta, las estrellas brillan y danzan, representadas por los puntos y contornos redondos entre las formas oblongas. Cada curva y el detalle está impregnada de las ricas tradiciones artísticas de los K'ómoks y Kwakwaka'wakw Primeras Naciones en Columbia Británica.

La moneda viene en tres acabados distintos: proof,antique fish y coloreada,siendo todas ultrarrelieve y teniendo identicos pesos y medidas.

Material: plata 999
Peso: 30,7 g
Diametro: 36,15
Tirada: 3000


----------



## chonchis (12 Mar 2015)

Que preciosidad la de la luna, la he encontrado. paso link.

https://silvergoldbull.com/set-of-3-x-2015-singing-moon-mask-coloured-silver-coins


----------



## 8cilindros (13 Mar 2015)

Buenas tardes,

¿Conoceis algún sitio de fiar en el que comprar una onza de plata sin tener que pagar demasiado por el transporte a domicilio?

Gracias.


----------



## conde84 (13 Mar 2015)

*Moneda de 500 gramos canadiense ''PUMA'' de la serie Call of the Wild*

DISEÑO: El diseño del reverso por el artista canadiense Pierre Leduc presenta un retrato del perfil de un puma en su entorno natural. Rodeado por los bosques de coníferas de las Montañas Rocosas.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 500 gramos
Diametro: 85mm
Tirada: 1000


----------



## makokillo (14 Mar 2015)

Sin Gustarme nada las coloreadas, esta me encanta. Me atrae muchísimo el color del fuego, será que soy un pirómano en ciernes :XX::XX::XX::XX:


Canada BURNING MAPLE LEAF $5 Black Ruthenium & Gold Plated 1 oz 2014


Specifications
Metal	Silver
Mintage	500
Fineness (% purity)	999.9
Content (Troy OZ)	1oz
Denomination (CAD)	$5
Weight (g)	31.10
Diameter (mm)	38.00
Year of Issue	2014
Country	Canada
Quality	Brilliant Uncirculated
Exterior Decoration	FULL BLACK RUTHENIUM, GOLD PLATED 24K
Package type includes	Luxury gift box
Certificate of Authenticity	Serial number on the Certificate


----------



## Visrul (15 Mar 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Sin Gustarme nada las coloreadas, esta me encanta. Me atrae muchísimo el color del fuego, será que soy un pirómano en ciernes :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Canada BURNING MAPLE LEAF $5 Black Ruthenium & Gold Plated 1 oz 2014
> ...



¡El precio si que quema!.. ::


----------



## horik (15 Mar 2015)

Esas modificaciones las hace una empresa de Alemania.


----------



## conde84 (16 Mar 2015)

*Nueva onza australiana ''funnel-web spider''*

Nueva onza que sigue la serie bullion del cocodrilo de agua salada iniciada el año pasado.

Reverso: el reverso de la moneda representa una gran araña de tela de embudo, mostrando sus piernas abiertas y el cuerpo peludo. El diseño también incluye la inscripción AUSTRALIAN SPIDER,fecha 2015, las especificaciones de la moneda, y la tradicional marca de ceca "P" La Casa de Moneda de Perth.

Anverso: El anverso de la moneda muestra la efigie diseñada por Ian Ranking-Broadley de Su Majestad la Reina Isabel II y la denominación monetaria.

Disponible en tubos de 25 monedas, o en monster box de 500.

DENOMINACION	$ 1 ARS
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,10 g
TAMAÑO	40,6 mm
ACABADO	Brillante sin circular
Acuñación	1000000
ARTISTA	Aleysha HOWARTH / IAN RANK BROADLEY


----------



## Beto (16 Mar 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Sin Gustarme nada las coloreadas, esta me encanta. Me atrae muchísimo el color del fuego, será que soy un pirómano en ciernes :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Canada BURNING MAPLE LEAF $5 Black Ruthenium & Gold Plated 1 oz 2014
> ...






Es la Maple de Sauron 







conde84 dijo:


> *Nueva onza australiana ''funnel-web spider''*
> 
> Nueva onza que sigue la serie bullion del cocodrilo de agua salada iniciada el año pasado.
> 
> ...



No puedo con las arañas pero miraremos de hacer una excepcion :baba:


----------



## conde84 (17 Mar 2015)

*Onza canadiense ''legado de la moneda de 5 centavos''*

Onza que rememora la moneda de 5 centavos acuñada por la Real Casa de la Moneda de Canadá;su diseño con las dos hojas de arce fue usado de 1922-1936.

En el anverso aparece la efigie del rey Jorge V, que era el monarca reinante 1910-36.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,8 g
Diametro : 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 8500


----------



## conde84 (18 Mar 2015)

*Onza de Tokelau ''the great white shark''*

Esta moneda de Tokelau pesa 1 oz de plata fina y retrata un gran tiburon blanco. Cuenta con una punta de diente de un tiburón fosilizado real en una cápsula incrustada en la moneda.

Gran tiburón blanco se encuentran en las aguas superficiales costeras de los océanos de todo el mundo y son bien conocidas por las islas del Pacífico de Tokelau. Pueden crecer a más de 6 metros de largo y no tienen depredadores naturales a excepción de orca.

DENOMINACION	$ 5 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,10 g
TAMAÑO	38,61 mm
ACABADO	Proof
INSERCCION	DIENTE DE TIBURÓN FÓSIL
Acuñación	1000
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí


----------



## conde84 (19 Mar 2015)

*5 onzas canadienses , hoja de arce con holograma*

DISEÑO: Dos hojas holográficas brillan desde el centro de la moneda en una gama de colores, ya que reflejan tonos dorados de la luz del sol; mientras que las hojas individuales grabadas a lo largo del perímetro de la moneda forman un anillo con las inscripciones "Canadá", "2015" y "50 dólares".

Por primera vez una moneda de 5 onzas de plata cuenta con un holograma, el holograma se acuña directamente en la moneda, un proceso extremadamente preciso y técnicamente exigente.

Composicion: plata 9999
Peso:157,6 g
diametro:65,25
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1500


----------



## conde84 (20 Mar 2015)

*Onza de Niue island 'LA LUNA''*


Descripcion:la moneda tiene forma convexa en forma de cúpula.El anverso refleja el paisaje lunar en acabado Ultra alto relieve, y cuenta con una inserción inusual, en este caso una pieza de un meteorito lunar real.

DENOMINACION	$ 1 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,10 g
TAMAÑO	38,61 mm
ACABADO	ANTIGUO
Acuñación	686
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí
Precio: 170 $


----------



## conde84 (21 Mar 2015)

*Onza de Niue, Fauna suiza:''liebre de las montañas''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro:40 mm
Tirada: 999


----------



## conde84 (23 Mar 2015)

*''Monedas'' de 2 onzas ''Esculturas de Miguel angel''*

Con siete monedas, cada una con un peso de dos onzas, el conjunto alcanza hasta casi medio kilo de peso, y con sólo 450 unidades en honor a los 450 años de la muerte de este artista.

Las monedas cuentan con los siguientes diseños:

BACO 1496-1497 Museo Nazionale del Bargello, Florencia, Italia
MADONNA DE BRUJAS 1504 Iglesia de Nuestra Señora, Brujas, Bélgica
MOISÉS 1513-1515 Iglesia de San Pietro in Vincoli, Roma, Italia
DAVID 1501-1504 Galleria dell'Accademia, Florencia, Italia
PIEDAD 1498-1499 Basílica de San Pedro, Ciudad del Vaticano, Vaticano
La deposición 1547-1553 Museo dell'Opera del Duomo, Florencia, Italia
BOY AGACHA 1530-1534 Museo del Hermitage, San Petersburgo, Rusia

DENOMINACION	$ 10 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	62,20 g
TAMAÑO	36,0 x 48,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	450
CAJA / COA	Sí / Sí


----------



## conde84 (25 Mar 2015)

*Onza de burkina faso ''nano biblia''*

Contiene un nano chip con 31173 versos de la biblia escritos.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6
Tirada: 999






---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 01:37 ----------

*onza de Burkina faso ''Exodus'' con nanochip*

En el nanochip hay escrito una parte del exodo,solo visible con microscopio.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6
Tirada: 999

Tambien disponibles en 5 onzas y 3 kilos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Que pena que algunas monedas interesantes no tengan un mínimo "rigor"... Burkina Faso es un país donde predomina el Islam, por tanto esas monedas quedan muy "desvirtuadas". Evidentemente, es una simple opinión, pero algunos "comerciantes" tendrían que "documentarse" un poco más antes de emprender semejantes desatinos... 

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (27 Mar 2015)

*5 onzas de tuvalu ''criaturas miticas chinas''*


Según la antigua mitología china, el universo se divide en cuatro cuadrantes que marcan el comienzo y el final de los solsticios de invierno y verano, y los equinoccios de otoño y primavera. Estos cuadrantes celestiales eran conocidos como los "Cuatro palacios celestiales ', con cada palacio representado por un animal guardián con el correspondiente color, elemento, y la virtud.

EL DRAGÓN AZUL: El dragón es considerado como un símbolo de poder supremo. Aunque temible y aterrador, el dragón también se cree que es benevolente, justo, y el que trae la riqueza y la buena fortuna. El dragón representa la primavera, la madera y el este, el color azul, y el decoro.

EL TIGRE BLANCO: El tigre blanco representa el otoño, el metal y el oeste, y se dice que es un protector feroz con el poder de exorcizar los malos espíritus y otorgar una buena cosecha. Que representa el color blanco, se cree que el tigre para ser el rey de todos los animales y el señor de las montañas. El tigre también se cree que es el que trae la riqueza y simbólica de un buen matrimonio.

FÉNIX ROJO: El fénix auspicioso representa verano y el sur, el color rojo, el fuego y el conocimiento. Apareciendo en tiempos de buena fortuna, el fénix es un símbolo de la resurrección y de la inmortalidad, y se cree que trae felicidad a la gente.

LA TORTUGA NEGRA: En representación de invierno, el agua y el norte, la tortuga negra simboliza la longevidad, la sabiduría, el conocimiento, y la reproducción. La tortuga también es considerada como el Dios del agua. Los antiguos chinos creían que no había tortugas masculinas, por lo que las mujeres se vieron forzados a aparearse con las serpientes. Como resultado, la tortuga se retrata comúnmente en un abrazo con una serpiente.

*DISEÑO*: reverso de la moneda representa las cuatro antiguas criaturas míticas chinas con el símbolo yingyang en el centro de la moneda.

DENOMINACION	$ 5 TUVALU
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	155.673 g
TAMAÑO	50,6 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA/ALTO RELIEVE
Acuñación	1000
ARTISTA	ING ING JONG / IAN RANK BROADLEY
PRECIO: 317 EUROS


----------



## conde84 (27 Mar 2015)

*10 euros ''V centenario de santa Teresa de Jesus''*

Moneda conmemorativa dedicada a el 500 aniversario del nacimeiento de santa Teresa de Jesus.

En el anverso de la moneda se reproduce una imagen de la obra «Santa Teresa de Ávila», realizada por Pedro Pablo Rubens.
El reverso de la moneda reproduce una imagen de Los Cuatro Postes, monumento religioso desde el que se divisa la ciudad de Ávila.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 27 g
Diametro:40 mm
Tirada max: 7500
Precio: 45 euros + IVA


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2015)

No, si estos "pájaros" de la FNMT deben vivir en la Luna... Con esos precios y "acabado" qué esperan...


----------



## conde84 (27 Mar 2015)

Y las han bajado un poco,que antes estas valian 60 euros con IVA.

Lo que se dice siempre,si las venden asi es que alguien las comprara,que por cierto si alguien esta pensando en comprarla y no es impaciente,le aviso como siempre que dentro de unos 3 años estara sobre los 30-35 euros en ebay y demas.


----------



## conde84 (28 Mar 2015)

*Nueva onza de la serie ''Australian Stock Horse''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1g
Diametro: 40,6mm
Tirada: 10000


----------



## Visrul (28 Mar 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *5 onzas de tuvalu ''criaturas miticas chinas''*
> 
> 
> Según la antigua mitología china, el universo se divide en cuatro cuadrantes que marcan el comienzo y el final de los solsticios de invierno y verano, y los equinoccios de otoño y primavera. Estos cuadrantes celestiales eran conocidos como los "Cuatro palacios celestiales ', con cada palacio representado por un animal guardián con el correspondiente color, elemento, y la virtud.
> ...



Esta si que es la mas bonita que he visto en mucho tiempo...


----------



## horik (28 Mar 2015)

La versión coloreada: 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/_d0UXvzxK5E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## conde84 (29 Mar 2015)

*Nueva serie de onzas de Niue ''NUMIS-NAUTIC''*

Moneda fabricada por la Helvetic Mint.

La onza representa al rompehielos Akademik Shokalskiy, que fue atrapado por el hielo en la Antártida oriental en la Nochebuena de 2013.
74 personas quedaron atrapadas,siendo rescatadas dias mas tarde en helicoptero.

DENOMINACION	$ 2 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,1035 g
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm
ACABADO	ANTIQUED, SATÉN
Acuñación	999


----------



## Tiogelito (29 Mar 2015)

Pues quedar atrapado en hielo no me parece motivo para merecer una moneda...

Es bonita, muy bonita (posible photoshop aparte)


----------



## conde84 (30 Mar 2015)

*Onza de Mali ''Spinosaurus''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 38,6mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 5000
Precio: 100 euros


----------



## conde84 (31 Mar 2015)

*50 y 10 euros franceses ''Les Invalides y la GRAND PALAIS''*

Descripcion:
La fachada norte del Hôtel des Invalides es un ejemplo perfecto del estilo clásico francés a principios del reinado de Luis XIV. Se presenta en el anverso de la moneda, dominado por la cúpula de la capilla de Invalides, diseñado por el reconocido arquitecto francés del siglo 17, Jules Hardouin-Mansart. Con un efecto de espejo, la fachada principal del Grand Palais aparece en la parte inferior de la moneda. Está dominado por su techo de vidrio, la estructura que pesa aproximativamente 8 500 toneladas de acero, hierro y vidrio y aporta transparencia y claridad al edificio.

Los 10 € y 50 € las monedas de plata se adornan con un chapado de rodio negro por parte de Grand Palais, y de oro en los Invalides. Esta combinación de dos metales da la perspectiva del producto y un aspecto excepcional. En el reverso el logotipo de la UNESCO, el valor nominal, el año y las marcas de ceca se encuentran en el lado izquierdo, con el nombre de la serie 'Rives de Seine "(orillas del Sena). A la derecha, una vista aérea de la ubicación de los dos monumentos. La vinculación de ambos lados de la marcha atrás, el río Sena, con dos puntos que indica la ubicación de los monumentos de honor en 2015.

Tambien disponible en 4 monedas de oro de distintos pesos,de 0,5g, 8,4g, 31,1g y 155 g.

Denominacion: 10 euros/50 euros
Metal: plata 900
Peso: 22,2 g/163,8 g
Diametro: 37 mm /50 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000/500


----------



## conde84 (3 Abr 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Gorila de montaña''*

4ª moneda de la serie ''especies amenazas'' fabricada por la casa de la moneda de nueva zelanda.


Este impresionante grabado 1 oz moneda de plata de Nueva Zelanda cuenta con un pensativo gorila de montaña de pie junto a un lago. Hoy en día, se estima que sólo hay 700 gorilas de montaña que queda en la Tierra. Estos viven en altitudes de hasta 4.000 m en las montañas de Ruanda, Uganda y la República Democrática del Congo.

DENOMINACION	$ 2 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,10 g
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	2000


----------



## conde84 (5 Abr 2015)

*Onza de Ghana de la serie Africa ''Gorila''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada: 2000
Acabado: antique finish
En capsula con certificado


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2015)

conde84: Desde luego, el acabado de las African Antique Finish es más que excelente. Ésta del gorila está francamente muy lograda. Otra que habrá que poner en la "lista", pero aquí lo de esperar para que se abarate, pues puede ser... Sin embargo, estas monedas son siempre caras de adquirir, pero compensan. Yo, al menos, sigo la colección.

Gracias por mantener el hilo y Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (5 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> conde84: Desde luego, el acabado de las African Antique Finish es más que excelente. Ésta del gorila está francamente muy lograda. Otra que habrá que poner en la "lista", pero aquí lo de esperar para que se abarate, pues puede ser... Sin embargo, estas monedas son siempre caras de adquirir, pero compensan. Yo, al menos, sigo la colección.
> 
> Gracias por mantener el hilo y Saludos.



La coleccion es preciosa el unico pero que la pongo es el ''lio'' que tienen montado en cuanto a ''organizacion'', sacan monedas cuando quieren,sin unas fechas ni nada, cualquier pais africano las saca,sin saber a que paises se limita la coleccion,no se sabe cuantas monedas tendra la coleccion ni cuando acabara,puede ser esta la ultima,o quedar otras 20 mas,los animales se repiten,hay ya 3 de leones,3 de elefantes,del gorila con esta 2,junto con otra del congo del año pasado y alguno mas,yo creo que con la cantidad de animales que hay en africa,deberia de haber mas variedad.


Algo mas de informacion vendria bastante bien para los coleccionistas.

Gracias tambien fernando por seguir el hilo y saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2015)

Hola, conde84: Je,je,je... Bueno, la llamamos "colección" por denominarla de algún modo, pero eso tiene una pequeña "ventaja" y es que, muy probablemente, de venir "listada" y con la la poca tirada que tiene, los precios podrían llegar a ser bastante prohibitivos, aunque ahora parece que la Numismatica anda algo caída.

Bueno, también esto de las monedas de "animalitos" no deja de ser un negocio y ahora ya tenemos la Colección de Protección de la Naturaleza y que parecía que se ceñía a los Elefantes de Benin y ahora ya tienes otros "animalitos" y un país más. Supongo que será la versión "barata" de las africanas.

Por cierto, una de las más logradas (y que tengo), en las African Antique Finish, es el Cocodrilo de Burkina Faso, a pesar de que es bastante desconocido...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (6 Abr 2015)

*3 rublos rusos ''Catedral de Santa Sofia''*

Onza dedicada al a catedral de santa sofia de la ciudad de Tobolsk,en la region de Tyumen.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000
Precio: Sobre los 80-100 euros


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Otra que irá a la "saca"... ¿Qué te parece, mk73? conde84, vas a dejarnos sin "presupuesto"...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (6 Abr 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *3 rublos rusos ''Catedral de Santa Sofia''*
> 
> Onza dedicada al a catedral de santa sofia de la ciudad de Tobolsk,en la region de Tyumen.
> 
> ...



Pues los rusos ya hicieron en 1988 otra de 3 rublos tambien y tambien de Santa Sofia, en este caso, la de Kiev.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Hola, makokillo: Bueno, Kiev hoy es Ucrania... Quizás, eso tenga algo que ver.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (6 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, makokillo: Bueno, Kiev hoy es Ucrania... Quizás, eso tenga algo que ver.
> 
> Saludos.



Hoy si, pero y mañana??

Por cierto que Kiev, es mas rusa que la propia Moscu, fue la primera capital de Rusia junto con Nóvgorod cuando los Varegos (Vikingos) fundaron el "Rus de Kiev" allá por el siglo IX.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2015)

Hola, makokillo: ¿Mañana? Vete a saber, pero no veo ahora mismo ninguna posibilidad de que Kiev vuelva a pertenecer a Rusia, a no ser que haya una guerra por en medio... Desde el punto de vista geopolítico, los ucranianos han hecho una mala "apuesta" y ya están viendo los "resultados"... Sí, no cabe duda de que Kiev ha sido históricamente más rusa que de cualquier otro lado.

Respecto al comentario histórico, efectivamente, la "Crónica de Nestor" nos habla del Rus de Kiev, pero yo sigo pensando, de acuerdo a lo que tengo leído, que antes formó parte del Imperio Jázaro...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (6 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Otra que irá a la "saca"... ¿Qué te parece, mk73? conde84, vas a dejarnos sin "presupuesto"...
> 
> Saludos.



Pues la que ponga mañana quizas tambien te la metas en la saca,asi que prepara mas dinero.


----------



## makokillo (6 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, makokillo: ¿Mañana? Vete a saber, pero no veo ahora mismo ninguna posibilidad de que Kiev vuelva a pertenecer a Rusia, a no ser que haya una guerra por en medio... Desde el punto de vista geopolítico, los ucranianos han hecho una mala "apuesta" y ya están viendo los "resultados"... Sí, no cabe duda de que Kiev ha sido históricamente más rusa que de cualquier otro lado.
> 
> Respecto al comentario histórico, efectivamente, la "Crónica de Nestor" nos habla del Rus de Kiev, pero yo sigo pensando, de acuerdo a lo que tengo leído, que antes formó parte del Imperio Jázaro...
> 
> Saludos.



Está claro que la NATO no montó el golpe de estado con los Nancys maidaneros para nada, pero creo que tampoco se esperaban ni por asomo la situacion actual de Ucrania que poco a poco con el alarmante deterioro de la calidad de vida de la poblacion se esta volviendo una bomba de relojeria que les puede estallar en la cara.
Y sí, naturalmente Kiev ya existia en el siglo V mucho antes de llegar los Varegos y si no formaba parte del Imperio Jazaro, al menos si que les pagaba tributos a ellos igual que en el siglo XIII pagaba tributos a los Mongoles aunque no formaba estrictamente parte de Imperio Mongol ya que les dejaban gran autonomia de gobierno mientras les pagasen los tributos.


----------



## conde84 (7 Abr 2015)

*3 rublos rusos ''Estacion de ferrocarril de Vladivostok''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000
Precio: Sobre los 80-90 euros


----------



## conde84 (9 Abr 2015)

*25 rublos ''Palacio de Petrovsky''
*
Peso: 155,5 g
Metal: plata 925
calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2015)

Je,je,je... conde84, tú pretendes "arruinarnos"... ¿Verdad? La realidad es que estas monedas rusas son guapísimas...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (9 Abr 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... conde84, tú pretendes "arruinarnos"... ¿Verdad? La realidad es que estas monedas rusas son guapísimas...
> 
> Saludos.



Como bien dices las monedas rusas son preciosas,quizas las mejores para mi gusto que existen,si ya fuesen en plata 999 lo bordarian.

Lo malo,su precio,las onzas de años anteriores,preciosas tambien van de los 35-40 la mas barata,a los 120 la mas cara, siendo los 50 euros el precio medio y por ebay se ven a cuentagotas.

Y los ''cincuentines'' si son caros caros,el precio medio de ellos oscila los 300 euros,normal con esas tiradas tan cortas,eso si son preciosos,unos diseños bellisimos,en mano deben de ser una pasada,pero sus precios prohibitivos para muchos.

Precisamente al vendedor aleman de ebay del que se hablo por aqui hace poco que se esfumo de repente,y nos dejo sin enviar monedas a mi y a alguno mas del foro, era uno de los pocos vendedores de estas monedas,y me quede sin 6 onzas preciosas rusas, a un precio razonable,pero bueno en otras monedas fue utilizado el dinero,otra vez sera.


----------



## conde84 (9 Abr 2015)

*Bielorusia,20 rublos del 1000 aniversario de la muerte de San Vladimir*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad roof
Tirada: 1500


----------



## conde84 (11 Abr 2015)

*Media onza australiana ''Pez martillo''*

Segunda moneda de la serie tiburones dedicada al pez martillo.

COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	15,55 g
EL TAMAÑO	32,0 mm
ACABADO	Brillante sin circular
Acuñación	300000 MÁXIMO
ARTISTA	NATASHA Mühl / IAN RANK BROADLEY


----------



## conde84 (13 Abr 2015)

*Onza china ''Hop inmortales''*

Onza que representa una de las pinturas mas famosas de Xu Beihong (b: 19 de julio 1895 d: 26 Septiembre 1953) fue un pintor chino más conocido por sus pinturas de tinta china de diversas aves y caballos.

Denominacion: 10 yuan
Material: plata 999
Peso:31,1g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 20000


----------



## conde84 (14 Abr 2015)

*Onza australiana serie ''Dinosaurios australianos'' ''MINMI''*

El Minmi es la cuarta moneda en esta nueva serie de cinco monedas con dinosaurios australianos que existían en el período cretácico hace 112 y 102 millones de años.

Metal: plata 999
Peso:31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (14 Abr 2015)

*10 euros griegos ''Arquimedes''*

Nacido alrededor de 287 antes de Cristo y el morir alrededor 212 aC, Arquímedes fue un antiguo matemático griego, físico, ingeniero, inventor y astrónomo. Aunque se conocen pocos detalles de su vida, es considerado como uno de los científicos más importantes de la antigüedad clásica.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 34,1 g
Diametro:40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1500


----------



## conde84 (16 Abr 2015)

*Onza Islas Cook de la serie ''Young Wildlife'' ''Foca''*

Segunda onza de la serie que comenzon en 2013 con un cachorro de tigre y dos años mas tarde vuelve con una cria de foca.

DENOMINACION	$ 5 ISLAS COOK
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,10 g
TAMAÑO	38,61 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	1000


----------



## makokillo (16 Abr 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *3 rublos rusos ''Catedral de Santa Sofia''*
> 
> Onza dedicada al a catedral de santa sofia de la ciudad de Tobolsk,en la region de Tyumen.
> 
> ...



Conde84, al final me hiciste gastar 50 €, aunque yo he pillado la de Kiev  , me acaba de llegar. Es muy bonita en mano.


----------



## conde84 (16 Abr 2015)

*Onza canadiense ''Segunda batalla de Ypres''*

El 22 de abril de 1915, cerca de la ciudad belga de Ypres, la Primera División de Canadá participará en su primer compromiso principal de la Primera Guerra Mundial, este sería el escenario del primer ataque con gas a gran escala en el campo de batalla. En medio de los horrores del ataque con gas de cloro en los aliados, la reputación de Canadá como nación comenzó a fraguarse en el campo de batalla a través de la dedicación, el coraje y la resistencia de sus soldados. Con esta moneda, la Royal Canadian Mint rinde homenaje a su sacrificio y valentía al conmemorar el 100 aniversario de la Segunda Batalla de Ypres.

DISEÑO: El diseño del reverso por el artista canadiense Silvia Pecota transporta al espectador a la línea de frente cerca de Ypres, y en las trincheras en el fragor de la batalla. Un soldado canadiense está en primer plano. Detrás de él, un hombre se agacha mientras mira su fusil, que se ha atascado de la rápida tasa de fuego. Otro inclina contra los sacos de arena mientras dispara sobre el enemigo. A la derecha, un soldado ha sacado el pañuelo por encima de su nariz en un intento de protegerse contra los efectos de la quema de la nube de color amarillo-verde que se abalanzó sobre los aliados. Es un recordatorio elocuente de los grandes peligros que enfrentan los hombres de la Primera División de Canadá. La parte inferior de esta imagen conmovedora está enmarcada por una bandera; en su centro, chapado en oro se muestra la figura alada de la "Victoria", tal como apareció en la medalla de la victoria que fue otorgado a los soldados aliados de la Primera Guerra Mundial.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro:38 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (18 Abr 2015)

*Onza de Bielorusia ''Nicholas Radziwill''*


*Facial*: 20 rublos
*Metal:* plata 925
*Peso:* 33,6
*Tirada:*2000
*Calidad:* proof


----------



## conde84 (20 Abr 2015)

*Onza de Isla Ascension ''Napoleon Bonaparte''*

Onza en que se conmemora el Bicentenario de la batalla de Waterloo.

La imagen de la moneda se basa un conocido retrato de Napoleón sentado sobre un caballo que se alza del famoso cuadro ''_Napoleón cruzando los Alpes_'' , de Jacques-Louis David (1748-1825).

La moneda se emite por la isla de Ascensión, un territorio británico de ultramar extremadamente remoto, que se hizo famoso en 1982 como un puesto avanzado de ensayo para las fuerzas británicas en la Guerra _Falkands_ contra los argentinos.Su poblacion es de apenas 1000 habitantes.

La acuñacion de la moneda es en alto relieve y acabado proof.

Tambien hay una version en oro con el mismo peso y dimensiones.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Acuñacion: 1815
Acabado: proof


----------



## conde84 (21 Abr 2015)

*Onza canadiense ''Walleye" *

El tercer lanzamiento de la serie ''_sportfish_'' canadiense de la Royal Canadian Mint cuenta con la lucioperca.

DISEÑO: El diseño del reverso por el artista canadiense Curtis Atwater presenta un retrato de una lucioperca en busca de su presa. 

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,4 g
Diametro:38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 6500


----------



## conde84 (22 Abr 2015)

*Onza canadiense ''Tormenta de verano''*

Nueva serie llamada ''_Fenomenos metereologicos_'' que constara de 4 monedas siendo esta la primera.

Los rayos de la moneda brillan si les enfocamos con luz negra.

DISEÑO: Diseñado por dos artistas canadienses, de Tony Bianco y Arnold Nogy, la moneda presenta un paisaje natural tormentoso. Un pino blanco solitario, moldeado por vientos constantes, se levanta en una pequeña isla rocosa en la bahía de Georgia de Ontario. 

DENOMINACION	$ 20 CANADÁ
COMPOSICIÓN	0,9999 PLATA
PESO	31,39 g
TAMAÑO	38,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	8000
ARTISTA	TONY BIANCO Y ARNOLD NOGY


----------



## josema82 (22 Abr 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Isla Ascension ''Napoleon Bonaparte''*
> 
> Onza en que se conmemora el Bicentenario de la batalla de Waterloo.
> 
> ...



¿Sabeis de algun sitio donde la pueda pedir? Me encanta....


----------



## conde84 (22 Abr 2015)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿Sabeis de algun sitio donde la pueda pedir? Me encanta....



Esta es la pagina de la ceca,de inglaterra.Nunca he pedido asi que no se que tal ira,al menos es la union europea.
Ascension Island 2015 - Napoleon Bonaparte displayed on new High Relief Proof Fine 999. Silver Crown | British Pobjoy Mint

Y si esperas en ebay acabaran vendiendola fijo.


----------



## Aferro (22 Abr 2015)

Hola.
Hoy he ido al BdE a comprar monedas de 20 € y siempre pregunto si tienen de 12 , con resultado negativo perovhoy tenían 24_de 12 €. Me las,he llevado todas.
19 con funda,y 5 sin ella.
La gente esta devolviendo estas moneda?

Salud


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2015)

Hola, Aferro: No eres el primer caso que conozco y hace algún tiempo lo comenté en otro hilo, ya que un conforero amigo me dijo que había obtenido una gran cantidad y a través de su banco. ¿Motivos? Con esta Crisis es muy posible que bastante gente se haya visto obligada a "materializar" o "convertir"...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (23 Abr 2015)

*Onza 2015 ZODIAC - MEMENTO MORI SERIES ''Aquarius''*

Medalla de la Smmint,dedicada al signo de acuario.

La serie consta de 12 medallas de plata y acabara a finales de este año.
Tambien disponibles en oro y cobre con el anverso distinto en todas.

Cada medalla viene con un numero de serie grabado en ella.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 39 mm
Tirada: 500


----------



## Aferro (23 Abr 2015)

Que cosa mas horrible: Un esqueleto con tetas.
Fea de cojones
Salut


----------



## conde84 (24 Abr 2015)

*5 onzas de EE.UU ''Homestead''*

Primer lanzamiento del 2015 de la Casa de la Moneda de Estados Unidos para la serie ''America the Beautiful quarter''.

La serie consta de 56 monedas y durara 11 años,empezando la coleccion en el 2010 y acabando en 2021,por lo que salen 5 monedas anuales.Cada moneda representa una ubicación histórica, evento o persona de la historia americana.

Esta moneda de Plata celebra expansión hacia el oeste de los Estados Unidos durante y después de la Guerra Civil. 
En el reverso de la moneda se representa la primera granja en el sureste de Nebraska como parte de la Ley de Homestead. La cara de la moneda incluye una cabaña de madera en el fondo, pozo de agua en el primer plano, y tallos de maíz que rodean la imagen. En el anverso figura el perfil icónico del presidente George Washington, como se usa en el cuarto de los EEUU.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Facial: 0,25$


----------



## conde84 (25 Abr 2015)

*Onza canadiense ''La Victoria''*


DISEÑO:El reverso muestra una antorcha encendida, lo que representa el sacrificio hecho por los canadienses en el país y en los campos de batalla de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Detrás de él, la "V" tiene un doble significado,el famoso V de Sir Winston Churchill como Muestra de la victoria y el número romano por su valor nominal.
Alrededor de la moneda esta grabado en codigo morse el lema de guerra:''We Win When We Work Willingly''

En el anverso aparece la efigie del rey Jorge VI, que era el monarca reinante en el momento.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,4
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 6500


----------



## conde84 (26 Abr 2015)

*1 kilo 12 aniversario elefante de Somalia*

Para conmemorar el 12 aniversario del elefante somali el comisionado de monedas Emporium Hamburgo, ha emitido una monedamuy limitada de un kilo a partir de trece piezas que forman un puzzle.
Cada pieza tiene un dibujo de cada emision del elefante somali desde el 2004.

REVERSO : ". 12 aniversario African Wildlife elefante 2004-2015" El gran centro de la moneda figura el nuevo diseño de un elefante macho triunfante en la hierba alta,y las piezas de alrededor representan cada una de ellas los distintos diseños de las onzas desde el 2004 hasta el 2015.

ANVERSO : En el anverso del centro tiene el escudo de armas de Somalia, y la denominación de 800 chelines. En el anverso de cada pieza del rompecabezas también lleva el escudo de armas de Somalia, y tiene el valor nominal de 100 chelines. Esto hace un total de 2.000 chelines total.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 120 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 215


----------



## chonchis (28 Abr 2015)

Hola, ante todo dar las gracias por mostrar estas monedas, casi todas ellas son una maravilla. Si procede, sería de utilidad para algunos de nosotros que pudierais poner dónde se pueden comprar. La mayoría de ellas no las encuentro, y otras las encuentro, pero muy caras.
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## conde84 (28 Abr 2015)

chonchis dijo:


> Hola, ante todo dar las gracias por mostrar estas monedas, casi todas ellas son una maravilla. Si procede, sería de utilidad para algunos de nosotros que pudierais poner dónde se pueden comprar. La mayoría de ellas no las encuentro, y otras las encuentro, pero muy caras.
> Muchas gracias por todo



En ebay estan practicamente todas,si alguna no esta puede ser porque aun no ha salido a la venta y lo haga en breve,porque muchas son monedas que van a salir,y quizas tardan 2-3 semanas en hacerlo.

Si hay alguna en concreto dilo a ver si se te puede ayudar.

Y en cuanto al precio la mayoria de las que pongo si son bastante caras,con un premium que duplica o triplica al spot,si no es mas.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 01:50 ----------

*onza Bielorusia ''70 AÑOS DESDE LA VICTORIA''*

Onza que conmemora el 70 aniversario de la victoria sobre los nazis.

Denominacion: 20 rublos
Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## 2520 (28 Abr 2015)

Perdón, no quiero cortar el rollo, pero, ¿ Sabeis si en Madrid hay algun sitio tipo «El andorrano» para comprar unas onzas ?


----------



## conde84 (29 Abr 2015)

*2 onzas de Niue Islands ''FRYDERYK CHOPIN''*


Con motivo de la XVII edición del Concurso Internacional de Piano Fryderyk Chopin, la Casa de la Moneda de Polonia presenta una moneda conmemorativa dedicada al pianista polaco de fama mundial y compositor de la época romántica. 

El retrato de Chopin que es grabado en la moneda en alto relieve, procede de su famosa estatua situada en el parque Łazienki de Varsovia.

DENOMINACION:	$ 2 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN:	0.999 PLATA
PESO:	62,2 g
TAMAÑO:	45,0 mm
ACABADO:	PRUEBA / COLOR / ALTO RELIEVE
Acuñación:	500


----------



## conde84 (30 Abr 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''EL COLISEO''*

El Coliseo, también conocido como el Anfiteatro Flavio, en el centro de la ciudad de Roma, Italia. es el anfiteatro más grande en el mundo, y es considerada una de las más grandes obras de la arquitectura y la ingeniería de la humanidad!

La construcción comenzó bajo el emperador Vespasiano en el 72 dC, y se terminó en el año 80 dC bajo su sucesor y heredero Tito. Otras modificaciones fueron hechas durante el reinado de Domiciano (81-96). Estos tres emperadores se conocen como la dinastía Flavia

El Coliseo tenia de aforo entre 50.000 y 80.000 espectadores, y fue utilizado para combates de gladiadores y espectaculos públicos tales como batallas navales, caza de animales, ejecuciones, recreaciones de famosas batallas, y obras de teatro basadas en la mitología clásica. El edificio dejó de ser utilizado para el entretenimiento en la era medieval temprana. Más tarde se reutiliza para fines tales como la vivienda, talleres, cuartos para una orden religiosa, una fortaleza, una cantera y un santuario cristiano.


Esta moneda utiliza la tecnologia del holograma para mostrar el coliseo en el estado actual o en su estado original,segun posicionemos la moneda para verlo.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## Bullion10 (30 Abr 2015)

Preciosa la onza del Coliseo, muy elegante en su diseño.

Gracias conde84!


----------



## conde84 (1 May 2015)

*Onza canadiense a los caidos en la 1ª guerra mundial*

La moneda represente a un soldado solitario canadiense está ante una tumba improvisada de compañeros soldados que murieron en la batalla.
A su lado una gran amapola como simbolo oficial de los caidos en la guerra.
Y a los lados frases del famoso poema escrito por John McCrae (1872-1918) que fue un médico, un profesor respetado, y un veterano de la Guerra de África del Sur.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,4
Diametro: 38mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (2 May 2015)

*Onza de Togo ''200 aniversario del nacimiento de Otto von Bismarck''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Valor nominal: 1000 francos
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (3 May 2015)

*5 onzas de EE.UU ''louisiana-Kisatchie''*

2º lanzamiento del 2015 de la serie ''American the beautiful quarter''

Producido en la Casa de Moneda de Filadelfia la moneda es dedicada al _Kisatchie National Forest_ de Louisiana.

La imagen ofrece un pavo salvaje en vuelo sobre hierba,y en el reverso la efigie de George Washington.

Denominacion: 0,25$
Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 76,2 mm







Bhhhgf/9k=[/IMG]


----------



## Beto (4 May 2015)

No se si se ha comentado ya (pido disculpas si es asi) pero alguien sabe que pasa con tanta moneda de animales?? Entre aguilas, arañas, tiburones, cocodrilos, atunes...ultimamente parece que vayan a sacar una onza de cualquier cosa...

Se sabe si tendran continuidad? Yo queria mi cole de las tortugas Taku, pero no las veo por ningun sitio....En cambio no paran de sacar otros bichos...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Hola, Beto: La serie Taku de la tortuga Carey ha pasado a ser la Niue de la Mint de Nueva Zelanda. El pasado año 2014 ya vino así. Se la compré a necho y puedes preguntarle si la tiene o bien por e-Bay u otros conductos.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (5 May 2015)

*Una onza de Tokelau ''Mokoha Great White Shark''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada: 500000
Ceca: Nueva zelanda mint


----------



## conde84 (6 May 2015)

*Onza australiana ''La batalla de Bretaña''*

Con el objetivo de obtener la superioridad aérea en los cielos de Gran Bretaña, en julio de 1940, la Luftwaffe comenzó una intensa campaña para destruir a la Royal Air Force. Durante casi cuatro meses, el resultado final fue una victoria británica decisiva y punto de inflexión en la Segunda Guerra Mundial

La Batalla de Inglaterra tuvo lugar en el verano y el otoño de 1940 y fue la primera gran campaña de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que se luchó en su totalidad por las fuerzas aéreas. También fue la batalla que decidirá el destino del Reino Unido, y el resultado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

DISEÑO: reverso de la moneda retrata tres aviones de combate Hawker Hurricane volando por el cielo durante la Batalla de Inglaterra. El diseño incluye las inscripciones 75 aniversario del la Segunda Guerra Mundial y de la Batalla de Inglaterra, y la marca de ceca "P" del Perth Mint.

Anverso de la moneda muestra la efigie de Su Majestad la Reina Isabel II, el año-fecha de 2015, y la denominación monetaria.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (7 May 2015)

*2 onzas de Niue ''David y Goliat''*

Tercera moneda de la serie ''historias biblicas'' que representa la victoria de David contra Goliat.

La historia de David y Goliat se puede encontrar en el libro de Samuel, que representa con gran detalle al joven David derrotar al gigante Goliat con sólo una piedra y una honda.
La Biblia dice que el verdadero motivo de David en aceptar el desafío de Goliat era para mostrar al mundo el poder de Dios y para restaurar el honor de Dios al derrotar a Goliat.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Acabado: Antique finish
Tirada: 1499
Precio: 180 $


----------



## conde84 (9 May 2015)

*1 onza de Tuvalu ''Star Trek la nueva generacion''*

La perth mint saca para el pais de Tuvalu estas dos nuevas onzas de Star Trek.


La primera onza retrata una imagen en color del actor Patrick Stewert como el capitán Jean Luc Picard, y la segunda onza de la coleccion retrata una imagen en color de la USS Enterprise.

El anverso es comun y representa el busto de Su Majestad la Reina Isabel II, la denominación monetaria, y el año 2015 fecha.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 6500


----------



## makokillo (9 May 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *1 onza de Tuvalu ''Star Trek la nueva generacion''*
> 
> La perth mint saca para el pais de Tuvalu estas dos nuevas onzas de Star Trek.
> 
> ...




Estas (sobre todo la primera) estan solo al alcance de frikis pero que muy frikis :: .
Pero al margen de la frikada de star trek , nunca he visto ni tenido en mano una moneda con una fotografia pero para mi que no debe de dar las mismas sensaciones que por ejemplo la que has puesto de David y Goliat que me parece una maravilla.


----------



## Tichy (9 May 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Estas (sobre todo la primera) estan solo al alcance de frikis pero que muy frikis :: .
> Pero al margen de la frikada de star trek , nunca he visto ni tenido en mano una moneda con una fotografia pero para mi que no debe de dar las mismas sensaciones que por ejemplo la que has puesto de David y Goliat que me parece una maravilla.



Bueno, son amores distintos (yo compré la anterior, con el capitán Kirk  )

Y si te parece friki la moneda, que lo es, ni te cuento si ves el estuche... :ouch:

El de una moneda simula la parte circular de la nave y la edición con las dos monedas, el teletransportador. En ambos casos, con pequeñas luces de led alimentadas por una pila.

Friki, pero friki.


----------



## makokillo (10 May 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> A mí me encantan estas monedas desde mi lado oscuro frikie, pero desde mi lado más pragmático me pregunto cómo funcionan en plan "reserva de valor", o si el día del Apocalipsis me daría alguien una barra de pan a cambio de una moneda así...
> 
> Por mi parte, tengo la colección de monedas de Popeye con todos los personajes de la serie.... tela marinera cómo están las cabezas...



Pues parece ser que efectivamente estas cosas tambien tienen su publico, claro que si no, no las harian.

Yo a lo mas tentado que he estado es a los euros francese de Axteris y Obelix, el comic me encanta y las monedas son bonitas y de estilo "clasico" pero no he llegado a comprar niguna.

Y puestos a elegir, tal vez yo si que preferiria una moneda con la efigie de Popeye, olivia o Cocoliso antes que las del campechano,el preparao,la Lety o la Leonora


----------



## conde84 (11 May 2015)

*1 onza Burkina Faso ''Afrodita''*

ANVERSO:Afrodita, la diosa del amor y la belleza en primer plano, en el fondo el Templo de Afrodita en Afrodisias en la provincia de Aydin, Turquía.

REVERSO:Escudo de Armas de la República de Burkina Faso, así como el valor nominal.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada: 3500


----------



## Sacaroso (12 May 2015)

La de Neptuno no me acababa de convencer pero es que Afrodita parece una muñeca hinchable. :abajo:


----------



## conde84 (12 May 2015)

*3 rublos rusos ''70 años de la victoria sovietica en la 2 guerra mundial''*

La moneda representa el momento en el que el ejercito rojo logra alzar la bandera comunista en lo alto del reichstag.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## asqueado (12 May 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *3 rublos rusos ''70 años de la victoria sovietica en la 2 guerra mundial''*
> 
> La moneda representa el momento en el que el ejercito rojo logra alzar la bandera comunista en lo alto del reichstag.
> 
> ...




La moneda esta sacada de estas fotos











ayer la vi en internet y esta sobre los 60 euros y subiendo


----------



## asqueado (13 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> La moneda esta sacada de estas fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me autocito, dije que iba la subasta por 60 euros y subiendo, y que subida


3 Rubel Russland PP 1 Oz Silber 2015 70 Years of the Victory 70 Jahre Sieg Proof | eBay

3 Rubel Russland PP 1 Oz Silber 2015 70 Years of the Victory 70 Jahre Sieg Proof | eBay

3 Rubel Russland PP 1 Oz Silber 2015 70 Years of the Victory 70 Jahre Sieg Proof | eBay

3 Rubel Russland PP 1 Oz Silber 2015 70 Years of the Victory 70 Jahre Sieg Proof | eBay

3 Rubel Russland PP 1 Oz Silber 2015 70 Years of the Victory 70 Jahre Sieg Proof | eBay


----------



## conde84 (14 May 2015)

*5 onzas (25 rublos) rusos ''Estación de ferrocarril de Moscú''*

En la imagen podemos ver en primer plano a F.O. Schechtel, diseñador de la estacion de tren de Yaroslavsky en Moscú que se encuentra al fondo de la imagen.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (15 May 2015)

*1 onza de Nieu ''RMS Lusitania''*

Esta nueva onza conmemora el centenario del trágico hundimiento del famoso transatlántico británico.

En el anverso se puede ver una ilustración grabada del RMS Lusitania a través del Atlántico, con el periscopio del U-20 que aparece en primer plano sólo momentos antes de su hundimiento fatídico.

Metal: palata 999
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1915


----------



## conde84 (17 May 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Ave Fenix''*

Quinta moneda de la serie ''Feng Shui''

En el Feng Shui, el fenix, como Reina de todas las aves, representa Yin o energías femeninas.
Puede evocar imágenes de la resistencia, la fuerza y ​​la transformación, como el fenix es capaz de resurgir de sus propias cenizas para alcanzar mayores alturas.

DENOMINACION	$ 2 NUEVA ZELANDA
COMPOSICIÓN	0.999 PLATA
PESO	31,10 g
TAMAÑO	40,0 mm
ACABADO	PRUEBA
Acuñación	5000


----------



## conde84 (19 May 2015)

*25 rublos (5 onzas) ''70 años de la victoria sovietica en la 2 guerra mundial''*

En el anverso se puede ver la imagen en relieve de la Orden de la Guerra Patriótica con cinco rayos divergentes radiales,en cada sector una imagen que consta de: Arriba - el Monumento al Soldado Libertador en el Parque Treptower en Berlín, y la inscripción: "70 ЛЕТ ПОБЕДЫ" (70 AÑOS DE LA VICTORIA) y un vuelo de paloma, a la derecha - un fragmento del cartel de "La apelacion de la patria", justo debajo - monumentos a los combatientes y "La Patria Apelando" en en Volgogrado, a la izquierda abajo - la figura de una soldado Soviética dibujando una inscripción en la pared del Reichstag, a la izquierda el Mariscal Zhukov a caballo tomando el desfile en la Plaza Roja, a lo largo del borde la cinta de la Orden de San Jorge. 

En el reverso el emblema del Banco de Rusia (el águila de dos cabezas con las alas hacia abajo)

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (21 May 2015)

*2 onzas Cook Islands ''Flinders Street Station''*

Esta preciosa moneda en alto relieve muestra el edificio más popular en Melbourne, la estación de tren de Flinders Street.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Tirada: 999
Acabado: antique finish


----------



## conde84 (23 May 2015)

*1 Kilo de Fiji -''Taj Mahal''*

Impresionante moneda de un kilo con insercciones de lapislazuli azul tanto en el anverso como en el reverso y acabado antique finish.

Para el que tenga 3.300 euros la puede comprar en: Fiji 2014 100$ Taj Mahal 1 kg Antique finish Silver Coin Silver Proof Coins - TopWorldCoins


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Acabado: antique
Tirada: 100


----------



## asqueado (23 May 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *1 kilo de fiji,serie tiffany art -''taj mahal''*
> 
> impresionante moneda de un kilo con insercciones de lapislazuli azul tanto en el anverso como en el reverso y acabado antique finish.
> 
> ...




*im-pre-sio-nan-te  una gran joya*



.


----------



## takipa (24 May 2015)

¿Y qué futuro puede tener esta moneda aparte de extasiarse con su contemplación?. ¿De verdad hay alguien que de ese dineral para luego revenderla? ¿Hay compradores dispuestos a pagar en un futuro más de ese precio? ¿Alguno de vosotros tenéis experiencia a este nivel de precios?


----------



## Beto (24 May 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *1 onza de Nieu ''RMS Lusitania''*
> 
> Esta nueva onza conmemora el centenario del trágico hundimiento del famoso transatlántico británico.
> 
> ...




Por cierto, que no hace mucho ha salido el libro que cuenta todo sobre dicho hundimiento...


----------



## chema1970 (24 May 2015)

Si tienes mucha pasta...


----------



## conde84 (25 May 2015)

takipa dijo:


> ¿Y qué futuro puede tener esta moneda aparte de extasiarse con su contemplación?. ¿De verdad hay alguien que de ese dineral para luego revenderla? ¿Hay compradores dispuestos a pagar en un futuro más de ese precio? ¿Alguno de vosotros tenéis experiencia a este nivel de precios?



A mi si me sobrase el dinero,no dudes que la compraria,y obviamente me daria igual que se revalorizase o no.

Total solo hacen 100 monedas digo yo que en todo el mundo haya gente que se lo pueda permitir de sobra.

---------- Post added 25-may-2015 at 01:53 ----------

*Onza canadiense ''campaña italiana''*

La campaña italiana fue la primera operación terrestre a gran escala de Canadá en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En el verano de 1943, los aliados estaban revitalizados por victorias en el norte de África y estaban tratando de abrir un segundo frente de batalla por la invasión del aliado de Alemania, Italia. En la mañana del 10 de julio de 1943, Canadá se unió a sus aliados en la invasión planeada de Sicilia; 

Reverso: Diseñado por el ilustrador canadiense Joel Kimmel, su moneda recrea la sensación de peligro y la lucha feroz que esperaba a los soldados canadienses en las estrechas calles de las ciudades italianas como Ortona durante el invierno de 1943. En el fondo, los restos desmoronados de edificios de piedra son indicativos de la destrucción pura causada por el combate que a menudo se libró en cuartos cercanos. En el centro, un tanque Sherman canadiense retumba por las calles llenas de escombros. El tanque está flanqueado por dos soldados canadienses que, a pesar del riesgo de fuego de francotiradores y minas terrestres, con valentía se mueven a lo largo de las calles, ya que limpian la ciudad y la búsqueda de sobrevivientes.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,4 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Acabado : proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## asqueado (25 May 2015)

takipa dijo:


> ¿Y qué futuro puede tener esta moneda aparte de extasiarse con su contemplación?. ¿De verdad hay alguien que de ese dineral para luego revenderla? ¿Hay compradores dispuestos a pagar en un futuro más de ese precio? ¿Alguno de vosotros tenéis experiencia a este nivel de precios?



Si yo tuviera dineros, no dudaria en comprarla, ese kilo de plata lo pondria en un lugar destacado, introducida en un bloque de metacrilato transparente y al vacio, tiene que ser una gozada contemplarla. Pues veras hay quien le gusta tener los papeles de colores en los bancos y otros gastarselos comprando MP.
Que si hay alguien que se deje ese dineral, pues si y mucha gente,si tiene pasta no le importa hacer esas compras y estoy completamente seguro que se revalorizara y mucho con la tirada de 100 unidades. Yo tengo experiencia pero no con ese nivel de precios, que conforme iba pasando el tiempo a los dos años se me ha revalorizado mas de un 200%


.


----------



## takipa (25 May 2015)

Otra pregunta. ¿Por que las Tiffany art son de Palau y está es de Fiji?. ¿Es una serie nueva? . Perdonad pero en esto del "maxi premium" como se puede comprobar estoy un poco verde y no se si son de la misma serie pero de diferentes países. 
Gracias por las respuestas y vuestra paciencia


----------



## conde84 (25 May 2015)

takipa dijo:


> Otra pregunta. ¿Por que las Tiffany art son de Palau y está es de Fiji?. ¿Es una serie nueva? . Perdonad pero en esto del "maxi premium" como se puede comprobar estoy un poco verde y no se si son de la misma serie pero de diferentes países.
> Gracias por las respuestas y vuestra paciencia



Gracias por la observacion.

El traductor del google me hizo una ''jugada'' y me daba a entender que era de la serie tiffany art,cuando en realidad decia que era la competencia a esa serie,asi que no es de las tiffany art,es una moneda que han sacado suelta,veremos si en un futuro continuan y se convierte en serie.

Como curiosidad las dos primeras monedas de las tiffany art no son de palau, las del 2004 y 2005 son de Liberia.


----------



## conde84 (26 May 2015)

*onza australiana ''Lighthouses''*

Onza dedicada a los faros australianos,que suman un total de 167.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 5000
Presentada en blister.


----------



## conde84 (27 May 2015)

*onzas de canada ''looney tunes''*


4 onzas de plata con los famosos personajes piolin,silvestre,el pato lucas y bugs bunny.
Con el estuche se regala y reloj con motivos de todos personajes.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,8g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 12500


----------



## Refinanciado (30 May 2015)

1,000 Francs CFA Burkina Faso 2015 Mary Mother of God - 1 ounce fine silver 0.999 antique finish

The Greatest Story Ever Told
Sancta Maria Mater Dei
1 ounce fine silver antique finish

Country: Burkina Faso
Face Value: 1,000 Francs CFA
Year: 2015
Metal: Silver 0.999
Quality: antique finish
Weight: 1 ounce
Diameter: 38.61 mm
Mintage: 500 pieces

Obverse: Coat of Arms.
Reverse: Portrait of Virgin Mary.

Scope of delivery: Coin in capsule with Certificate, Case and Carton.

ATTENTION! PRESALE!

Delivery: End of May 2015!

The Coin with the portrait of the Mother of Jesus indeed is a small piece of art in byzantine iconic style.

Disculpas por poner esta foto, donde viene el logo de un vendedor, no he encontrado otra:


----------



## conde84 (1 Jun 2015)

*3 onzas islas fiji ''Palacio de Buckingham''*

La moneda muestra por el anverso la puerta principal del palacio y por el reverso el magnifico salon azul de estilo georgiano.
En ambas caras tiene insercciones de mármol Rosso Levanto.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (3 Jun 2015)

*2 onzas tuvalu ''Diosas del Olimpo'' ''Atenea''*

Penultima moneda de la serie diosas del olimpo.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 40,5 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (4 Jun 2015)

La verdad que el que diseña estas monedas deberia hacerse mirar las caras que pone a las diosas, se parecen a las señoritas estas que fuman por la noche en las ramblas.

El resto de la moneda bien,pero la caras joder.


----------



## conde84 (5 Jun 2015)

*2 onzas Palau ''Vampiro''*

Hace unos 3-4 meses se presento una moneda con el busto de un vampiro que parecia sacado de crepusculo,esta nueva moneda no se si es un rediseño de la anterior,o es una nueva moneda de la serie,ya que se parecen muchisimos con retoques en el vampiro para cambiarlo de estilo y que no parezca que va a bachillerato, y el murcielago en inserccion de marmol negro en vez de blanco.
No me queda claro si la anterior moneda era un prediseño y no se llego a vender y esta es la definitiva.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2
Diametro: 50 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 999

MONEDA NUEVA:












MONEDA ANTERIOR ¿PRE-DISEÑO?:


----------



## conde84 (8 Jun 2015)

*1 onza de Niue ''Ciudades perdidas'' ''Petra''*

Segunda moneda de esta serie dedicada a las ciudades perdidas despues de la de machu pichu.

Situado en las montañas del suroeste escarpadas del Reino Hachemita de Jordania, Petra fue una vez un próspero centro de comercio. La ciudad fue la capital del poderoso imperio nabateo entre 400 aC y 106 dC La historia cuenta que Petra fue fundada ya en el año 312 aC, sin embargo, por el 700 dC, con el fin de la dominación bizantina, la ciudad había sido olvidado debido a los terremotos y un cambio en las rutas comerciales.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (9 Jun 2015)

*1 onza australiana ''Gran tiburon blanco''*

*DISEÑO:* reverso de cada moneda representa un gran tiburón blanco, con sus fauces abiertas, exponiendo sus afilados dientes. El diseño incluye la inscripción GREAT WHITE, y marca de ceca "P" del Perth Mint.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 32,6mm
Acabado: proof/alto relieve
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (12 Jun 2015)

*Onzas japonesas ''47 prefacturas''*

La serie buque insignia de la Casa de la Moneda de Japón, '47 Prefecturas 'es una serie de cuarenta y siete monedas de plata de colores, cada uno de los que presenta un distrito específico en el país. Cada moneda muestra características icónicas de la prefectura de que se trata, por lo general la flora, la fauna, un evento histórico o monumento natural.

Ya han salido a la venta 40 monedas y estas 4 onzas son las que saldran en el 2015 a la espera de cerrarla coleccion en 2016 con las 3 ultimas.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada:100000


----------



## michinato (12 Jun 2015)

Salen bastante caras estas de las 47 prefecturas ¿no? Siempre por encima de los 100€


----------



## conde84 (12 Jun 2015)

michinato dijo:


> Salen bastante caras estas de las 47 prefecturas ¿no? Siempre por encima de los 100€



Pues en ebay se ven muy muy pocas, y oscilan entre los 80 y los 130 euros,vamos que si salen caras.


----------



## conde84 (13 Jun 2015)

*Onza australiana ''Muttaburrasaurus''*

El Muttaburrasaurus es la moneda de final en esta serie de cinco monedas con dinosaurios australianos que existían en el período cretácico hace entre 112 y 102 millones de años. Muttaburrasaurus fue un gran dinosaurio herbívoro que habría medido hasta siete metros de longitud. Aunque predominantemente bípedo, la criatura también era capaz de caminar sobre las cuatro patas.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (15 Jun 2015)

*Onzas canadienses ''Superman''*


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (15 Jun 2015)

*Onza de tuvalu ''Bull Ant'' (hormiga toro)*

Decima y ultima moneda de la serie ''los animales mas peligrosos de australia'' comenzada en el 2006.

Bien conocido por sus grandes mandíbulas poderosas y aguijón venenoso, el Bull Ant ha sido certificado por Guinness World Records como la hormiga más peligrosa del mundo, después de haber causado varias muertes de seres humanos alérgicos a su potente veneno.
Esta hormiga se estima que lleva en la tierra unos 100 millones de años y se cree que fue descubierto por primera vez en Australia por Sir Joseph Banks en 1770 mientras navegaba por el mundo con James Cook.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (17 Jun 2015)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Marco Polo''*

Moneda de 2 onzas acuñada en alto relieve y con acabado en antique finish.

La ilustración muestra el momento de la reunión de Marco Polo y el gran Kublai Khan. Esta escena se desarrolla en un bastión del poderoso imperio mongol.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro:40 mm
Acabado: alto relieve/antique finish
Tirada: 2000


----------



## asqueado (17 Jun 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *2 onzas de Niue ''Marco Polo''*
> 
> Moneda de 2 onzas acuñada en alto relieve y con acabado en antique finish.
> 
> ...




Bonita moneda de 5 Dolares que saldra a la venta casi a finales del mes que viene, ya la tienen en preventa sobre 139 euros, viene al parece en una caja


----------



## conde84 (17 Jun 2015)

*Onza canadiense ''arce de la prosperidad''*

Septima moneda de la serie asiatica con holograma de hoja de arce.

La moneda muestra 3 carpas que son simbolo de prosperidad y abundancia.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,3 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 8888


----------



## conde84 (18 Jun 2015)

*Onza canadiense ''Trucha arcoiris''*

Ultima de las 4 monedas de la serie ''sportfish''

Diseñado por el artista canadiense Curtis Atwater, la moneda presenta un retrato de una trucha arco iris en su hábitat natural.


COMPOSICIÓN:31,39 g de 0,9999 plata
TAMAÑO / ACABADO: 38,0 mm Prueba
Acuñación:	6500


----------



## conde84 (18 Jun 2015)

*2 onzas de Fiji ''Mono de Proboscide''*

La cuarta moneda en la serie de fauna en peligro de extinción de la Casa de Moneda de Helvetic.

Moneda acuñada en alto relieve,acabado antiguo combinado con la impresión digital 5c y con una calidad de coloracion de primera clase, logrando llenar todos los picos y valles del relieve que alcanza 0,9 mm en algunos lugares.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Acabado: antique finish coloreado.
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (20 Jun 2015)

*1 onza de Somaliland ''Año de la cabra''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39 mm
calidad: BU/Proof
Tirada: 120000/1000


----------



## Ulisses (20 Jun 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *1 onza de Somaliland ''Año de la cabra''*
> 
> Metal: plata 999
> Peso: 31,1 g
> ...



Como te vea la forera Preppy Sheep llamarle cabra....


----------



## conde84 (21 Jun 2015)

*2 onzas de Niger ''Mammuthus primigenius''*

Moneda en acabado antique finish,coloreada y con una inserccion verdadera de colmillo de mamut.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 60x40 mm
Acabado,antique finish
Tirada: 975


----------



## conde84 (22 Jun 2015)

*3 onzas de Fiji ''Mandala Art''*

En el uso común, mandala se ha convertido en un término genérico para cualquier diagrama, gráfico o patrón geométrico que represente el cosmos metafísicamente o simbólicamente; un microcosmos del universo. En representación del universo mismo, un mandala es a la vez el microcosmos y el macrocosmos, y todos somos parte de su diseño intrincado. El mandala es más que una imagen vista con nuestros ojos; se trata de un momento real en el tiempo. Puede ser utilizado como un vehículo para explorar el arte, la ciencia, la religión y la vida misma.

La moneda esta acuñada en alto relieve y con un cristal de Swarovski en él centro del reverso.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (24 Jun 2015)

*10€ por el 400 Aniversario de la 2ª parte de “El Quijote”*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 27g
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 7500 max
Precio: 45 euros + iva







---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 14:02 ----------

*Onza de canada ''Bufalo/Panda''*

Segunda moneda de la serie ''UNESCO''

DISEÑO: Diseñado por el artista canadiense Lauren Crawshaw, su moneda de cuenta de lado a lado de los retratos de un bisonte y un oso panda gigante, cada uno en su propio hábitat natural. 

Metal: plata 9999
Peso:31,4 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada:7500


----------



## conde84 (25 Jun 2015)

*5 onzas Isla de Man ''Celebracion de Isabel II por el reinado mas largo''*

El 9 de septiembre de 2015, Su Majestad la Reina Isabel II pasará el récord establecido por su tatara-tatara-abuela la reina Victoria y convertirse en el monarca reinante más larga jamás en la historia británica. 

Como curiosidad la reina isabel tiene el record guiness a la persona que sale en mas diseños de monedas diferentes de la historia.

La moneda en sí ofrece una imagen de Su Majestad a caballo que se toma de el gran sello de Su Majestad del Reino. El gran sello es un sello que se utiliza para simbolizar la aprobación del Soberano a documentos estatales importantes.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1953


----------



## makokillo (25 Jun 2015)

Os dejo un par de onzas griegas que me han parecido bastante interesantes. Pertenecen a una serie de 10 euros sobre personajes de la cultura de la antigua Grecia.
No conocia esta serie pero lo poco que he visto de ella está por las nubes, estas de 2015 aun no han salido a la venta y en preventa estan por los ciento y muchos euros y las de 2014 estan muy muy cerca de los 200 eypos y las de 2012 y 2013 de 150 para arriba tambien. Será cosa de que a partir de ná ya no veremos mas EYPOS griegos?

2015 Greece €10 Silver Proof Coin "Greek Culture: Aristófanes"












2015 Greece €10 Silver Proof Coin "Greek Culture: Archimedes"


----------



## conde84 (26 Jun 2015)

*1 onza canada ''Costa del pino''*

Segunda moneda de la serie bosques de canada.

DISEÑO: Diseñado por el artista canadiense Margaret Mejor, la moneda muestra las montañas y el bosque con un detalle del Pino, una de las muchas especies de árboles cautivadoras que se encuentran en este bosque único. 

Metal: plata 9999
Peso:31,4 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada:8500












---------- Post added 26-jun-2015 at 01:05 ----------

*1 onza canada ''Oso polar de jade''*

Moneda que muestra una escena de unos oseznos polares junto a su madre que esta representada con una inserccion de jade verde haciendo su silueta.

Metal: plata 9999
Peso:31,4 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada:6500


----------



## conde84 (27 Jun 2015)

*3 onza de Palau serie ''Simbolos egipcios'' ''El Ankh''*


Nueva serie realizada por el fabricante alemán Numiartis.

El magnífico reverso incorpora las pirámides, junto con columnas decoradas que recuerdan a los templos egipcios. Frente y al centro es un símbolo de Ankh egipcio clásico, dorado y coloreado, detrás de la cual es una representación del dios egipcio Horus. El anverso es igualmente hermoso, lleno de monumentos y edificios de esta cultura de larga vida.

El ankh (también conocido como el aliento de la vida, la llave del Nilo o crux ansata (en latín que significa "cruz con un mango"), era el antiguo carácter jeroglífico egipcio que significa "vida".

Representa el concepto de la vida eterna, que es el significado general del símbolo. Los dioses egipcios se retratan a menudo llevándolo por su mango, o llevando uno en cada mano, los brazos cruzados sobre su pecho.

Plata: 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Tirada: 999
Acabado: Antique finish
Precio: 400 euros


----------



## conde84 (30 Jun 2015)

*5 onzas ''American beautiful quarter'' ''North Carolina''*


Reverso: Representación de la carretera que abraza la ladera de una montaña que transcurre por el parque nacional de Blue Ridge Parkway, con la flor del estado de Carolina del Norte en el primer plano.

Anverso: Retrato de George Washington.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Calidad: BU


----------



## conde84 (2 Jul 2015)

*Media onza de Canada ''Calgary stampede''*

La moneda representa a un vaquero disputando el rodeo de calgary,uno de los mas famosos y que mas dinero mueve llegando a darse 2 millones de dolares en premios.

La moneda es bullion por lo que podra obtenerse en tubos de 20 monedas y monsterbox de 120 monedas.

Metal: plata 9999
Peso:15,5 g
Diametro: 32 mm
Acabado: BU
Tirada: ilimitada


----------



## conde84 (4 Jul 2015)

*Onza britannia 2015 Proof*

Tambien disponible en 5 oz y estuche de seis monedas de 1 onza a 1/40 onzas.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,2 g
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (6 Jul 2015)

*50 euros España ''Arcimboldo / Velazquez''*

Primer cincuentin en la historia de la FNMT coloreado.

En el anverso se reproduce una imagen de la obra titulada «La primavera», realizada por Giuseppe Arcimboldo,en el reverso se reproduce una imagen de la obra «Retrato del Cardenal Borja» realizada por Diego Rodríguez de Silva y Velázquez,ambas se conservan en el Museo de la Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando, en Madrid.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 168,7 g
Diametro: 73 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 4000 maximo


----------



## conde84 (8 Jul 2015)

*2 onzas de Tuvalu ''Alicia en el pais de las maravillas''*

Con motivo del 150 aniversario de su publicacion la perth mint lanza esta moneda de 2 onzas.

Reverso: reverso de la moneda representa Alice, el gato de Cheshire, y varias cartas de juego alrededor del borde, con el conejo blanco en el reloj en el centro de la moneda. El diseño del reloj incluye la inscripción "¡Dios mío! Oh querido! Voy a llegar tarde! ' y marca de ceca "P" del Perth Mint.


ANVERSO: Un diseño delicioso de rosas, la efigie de Su Majestad la Reina Isabel II, la denominación monetaria, y el año 2015 fecha se muestran en el anverso de la moneda. Una cita del libro, "Oh mis orejas y bigotes, qué tarde se está haciendo!" También se incluye en la parte posterior del reloj en forma de espiral.

(desconozco si el reloj funciona o no)

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro:45,5 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 2500


----------



## Bullion10 (8 Jul 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *2 onzas de Tuvalu ''Alicia en el pais de las maravillas''*
> 
> Con motivo del 150 aniversario de su publicacion la perth mint lanza esta moneda de 2 onzas.
> 
> ...




Me parece increíblemente bonita, el detalle del reloj le queda genial.

Me temo que también será increíblemente cara. ¿Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Jul 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Me parece increíblemente bonita, el detalle del reloj le queda genial.
> 
> Me temo que también será increíblemente cara. ¿Alguien lo sabe?



249 Australian dollars, pero es preciosa...

Y el 14 de agosto sale a la venta una de blancanieves Hermosa... ideal para iniciar en el coleccionismo a nuestras hijos.


----------



## Que viene (8 Jul 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Me parece increíblemente bonita, el detalle del reloj le queda genial.
> 
> Me temo que también será increíblemente cara. ¿Alguien lo sabe?



Unos 225 AUD comprándola desde la web de la Perth Mint. Luego aduanas le añadirá un 21%.

El reloj funciona.

150th Anniversary of Alice's Adventures in Wonderland 2015 2oz Silver Antiqued Clock Coin | The Perth Mint

No me gustan las "monedas" con colores ni ornamentos pero esta vez he hecho una excepción.... 125 libras + el 20% mínimo que me cobrarán los de aduanas en UK.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2015)

Dicen que NADA es para SIEMPRE... Lo digo porque "siempre" había considerado imposible que comprará una moneda de Plata coloreada y vete ahí que el día LLEGÓ... Hace pocos días compré una y encima en el formato que menos me gusta, es decir la de 1 Kg., pero la verdad es que ha merecido la pena. Es una auténtica JOYA tal y como la calificó el conforero que me la vendió.

Saludos.


----------



## Bullion10 (8 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dicen que NADA es para SIEMPRE... Lo digo porque "siempre" había considerado imposible que comprará una moneda de Plata coloreada y vete ahí que el día LLEGÓ... Hace pocos días compré una y encima en el formato que menos me gusta, es decir la de 1 Kg., pero la verdad es que ha merecido la pena. Es una auténtica JOYA tal y como la calificó el conforero que me la vendió.
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre, pero no nos dejes así..... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Hombre, pero no nos dejes así..... :XX::XX::XX:



Mira, Bullion10, tengo por costumbre NO colocar NUNCA fotos de lo que pueda tener. Como mucho, y de forma más bien personal, he aportado lo que ahora te dejo aquí y que es mejor que una foto...

Esa moneda gana mucho, pero mucho en MANO...

- 2000 1 kilo Australia Silver Dragon with Diamond Eyes é¾éŠ€å¹£ - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Bullion10 (8 Jul 2015)

Gracias por compartirlo, fernandojcg.

Te felicito por la adquisición, es realmente bonita.

Mi sueño húmedo (en formato moneda de 1 kilo) es el calendario azteca, quién sabe si algún día...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (8 Jul 2015)

Veo que tonimontana por fin despues de mucho tiempo vendio la moneda,enhorabuena a los dos,uno por adquirirla y otro por venderla,es una joya y a un precio inmejorable.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Gracias por compartirlo, fernandojcg.
> 
> Te felicito por la adquisición, es realmente bonita.
> 
> ...



Esa, precisamente, es la moneda de 1 Kg. que me hace falta. En las pasadas Navidades estuve a punto de comprarla, pero tiene un precio elevado, así que en ese momento deje aparcado el "capricho"... pero porque tengo intención de ir por México y allí tengo entendido que el precio es más que aceptable. En fin, ya veremos qué llega primero, si el viaje o la moneda...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (9 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Esa, precisamente, es la moneda de 1 Kg. que me hace falta. En las pasadas Navidades estuve a punto de comprarla, pero tiene un precio elevado, así que en ese momento deje aparcado el "capricho"... pero porque tengo intención de ir por México y allí tengo entendido que el precio es más que aceptable. En fin, ya veremos qué llega primero, si el viaje o la moneda...
> 
> Saludos.



¿cuanto piensas que es un precio aceptable para ella?
¿por cuanto esta en mexico?

Yo estuve tentadisimo de comprarsela a necho cuando la tuvo a 1300 euros (creo) hace un tiempo,pero es que es mucha pasta para un kilo,mas del doble del spot y claro pienso todas onzas o monedas de plata que me puedo comprar con ese dinero y se me quitan las ganas, hace falta una muy buena economia para hacerse con ella.

Saludos


----------



## Bullion10 (9 Jul 2015)

Conde84,

A mí me pasó lo mismo, de hecho creo recordar que llegué comentarlo incluso con Necho porque por aquel entonces llevábamos un pedido entre manos y nos cruzábamos correos a menudo.

Pero al igual que tú, cuando lo piensas con la cabeza fría y haces números te das cuenta que es una compra de impulso y no de calculadora y lo dejé pasar....

Pero esa que has puesto de Alicia de 2 onzas es la mejor que has colgado desde que empezaste el hilo (que por cierto te felicito, ya es un clásico del foro) y aunque también es cara de narices para la plata que lleva es más fácil lanzarse a la piscina con ella.

Por cierto, para ya de colgar monedas bonitas... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## conde84 (9 Jul 2015)

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''Te Wahipounamu''
*

Te Wāhipounamu, en idioma maorí significa el lugar de las aguas de la piedra verde, por la abundancia de agua y una variedad de jade verde, llamado por los nativos pounamu. Está situado en la isla Sur, en región de Southland, en el sudoeste de Nueva Zelanda. Abarca una superficie de 2.600.000 ha. Fue declarado Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la Unesco en el año 1990. Está compuesto por varios Parques Nacionales.

Reverso: Un Kea, pajaro tipico de esta zona, el Monte Aspiring y las Gigant doors falls,las catarata mas grande de nueva zelanda.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro:40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Jul 2015)

me gusta la de Alicia, creo que va a caer


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿cuanto piensas que es un precio aceptable para ella?
> ¿por cuanto esta en mexico?
> 
> Yo estuve tentadisimo de comprarsela a necho cuando la tuvo a 1300 euros (creo) hace un tiempo,pero es que es mucha pasta para un kilo,mas del doble del spot y claro pienso todas onzas o monedas de plata que me puedo comprar con ese dinero y se me quitan las ganas, hace falta una muy buena economia para hacerse con ella.
> ...



Hola, conde84: Hombre, el precio "aceptable" es SIEMPRE el que uno esté dispuesto a pagar por aquello de desea, ya sea en monedas o en cualquier otra cosa. Luego, están las "posibilidades" económicas y si, realmente, el gasto "compensa"...

En plena Guerra de las Divisas, y el Peso Mexicano NO es ajeno a ella, pues le he perdido un poco la "pista", pero he mirado la cotización y he tomado la referencia del precio que me dieron en su momento y me sale alrededor de los 1.000 Euros comprada en México. Ya te digo que no tengo actualizado el precio de esta moneda, pero vamos no creo que se desvíe mucho del precio indicado.

conde84, entiendo que ese tipo de moneda ya forma parte de otra "liga" y, en modo alguno, podemos "compararla" con el Bullion. De hecho, si efectuamos la comparación con la mayoría de las monedas de este hilo, resulta hasta "barata" si tenemos en cuenta la Plata contenida.

Yo creo que se llega a este tipo de monedas después de muchos años y, efectivamente, que la Economía personal te "acompañe", por tanto que estés libre de deuda y tus necesidades cotidianas estén cubiertas al menos en unos pocos años... y aún así hay que "pensarlo" bien, pero ya te digo que -en mi caso- llegar, llegará...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (11 Jul 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Jasmine''*

5ª moneda de la serie princesas disney dedicada a jasmine,princesa del cuento Aladdin.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000












---------- Post added 11-jul-2015 at 15:59 ----------

*Onza de Tuvalu ''Alicia en el pais de las maravillas''*

Onza dedicada al 150 aniversario de la publicacion del cuento.

Reverso: reverso de la moneda representa Alicia en el país de las maravillas que sostiene una botella con la etiqueta 'BÉBAME' con el gato de Cheshire y el Conejo Blanco. 

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada:5000


----------



## conde84 (13 Jul 2015)

*10 euros España ''Tesoros museos españoles''*

Tercera serie de los tesoros de los museos españoles todas ellas con las siguientes caracteristicas:

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 27 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 7500 max


*8 reales plata - Rubens*

En el anverso se reproduce una imagen de la obra titulada «Susana y los viejos» realizada por Pedro Pablo Rubens, que se conserva en el Museo de la Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando, en Madrid.

En el reverso de la primera pieza se reproduce una imagen de la obra titulada «San Agustín entre Cristo y la Virgen» realizada por Pedro Pablo Rubens, que se conserva en el Museo de la Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando, en Madrid.







*8 reales plata - Madrazo*

En el anverso de la segunda pieza se reproduce una imagen de la obra titulada «Isabel II, reina de España», realizada por Federico de Madrazo y Kuntz, que se conserva en el Museo Nacional del Prado, en Madrid.

En el reverso de la segunda pieza se reproduce una imagen de la obra titulada «El Gran Capitán recorriendo el campo de la Batalla de Ceriñola», realizada por Federico de Madrazo y Kuntz, que se conserva en el Museo Nacional del Prado, en Madrid.







*8 reales plata - Tintoretto*

En el anverso de la tercera pieza se reproduce una imagen de la obra titulada «El rapto de Helena», realizada por Jacopo Robusti Tintoretto, que se conserva en el Museo Nacional del Prado, en Madrid.

En el reverso de la tercera pieza se reproduce una imagen de la obra titulada «Moisés salvado de las aguas», realizada por Jacopo Robusti Tintoretto, que se conserva en el Museo Nacional del Prado, en Madrid.


----------



## Muttley (13 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, conde84: Hombre, el precio "aceptable" es SIEMPRE el que uno esté dispuesto a pagar por aquello de desea, ya sea en monedas o en cualquier otra cosa. Luego, están las "posibilidades" económicas y si, realmente, el gasto "compensa"...
> 
> En plena Guerra de las Divisas, y el Peso Mexicano NO es ajeno a ella, pues le he perdido un poco la "pista", pero he mirado la cotización y he tomado la referencia del precio que me dieron en su momento y me sale alrededor de los 1.000 Euros comprada en México. Ya te digo que no tengo actualizado el precio de esta moneda, pero vamos no creo que se desvíe mucho del precio indicado.
> 
> ...



Yo compré una en México a finales de Septiembre. La compré por internet en mercadolibre.mx y me la mandaron a la atención de unos familiares que estaban de luna de miel en México. Precio total: unos 950 euros al cambio gastos de envío y gastos de cambio de monedas y transferencia internacional incluidos.
tengo que admitir que me la jugué muchísimo. Ya es difícil hacer este tipo de transacciones en páginas genéricas tipo todoanuncios.com como para encima sea en el extranjero y sin intercambio presencial. La vendedora me dio buena espina y tiré hacia adelante. Al final todo perfecto.
Eso sí. La moneda es un auténtico espectáculo!!!!!!:Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

Hola, Mutley: Bueno, ya ves que NO iba "desencaminado" en el precio... No es menos cierto que creo que NO hay IVA en las monedas de Plata en México, o al menos había sido así. SÍ, esa moneda es muy ESPECIAL y es, quizás, la más interesante en el formato de 1 Kg.

Bueno, una de las "razones" de ir por México, aparte de ver determinadas construcciones históricas, es comprar bastantes monedas que aquí tienen un precio muy elevado. Así, que el viaje me saldrá "casi" GRATIS: una cosa compensará la otra...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (13 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Mutley: Bueno, ya ves que NO iba "desencaminado" en el precio... No es menos cierto que creo que NO hay IVA en la Plata en México. SÍ, esa moneda es muy ESPECIAL y es, quizás, la más interesante en el formato de 1 Kg.
> 
> Bueno, una de las "razones" de ir por México, aparte de ver determinadas construcciones históricas, es comprar bastantes monedas que aquí tienen un precio muy elevado. Así, que el viaje me saldrá "casi" GRATIS: una cosa compensará la otra...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo me acercaría también a Mexico en Noviembre. Si pudieras exponer en un post cómo lo has hecho (donde comprar, directamente a la Casa de la moneda o a un banco o a un particular, precios, riesgos...no se todo lo que se te ocurra) te estaría agradecido.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

Hola, Mutley: Es fácil allí la compra y muy segura en los bancos que venden esas monedas. Se pueden comprar en los mismos o en la Casa de la Moneda de México y te dejo un enlace a la misma:

- Casa de Moneda de México - Casa de Moneda

Por cierto, allí también hay "mercadillos" bastante populares y donde se pueden encontrar las Libertades y otras monedas mexicanas muy baratas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

# Muttley: También tienes la opción de Banxico: Banco de México

Saludos.


----------



## Bullion10 (13 Jul 2015)

¿Y luego no hay problemas para pasar una moneda de un kilo de plata por la aduana, aeropuertos, etc...?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> ¿Y luego no hay problemas para pasar una moneda de un kilo de plata por la aduana, aeropuertos, etc...?



¿Por qué? NO, no hay ningún problema, al menos hoy en día, "mañana" no lo sé...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (15 Jul 2015)

*Onza rusa ''catedral de San Nicolas de Perm''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000
Valor: 3 rublos







---------- Post added 15-jul-2015 at 23:43 ----------

*Onza rusa ''155 aniversario de la banca rusa''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000
Valor: 3 rublos


----------



## conde84 (16 Jul 2015)

*1 onza del Congo ''Rinocerontes''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Acabado antique finish
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 16-jul-2015 at 23:17 ----------

*1 onza de Gabon ''Bufalo''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Acabado antique finish
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (18 Jul 2015)

*1 onza de Burkina Faso ''Mamut''*

Con efecto real en los ojos

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 18-jul-2015 at 01:11 ----------

*1 onza de Burkina Faso ''Cria de mamut''*

Con efecto real en los ojos

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (19 Jul 2015)

*Onza del Congo ''Cebras''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Acabado antique finish
Tirada: 2000


----------



## mabv1976 (19 Jul 2015)

Muy buenas chicos!

Me paso muy de vez en cuando por el foro (y más con el fin del trimestre de IVA y Sociedades..) pero afortunadamente he visto esta maravillosa colección..

Para mi estimado Fernando y todos los demás, mi ex es mexicana y por esos motivos estuve varias veces en el D.F. y Guadalajara (el paraíso de la plata, con un centro comercial dedicado a joyas, también monedas pero menos), contesto a las preguntas que tengais... y que sepa contestar claro

Unos apuntes:
-Yo compré en Banamex unas libertades normales, pero como aquí con las de Casa de la Moneda.
-En Banco Scottia Moca es donde venden las monedas y lingotes de oro y plata, pero id a las sucursales del centro de la capital, en el resto es difícil encontrar. Este es uno de nuestros queridos bancos que establecen el precio del metal...
-Hay tiendas de numismática en bastantes sitios, puedes encontrar buenos precios para algunas monedas americanas.
-En los mercadillos.. pues mucho cuidado, es México y hay mucha falsificación.. yo cuando compré un "columnario antiguo" en Estambul sabía que era falsa y regateando pagué como tales 5 € por lo chulas que eran...luego me confirmó el vendedor que era "plated".
-Para comprar yo recomiendo la casa de la moneda de México, esta es la lista de precios: www.cmm.gob.mx/precios/Precios.pdf, no son baratos pero tampoco caros, y te dan factura y garantía de que son buenas. La zona es muy segura, en el centro junto a la embajada de los EE.UU. Se puede pagar con tarjeta..eso si, cuidado con el límite de la tarjeta, si no lo ampliais antes de ir puede que sólo os dejen comprar hasta 600 € o 1.000 €
-Respecto al viaje de vuelta, yo no llevaba demasiado y no tuve problema, lo enseñé en seguridad pues pitaron en la mochila, y les enseñe la factura, siempre que no supere los 10.000 dólares US, no hay problema (en Europa 10.000 €), de otra forma hay que declararlo y no se ni cómo ni lo que se debe pagar..
- Lo último... preparaos para babear una vez esteis allí... el calendario de 1 kg fue tentador pero el sobrespot me echo para atrás.. me decidí por los calendarios pequeños, la colección precolombina, algún columnario y pequeñas obras de arte.. A TENER EN CUENTA, las monedas están exentas de impuestos, como Libertades, o Precolombinas, pues tienen valor facial en pesos, pero las Medallas no!! como los calendarios aztecas, por lo que creo que subía un 19% el precio...esa es la principal diferencia de porqué el Kg de Libertad es mucho más barato que el Kg de calendario azteca..

Un abrazo y estoy a vuestra disposición


----------



## conde84 (20 Jul 2015)

*1 onza de Rumania ''135 años del banco nacional''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Facial: 10 lei







---------- Post added 20-jul-2015 at 02:04 ----------

*Onza de Dinamarca ''75 años de la reina margarita''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Facial: 500 kroner


----------



## Muttley (20 Jul 2015)

mabv1976 dijo:


> - Lo último... preparaos para babear una vez esteis allí... el calendario de 1 kg fue tentador pero el sobrespot me echo para atrás.. me decidí por los calendarios pequeños, la colección precolombina, algún columnario y pequeñas obras de arte.. A TENER EN CUENTA, las monedas están exentas de impuestos, como Libertades, o Precolombinas, pues tienen valor facial en pesos, pero las Medallas no!! como los calendarios aztecas, por lo que creo que subía un 19% el precio...esa es la principal diferencia de porqué el Kg de Libertad es mucho más barato que el Kg de calendario azteca..
> 
> Un abrazo y estoy a vuestra disposición



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, muy útil.

Tengo un par de preguntas: ¿La casa de la moneda envía dentro de México? ¿Se puede reservar en Bancomex u en otro banco y que te tengan preparadas las monedas en otra sucursal que no sea de DF?

Un apunte también: El calendario azteca tiene valor facial de 100$, es de "curso legal". Las libertades NO tienen valor facial pero el gobierno considera su valor equivalente en pesos a su cotización diaria por lo que no he entendido muy bien el tema que comentas del IVA. Creo que la diferencia de precio es porque simplemente en el azteca estás comprando arte y una serie limitada además de plata.


----------



## mabv1976 (20 Jul 2015)

Pues ahora que lo dices.. tienes razón.. el caso es que me comentaron que suele coincidir que las medallas (con IVA de allí) son las que no tienen valor facial, no debe ser así en todos los casos.. debe ser como dices, las más bellas las denominan "medallas" para cargar el IVA... lo malo es que luego no te lo devuelven en el aeropuerto puesto que en las monedas ese IVA no es retornable..

Creo que la casa de la moneda si hace envíos, pero desconozco si a particulares o hay que pedirlo a través de centros colaboradores que tiene en su web.

En los bancos sólo podía reservar las Libertades de plata y teniendo cuenta allí.. al menos eso fue lo que me dijeron en Banamex, en Scottia Moca sin embargo las puedes comprar directamente, pero como digo en las sucursales del centro.. desde la web del banco también se puede pero en 2012 al menos sólo teniendo cuenta allí podías comprar desde la web..






Muttley dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, muy útil.
> 
> Tengo un par de preguntas: ¿La casa de la moneda envía dentro de México? ¿Se puede reservar en Bancomex u en otro banco y que te tengan preparadas las monedas en otra sucursal que no sea de DF?
> 
> Un apunte también: El calendario azteca tiene valor facial de 100$, es de "curso legal". Las libertades NO tienen valor facial pero el gobierno considera su valor equivalente en pesos a su cotización diaria por lo que no he entendido muy bien el tema que comentas del IVA. Creo que la diferencia de precio es porque simplemente en el azteca estás comprando arte y una serie limitada además de plata.


----------



## conde84 (21 Jul 2015)

*1 onza de Ghana ''25 aniversario del banco maritimo''*


Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1500


----------



## conde84 (21 Jul 2015)

*30 euros de España ''Segunda parte de Don quijote de la Mancha''*

Esta es la moneda para el 2015 que se podra adquirir en el banco de España a facial.
Se prevee que se pueda comprar a partir de octubre.

Se reproduce una imagen del suceso acaecido a Don Quijote y Sancho Panza a lomos del caballo Clavileño, según grabado de Joaquín Ballester.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 18 g
Diametro: 33 mm
Tirada: 1 millon


----------



## conde84 (22 Jul 2015)

*2 onzas chinas ''Monte JiuHua''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 40000


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2015)

Hola, conde84: Preciosa la moneda china y me imagino que el precio "estratosférico"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## necho (22 Jul 2015)

*México Calendario Azteca 2015 1 kg Proof*

Por si os interes; *México Calendario Azteca 2015 1 kg Proof* = 1399 EUR (envío incluido hasta 150 oz). Para enviar a mediados de agosto. Oferta sujeta a disponibilidad. Cualquier cosa por privado o por e-mail.

Un saludo,


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, conde84: Preciosa la moneda china y me imagino que el precio "estratosférico"... ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



https://www.pandaamerica.com/details.asp?item=11387&grp=1&categ=1

Saludos


----------



## conde84 (23 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, conde84: Preciosa la moneda china y me imagino que el precio "estratosférico"... ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



En la pagina donde la vi (no es una pagina de venta) pone que el precio aproximado es de 220 $,asi que si estratosferico es.

---------- Post added 23-jul-2015 at 01:22 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Meteorito campo del cielo''*

Campo del Cielo es la denominación de una extensa región del norte de la Argentina en la cual hace aproximadamente 4000 años1 impactó una lluvia de meteoritos metálicos resultantes de la explosión en la atmósfera de un asteroide de alrededor de 840 000 kg.2

«Campo del Cielo» es el nombre de la dispersión meteórica, mientras que cada espécimen importante que la conforma está individualizado con un nombre propio.

Uno de los fragmentos de dicha lluvia es conocido como el meteorito El Chaco y es el segundo más pesado del mundo, aun así su peso no puede determinarse con precisión, ya que fue registrado en dos ocasiones con una sustancial diferencia: 33.400 kg (1980) y 37.000 kg. (1990).

El año 1576 que aparece en la moneda fue el año en que se descubrio el primer meteorito de todos llamado Otumpa,este meteorito se aprovecho por diversas culturas para fabricar utensilios y armas de hierro,material del que se componia el meteorito y aun no se utilizaba en la zona. Debido a ello no quedan restos de el.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6
Acabado: antique finish con inserccion de meteorito.
Tirada: 576


----------



## virgilio (23 Jul 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *30 euros de España ''Segunda parte de Don quijote de la Mancha''*
> 
> Esta es la moneda para el 2015 que se podra adquirir en el banco de España a facial.
> Se prevee que se pueda comprar a partir de octubre.
> ...



Como se podria conseguir esta moneda ?

pidiendola con tiempo en el banco me la conseguirian ?


----------



## Hermericus (23 Jul 2015)

virgilio dijo:


> Como se podria conseguir esta moneda ?
> 
> pidiendola con tiempo en el banco me la conseguirian ?



Si puedes ir a una oficina del Banco de España, te la darán en el acto.

Tambien si eres cliente de cualquier banco y se la pides la consigues, bien en el acto si tienen stocks o bien te dirán un dia en que puedes recogerla.

Creo que también se pueden pedir en estancos, al menos hace un año o dos vi la noticia de que también se distribuirían en estancos.


----------



## conde84 (24 Jul 2015)

*Onza australiana ''Kangaroo 2015 high relief''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 32,6
Calidad: proof
Tirada:20000


----------



## conde84 (25 Jul 2015)

*Onza de Canada ''El universo''*

La moneda muestra el observatorio Mont-Megantic y un cielo estrellado.

Tanto el cielo azulado como las estrellas brillan en la oscuridad.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Tirada: 8500







---------- Post added 25-jul-2015 at 00:32 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Primeros submarinos durante la primera guerra mundial''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (26 Jul 2015)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Los diez mandamientos''*

Cuarta moneda de la serie historias biblicas,que representa a Moises con las tablas de la ley.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39mm
Acabado: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 1499


----------



## conde84 (27 Jul 2015)

*Onzas chinas ''150 años de las construcciones navales de Jiangnan''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1
Diametro: 40mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 40000


----------



## conde84 (27 Jul 2015)

*Onza de Gambia ''Elvis Presley, rey del rock 'n' roll''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 g
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (28 Jul 2015)

*Onza de Israel ''Avdat''*

La ciudad de Avdat (también conocida como Ovdat) es una de las Ciudades del desierto de Néguev, declaradas Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la Unesco en 2005. Se encuentra en el desierto del Negev y era uno de los puntos estratégicos de las rutas caravaneras de los nabateos entre los siglos II a. C. y II de nuestra era. En concreto se situaba dentro de la ruta que unía a Gaza con Petra.

En la moneda se representa su puerta sur.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,7 g
Tirada: 2800
Facial: 2 Nis







---------- Post added 28-jul-2015 at 01:27 ----------

*Onza de Israel ''energia solar''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,7 g
Tirada: 2800
Facial: 2 Nis


----------



## conde84 (29 Jul 2015)

*Onza Rusa ''Organizacion de cooperacion de Shanghai''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada:1500
Facial: 3 rublos







---------- Post added 29-jul-2015 at 00:49 ----------

*Onza rusa ''Reunion de los jefes de estado de los BRICS''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada:1500
Facial: 3 rublos


----------



## virgilio (29 Jul 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> Si puedes ir a una oficina del Banco de España, te la darán en el acto.
> 
> Tambien si eres cliente de cualquier banco y se la pides la consigues, bien en el acto si tienen stocks o bien te dirán un dia en que puedes recogerla.
> 
> Creo que también se pueden pedir en estancos, al menos hace un año o dos vi la noticia de que también se distribuirían en estancos.



Estare atento a ver si mi banco la consigue.


----------



## conde84 (30 Jul 2015)

*Onza Canada ''Buey almizclero''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,8 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 45000
Facial: 100 dolares (la moneda vale tambien 100 dolares canadienses,como su facial)







---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 01:17 ----------

*Onza Canada ''Tejo comun''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,3 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 8500


----------



## conde84 (31 Jul 2015)

*Onza turca ''125 años de la fragata Ertugrul''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 01:29 ----------

*Onza turca ''100 aniversario de la victoria de Canakkale''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 01:30 ----------

*Onza turca ''Faro de Mehmetcik''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (1 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Camerun ''Union Pacific 119''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada: 2500












---------- Post added 01-ago-2015 at 01:42 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''En memoria de Juan Pablo II''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (1 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Rumania ''130 años del nacimiento de Iuliu Hossu''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 250
Facial: 10 Lei







---------- Post added 01-ago-2015 at 21:58 ----------

*Onza de Rumania ''25 años de la creacion del servicio de inteligencia''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 250
Facial: 10 Lei


----------



## conde84 (3 Ago 2015)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Palacio de invierno de Viena''*

El Palacio de Invierno del príncipe Eugenio es un palacio del alto barroco en el distrito Innere Stadt de Viena, Austria. El palacio fue utilizado como residencia de invierno del príncipe Eugenio de Saboya, que pasó sus veranos en el Belvedere.

Contiene una inserccion de amatista en ambas caras de la moneda.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 666


----------



## conde84 (3 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Armenia ''Andranik Ozanyan''*

Andranik Toros Ozanyan (1865 - 1927) fue un militar armenio y luchador por la libertad. Reconocido como héroe nacional armenio.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6mm
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 500
Facial: 1000 dram







---------- Post added 03-ago-2015 at 22:48 ----------

*Onza de Armenia ''200 aniversario de la fundacion del instituto Lazarev''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6mm
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 500
Facial: 1000 dram







---------- Post added 03-ago-2015 at 22:54 ----------

*2 onzas de Armenia ''Centenario del genocidio armenio''*

El genocido armenio fue la deportación forzosa y exterminio de un número indeterminado de civiles armenios, calculado aproximadamente entre un millón y medio y dos millones de personas, por el gobierno de los Jóvenes Turcos en el Imperio otomano, desde 1915 hasta 1923.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 67,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (5 Ago 2015)

*Medio kilo de Canada ''Grulla blanca''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 500 g
Diametro: 85 mm
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 01:44 ----------

*2 onzas de Canada ''Montañas escarpadas de Canada''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,6 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Tirada: 25000
Facial: 200 dolares


----------



## conde84 (6 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Ghana ''Cuento del erizo y el caballo''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 39 mm
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 01:48 ----------

*Onza de Ghana ''Cuento del erizo y el buho''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 39 mm
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 01:49 ----------

*Onza de Ghana ''Cristo resucitado''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 39 mm
Tirada: 1000


----------



## alicate (6 Ago 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *2 onzas de Niue ''Palacio de invierno de Viena''*
> 
> El Palacio de Invierno del príncipe Eugenio es un palacio del alto barroco en el distrito Innere Stadt de Viena, Austria. El palacio fue utilizado como residencia de invierno del príncipe Eugenio de Saboya, que pasó sus veranos en el Belvedere.
> 
> ...




Jo, que preciosidad. Gracias por enseñar estas onzas que van saliendo.
Por cierto, se sabe el precio y a que se debe eda cifra de tirada? Creo que no es la única.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2015)

Hola, alicate: Acabo de mirarlo y en InverCoin está a 229€ sin IVA. Tengo unas pocas monedas de este tipo y son muy "guapas", pero está claro que tienen unos precios que desincentivan su adquisición. En cuanto a lo limitadas que son las tiradas, me imagino que se debe precisamente al precio que tienen.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (7 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''Silueta del Kiwi''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 01:14 ----------

*Onza de Ghana ''70 años de la victoria''*

Metal: palat 925
Peso: 33,6
Diametro: 39 mm
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (8 Ago 2015)

*Onza china ''50 aniversario de la region autonoma del Tibet''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 15000







---------- Post added 08-ago-2015 at 02:07 ----------

*Onza de nueva zelanda ''Espiritu de Anzac''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## arcafelio (8 Ago 2015)

Gracias conde, no sabes como disfrutamos contemplando estas maravillas que nos traes.


Un saludo


----------



## conde84 (9 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Ciervo rojo''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Acabado: Antique finish/high relief
Tirada: 999







---------- Post added 09-ago-2015 at 23:50 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Heroes de Niue''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Acabado: Antique finish
Tirada: 1915


----------



## conde84 (11 Ago 2015)

*10 onzas de Canada ''Albert Einstein''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 311,5 g
Diametro: 76,2 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1500







---------- Post added 11-ago-2015 at 02:19 ----------

*Onza de canada ''El grizzly,la captura''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,4 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 6500


----------



## conde84 (11 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Australia ''El buque Batavia''*

El batavia fue un barco de las Compañías de las Indias Orientales que naufragó en la costa de Australia en 1629;
El naufragio del Batavia | AquÃ* fue Troya

Meta: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 11-ago-2015 at 17:09 ----------

*Onza australiana ''Perla blanca australiana''*

Con una perla blanca incrustada

Meta: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 36,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Ago 2015)

Buenas

Cuarta onza Canadiense dedicada a las aves, en este caso al gran Buho de cuernos.

Tirada y características idénticas a las previas.


----------



## conde84 (17 Ago 2015)

*Nuevas emisiones de onzas australianas 2016 (perth mint)*

*Kookaburra*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Tirada: 500000

Disponible tambien en pesos de 10 onzas y 1 kilo.

La fecha prevista de salida es el 2 de noviembre












*Koala*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm

Se producira solo en pesos de 1 onza y 1 kilo

Fecha de salida prevista para el 4 de enero del 2016












---------- Post added 17-ago-2015 at 15:34 ----------

*Canguro*

El 2016 la moneda 1 oz de plata Canguro retrata el diseño canguro rojo clásico por el Dr. Stuart Devlin orfebre y joyero para Su Majestad la Reina Isabel II.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Tirada: ilimitada

Como medida de seguridad se ha grabado con micro-láser la letra 'A' que está dentro de la primera A de AUSTRALIA, sólo es detectable con una lupa.

Primera vez que se saca el canguro australiano como moneda bullion.

Fecha prevista de salida 21 de septiembre












---------- Post added 17-ago-2015 at 15:38 ----------

*Año lunar del mono*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 45,6 mm
Tirada:300000

La moneda representa un mono adulto y un bebé mono sentado en un árbol de melocotón. El bebé está sosteniendo un durazno, que es un símbolo de la longevidad y la inmortalidad. 

Disponible en 1/2 oz , 2 oz , 5 oz , 10 oz y 1kg.

Fecha prevista de salida 5 de octubre


----------



## conde84 (18 Ago 2015)

*2 onzas de Cook island ''Gran estrella de Africa''*

El Cullinan, conocido como Estrella del Sur, es el mayor diamante hallado en toda la historia del que se tenga conocimiento. Procedía de una mina sudafricana y pesaba en bruto más de 3000 quilates (600 gramos).1 2 Fue hallado por Frederick Wells, gerente de la superficie de la Premier Diamond Mining Company en el pueblo Cullinan, 40 km al este de Pretoria (provincia de Gauteng, Sudáfrica) el 25 de enero de 1905. La piedra fue nombrada en honor de sir Thomas Cullinan, el propietario de la mina de diamantes.

El diamante en bruto fue entregado como obsequio en su cumpleaños al Rey Eduardo VII, quien ordenó tallarlo en 1906. Se obtuvieron un total de 150 piedras talladas, que fueron ordenadas y bautizadas según su peso como Cullinan I, Cullinan II, Cullinan III, etc. El Cullinan I, que se encuentra engastado en el Cetro de la Cruz, fue el mayor diamante tallado del mundo hasta 1985,

La gran estrella de Africa o Cullinan I es el segundo mayor diamante tallado del mundo,este supera los 530 quilates (106 gramos). 

Este se encuentra engarzado en el cetro de la cruz,una de las joyas de la corona britanica.






La moneda muestra una replica en cristal del diamante.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 999


----------



## conde84 (19 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Cook Islands ''Pavo Real''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: coloreada y alto relieve,la moneda es algo concava para dar mayor sensacion de realismo.
Tirada: 999


----------



## conde84 (20 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Memorial veteranos del vietnam''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 20-ago-2015 at 00:22 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Washington monument''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## Grecorio (20 Ago 2015)

Alguien sabe porqué no se va a emitir la moneda de 10 Oz de koala? 
Sé que son bastante feas (tengo la de 2014 y la de 2015) pero esta interrupción me hace plantearme vender las dos ya que parece que no va a continuar la colección y me enganche en ella demasiado tarde.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Ago 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Con estas monedas con incrustaciones de nácar, o de pelo de jabalí, o de uña de trol y etc. siempre me pregunto si estaremos ante la evolución del coleccionismo metalero, o ante su involución.
> 
> ienso:



Ni lo dudes, involución, estos productos son un saca cuartos, demasiada variedad como para que se pueda formar una colección con un mínimo de sentido, precios en muchas ocasiones prohibitivos y de dudoso retorno. Ni los 100% metaleros le prestan atención y los coleccionistas de moneda pasan de largo.

No quiere decir que en su mayoría sean monedas feas, pero están hechas para lo que están.

Recuerdo a un tal ******** promocionando este tipo de moneda por los foros hace ya muchos, muchos años, qué habrá sido de ese hombre...

De todas formas agradecer a conde el tiempo que emplea en mantenernos informados, es de reconocer que algunas monedas, como la del pavo son obras de arte.


----------



## conde84 (20 Ago 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus aportes, conde84, te sigo con interés.
> 
> Qué pobre me siento, cuánta plata que no podré coleccionar!
> 
> ...



Ni evolucion ni evolucion, a mi parecer simplemente sacacuartos como ya ha comentado el compañero arbeyna anteriormente.

Indudablemente estas monedas tienen su publico porque en ebay se venden y a precios de infarto,quizas los que las compren son gente muy pudiente que le gustan y le da igual si se revaloriza o no.

Hay que pensar que estas monedas son de tiradas muy cortas ,de menos de 1000 unidades por lo general,por lo que hablamos de 1000 monedas VS 6000000000 millones de habitantes de la tierra,por lo que a unos cuantos ricos caprichosos que haya y a 4 coleccionistas que les entre por el ojo la moneda y la quieran, estas monedas las acaban vendiendo facilmente creo yo.

Yo a un coleccionista ''normal'' la verdad no le veo comprando estas monedas,quitando alguna puntual que le guste mucho y la quiera tener,cosa que quizas todos picamos alguna vez en ello, pero nada mas.

Indudablemente el 95% de estas monedas con los años van a valer la mitad o menos y con muchos años mas quizas solo valgan su peso en plata.

Me estoy fijando que se sacan mas de 1000 onzas de plata al año,y hablo solo de onzas sin contar los otros miles de monedas de coleccion que se sacan en distintos pesos que no pongo porque tendria que poner 20 monedas al dia.
Por lo tanto es totalmente imposible que se revaloricen ni el 5% de ellas,por lo que la mayoria caen en el olvido y en unos años sus precios caen en picado.

Si pensamos en futuras revalorizaciones hemos de ser muy selectivos y conocer bien el mercado de estas monedas,que incluso con ello nadie nos asegura nada,quizas simplemente solo perderemos ''menos''.


----------



## asqueado (20 Ago 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Cook Islands ''Pavo Real''*
> 
> Metal: plata 999
> Peso: 31,1 g
> ...



Hola conde84, enhorabuena por el hilo y tus aportes que nos muestras continuamente, es de agradecer. Soy comprador de plata pura y dura y no me gusta comprar monedas con colores, este año no he tenido mas remedio que hacer una excepcion con el Kiwi de Nueva Zelanda para continuar con la coleccion. Esta moneda que te cito con tirada corta y precio de salida alto, me ha recordado una compra que realice en el año 2009 de una moneda de 5$ de la Republica de Palau, que compre para regado de mi esposa como colgante, ya que la misma cambia de color tras su exposicion a la luz solar.




















Antiguamente los precios de estas monedas cuando salian al mercado eran muy cercanos al precio de su contenido en plata mas un premiun aceptable, ahora todas las cecas que sacan colecciones cortas como esta, estafan al coleccionista. Los elevados precios lo ponen la ley de la oferta y demanda, y van subiendo conforme van pasando el tiempo en moneda normal, bullion, premium o antiguas, esta en concreto que le compre a mi esposa, la veo poco a la venta y la que veo he visto que se ha revalorizado mas de un 50%.



.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Ago 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Si pensamos en futuras revalorizaciones hemos de ser muy selectivos y conocer bien el mercado de estas monedas,que incluso con ello nadie nos asegura nada,quizas simplemente solo perderemos ''menos''.



Eso es cierto, pero hay algunas que son una maravilla....

























<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/WH0rZPf3Ihk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

--------

Por cierto, en mi anterior mensaje escribí el nick de un usuario de otro foro, y ha sido cambiado por unos asteriscos. Alguna razón?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Lo que refieres sobre el nick de usuario, suele producirse en algunos y no lo "arreglan"... ¿Motivos? Vete a saber. Por ejemplo, te pongo el nick de ******* y cuando quiero que "aparezca" me las "maravillo" así: B-R-A-X-T-O-N...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: .



Gracias Fernando! Supuse que alguna habría liado como la lió en el foro de monedas, pero me pare muy heavy el eliminar hasta el nombre. Bueno, pues si alguien tiene alguna noticia de f-e-m-s-t-o-r-e y la quiere compartir tengo curiosidad por saber qué fue de ese muchacho.

Y perdón por el off-topic


----------



## conde84 (21 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Corea del sur ''70 años de la liberacion''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: ignorada
Calidad: proof







---------- Post added 21-ago-2015 at 02:56 ----------

*Onza de Tokelau ''Año del mono'' (version mono en el espejo)*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
*Diametro 65 mm*
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 21-ago-2015 at 03:02 ----------

*Onza de Tokelau ''Año del mono''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tiradas: 1000(antique finish,coloreada o gilded)
2500 (proof)
50000 (proof inverso) 

*Antique finish*






*Proof*






*Coloreada*






*Gilded*






*Proof inverso*


----------



## oinoko (21 Ago 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Proof inverso*



Supongo que "proof inverso" es la que se conoce normalmente como Reverso Proof", ( y anverso BU).

Tengo algunas Tokelau reverse proof del 2014 y 2015 (Via Necho) y estan muy, muy chulas.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (21 Ago 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Supongo que "proof inverso" es la que se conoce normalmente como Reverso Proof", ( y anverso BU).
> 
> Tengo algunas Tokelau reverse proof del 2014 y 2015 (Via Necho) y estan muy, muy chulas.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo creo que se refiere a que el mono es el que esta en espejo y el resto en mate,cuando las proof normales el mono es el que esta en mate y el resto de la moneda en espejo.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2015 at 16:18 ----------

*Onza rusa ''XVI campeonatos del mundo FINA en Kazan''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 21-ago-2015 at 16:21 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Castor''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,3 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 8500


----------



## conde84 (22 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Mongolia ''Amonitas''*

Moneda de el productor de la moneda con sede en Liechtenstein Coin Invest Trust, producida para el Banco Nacional de Mongolia. 

La moneda representa el fosil de una amonita, un molusco depredador que recorrió los mares de la Tierra hace unos 400 millones de años, y murió alrededor de 65 millones de años.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 999


----------



## conde84 (22 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Canada ''Navios perdidos en aguas canadienses HMS Erebus & HMS Terror''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,3 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 7000







---------- Post added 22-ago-2015 at 17:24 ----------

*Onza de Singapur ''50 años de independencia''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,7 mm
Tirada: 15000


----------



## amador (22 Ago 2015)

#conde84

¿Donde se pueden comprar las monedas que pones?

Estaría ya genial que pusieras un link con un sitio de compra y el precio.

La de la "amonita" es impresionante. Me imagino que valdrá un riñón.

Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones y fotos.




conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Mongolia ''Amonitas''*
> 
> Moneda de el productor de la moneda con sede en Liechtenstein Coin Invest Trust, producida para el Banco Nacional de Mongolia.
> 
> ...


----------



## conde84 (23 Ago 2015)

amador dijo:


> #conde84
> 
> ¿Donde se pueden comprar las monedas que pones?
> 
> ...



La de la amonita no la he visto en ningun lado,ni en ebay,asi que no te puedo dar precio de ella,quizas no haya salido a la venta aun y tarde algo en salir.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2015 at 20:31 ----------

*3 onzas de Tokelau ''Odin''*

Primera moneda de la serie ''Leyendas de Asgard''.

Esta moneda esta en ultra alto relieve y puede llegar a los 4 mm de profundidad en algunos puntos.

Empaquetado en una caja de madera de alta calidad, con Certificado de Autenticidad, y el número de serie es también grabado con láser en el borde de la moneda.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 mm
Diametro: 50 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 1500


----------



## takipa (24 Ago 2015)

amador dijo:


> #conde84
> 
> ¿Donde se pueden comprar las monedas que pones?
> 
> ...



Hola. Buenas tardes

El precio empieza en unos 150€, dependiendo de la tienda, y la salida es en Octubre.

Este es un video de la moneda
https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=23&v=NJvfF11VXCI

En estas tiendas está anunciada me imagino que en preventa
Intercoins Berlin a 169€
Pela Coins a 150€
Invercoin a 140€, aquí sin impuestos

Espero que os sirva

Saludos a todo


----------



## conde84 (24 Ago 2015)

*Onza de islas virgenes britanicas ''Monte Rushmore''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 30 mm
Acabado: ultra alto relieve
Tirada: 1999







---------- Post added 24-ago-2015 at 23:37 ----------

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''Ballet bielorruso''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diameto: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5500







---------- Post added 24-ago-2015 at 23:40 ----------

*Onza de Camerun ''año de la cabra''*

Esta onza copia claramente a la del craneo de cabra de Ghana.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 888


----------



## conde84 (25 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Cook Island ''Meteorito NWA 4037''*

La moneda representa el crater del meteorito NWA 4037 que fue hallado en el 2005 en Marruecos.
En el centro de la moneda se encuentra un trozo de dicho meteorito.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Acabado: Antique finish
Tirada: 2500


----------



## conde84 (26 Ago 2015)

*5 onzas Rusas ''750 aniversario del nacimiento de Dante''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: rpoof
Tirada: 850


----------



## conde84 (27 Ago 2015)

*2 onzas britanicas ''Buckingham Palace''*

Nueva moneda de facial de 100 libras que se puede adquirir por su facial.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,8 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Acabado: UNC
Tirada: 50000


----------



## conde84 (27 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Canada ''Maple leaf reflections''*

Metal: plata 999 
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 8500

Tambien disponible en oro.







---------- Post added 27-ago-2015 at 13:53 ----------

*1 kilo de Canada ''Maple leaf holograma''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 102 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500

Tambien disponible en oro


----------



## conde84 (28 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Cook Islands ''Desierto de Judea''*

Primera moneda de la nueva serie de grandes desiertos del mundo.

La moneda tiene una capsula con arena del desierto de Judea que se encuentra entre Israel y Cisjordania, al este de Jerusalén y desciende hasta el Mar Muerto.
En ella se encuentra grabado una cabra autoctona de la zona y de fondo el horizonte de jerusalen con sus templos.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 999


----------



## conde84 (28 Ago 2015)

*Moneda de Cook Islands ''Vincent van Gogh''*

En conmemoracion del 125 año de su nacimiento Numiscollects ,dedica esta moneda a Van Gogh.

En ella hay una inserccion de porcelana de Delft con un girasol pintado a mano,por lo que no hay dos monedas iguales.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 50 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 28-ago-2015 at 23:45 ----------

*Onza de Cook Islands ''Narval''*

El narval (Monodon monoceros) es una especie de cetáceo odontoceto de la familia Monodontidae que habita los mares del Ártico y el norte del Océano Atlántico. Es el único integrante del género Monodon y una de las dos especies de la familia junto a la beluga.

Los machos de esta especie se caracterizan por presentar un colmillo muy largo y retorcido de manera helicoidal que puede llegar a medir dos metros y pesar hasta diez kilogramos. Se cree que este diente especializado puede ser un receptor sensorial o un carácter sexual secundario.

Esta especie está adaptada a vivir en el Ártico y se alimenta de animales del fondo marino. Carece de aleta dorsal y tiene un tamaño mediano entre los cetáceos, con una longitud promedio en los adultos que oscila ente 4 y 4,5 metros y un peso de entre 1000 y 1600 kg. Posee una dieta que se restringe únicamente a algunos peces y crustáceos, de los cuales se alimenta primordialmente durante los meses de invierno, época en la cual consume un gran volumen de presas que captura en el fondo marino. Para ello debe realizar inmersiones que con mucha frecuencia superan los 800 m bajo la superficie, las cuales pueden durar hasta 30 minutos. Después del cachalote, zifio y elefante marino es el mamífero marino que se sumerge a mayor profundidad.



El acabado de la moneda es antique finish,pero el cuerno del narval es proof.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada: 999


----------



## conde84 (29 Ago 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Año del mono''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000












---------- Post added 29-ago-2015 at 20:53 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Darth Vader''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000

Tambien disponible en oro


----------



## conde84 (30 Ago 2015)

*2 onzas de Laos ''Año del mono''*

Con incrustacion de jade verde birmano en forma de anillo.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2888












---------- Post added 30-ago-2015 at 19:41 ----------

*5 onzas de Niue ''año del mono''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2015)

¡Guapa! la moneda de Laos "Año del mono"...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (31 Ago 2015)

*2 onzas de Cook Islands ''ODIN''*

Primera moneda de la serie de dioses nordicos de un total de 9 monedas que tendra la coleccion.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 mm
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 1000

















---------- Post added 31-ago-2015 at 02:00 ----------

*2 onzas de Cook Islands ''THOR''*

Segunda moneda de la serie ''Dioses nordicos''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 mm
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (31 Ago 2015)

*10 onzas de Burkina Faso ''Cria de Smilodon''*

Con efecto real en los ojos creado con resina.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 311 g
Diametro: 70,1 mm
Acabado: antique finish
Tirada: 150


----------



## Tiogelito (31 Ago 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *10 onzas de Burkina Faso ''Cria de Smilodon''*
> 
> Con efecto real en los ojos creado con resina.
> 
> ...



No sé si habrá re-ediciones, pero la del año 2013 se vendía a 750 dólares en eBay...
Hay que reconocer que es preciosa (los acabados antique le dan un plus a casi todas las monedas de plata). 

Gracias Conde!


----------



## ProfePaco (31 Ago 2015)

Me gusta la moneda esa con arena del desierto, pero no la encuentro en ningún sitio.

¿alguna ayuda?


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Me gusta la moneda esa con arena del desierto, pero no la encuentro en ningún sitio.
> 
> ¿alguna ayuda?



Judaean Desert - HolyLand Sand 1oz Silver Proof Coin - $10 2015 Cook Islands

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (31 Ago 2015)

Tiogelito dijo:


> No sé si habrá re-ediciones, pero la del año 2013 se vendía a 750 dólares en eBay...
> Hay que reconocer que es preciosa (los acabados antique le dan un plus a casi todas las monedas de plata).
> 
> Gracias Conde!



Perdon,se me ha colado esta moneda y efectivamente no es de este año,en uno de los sitios donde veo las novedades la ponian como si fuese de agosto de este año y veo que no es asi,que es del 2013.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2015 at 20:04 ----------

*Onza rusa ''Monasterio de la asuncion''*

Cerca de la ciudad de Dalmatovo, en la región de Kurgan, en los Urales rusos, se encuentra situado el Dalmata Monasterio de la Santísima Asunción fundado a mediados del siglo XVII.

Metal: plata 925
Peso:33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 31-ago-2015 at 20:07 ----------

*5 onzas rusas ''Obras de Miguel Angel''*

El reverso reproduce en un primer plano y en relieve la gran obra escultórica maestra de Miguel Ángel “La Piedad” con un fondo de la fachada de la Basílica de San Pedro, Roma. Detrás, dos imágenes a color de las pinturas de la Capilla Sixtina, en el Vaticano, y un fragmento del retrato del propio Miguel Ángel realizado por Marcelo Venusti en 1535. 

Metal: plata 925
Peso:169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (1 Sep 2015)

*Onza de Croacia ''200 aniversario del nacimiento de Josip Juraj Strossmayer''*

Josip Juraj Strossmayer ( Osijek, 1815 - Đakovo, 1905) fue un obispo de la Iglesia católica, además de benefactor y político de Croacia. Obispo de Đakovo desde 1849, fue uno de los promotores de la idea nacional yugoslava. Es considerado el fundador de la Universidad de Zagreb y la Academia Yugoslava de las Artes y de las Ciencias.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof








---------- Post added 01-sep-2015 at 01:35 ----------

*Onza de Hungria ''Castillo Koszeg''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,4 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 01-sep-2015 at 01:37 ----------

*Onza de Kazajstan ''Los Retratos de los billetes - Abai -''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## Visrul (1 Sep 2015)

Esta si que es chula 

Niue 2 $ - 1 Oz Silber Darth Vader Star Wars 2015 Proof

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31.1 g (1 oz)
Diámetro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10.000

Precio en torno a 76 €

<a href="http://s89.photobucket.com/user/visrul/media/Niue-Islands-2-1-Oz-Silber-Darth-Vader-Star-Wars-2015-Proof_zpsdvn7brmm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k228/visrul/Niue-Islands-2-1-Oz-Silber-Darth-Vader-Star-Wars-2015-Proof_zpsdvn7brmm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Niue-Islands-2-1-Oz-Silber-Darth-Vader-Star-Wars-2015-Proof_zpsdvn7brmm.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Asdasd (2 Sep 2015)

Y una cuidada presentación :baba:


----------



## conde84 (2 Sep 2015)

*Onza de Tristan da Cunha''Libertad y britannia''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 4999







---------- Post added 02-sep-2015 at 19:27 ----------

*2 onzas de Tuvalu ''Afrodita''*

Tercera y ultima moneda de la serie diosas del olimpo.

Afrodita era adorada como la diosa del amor, placer y belleza.

Según la leyenda griega, Afrodita nació de la mar después de Cronos castró a Urano y tiró sus genitales en el océano. El agua empezó a burbujear y de repente, una hermosa doncella se levantó de la espuma del mar. La mujer, Afrodita, flotó hasta las costas de Chipre en una concha de vieira gigante.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 40,5 mm
Acabado: antique finish/high relief
Tirada: 2000


----------



## asqueado (2 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Tristan da Cunha''Libertad y britannia''*
> 
> Metal: plata 999
> Peso: 31,1 g
> ...





Bonita moneda, me gusta. como esta de precio


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Sep 2015)

Country : United Kingdom
Years : 2015
Maximum Coin Mintage : 320
Alloy : .999 Fine Silver
Denomination : £500
Weight : 1005 grams
Diameter : 100.00 mm
Quality : Proof

500 libras de facial, 1 kilo y 320 unidades de tirada... esta suena a pelotazo.








Country : United Kingdom
Years : 2015
Maximum Coin Mintage : 150,000
Alloy : .999 Fine Silver
Denomination : £20
Weight : 15.71 grams
Diameter : 27.99 mm
Quality : Brilliant Uncirculated

Qué pena que no hagan un bullion de este diseño, una lástima.


----------



## conde84 (3 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonita moneda, me gusta. como esta de precio



Esta a 199$, una barbaridad, lo que no se es donde se vende de momento.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2015 at 01:51 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''El caballo palido''*

Quinta moneda de la serie historias de la biblia.

El grabado de la moneda esta sacado de una ilustracion de Paul Gustave Doré Christophe Louis era un artista francés, ilustrador, grabador y escultor que trabajó principalmente con grabado en madera.

Apocalipsis, el último libro de la Biblia, señala el final del día. En Apocalipsis 6: 7-8, Juan habla de los terribles acontecimientos que traerán un terrible final ante el mundo como lo conocemos. Él habla de "un caballo cuyo color era verde pálido. El que lo montaba tenía por nombre Muerte, y su compañero era la tumba ".

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Acabado: antique finish/high relief
Tirada: 1499


----------



## rojiblanco (3 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonita moneda, me gusta. como esta de precio



81 dólares, subasta terminada.

2015 Tristan Da Cunha Liberty and Britannia 1oz Silver Crown | eBay


----------



## conde84 (3 Sep 2015)

*1 kilo de Islas Cook ''Dioses del Olimpo''*

La Dodekatheon fueron las principales deidades del panteón griego, con domicilio en la cima de un mítico monte Olimpo. El culto griego de los dioses olímpicos se puede remontar al siglo 6 aC Atenas. Mientras que el número se fijó en doce dioses, hubo una variación considerable en cuanto a que se incluyeron deidades. Hades no se suele incluir entre los olímpicos, porque su reino era el inframundo.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Acabado: antique finish/high relief
Tirada: 199


----------



## conde84 (4 Sep 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Angkor''*

Tercera moneda de ls serie ''ciudades olvidadas'' de Niue.

Esta moneda calidad proof captura el aire de misterio de la ciudad olvidada de Angkor, en camboya que una vez se presentó como la capital de la antigua civilización del Imperio Jemer. 
Grabado en la moneda esta la latitud y longitud.

Metal: plata 999
Peso:31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000

















---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 01:18 ----------

*Onza de Ucrania ''475 años del primer escrito de Ternopil''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso:33,7 mm
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 01:21 ----------

*Onza de Palau ''Trebol de la suerte''*

Contiene en su interior un trebol real de 4 hojas.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2016


----------



## conde84 (4 Sep 2015)

*Onza de Bhutan ''Buddha Shakyamuni''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,7 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 20:15 ----------

*5 onzas de Bhutan ''Buddha Shakyamuni''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 20:25 ----------

*Onza de Niger ''Leon''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso:31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Acabado: proof-like
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (5 Sep 2015)

*Onza de Rumania ''150 años de la colocacion de la primera piedra del castillo de Peles''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 400







---------- Post added 05-sep-2015 at 02:58 ----------

*Onza de Rumania ''100 años de los cuerpos de aviacion rumanos''*


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 250


----------



## conde84 (6 Sep 2015)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Odin''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 45 mm
Calidad: antique finish/ultra high relief
Tirada: 750







---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 21:33 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''El grizzly''*


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 6500







---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 21:35 ----------

*1/2 kilo de Canada ''El zorro gris''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 500 g
Diametro: 85 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (7 Sep 2015)

*5 onzas Cook Islands ''100 años del ferrocarril transiberiano''*

El nucleo de la moneda esta realizado nacar verde.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Calidad: proof
Diametro: 65 mm
Tirada: 750












---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 20:04 ----------

*5 onzas islas Cook ''Año del mono''*


El nucleo de la moneda esta realizado con nacar.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Calidad: proof
Diametro: 65 mm
Tirada: 888












---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 20:06 ----------

*5 onzas de Inglaterra ''1ª Guerra Mundial''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 156,3 g
Calidad: proof
Diametro: 65 mm
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (8 Sep 2015)

*10 onzas de Canada ''Centenario del poema "In Flanders Fields"*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 311,5 g
Diametro: 76,2 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 20:10 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Tom Thomson - Spring ice''
*
Refleja la obra ''Spring Ice'' del pintor canadiense Tom Thompson

Parcialmente chapada en oro.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Tirada: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 8500







---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 20:12 ----------

*Onza de Canada 'Balsam Poplar del bosque boreal''*


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Tirada: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 8500


----------



## asqueado (8 Sep 2015)

*Niue Islands 1 $ - 1 Oz Silber Hercules - El León de Nemea 2015 Proof*

Motiv: 12 Labors of Hercules - Herkules und der Nemeische Löwe
Herkunftland: Niue
Nennwert: 1 NZD
Prägeanstalt: NZ Mint
Prägequalität: Proof
Ausgabejahr: 2015
Gewicht: 31,1 g
Feingehalt: Ag 999
Durchmesser: 38,61 mm
Auflage: 2.500







*
saldra a la venta el proximo 25-09-2015 a un precio de 43,90 en ebay*



.


----------



## conde84 (9 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> *Niue Islands 1 $ - 1 Oz Silber Hercules - El León de Nemea 2015 Proof*
> 
> Motiv: 12 Labors of Hercules - Herkules und der Nemeische Löwe
> Herkunftland: Niue
> ...



¿que potencial le ves a esta moneda moneda como revalorizacion futura?

Se que esto nunca se sabe, y puede pasar cualquier cosa,solo queria saber vuestra opinion sobre el tema,porque estoy pensando en comprarla,pero no se la verdad, tanto sobreprecio me jode ya un poco la verdad,aunque el tema que trata me gusta.

Supongo que sera una serie de monedas con los 12 trabajos de hercules,por lo que sera una coleccion cerrada y apetecible para los coleccionistas,pero claro esta casi a x3 de spot que ya es .

Como curiosidad una empresa estadounidense,provident metals se llama tiene tambien una serie de rondas sobre los 12 trabajos de hercules,aqui una muestra de alguna ronda,que por cierto salen a spot casi.























































Y este es el reverso comun:


----------



## asqueado (9 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿que potencial le ves a esta moneda moneda como revalorizacion futura?
> 
> Se que esto nunca se sabe, y puede pasar cualquier cosa,solo queria saber vuestra opinion sobre el tema,porque estoy pensando en comprarla,pero no se la verdad, tanto sobreprecio me jode ya un poco la verdad,aunque el tema que trata me gusta.
> 
> ...



Mi opinion es que se estan pasando ya un poco, lo he comentado en algunas ocasiones, yo no la voy a comprar, todo lo que ronde esos precios, para mi se acabo, compras la primera y segunda y a la tercera te meten la subida aun mas fuerte, no tiene sentido a que como esta la plata, ponga esos precios con la escusa de la tirada de la moneda, pues que hagan mas y las pongan mas baratas, conmigo que :no: cuenten Con relacion a las medallas que comentas y salen casi a spot, si te gustan comprarlas, parecen bonitas.


----------



## timi (9 Sep 2015)

este hilo es increíble , normalmente cuando entro me sorprendéis , pero es que con las del ferrocarril transiberiano y la otra de 5 onzas , año del mono es para :baba::baba: sobretodo la primera
por curiosidad , que precio tienen?

Malditos ,,, vais a terminar enganchándome ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2015)

Hola, conde84: Sobre lo que preguntas, NO, no lo veo. Quizás, la primera pueda tener una revalorización futura, pero es que ni el diseño, ni el acabado justifican el precio. La verdad, es que están saliendo muchas, demasiadas monedas con unos precios injustificados y más como anda el de la Plata. En mi opinión: hay que ser muy "selectivo" y el margen de error es demasiado amplio. Para eso, prefiero elegir entre Premium más reconocido o buscar más potencial como, por ejemplo, en los Rublos rusos.

Otra cosa es que haya una moneda que nos guste y la compremos por ese motivo y dejando de lado otras consideraciones. Yo es lo que estoy haciendo en monedas puntuales, pero por "capricho" y ya me estoy empezando a mirar también el precio que pago, ya que puestos a pagar casi mejor en moneda histórica y que me va más.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (9 Sep 2015)

timi dijo:


> este hilo es increíble , normalmente cuando entro me sorprendéis , pero es que con las del ferrocarril transiberiano y la otra de 5 onzas , año del mono es para :baba::baba: sobretodo la primera
> por curiosidad , que precio tienen?
> 
> Malditos ,,, vais a terminar enganchándome ,,,,



Pues la del trans siberiano sobre los 360 euros y la del mono sobre los 340, casi na'.

Cook Islands - Power Coin

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 20:16 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Cerbero''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000












---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 20:24 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Egipto''*

Segunda moneda de la serie ''Imperial art'' de Niue, esta vez dedicada al antiguo Egipto siendo la primera moneda de mesopotamia.

La moneda representa monumentos como la piramide de Keops,la efigie y diversos templos egipcios.Tiene dos incrustaciones de citrino un tipo de cuarzo amarillo.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (11 Sep 2015)

*2 onzas de Palau ''La ciudad prohibida''*


Septima moneda de la serie ''Mineral Art''

El reverso muestra una vista del interior de la Ciudad Prohibida, mientras que el anverso aparece una mezcla de exteriores de los edificios de la ecléctica mezcla que compone este complejo chino. La forma de la ventana de color ámbar y la colocación parece ser un guiño a la forma de monedas chinas antiguas que incorporan un agujero cuadrado en el centro de una moneda redonda; 

La Ciudad Prohibida fue el palacio imperial chino de la dinastía Ming hasta el final de la dinastía Qing-los años 1420 a 1912. Se encuentra en el centro de Beijing, China, y ahora alberga el Museo del Palacio. Sirvió como el hogar de los emperadores y sus familias, así como el centro ceremonial y político del gobierno chino por casi 500 años.

Construido en 1406/20, el complejo consta de 980 edificios y cubre 72 hectáreas (180 acres). El complejo del palacio es un ejemplo de la arquitectura palaciega tradicional china, y ha influido en la evolución cultural y arquitectónico en el este de Asia y otros lugares. La Ciudad Prohibida fue declarado Patrimonio de la Humanidad en 1987, y está catalogada por la UNESCO como la mayor colección de estructuras de madera antiguas conservadas del mundo.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Acabado: Antique finish
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 01:58 ----------

*Onza asutraliana ''Isabel II el reinado mas longevo''*

El 9 de septiembre, la reina Isabel II se convertirá en el monarca con un reinado mas largo en la historia británica, regenta el trono desde hace 63 años, siete meses y dos días.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (11 Sep 2015)

*Onza de australia ''Murcielago fantasma''*

Ultima moneda de la serie ''Opal'' de australia.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 36,6 g
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 8000












---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 19:08 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Tiburon Mako''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (13 Sep 2015)

*2 onzas de Polonia ''Tesoros de Stanislaw August ''*

Estanislao II Augusto Poniatowski (Wolczyn, 17 de enero de 1732 - San Petersburgo, 12 de febrero de 1798), último rey de Polonia como nación independiente (1764-1795).


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 45 mm
Tirada: 5250







---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 00:14 ----------

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''Año del mono''*

La moneda contiene una circonita roja en el centro del reverso.


Metal: plata 925
Peso:33,6 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (13 Sep 2015)

*Onza de Letonia ''Rainis & Aspazija''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,4 g
Diametro: 36,6 mm
Facial: 5 euros
Tirada: 7000







---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 22:38 ----------

*Onza de Australia ''Año del mono''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000

Tambien disponible en 5 onzas







---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 22:43 ----------

*Onza de Nueva zelanda ''El reinado mas largo de la monarquia britanica''*

El aro exterior sobre el que la moneda encapsulada rota no es de plata,la moneda interna si que es una onza de plata,por lo que el peso y diametro que indico es solo de la moneda interior, no del conjunto.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2015


----------



## Morsa (13 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> [/COLOR]*5 onzas islas Cook ''Año del mono''*
> 
> 
> El nucleo de la moneda esta realizado con nacar.
> ...





Madre mía, es mejor no pasar por este hilo Es verla y quererla... No es ya una cuestión de si se revaloriza o no, es una maravilla.

Gracias por la info, la seguiré de cerca a ver si acaba en mis garras.


----------



## conde84 (15 Sep 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Maxipes Fik''*

Muestra la escena de Maxipes Fik unos populares dibujos de la antigua checoslovaquia que empezaron a emitir en 1975.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 00:16 ----------

*5 onzas de EE.UU '' Bombay Hook ''*

Cuarta moneda del año de la serie ''American beautiful quarter'' esta vez dedicada al Bombay Hook un parque nacional situado en Delaware.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 76,2 mm
Tirada: indeterminada

Esta moneda se emite en distintas calidades y se puede adquirir a precio de moneda bullion en EE.UU.


----------



## conde84 (16 Sep 2015)

*Onza rusa ''San Jorge 2015''*

Moneda bullion rusa.
A pesar de ser bullion no es tan facil comprarla como las tipicas que conocemos,su distribucion es mas limitada y viene saliendo sobre los 30 euros segun la suerte que tengamos al comprarla,al igual que pasa con la del arcangel de ucrania.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: BU
Tirada: 500000







(la moneda es igual solo varia el año)

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 00:37 ----------

*Onza Canada ''El cuervo,una historia de auroras boleares''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof/holograma
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (17 Sep 2015)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Odin'',''Ragnar'' y ''Rey Cnut''*

Nueva serie de mitologia nordica fabricada por la Scottsdale Mint para Niue.

Las tres primeras monedas se lanzan a la vez y el resto en los proximos 3 años hasta hacer un total de 15 monedas.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Acabado: Antique finish
Tirada: 1999

ODIN

dLa moneda representa al dios Odin en su trono, Hlidskjalf, envuelto en niebla y flanqueado por sus ayudantes chamánicas, dos cuervos, Hugin y Munin, y dos lobos, Geri y Freki. El fondo cuenta con una pared de listones de madera.

















REY CNUT

eL Rey CNUT es recordado por la estabilización de Inglaterra, Dinamarca, Noruega y partes de Suecia y la unificación de las regiones en un imperio desde el año 1016-1035. 


















RAGNAR

Un legendario guerrero vikingo y rey. Es recordado por encabezar campañas exitosas en Francia e Inglaterra, encabezando ejércitos vikingos a la batalla, y transmitiendo su legado a sus muchos hijos guerreros, sobre todo, Ivar el sin hueso.

Encontró su fin cuando fue capturado por el rey Aella de Northumbria y arrojado en un pozo de serpientes.


----------



## conde84 (18 Sep 2015)

*Onza Gabon ''El panda chino''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 20 mm
Grosor: 9,7 mm
Tirada: 999













---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 01:30 ----------

*Onza de Rumania '' 115 aniversario del nacimiento de Irina Constanziu-Vlassopol''
*
Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 250







---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 01:35 ----------

*Onza de Burkina Faso ''Wolpertinger''*

Criatura del folclore Bavaro que se dice tiene un cuerpo que comprende varias partes de animales - generalmente alas, astas, colas y colmillos, todo unido al cuerpo de un pequeño mamífero. La descripción más generalizada retrata al Wolpertinger como un ser con la cabeza de un conejo, el cuerpo de una ardilla, la cornamenta de un ciervo, y las alas y de vez en cuando las piernas de un faisán.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 350


----------



## Sacaroso (18 Sep 2015)

Ufff!! Tiradas ridículas, precios de escándalo. 100€ el bicho ese.


----------



## conde84 (19 Sep 2015)

*Medallas de EE.UU ''Privateer 2 oz''*

2 primeras Medallas de la coleccion privateer que en EE.UU se pueden conseguir a precio practicamente de bullion,aunque en europa nos salga mas cara comprarlas.

Sus caracteristicas son:

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Acabado: ultra high relief
Tirada: ilimitada

*SIREN*












*PIRATE SHIP*


----------



## conde84 (21 Sep 2015)

*Onza Niue ''Star Wars''*

La casa de la moneda de nueva zelanda acuña para Niue 3 monedas en conmemoracion de la primera pelicula de la nueva trilogia sobre star wars.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (23 Sep 2015)

*10 euros España ''Joyas numismaticas,cuatro reales de plata de Felipe III''*

VI entrega de la coleccion ''Joyas numismaticas'' en la que se reproducen monedas importantes de la historia de España.
Este año tambien conmemora el 400 aniversario de la ceca de Madrid.

En la moneda se reproduce en el centro de la moneda y dentro de un círculo, el anverso de una pieza de cuatro reales de plata de Felipe III, acuñada en Madrid en 1615.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 27 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 01:19 ----------

*25 euros Austria ''El tiempo''*

Esta moneda a pesar de no ser entera de plata, creo que merece mencion por su belleza al igual que todas las de esta serie empezada en el año 2003.

La moneda tiene un aro exterior de plata y el interior de niobio a dos colores.

Del año 2003 al 2013 el niobio tenia solo un color, a partir del 2014 la parte de niobio combina dos colores.

La revalorizacion de estas monedas ha sido constante desde su comienzo valiendo unos 400 euros la de 2003, 300 euros la de 2004 y 2008, 200 la de 2010 y el resto todas con precios superiores a 100 euros valiendo estas monedas en ceca 50-55 euros de precio de salida.
Esto ya lo saben los especuladores y el año pasado las 65000 unidades de la moneda del 2015 se acabaron en tan solo una semana.

Metal: plata 900/niobio
Peso: 10 g plata/6,5 g niobio
Diametro: 34mm
Tirada: 65000
Fecha de salida: 9 de marzo


----------



## conde84 (24 Sep 2015)

*Onza de Somalia ''Elefante 2016''
*


Metal: plata 9999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Tirada: desconocida












---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 01:32 ----------


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Medallas de EE.UU ''Privateer 2 oz''*
> 
> 2 primeras Medallas de la coleccion privateer que en EE.UU se pueden conseguir a precio practicamente de bullion,aunque en europa nos salga mas cara comprarlas.
> 
> ...



:8: Me he enanorado! Y has dicho casi a bullion? Espero verla por aquí las próximas semanas. Esta sí que va para el saco.

Muchas gracias por la info!


----------



## conde84 (24 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> :8: Me he enanorado! Y has dicho casi a bullion? Espero verla por aquí las próximas semanas. Esta sí que va para el saco.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la info!



Si,en estados unidos la primera del barco cuando salio estaba a 39 dolares,ahora algo mas cara porque se acabo el stock ya,y la de la sirena sigue estando sobre los 39 dolares.

Aqui en europa se ven sobre los 50-60 euros,asi que ya es para pensarselo un poco mas.

Yo he estado tentado miles de veces en hacer pedidos a EE.UU,pero entre transporte,y aranceles,no se yo si me iba a dar igual comprarlas alli que en europa al final.

Si alguien ha pedido a EE.UU y puede decirnos algo seria de agradecer.


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Si,en estados unidos la primera del barco cuando salio estaba a 39 dolares,ahora algo mas cara porque se acabo el stock ya,y la de la sirena sigue estando sobre los 39 dolares.
> 
> Aqui en europa se ven sobre los 50-60 euros,asi que ya es para pensarselo un poco mas.
> 
> ...



Vaya.... sí, sí que es para pensarlo. Yo he realizado algún pedido a USA, pero siempre a particulares y poca cosa, nada de plata, algún billete, half dollar o centavo, muy poca cosa.

En el foro de monedas hay un grupo de compañeros que coleccionan las monedas de 1$, la serie de Presidentes o las de 25 centavos, la de Parques Naturales, compran allí directamente y en la mayoría de ocasiones, el paquete ha sido parado en aduana, con el incremento en precio y el riesgo de "pérdida"

Bueno, he encontrado un vídeo sobre la medalla, y es una pasada, muy muy bonita.

https://youtu.be/BxUJHtekIFs


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Si,en estados unidos la primera del barco cuando salio estaba a 39 dolares,ahora algo mas cara porque se acabo el stock ya,y la de la sirena sigue estando sobre los 39 dolares.
> 
> Aqui en europa se ven sobre los 50-60 euros,asi que ya es para pensarselo un poco mas.
> 
> ...



Y qué tiendas de eeuu envían a España?, yo compro habitualmente otro tipo de producto en eeuu y para que aduanas no se meta tengo que jugar con el peso y el precio, creo que unas dos libras y ochenta dolares. Quizá con la plata pase parecido ienso:


----------



## conde84 (24 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Y qué tiendas de eeuu envían a España?, yo compro habitualmente otro tipo de producto en eeuu y para que aduanas no se meta tengo que jugar con el peso y el precio, creo que unas dos libras y ochenta dolares. Quizá con la plata pase parecido ienso:



Pues creo que envian tiendas como, firstcoincompany,sdbullion o apmex.

Si estoy equivocado que alguien me corrija.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 13:57 ----------

*Onza China ''70 aniversario de la derrota de Japon en la II guerra mundial''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Para los que preguntáis al respecto, la posibilidad del tema de la Aduana y los problemas que conlleva, hacen que NO merezca la pena.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (24 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Medallas de EE.UU ''Privateer 2 oz''*
> 
> 2 primeras Medallas de la coleccion privateer que en EE.UU se pueden conseguir a precio practicamente de bullion,aunque en europa nos salga mas cara comprarlas.
> 
> ...





Estas medallas quien las quiera comprar estan en Aurinum Online Münzenhandel

2 Unzen Ultra High Relief The Privateer / Seeaufklärer Silber 999,


2 Unzen Ultra High Relief Siren Sirene / The Privateer Silber 999,9

un poco caras con relacion a como esta el metal



---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 12:28 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> *10 euros España ''Joyas numismaticas,cuatro reales de plata de Felipe III''*
> 
> VI entrega de la coleccion ''Joyas numismaticas'' en la que se reproducen monedas importantes de la historia de España.
> Este año tambien conmemora el 400 aniversario de la ceca de Madrid.
> ...





Tendre que comprar esta moneda, aun cuando se que me estan engañando,:::: pero a veces hay que comprar historia y bonita que es.


.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 12:38 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> Si,en estados unidos la primera del barco cuando salio estaba a 39 dolares,ahora algo mas cara porque se acabo el stock ya,y la de la sirena sigue estando sobre los 39 dolares.
> 
> Aqui en europa se ven sobre los 50-60 euros,asi que ya es para pensarselo un poco mas.
> 
> ...



No hace falta que te vallas a EE.UU a comprar, si te mandan algo de Ceuta-Melilla o Canarias y eso que dice que es "EXpaña" :XX::XX:te meten igual la " puñalada" ::::::y te cuesta incluso igual o mas de lo que te ha costado el articulo que has comprado, en muchas ocasiones es preferible no apañar todo el papeleo y que devuelvan el paquete


----------



## conde84 (25 Sep 2015)

*Onza rusa ''Año de la literatura rusa''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 00:34 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Sri Shirdi Sai Baba''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada: 501


----------



## rojiblanco (25 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Pues creo que envian tiendas como, firstcoincompany,sdbullion o apmex.
> 
> Si estoy equivocado que alguien me corrija.
> Las demás no lo sé pero Sdbullion no hace envios a España.


----------



## conde84 (26 Sep 2015)

*Moneda de Islas Salomon ''Pizza''*

No acostumbro a poner monedas que no sean de 1 o 5 onzas,pero esta he decidido ponerla por lo curiosa que es y por la inmensa chorrada que es,no tengo palabras para describirla.
Ademas viene en una caja como que es una pizza de verdad.

Ademas se supone que si la frotas ihuele a pizza!

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 20 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada 1500

















En 2014 las islas salomon tambien sacaron una que era una tableta de chocolate y olia a chocolate.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (26 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Medallas de EE.UU ''Privateer 2 oz''*
> 
> 2 primeras Medallas de la coleccion privateer que en EE.UU se pueden conseguir a precio practicamente de bullion,aunque en europa nos salga mas cara comprarlas.
> 
> ...



¿No sabréis de alguna buena web americana donde las vendan?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2015)

- 2 oz (Silver Rounds) | Buy Silver Values & View Silver Prices | APMEX

- Buy 2 oz Privateer Ultra High Relief Silver Rounds ¦ JM Bullion

Saludos.


----------



## iDom (26 Sep 2015)

Son preciosas, lástima que se pasen con el sobreprecio.


----------



## conde84 (28 Sep 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Hipopotamo pigmeo''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Animales en peligro de extincion''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 28-sep-2015 at 01:55 ----------

*Onza de Rumania ''25 años del nacimiento del SMURD''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Tirada: 250


----------



## rojiblanco (28 Sep 2015)

En referencia a otra moneda que si la frotas huele a brisa marina.

2010 Palau Silver $5 Scent of Paradise Sea Breeze | Silver Coins & Other (Palau) | APMEX


----------



## conde84 (29 Sep 2015)

*2 onzas Niue ''Cristobal Colon''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Journeys of discovery'' despues de la moneda de Marco Polo

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: antique finish/high relief
Tirada: 2000


----------



## Tiogelito (29 Sep 2015)

Qué pena a nuestra FNMT no haya creado algo así.
Cada vez que la mencionamos, es porque esperábamos más de ella…

Muy bonita la moneda. 140 euros.
Gracias Conde!


----------



## conde84 (30 Sep 2015)

*Onza Benin ''Elefante y cria''*

Nueva moneda de la serie proteccion de la naturaleza.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada: 5000







Fotos: MCI Mint

*Onza Benin ''Leon''*

Nueva moneda de la serie proteccion de la naturaleza.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada: 5000







Fotos: MCI Mint


----------



## Bullion10 (30 Sep 2015)

Menudo lío llevo con las onzas de Benin. A ver si alguien me saca de dudas:

- ¿Hay una colección de Benin Protection Nature sólo de elefantes y luego otra de animales variados?
- ¿O cada animal lleva su propia colección y los elefantes son los que van en cabeza de momento?
- ¿O todo mezclado es una sóla colección sin pies ni cabeza (incluyendo unos hipos de Chad, ya para liarlo aún más?

Saludos.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (30 Sep 2015)

Yo votaría por la opción 3, pero teniendo en cuenta que la moneda que hay de Chad (creo que sólo hay una) es totalmente independiente y que va por su cuenta... así que si no me equivoco, ahora mismo habría 6 de Protección de la Naturaleza de Benin, que las puedo tomar como una serie porque tienen un diseño común (la imagen central rodeada de siluetas pequeñas del mismo animal): 3 elefantes, 1 hipo, 1 cebra y 1 león

Criterios de por qué esa distribución... a saber


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Realmente, esa colección parece un "sacacuartos" y es una pena, porque la moneda es bonita, pero no sé si se acabarán dando cuenta de que la mayoría de los coleccionistas acabaremos pasando o "eligiendo", es decir si se mantiene el "Elefante" cada año, pues comprar exclusivamente la moneda con ese diseño. A fin, de cuentas es una moneda cara en relación a otras mucho más interesantes. Y eso que tengo la cebra y el hipopótamo, pero voy a "pasar" de aquellos "animalitos" que no sean los "Elefantes" y tampoco tengo claro si seguiré con esta colección y es que esa "indefinición" NO es nada seria.

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (30 Sep 2015)

¿Esa es la imagen real?. Ya me extraña que sea una foto.
El tema es que son caras y llevan un ritmo de la leche. No sé si la dejaré a medias.

EDIT: Vale, me equivoqué con la imagen. Esa ya había salido. Si es una foto paso de ella.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (30 Sep 2015)

Hace un par de semanas recibí el rinoceronte de la serie "protección de la naturaleza", y ahora me encuentro con que hay dos más de esa misma serie...
El rinoceronte es guapísimo, hay que tenerlo en la mano. Pero ya se están pasando y creo que voy a dejar de adquirir más monedas de la serie. La excepción sería que bajasen de precio, pero me da la sensación de que cada vez la suben un "eurillo" más.

Es una pena, porque son monedas muy bonitas. Pero un "sacacuartos" es un "sacacuartos".


----------



## conde84 (30 Sep 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Menudo lío llevo con las onzas de Benin. A ver si alguien me saca de dudas:
> 
> - ¿Hay una colección de Benin Protection Nature sólo de elefantes y luego otra de animales variados?
> - ¿O cada animal lleva su propia colección y los elefantes son los que van en cabeza de momento?
> ...



La opcion es la 3ª.
Las monedas las sacan segun les venga en gana y se ve que les gustan los elefantes y hacen mas monedas de ello que de otro animal.
Con las monedas africanas suele pasar estas cosas,las colecciones son un caos y nadie sabe nada de ellas ni fechas de lanzamiento ni duracion.
Yo me estoy ya planteando si seguir con ella o no, porque estan a mas del doble de spot y quizas ese dinero le podria invertir en otras monedas mas interesantes, ya vere a ver.



Sacaroso dijo:


> ¿Esa es la imagen real?. Ya me extraña que sea una foto.
> El tema es que son caras y llevan un ritmo de la leche. No sé si la dejaré a medias.
> 
> EDIT: Vale, me equivoqué con la imagen. Esa ya había salido. Si es una foto paso de ella.



La imagen que estara en la moneda no sera una foto,sera como todas las demas,lo que pasa que a veces los fabricantes las presentan asi en internet para que sea mas ''vistoso''.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Hola, conde84: En las monedas "africanas" hay al menos dos colecciones que han conservado una homogeneidad y son las Elefante de Somalía y las Ruandas. En cambio, en las African Antique Finish ya se observa un cierto "descontrol" y que no es ni más ni menos que otro "sacacuartos", ya que se está pagando un excesivo sobre spot sobre el precio de la Plata que NO se justifica de ninguna de las maneras. Al final, acabarán cargándose su propio "negocio". ¡Joder! que hay monedas mucho más interesantes y más baratas en el mercado numismatico.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (30 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, conde84: En las monedas "africanas" hay al menos dos colecciones que han conservado una homogeneidad y son las Elefante de Somalía y las Ruandas. En cambio, en las African Antique Finish ya se observa un cierto "descontrol" y que no es ni más ni menos que otro "sacacuartos", ya que se está pagando un excesivo sobre spot sobre el precio de la Plata que NO se justifica de ninguna de las maneras. Al final, acabarán cargándose su propio "negocio". ¡Joder! que hay monedas mucho más interesantes y más baratas en el mercado numismatico.
> 
> Saludos.



Amigo Fernando cuanta razon tienes, con relacion a las *African Antique Finish* no tengo ninguna, bueno si la de las "tetas":XX::XX::XX:, desde un principio me di cuenta de que era una estafa, las otras de somalia y ruanda las llevo al dia

.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Hola, asqueado: Yo tengo bastantes de las African Antique Finish, pero llevo un tiempo que NO compro y me parece que voy a dejar de lado esa colección. Me inicié en ella porque el diseño está bastante conseguido, luego el Antique finish me fascina y se observaba una cierta "homogeneidad" y que se han cargado...:abajo:

Insisto en que hay monedas mucho más interesantes y con unos precios mucho más asequibles. Además, uno empieza a estar un poco harto de tener un auténtico "Arca de Noé" en "formato" monedas...ienso:

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## asqueado (30 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Yo tengo bastantes de las African Antique Finish, pero llevo un tiempo que NO compro y me parece que voy a dejar de lado esa colección. Me inicié en ella porque el diseño está bastante conseguido, luego el Antique finish me fascina y se observaba una cierta "homogeneidad" y que se han cargado...:abajo:
> 
> Insisto en que hay monedas mucho más interesantes y con unos precios mucho más asequibles. Además, uno empieza a estar un poco harto de tener un auténtico "Arca de Noé" en "formato" monedas...ienso:
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



Totalmente de acuerdo amigo mio, yo llevo mucho tiempo diciendo que llevan las cecas engañandonos y sacandonos la pasta con tiradas cortas para encarecer el articulo, y todo eso sin tener en cuenta a como esta el metal, ellos sabran lo que hacen, conmigo que no cuenten, otra cosa es la terminacion de la moneda en antique finish, ultimamente llevo comprando monedas de las islas cook a precio casi spot y con diseños diferentes, estoy cansado de tantos animales, aun cuando hoy he recibido tres monedas de animales de dicho pais que ahora subire, pero que me han parecido a muy buen precio y bonitas.

cuidate amigo

.


----------



## Bullion10 (30 Sep 2015)

Si los tipos de estas CECAs que diseñan las colecciones sin el más mínimo cuidado lo hacen así sólo se me ocurre una explicación: lo venden todo.

Da igual si hacen colección corta o larga, limitada o por animales (todo ello le daría mayor caché a la colección y habría más interesados en sus monedas).

Y estos argumentos ellos también los conocen. Si no lo aplican debe ser porque se las quitan de las manos, da igual hacerlo bien o mal.

A mí no se me ocurre otro motivo.


----------



## Visrul (30 Sep 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Si los tipos de estas CECAs que diseñan las colecciones sin el más mínimo cuidado lo hacen así sólo se me ocurre una explicación: lo venden todo.
> 
> Da igual si hacen colección corta o larga, limitada o por animales (todo ello le daría mayor caché a la colección y habría más interesados en sus monedas).
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, parece la opción más lógica.


----------



## makokillo (30 Sep 2015)

En onzas de plata con premium yo ya he decidi seguir solo con los 3 rublos de Rusia ( y comprar solo por debajo de 35 euros)y las anuales de los elefantes de Somalia, las kokaburras y las Kangaroo en proof y no empezar ni seguir ninguna coleccion mas, si encuentro las africanas en antique finish a menos de 50 es probable que tambien las pille pero si no, nada. Voy a seguir con mis columnarios que los tengo muy abandonados, aunque hoy se me han escapado los 4 por los que pujé de la subasta de Aureo :: pero me he pillado unos 8E de Carlos IV de 1805 de la ceca de Santiago que estan bastante guapos )


----------



## Tiogelito (30 Sep 2015)

Haz favor de poner la foto y los detalles de esos 8!
Eso si es PREMIUM...


----------



## makokillo (30 Sep 2015)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Haz favor de poner la foto y los detalles de esos 8!
> Eso si es PREMIUM...



jejeje, espera que me lleguen , bueno primero tengo que pagarlos :rolleye: que la subasta ha sido hoy. Cuando lleguen, posiblemente el martes los pondre en el hilo de He comprado... una moneda , que este va de nuevas onzas de plata y aunque el 8S es casi una onza ni es nueva ni es de plata, claro


----------



## conde84 (2 Oct 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Leopardo de las nieves''*

Tercera entrega de la serie ''Wildlife family''.
Los ojos de los leopardos son cristales Swarovski.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 00:58 ----------

*5 kilos Canada ''The Dance screen''*

Metal: plata 9999
Peso: 5000 g
Diametro:180 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 100


----------



## Bullion10 (2 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Niue ''Leopardo de las nieves''*
> 
> Tercera entrega de la serie ''Wildlife family''.
> Los ojos de los leopardos son cristales Swarovski.
> ...




¿¿¿5 kilos???

Madre mía, te la puedes llevar al gimnasio para hacer pesas con ella. Pensaba que el formato más grande que se hacía era 1 kilo (ayyyyyy.... suspiros pensando en el Calendario Azteca....)

Por curiosidad, ¿cuál es el formato más grande que conocéis en moneda de plata?


----------



## makokillo (2 Oct 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> ¿¿¿5 kilos???
> 
> Madre mía, te la puedes llevar al gimnasio para hacer pesas con ella. Pensaba que el formato más grande que se hacía era 1 kilo (ayyyyyy.... suspiros pensando en el Calendario Azteca....)
> 
> Por curiosidad, ¿cuál es el formato más grande que conocéis en moneda de plata?



Esta no es de plata, pero lo mismo te sirve igual 

https://youtu.be/j5yUPejoOZ8


----------



## conde84 (2 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Esta no es de plata, pero lo mismo te sirve igual
> 
> https://youtu.be/j5yUPejoOZ8



Pequeña comparada con la moneda de 1 tonelada del canguro.

A ver si la pillo un dia en ebay y tengo suelto para ella.


----------



## conde84 (3 Oct 2015)

*Onza Niue ''Dragon''*

Sexta moneda de la serie ''fengh Sui'' representada por un dragon coloreado y a su derecha un verdadero cristal rojo.

Los Dragones se consideran protectores poderosos de la cultura Feng Shui creando paz y simbolo de buena suerte en el hogar y lugar de trabajo.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (5 Oct 2015)

*Moneda de Islas Cook serie ''Windows of heaven'' ''Jerusalem''*

La moneda muestra por ambas caras el templo de Dominus Flevit, una iglesia católica romana en el Monte de los Olivos, frente a las murallas de la Ciudad Vieja de Jerusalén. La iglesia fue diseñada y construida entre 1953 y 1955 por el arquitecto italiano Antonio Barluzzi y se mantiene en depósito por la Custodia Franciscana de Tierra Santa. Durante la construcción del santuario, los arqueólogos descubrieron artefactos que datan del periodo cananeo, así como tumbas del Segundo Templo y épocas bizantinas.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 50 g
Diametro: 50mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000












---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 01:34 ----------

*Onza de Samoa ''Linden leaves''*


Moneda de la coleccion ''The gold leaf collection'' que muestra 3 hojas del arbol del tilo realizadas en oro batido.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2500






Foto: power coin


----------



## conde84 (5 Oct 2015)

*Onza australiana ''Canguro 2016,Seasons change''*

Por fin salio el diseño del nuevo canguro de la royal australian mint para el 2016.

Esta vez se trata de una hembra canguro con su cria en la bolsa.

La royal australian mint ha decidido que durante los proximos 4 años la moneda se dedique a las estaciones del año y en ella podremos ver como se desarrola la cria del canguro.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: BU/Proof
Tirada: 10000 BU (se presenta en blister)/5000 proof (se presenta en estuche)


----------



## Bullion10 (6 Oct 2015)

Esto es curioso y creo que es una buena idea por parte de la CECA. Crear una "subcolección" de las estaciones dentro de la colección de los canguros puede hacer que mucha gente que no sigue esa serie se meta ahora para hacerse, al menos, con los 4 canguros de las estaciones.

Puesto que los canguros antiguos han alcanzados precios altos, es una forma de hacerse con algunos canguros con un cierto sentido de colección.

Alguien se ha ganado su sueldo en la Mint pensando...


----------



## conde84 (6 Oct 2015)

*Onza ucraniana ''Arenas de Oleshkivski''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,7 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada:3000







---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 23:52 ----------

*Onza ucraniana ''Castillo de Pidhirtsi''*

El Castillo Pidhirtsi es un fortín situado en Óblast de Lviv, Ucrania.Es un castillo residencial situado en el pueblo de Pidhirtsi en Lviv Oblast (provincia) de Ucrania occidental, a 80 kilómetros al este de Lviv. Fue construido por Guillaume Le Vasseur de Beauplan entre 1635-1640 por orden de la Mancomunidad Lituano-Polaca en la Gran Corona Hetman Stanisław Koniecpolski, en el lugar de la antigua fortaleza. El castillo era entonces parte del reino de Polonia y es considerado como el más valioso de los complejos de jardín del palacio, en las tierras fronterizas del este (Kresy Wschodnie) de la antigua Mancomunidad Lituano-Polaca.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,7 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Tirada:2000


----------



## conde84 (8 Oct 2015)

*Onza Rusa ''Mezquita Akhmad Kadyrov''*


La mezquita Akhmad Kadyrov se encuentra en en Grozni, capital de Chechenia. Se supone que es la mezquita más grande de Rusia y se conoce oficialmente como el "El Corazón de Chechenia".

La mezquita tiene el nombre de Akhmad Kadyrov quien encargó su construcción por parte del alcalde de Konya. El diseño de la mezquita con un conjunto de 62 metros (203 pies) -los minaretes se basan en la Mezquita del Sultán Ahmed, en Estambul.

La mezquita contiene una de las reliquias de Mahoma, un tazón 1.400 años de antigüedad utilizado por Muhammad, que después de su muerte habría sido llevado por su hija Fátima y su marido Ali.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33.9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 4500 (tambien hay una version coloreada de 500 unidades)







---------- Post added 08-oct-2015 at 01:19 ----------

*Onza rusa ''2000 años de la fundacion de Derbent ''*

Derbent es una ciudad en la República de Daguestán, Rusia, ubicada en el Mar Caspio, al norte de la frontera con Azerbaiyán. Es la ciudad más al sur de Rusia, y es la segunda ciudad más importante de Daguestán. Población: 119.200.

Derbent asegura ser la ciudad más antigua de Rusia con la histórica documentación que data del siglo octavo.Debido a su ubicación estratégica, en el transcurso de la historia, la ciudad cambió de imperio varias veces, sobre todo entre los persas, árabes, mongoles, timúrida, Shirvan y reinos iraníes.


Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33.9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Niue ''Leopardo de las nieves''*
> 
> Tercera entrega de la serie ''Wildlife family''.
> Los ojos de los leopardos son cristales Swarovski.
> ...



Imagino que costará un ojo de la cara, dónde se puede conseguir?, qué puede costar?


----------



## conde84 (9 Oct 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Imagino que costará un ojo de la cara, dónde se puede conseguir?, qué puede costar?



Niue Island 2015 1$ Wildlife Family III - Snow Leopards 1oz

---------- Post added 09-oct-2015 at 01:32 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Majestic Maple Leaves ''*

La hoja de arce central esta hecha en piedra.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 4000








---------- Post added 09-oct-2015 at 01:38 ----------

*Onza Canada ''Lost Ships – S.S Edmund Fitzgerald ''*

El SS Edmund Fitzgerald era un carguero de mineral de los Grandes Lagos que se hundió en el lago Superior en una tormenta el 10 de noviembre de 1975, con la pérdida de toda la tripulación, en total 29 hombres. Cuando se lanzó el 8 de junio de 1958, era la nave más grande construida en América del Norte, y que sigue siendo el barco más grande hundido allí.







Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 7000


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Oct 2015)

Gracias conde84, estoy desde el móvil y no veo los gastos de envío y si la mandan a España, pero el precio me parece muy jugoso para esa onza, a ver si la meto en la saca.


----------



## conde84 (10 Oct 2015)

*Onza Australiana ''Las 5 bendiciones''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso:31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 02:22 ----------

*Onza de Tuvalu ''Southern Cassowary''*

Los Cassowary son aves corredoras (aves no voladoras sin quilla en su esternón hueso) nativas de las selvas tropicales de Nueva Guinea, las islas cercanas, y el noreste de Australia.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (11 Oct 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Iconos ortodoxos - San Jorge''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 32,6 g
Calidad: ultra high relief coloreada
Tirada: 999


----------



## conde84 (12 Oct 2015)

*5 onzas Rusas ''2000 años de la fundacion de Derbent''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 12-oct-2015 at 02:42 ----------

*Onza rusa ''Universidad de Moscu''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33.9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (13 Oct 2015)

*Onza de Canada ''Autum express''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 13-oct-2015 at 00:38 ----------

*2,5 onzas de Niue ''Simbolos de buena suerte''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 77,75 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof (los simbolos estan bañados en oro)
Titada: 500


----------



## conde84 (14 Oct 2015)

*Onza rusa ''150 aniversario del zoo de Leningrado''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 14-oct-2015 at 00:38 ----------

*5 onzas rusas ''Antonio Rinaldi''*


Antonio Rinaldi (nacido en 1710 - murió el 10 de abril de 1794 en Roma) es un arquitecto italiano del siglo XVIII, alumno de Luigi Vanvitelli, que trabajó principalmente en Rusia a partir de de 1751. Fue arquitecto de la Corte Imperial desde 1754 a 1784.


Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (15 Oct 2015)

*Onza de Canada ''Renos de Papa Noel''*

Con inserciones de cristales Swarovski.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 15-oct-2015 at 13:29 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Madonna of the Magnificat''*

La Virgen del Magnificat (en italiano, Madonna del Magnificat) es un cuadro destacado del maestro renacentista Italiano Sandro Botticelli. Se conserva en la Galería de los Uffizi, de Florencia (Italia). Está realizado al temple sobre tabla. Fue pintado en 1481.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada,parcialmente bañada en oro.
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (15 Oct 2015)

*Onza china ''Panda 2016''*

Parece que el nuevo panda vuelve a tener inscritos en la moneda el peso y la pureza,pero incomprensiblemente se ha bajado a 30 g en vez de 31,1 g.

De momento estas son las primeras imagenes a la espera de alguna de mas calidad


----------



## conde84 (17 Oct 2015)

*Onza rusa ''170 aniversario de la sociedad geografica rusa''*

Plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada:3000







---------- Post added 17-oct-2015 at 02:17 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Familia Grizzly''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada:6500


----------



## conde84 (19 Oct 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Meteorito lunar NWA 5000''*

La moneda contiene un pedazo del meteorito NWA 5000 encontrado en marruecos en el año 2007 con un peso de 11,8 kg.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38.6 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 19-oct-2015 at 01:27 ----------

*Imagenes mejoradas del panda 2016*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 30 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 8000000












*Version de 150 gramos:*

Diametro: 70m
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 50000







*Version de 1 kilo*

Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 20000


----------



## conde84 (20 Oct 2015)

*2 Onzas de Islas Cook ''Predadores norteamericanos - El Lobo''*

Un diente del lobo esta realizado en ceramica.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 20-oct-2015 at 00:38 ----------

*Onza rusa ''Kremlin de Nizhni Nóvgorod''*

El primer intento de sustituir el fuerte de madera original del kremlin data de 1374, pero la construcción se limitó a una única torre, conocida como Torre de Dmitrov (que no ha sobrevivido hasta nuestros días). Durante el reino de Iván III, Nizhni Nóvgorod desempeñó el papel de ciudad guardia con un ejército permanente, y servía como un lugar de reunión de tropas en las acciones de Moscú contra el Kanato de Kazán. Para fortalecer las defensas de la ciudad, se construyeron unas nuevas murallas.

La construcción del kremlin de piedra de Nizhni Nóvgorod comenzó en 1500 con la Torre Ivanovo, pero las obras principales empezaron en 1508 y en 1515 se completó el grandioso edificio. En 1513 hubo un gran incendio que destruyó las antiguas fortificaciones, que consistían en murallas de roble. La muralla tenía dos kilómetros de longitud y estaba reforzada por trece torres (una de ellas, Zachatskaya, en la orilla del Volga, no conservada). La "Ciudad de Piedra" tenía una guarnición permanente con armas de artillería. Con la caída de Kazán, el Kremlin de Nizhni Nóvgorod perdió su importancia militar, y posteriormente albergó las autoridades de la ciudad, principados, y provincias.

El 30 de enero de 1949 el Consejo de Ministros de la República Socialista Federativa Soviética de Rusia emitió una orden para la restauración del Kremlin de Nizhni Nóvgorod.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof/coloreada
Tirada: 4500 proof/500 coloreada


----------



## conde84 (21 Oct 2015)

*Onzas de Azerbaijan ''Juegos europeos Baku 2015''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro:38.6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## TheRedHawk (21 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza china ''Panda 2016''*
> 
> Parece que el nuevo panda vuelve a tener inscritos en la moneda el peso y la pureza,*pero incomprensiblemente se ha bajado a 30 g en vez de 31,1 g*.
> 
> De momento estas son las primeras imagenes a la espera de alguna de mas calidad



conde84, creo y solo creo, que esto es una jugada estratégica por parte de China para acercarse aún más a su objetivo de montar un mercado del oro y la plata denominado en yuanes y totalmente diferenciado del Comex.

Las unidades imperiales no tienen cabida en un mercado que se quiera alejar del dólar USA :fiufiu:

Para algunos este cambio os parecerá una chorradilla, pero reflexionando en el hecho de que el panda lleva casi 40 años emitiéndose en onzas, veo esto como un claro signo de alarma.

Siento este pequeño off-topic ehhh pero no tenía más remedio que comentarlo


----------



## pep007 (21 Oct 2015)

Se ha comentado el el hilo del horo, parece que los chinos y los indios se preparan para poner esto en marcha, para ello se han pasado al sistema metrico decimal, solo que los chinos lo han hecho con el culo, los indios controlan un poco mas...

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 18:06 ----------

Si españa fuera un pais con cojones y vosotros sus gobernantes que relacion de monedas de la neoUML cogerias?

A mi me gusta la 2'5, 5, 10, 20, tanto en oro como en plata.


----------



## Muttley (21 Oct 2015)

No sé si este es el lugar más adecuada para esta pregunta.

Voy a viajar a Islas Cook y desconozco si se pueden adquirir onzas allí en su casa de la moneda a mejor precio que en Europa, o las monedas... no llegan nunca a Cook ya que se hacen y se distribuyen en Europa y/o Nueva Zelanda. Evidentemente si el precio acompaña adquiriría varias de las mostradas en este hilo.

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## conde84 (21 Oct 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> conde84, creo y solo creo, que esto es una jugada estratégica por parte de China para acercarse aún más a su objetivo de montar un mercado del oro y la plata denominado en yuanes y totalmente diferenciado del Comex.
> 
> Las unidades imperiales no tienen cabida en un mercado que se quiera alejar del dólar USA :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



La verdad no se si sera por eso que dices o por ahorrarse 1 gramo por moneda que en 8 millones ya son kilos de plata.

Lo de un mercado paralelo al comex yo no lo veo,simple percepcion mia,no entiendo demasiado del tema como para responderte argumentadamente.



Muttley dijo:


> No sé si este es el lugar más adecuada para esta pregunta.
> 
> Voy a viajar a Islas Cook y desconozco si se pueden adquirir onzas allí en su casa de la moneda a mejor precio que en Europa, o las monedas... no llegan nunca a Cook ya que se hacen y se distribuyen en Europa y/o Nueva Zelanda. Evidentemente si el precio acompaña adquiriría varias de las mostradas en este hilo.
> 
> Gracias por anticipado



Vaya viaje bueno te vas a pegar.

Dudo mucho que en las islas cook haya una casa de la moneda,ya que sus monedas solo llevan su nombre porque este pais vende sus derechos a distintas cecas para que hagan monedas con su nombre,principalmente la neozelandesa,pero en las islas cook no fabrican ni una sola moneda.


----------



## conde84 (22 Oct 2015)

*Onza Tuvalu ''Regreso al futuro''*

Conmemorando que ayer 21 de octubre del 2015 fue el dia que Doc puso en el delorean para ir al futuro, la casa de la moneda de Perth lanza esta moneda bajo el pais de Tuvalu.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 g
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 7500


----------



## TheRedHawk (22 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza Tuvalu ''Regreso al futuro''*
> 
> Conmemorando que ayer 21 de octubre del 2015 fue el dia que Doc puso en el delorean para ir al futuro, la casa de la moneda de Perth lanza esta moneda bajo el pais de Tuvalu.
> 
> ...



Madre de dios, ya se han agotado!!! :8:

Esta unidad se revalorará en el _futuro_XX muchísimo!! Ya solo por el Delorean contenedor


----------



## conde84 (22 Oct 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Madre de dios, ya se han agotado!!! :8:
> 
> Esta unidad se revalorará en el _futuro_XX muchísimo!! Ya solo por el Delorean contenedor



Esperate a ver no les de a las Islas Cook,Niue,las islas salomon,Fiji, y la madre que lo pario hacer otra moneda de regreso al futuro,que estas cosas suelen pasar.

Si no mira con los dioses nordicos,salio la primera moneda y en menos de un mes ya habia otras 3 series mas de distintos ''paises'' rulando por hay.


----------



## TheRedHawk (22 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Esperate a ver no les de a las Islas Cook,Niue,las islas salomon,Fiji, y la madre que lo pario hacer otra moneda de regreso al futuro,que estas cosas suelen pasar.
> 
> Si no mira con los dioses nordicos,salio la primera moneda y en menos de un mes ya habia otras 3 series mas de distintos ''paises'' rulando por hay.



Aaaaah mira tú el motivo de porqué veía tanto dios nórdico por ahi circulando.

Los producen varias cecas!!! ::

Cashing out your pocket FTW :fiufiu:


----------



## conde84 (24 Oct 2015)

*Onza de Rumania ''70 aniversario de la universidad de medicina y farmacia de Targu-Mures''*

Me tal: plata 999
Peso:31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Caliad: proof
Tirada: 250







---------- Post added 24-oct-2015 at 02:16 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Love is precious''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 5000


----------



## TheRedHawk (25 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Rumania ''70 aniversario de la universidad de medicina y farmacia de Targu-Mures''*
> 
> Me tal: plata 999
> Peso:31,1 g
> ...



No sé a vosotros, pero a mi las monedas coloreadas no me entusiasman mucho... Si acaso las glided, pero aún así, casi prefiero la belleza de la plata "a pelo" ya sea en forma proof, o antique finish, que también tienen su puntillo


----------



## conde84 (25 Oct 2015)

*Onza de KAZAKHSTAN ''Año del mono''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro:38,6 g
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 25-oct-2015 at 15:36 ----------

*Onza de Rumania ''125 aniversario del nacimiento de Mitita Constantinescu''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 250


----------



## conde84 (27 Oct 2015)

*Onzas de Singapur ''Orquideas de Singapur''*

Ultimas monedas de esta serie.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,7 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 10000 + 3000 en estuche conjunto


----------



## TheRedHawk (27 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de KAZAKHSTAN ''Año del mono''*
> 
> Metal: plata 925
> Peso: 31,1 g
> ...





Madre mía, esta es preciosa. Tengo que hacerte dos preguntas obligadas conde84:

- ¿Acaban de empezar esta serie o ya tiene otros años emitidos?
- ¿Donde la puedes encontrar? Ni siquiera sale en Apmex!! :


----------



## conde84 (27 Oct 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Madre mía, esta es preciosa. Tengo que hacerte dos preguntas obligadas conde84:
> 
> - ¿Acaban de empezar esta serie o ya tiene otros años emitidos?
> - ¿Donde la puedes encontrar? Ni siquiera sale en Apmex!! :



Creo que llevan ya desde el 2011, año del conejo emitiendo esta serie.

En ebay he visto alguna a la venta pero desde kazajistan,espera un par de semanas a ver y vuelve a buscar,porque quizas al ser muy nueva no la tienen aun en vente en varios sitios.

Eso si,es moneda cara,de 50 euros no te va a bajar.


----------



## conde84 (28 Oct 2015)

*Onzas Niue ''El Padrino''*

Onzas acuñadas por la empresa Scottsdale en Arizona.
Las monedas se venden conjuntamente en un estuche.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (29 Oct 2015)

*Onza de Tanzania ''Elefante''*


Nueva serie ''Big Five''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 g
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 29-oct-2015 at 13:51 ----------

*2 onzas de Samoa ''Alphonse Mucha''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro:50 mm
Calidad: proof (partes de la moneda bañadas en oro y oro rosa)
Tirada: 2000






Fotos: power coin


----------



## conde84 (29 Oct 2015)

*Onza de Ruanda ''Suricatas''*

Por fin sale la nueva onza de esta preciosa serie de Ruanda, de las pocas series africanas junto con los elefantes que llevan una politica seria en sus lanzamientos.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: BU/Proof
Tirada:BU ?/Proof 1000


----------



## Bullion10 (29 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Tanzania ''Elefante''*
> 
> 
> Nueva serie ''Big Five''
> ...




Tienes más información sobre esa nueva serie de Tanzania llamada "Big Five"?
La moneda me parece bonita y si es una serie cerrada de 5 monedas me parece que puede ser interesante seguirla y tratar de completarla, siempre que el precio sea razonable.

Por lo poco que he encontrado en Internet, parece que ya salió la del 2014 con el león, pero poco más he averiguado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2015)

Hola, Bullion10: Ahí te dejo la información que solicitas...

- Big 5 Coin Series | New Coin Releases

Saludos.


----------



## Bullion10 (30 Oct 2015)

Gracias fernandojcg!


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2015)

Hola, Bullion10: Quiero aclararte que andan por ahí otras dos series africanas: African Big Five y también la African Baby Five...

En realidad, pienso que se basan en una colección ya antigua:

- Natura Series: Big Five Coins and Sets - Select a Coin

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (1 Nov 2015)

*Onzas del Congo ''Mascaras rituales de regiones del mundo''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 800


----------



## conde84 (2 Nov 2015)

*Onzas de Niue ''Gandhi''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 g
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000


























Fotos: power coin


----------



## conde84 (3 Nov 2015)

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''25 años de la union economica euroasiatica''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 750







---------- Post added 03-nov-2015 at 22:50 ----------

*Onza Rusa '' 10 aniversario de la convencion de las naciones unidas contra la corrupcion''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (6 Nov 2015)

*Onza Rusa ''Alce''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 06-nov-2015 at 00:31 ----------

*5 Onzas Rusas ''Alce''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 06-nov-2015 at 00:33 ----------

*Moneda 1 kilo Rusa ''Alce''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 250


----------



## conde84 (7 Nov 2015)

*Onzas Africa del Sur ''Reserva de la biosfera de Kogelberg''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 38,7 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1050












---------- Post added 07-nov-2015 at 16:21 ----------

*Onza Africa del Sur'' proteccion vida marina''
*
Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 38,7 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 700


----------



## conde84 (8 Nov 2015)

*Onza de Australia ''Australian Saltwater Crocodile -Monty-''*

Cuarta moneda de esta bonita serie.

Esta vez el cocodrilo protagonista es Monty un cocodrilo cazado en 1975,con sus 3,7 metros y 400 kilogramos. Además de ser una atracción estrella para muchos visitantes del zoológico, también protagonizó junto a Steve y Terri Irwin en la película de 2002 The Crocodile Hunter.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 5000
Presentacion: Blister


----------



## conde84 (10 Nov 2015)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Vasco de Gama''*

3ª moneda de la serie exploradores de Niue.

Esta vez representa a Vasco de gama y ​​muestra la escena del 20 de mayo 1498, cuando llego a Calcuta (India) por primera vez.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 41 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (11 Nov 2015)

*2 onzas de Niue ''La nueva Jerusalem''*

Sexta moneda de la serie ''historias biblicas'' de la Casa de Moneda de Scottsdale en los Estados Unidos para Niue.

La moneda representa a un angel mostrando a Juan la ciudad santa y es sacado del grabado de Gustave Doré realizado en 1865 llamado "La Nueva Jerusalén".

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 1499


----------



## conde84 (12 Nov 2015)

*2 Onzas de Niue ''Volcan Vesubio''*

El reverso cóncavo lleva una media esfera de material de lava de la región y se encuentra incrustado en el centro, haciendo que la moneda tenga un relieve de 8 mm desde la base. El anverso convexo ha contiene una representación en alto relieve del propio volcán, alrededor del borde de los cuales estan algunos edificios de Pompeya, escenario de la muy famosa erupción del 79A.D.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 688


----------



## TheRedHawk (13 Nov 2015)

No sé si soy el único con este pensamiento, pero a mi el hecho de que en una buena parte de monedas de plata y oro salga el busto de la reina Isabel II no me hace nada de gracia... Se hace muy cansino y repetitivo; condicionando el diseño de la moneda, ya que el 50% queda totalmente restringido a la representación de su "santa gloria"...

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## conde84 (14 Nov 2015)

*2 onzas Islas Cook ''TYR & HEL'' Serie dioses nordicos*

Tercera y cuarta entrega de la serie dioses nordicos de islas Cook.

En la primera aparece Týr un dios asociado con la legislación y la gloria heroica en la mitología nórdica, retratado con una sola mano.
La otra moneda es dedicada a Hel un ser que preside un reino del mismo nombre, donde recibe una parte de los muertos.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 1000


----------



## racional (14 Nov 2015)

Veo la posibilidad de comprar onzas a 12€ en los proximos meses.


----------



## Sacaroso (14 Nov 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *2 onzas Islas Cook ''TYR & HEL'' Serie dioses nordicos*
> 
> Tercera y cuarta entrega de la serie dioses nordicos de islas Cook.
> 
> ...



Además de carísimas las sacan de dos en dos.
Eso sí, las monedas son una pasada.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (14 Nov 2015)

racional dijo:


> Veo la posibilidad de comprar onzas a 12€ en los proximos meses.



¿podrías explicar algo más?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2015)

¿Para qué? Debe ser "fruto" de una "Revelación"...


----------



## racional (15 Nov 2015)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> ¿podrías explicar algo más?



Viendo la tendencia de precios, todo parece indicar que existira un momento donde se venderan a ese precio.


----------



## makokillo (15 Nov 2015)

racional dijo:


> Veo la posibilidad de comprar onzas a 12€ en los proximos meses.




Sobre todo estas que pone aqui Conde84 y columnarios a precio de las 100 pesetas de Franco :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Anda que :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## conde84 (15 Nov 2015)

*2 onzas de Palau ''Metropolitan Opera''*

2º moneda de la serie ''Famous Opera crystal series''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish con inserccion de cristal
Tirada: 999







---------- Post added 15-nov-2015 at 16:24 ----------

*Onza de Letonia ''Cuento de los 5 gatos''*


Metal: plata 925
Peso:31,4 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (17 Nov 2015)

*Onza australiana ''Casiopea''*

Cuarta moneda de la serie ''Northern sky'' esta vez representando a la constelacion de Casiopea.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 5000

















---------- Post added 17-nov-2015 at 22:21 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Universo''*

El cielo brilla en la oscuridad

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 8500


----------



## TheRedHawk (17 Nov 2015)

No he sido capaz de encontrarlas de nuevo en este hilo, pero conde84, recuerdas unas monedas que has posteado habrá unos meses, creo que emitidas por Austria, que eran excepcionalmente bonitas?

Su motivo era como muy geométrico, muy "conceptual", por decirlo de algún modo...

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## conde84 (18 Nov 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> No he sido capaz de encontrarlas de nuevo en este hilo, pero conde84, recuerdas unas monedas que has posteado habrá unos meses, creo que emitidas por Austria, que eran excepcionalmente bonitas?
> 
> Su motivo era como muy geométrico, muy "conceptual", por decirlo de algún modo...
> 
> ...



¿a las de 25 euros de plata y niobio te refieres quizás?


----------



## conde84 (19 Nov 2015)

*5 onzas rusas ''Palacio de Livadia''*


El Palacio de Livadia fue un sitio de retiro en verano del último zar de Rusia, Nicolás II y su familia en Livadia, a tres kilómetros de Yalta, Crimea.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1500







---------- Post added 19-nov-2015 at 01:22 ----------

*Onza de Kirghizstan ''Union economica Euroasiatica''*


Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 1000


----------



## chaber (19 Nov 2015)

Cual es el motivo para comprar estas monedas? Coleccionismo o inversión?


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2015)

La mayor parte de ellas son un "sin sentido"... Ni como Coleccionismo y mucho menos como "inversion". Otra cosa, es que su adquisición esté motivada porque guste una determinada moneda, pero para disfrute personal...

Evidentemente, también hay otras monedas -muy pocas- que SÍ pueden formar parte de una Colección o ser consideradas como numismaticas y, entre ellas, algunas SÍ que alcanzarán una fuerte sobrevaloración en el tiempo, pero intentar "adivinar" cuáles van a ser es un ejercicio inútil que, además, puede costar mucho dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (19 Nov 2015)

chaber dijo:


> Cual es el motivo para comprar estas monedas? Coleccionismo o inversión?



Básicamente, capricho. Lo cual también es respetable, ojo.


----------



## conde84 (19 Nov 2015)

chaber dijo:


> Cual es el motivo para comprar estas monedas? Coleccionismo o inversión?



Coleccionismo/capricho.

Asi haciendo de adivino el 95% de las monedas que pongo perderan valor con el tiempo porque sus precio en su mayoria son un disparate.


----------



## fff (19 Nov 2015)

Para coleccionismo inversion, tenemos ya unos hilos con un monton de posibilidades.
La mayoria creemos que en el futuro esas no perderan valor, y algunas podrian duplicarlo o más. En cualquier caso siempre valdrán y tienen una buena demanda.

Comparar la demanda de euros con estas monedas es insultante...
Recordad que toda inversión es una apuesta. Yo me quedo con mis canguros, kookas, britannias, pandas, elefantes...


----------



## conde84 (19 Nov 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''año del mono''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 19-nov-2015 at 22:35 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Cria Puercoespin''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (21 Nov 2015)

*Onza de Canada ''Combate de Grizzlys''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 6500







---------- Post added 21-nov-2015 at 15:17 ----------

*Onza de Peru ''Casa nacional de la moneda''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso:33,6 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: BU
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (22 Nov 2015)

*Onza de Sudafrica ''Locomotora clase 15 F''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 38,7 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 22-nov-2015 at 16:22 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Puente de Rialto de Canaletto''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 32 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 777


----------



## conde84 (24 Nov 2015)

*Onza de Canada ''Arte y geometria -El Somormujo''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,8 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreada
Tirada:7500 







---------- Post added 24-nov-2015 at 14:10 ----------

*Onza de Peru ''Mariano Melgar''*

Mariano Lorenzo Melgar Valdiviezo (Arequipa, 10 de agosto de 1790 - Umachiri, 12 de marzo de 1815) fue un poeta y revolucionario independentista peruano. En el plano literario, es más conocido por haber dado cabida en su creación a los yaravíes (cantos sentimentales de origen popular, cuyo antecedente son los jarawi o harawi, cantares de la época prehispánica). El tema predominante de su poesía es su amor por Silvia (apelativo de María Santos Corrales), pasión colmada de dolor y pesimismo. Según muchos críticos, fue el precursor del Romanticismo literario en América y el iniciador de una literatura auténticamente peruana. Participó en la guerra por la independencia del Perú del dominio de España, uniéndose al ejército de Mateo Pumacahua, que lo acogió en calidad de auditor de guerra (1814). Fue tomado prisionero en la batalla de Umachiri y fusilado al día siguiente en el mismo lugar, cuando apenas tenía 24 años de edad.

Metal: plata 925
Peso:33,6 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: BU
Tirada: 10000


----------



## TheRedHawk (25 Nov 2015)

fff dijo:


> Para coleccionismo inversion, tenemos ya unos hilos con un monton de posibilidades.
> La mayoria creemos que en el futuro esas no perderan valor, y algunas podrian duplicarlo o más. En cualquier caso siempre valdrán y tienen una buena demanda.
> 
> Comparar la demanda de euros con estas monedas es insultante...
> Recordad que toda inversión es una apuesta. Yo me quedo con mis *canguros, kookas, britannias, pandas, elefantes*...



Y no te olvides de los koalas!! 

Saludos,

TRH

---------- Post added 25-nov-2015 at 09:39 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> ¿a las de 25 euros de plata y niobio te refieres quizás?



Esa era!! Gracias conde 

Es preciosa. De las que he visto hasta el momento, es la única que me compraría por puro capricho contemplativo.

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## conde84 (25 Nov 2015)

*Onza de Turquia ''Hattusa''*

Hattusa fue la antigua capital del Imperio hitita desde el reinado de Hattusili I, situada en el centro de Anatolia, junto al río Kizil-Irmak, en lo que corresponde hoy en día en ubicación con la aldea de Boğazkale o Bogazköy, parte de la provincia turca de Çorum. La ciudad contaba con amplios bosques y un fértil campo adyacente, aunque su emplazamiento tenía dos inconvenientes: los ríos de la zona no eran navegables, lo que impedía el transporte fluvial, y la cercanía a la tribu bárbara de los kaskas (o gasgas) que fueron una amenaza permanente y constante para Hattusa. El enclave de Hattusa fue declarado por la Unesco como Patrimonio de la Humanidad en el año 1986, abarcando un área protegida de 268 ha.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 25-nov-2015 at 23:25 ----------

*Moneda de medio kilo de Canada ''Narval''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 500 g
Diametro: 85 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (28 Nov 2015)

*Onza de Islas Cook ''Aguila y serpiente''*

Tercera moneda de la serie depredador/presa.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 28-nov-2015 at 01:26 ----------

*Onza del Congo ''Gorila de espalda plateada''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof like
Tirada: 50000







---------- Post added 28-nov-2015 at 01:28 ----------

*Onza de Kazajistan ''Union economica euroasiatica''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (29 Nov 2015)

*2 onzas de Polonia ''Tesoros de Stanislaw August – Casimir Jagielloni''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 45mm
Tirada: 5250







---------- Post added 29-nov-2015 at 16:31 ----------

*Onza de Armenia ''Union economica euroasiatica''*


Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 300







---------- Post added 29-nov-2015 at 16:32 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Viento helado''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 8000


----------



## conde84 (1 Dic 2015)

*Onza de Turquia ''Esma Deniz''*

Esma Deniz nació en Kavala en 1902. Después de terminar la Escuela de Enfermería del Hospital Americano, fue a Teachers College, Columbia University, Nueva York. Después de su graduación de este colegio en 1929, trabajó en los EE.UU. por un año y regresó de nuevo a Turquía a continuar en enfermería.

Esma Deniz, dedicó 73 años de su vida a la enfermería y murió a los 95 años de edad. Ella fue uno de los miembros fundadores de la Asociación de Enfermeras de Turquía y asumió el cargo de jefe de la asociación durante 18 años. Esma Deniz, que representó a las enfermeras turcas en la Unión Internacional de la Enfermera, se le dio el título de "Enfermera de Comunidad de Salud de Turquía". Ella participó en la organización de la Escuela Privada de Enfermeria Kizilay y contribuyó a la creación de la Escuela de Enfermería de Florence Nightingale. Esma Deniz murió en 1997.


Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 01-dic-2015 at 01:43 ----------

*Onza de Turquia ''Nevsehir''*


La provincia de Nevşehir es una de las 81 provincias de Turquía, y pertenece a la región de Anatolia Central. La capital provincial es Nevşehir. Limita al noroeste con la provincia de Kırşehir, al suroeste con la provincia de Aksaray, al sur con la provincia de Niğde, al sureste con la provincia de Kayseri, y al noreste con la provincia de Yozgat. En Nevşehir está la región de Capadocia y la antigua ciudad de Göreme, dos importantes centros turísticos.

En la provincia se encuentran un gran número de iglesias del periodo bizantino.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 01-dic-2015 at 01:45 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''El lobo''*


Metal: plata 9999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (1 Dic 2015)

*Onzas de Niue ''Los Vengadores''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro:40,7 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 2500


----------



## conde84 (2 Dic 2015)

*Moneda de 54,4 kg de Costa de marfil ''Elefante africano''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 54.425 g
Diametro: 650 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 15












---------- Post added 02-dic-2015 at 22:37 ----------

*Onza de Gran bretaña ''50 libras Britannia 2015''*

Esta moneda se puede adquirir a por su mismo facial,50 libras y como se ve tiene el mismo diseño que la britannia proof del 2014.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31 g
Diametro: 34 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 100000


----------



## TheRedHawk (2 Dic 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> (...)



Madre de dios con la moneda de plata!!! 54 kilacos!! Y solo se emiten 15.... La verdad un verdadero capricho que dudo mucho que baje de los 50000€...::

Se sabe el precio conde? Igual me la pillo :rolleye:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2015)

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... TheRedHawk: Ten en cuenta que si tuvieras que salir por "patas", la "monedita" no cabe en el bolsillo...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (3 Dic 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Madre de dios con la moneda de plata!!! 54 kilacos!! Y solo se emiten 15.... La verdad un verdadero capricho que dudo mucho que baje de los 50000€...::
> 
> Se sabe el precio conde? Igual me la pillo :rolleye:
> 
> ...



89500 euros de nada cuesta la monedita,no se que distribuidor la vende por cierto.

Aqui un video en el que se aprecia mejor lo barbara que es.


----------



## TheRedHawk (3 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... TheRedHawk: Ten en cuenta que si tuvieras que salir por "patas", la "monedita" no cabe en el bolsillo...
> 
> Saludos.



 Maloserá que elandorrano no la acepte en caso de necesitar venderla :XX:

A algunos se le va de las manos muchísimo a la hora de acuñar "frikadas" 

Saludos,

TRH

---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 10:15 ----------



Gracias por el video conde! Se aprecian mucho mejor los acabados 

Supongo que estaréis al tanto de la barbaridad de la Perth de hace cuatro años no? ::







Saludos,

TRH


----------



## conde84 (3 Dic 2015)

*5 onzas estadounidenses ''Saratoga-New York''*

Ultima moneda del 2015 de la serie ''American beautuful quarter'' dedicada a la batalla de Saratoga.

La batalla de Saratoga fue uno de los enfrentamientos bélicos más importantes librados durante el transcurso de la guerra de Independencia de Estados Unidos. Su desenlace contribuyó, en gran medida, a decidir el resultado final de la contienda a favor del ejército continental. Esta batalla tuvo lugar entre el 19 de septiembre y el 17 de octubre del año 1777 en Saratoga, una región ubicada entre Boston y la zona de los Grandes Lagos, en las proximidades del río Hudson. El general británico John Burgoyne pretendía aislar a Nueva Inglaterra del resto de las colonias del norte y causar la mayor cantidad de bajas posibles entre las filas del ejército rebelde (ver Campaña de Saratoga). Su plan consistía en remontar el valle del río Hudson desde Montreal, donde se hallaban reunidas sus columnas, subiendo a lo largo de este camino fluvial con el apoyo de las tropas británicas asentadas en Nueva York. Estas últimas, acaudilladas por el general Howe, atacarían por el norte y se le unirían en Albany para crear un frente común y emprender una ofensiva conjunta.

En lugar de concentrar todas sus fuerzas en un único frente, los efectivos británicos quedaron dispersos a lo largo de más de 1200 km de territorio hostil, cayendo en un clásico error de división de fuerzas: Burgoyne en Canadá, Howe en Chesapeake y Clinton en Nueva York. Washington acudió, desde sus cuarteles de invierno en Morristown (Nueva Jersey), con su precario ejército a cubrir Filadelfia para intentar contener el avance de Howe y su columna de cerca de 14.000 hombres. Las tropas coloniales contaban con prácticamente la misma cantidad de efectivos, pero acabaron disgregándose ante la implacable embestida británica, y Washington se vio obligado a emprender la retirada.

Mientras tanto, Burgoyne descendió de los bosques canadienses y avanzó hacia el sur con la intención de reunirse con las tropas británicas asentadas en Nueva York, a la espera de que Howe hiciera lo mismo después de atacar Filadelfia. Reagrupando a las tropas en un único ejército contra George Washington, la victoria británica parecía un hecho. Pese a ello, Howe prefirió seguir avanzando hacia el sur e incluso reclamó refuerzos de la guarnición de Clinton.

Burgoyne, hostigado incesantemente por las milicias rebeldes, fue incapaz de llegar hasta Nueva York y no pudo obtener refuerzos de Clinton porque éste no disponía de suficientes efectivos para asistirlo. Finalmente quedó aislado en Nueva Inglaterra, con graves problemas de abastecimiento y cercado por un ejército muy superior en número. El 17 de octubre tuvo que rendirse al comandante estadounidense Horatio Gates y fue hecho prisionero junto a su ejército hasta que se firmó la paz.

Las tropas inglesas, que constaban de casi 8000 militares regulares, mercenarios alemanes y milicianos, no fueron capaces de soportar el contraataque de 14 000 regulares y milicianos estadounidenses al mando de George Washington obtenidos voluntariamente tras una leva de voluntarios que hizo en 1775. Hubo 800 muertos estadounidenses y 1600 bajas inglesas, así como 6000 ingleses prisioneros.

Las armas usadas fueron principalmente mosquetes y más tarde, ya casi acabada la batalla, se empezaron a usar fusiles de corto alcance.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro:76,2 mm
Calidad: BU
Tirada:?












---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 23:03 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Plan de Formación de la Commonwealth británica Air (BCATP) ''*

Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, gran parte del cielo de Canadá estaba inundado con el sonido de las hélices. Cada provincia, excepto Terranova ayudó a capacitar a más de 130.000 cadetes de avión desde Canadá, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Gran Bretaña y otros países aliados como pilotos, operadores de radio, artilleros, miembros de la tripulación y los ingenieros de vuelo. El Plan Mancomunidad Británica Aire Formación (BCATP) fue uno de los mayores programas de formación de aviación multinacional de la historia, con su legado todavía visible en los aeródromos y aeropuertos regionales que salpican el país y en Canadá.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## Que viene (4 Dic 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Gran bretaña ''50 libras Britannia 2015''*
> 
> Esta moneda se puede adquirir a por su mismo facial,50 libras y como se ve tiene el mismo diseño que la britannia proof del 2014.
> 
> ...



Me han llegado un par de ellas y la calidad no tiene nada que ver con la Britannia 2015 Proof. La calidad es exactamente la misma que las de la serie de 20 pounds, tienen un buen relieve pero poco más.
Eso sí, mucho mejor que los billetes de 50 pounds


----------



## conde84 (5 Dic 2015)

*Onza del Congo ''Okapi''*

Nueva onza de esta serie ¿interminable?

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 05-dic-2015 at 16:22 ----------

*Onza Rusa ''Union economica euroasiatica''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (7 Dic 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Cuentos de ir a dormir''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro:37mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 07-dic-2015 at 15:46 ----------

*Monedas 5 euros de España ''Patrimonio de la Humanidad''*

3ª serie de esta coleccion de patrimonio de la humanidad.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 13,5 g
Diametro: 33 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 7000


----------



## conde84 (10 Dic 2015)

*3/4 onza canadienses ''Aullido del Lobo''*

Segunda moneda de esta serie bullion,la cual sera distribuida solo por el distribuidor estadounidense apmex, asi que veremos a que precio y cuando llega a europa.

Para su mayor dificultad de falsificacion la moneda lleva líneas radiales tanto en el anverso y reverso y una hoja de arce de micro-grabado con el número "16" en el centro.


Metal: plata 9999
Peso: 23,3 g
Diametro: 38,1 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada:?












---------- Post added 10-dic-2015 at 20:36 ----------

*Onza de Armenia ''20 aniversario de la constitucion''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 500


----------



## TheRedHawk (10 Dic 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> *3/4 onza canadienses ''Aullido del Lobo''*



Tengo 30 de la primera. Todas inmaculadas y encapsuladas individualmente :rolleye:

Lo que no sabía es que fuesen hacer una serie de éstas, a lo "Birds of prey".

Saludos,

TRH

PD: De todos modos, no me entusiasman mucho las monedas de esta ceca. Su plata se mancha con muchísima facilidad. Para mí *como la Perth no hay*


----------



## conde84 (12 Dic 2015)

*Onza de Niue ''Forgotten Cities -Pompeya-''*

Cuarta moneda de esta serie

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000


----------



## racional (12 Dic 2015)

Yo no compraria esas monedas nuevas raras, daros cuenta que aqui a que las vendais pueden haber pasado decadas y entonces nadie reconocera esas, solo reconoceran las tipicas, eagles, kurregands, mafles, etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2015)

¡Ay! que NO conoce mucho el tema: las Pandas, Lunares I, etc. siguen estando muy valoradas y se pagan bastante bien. Podríamos estar de acuerdo en que muchas de las monedas que aparecen en este hilo NO tienen ningún potencial de revalorización y eso ya lo hemos comentado muchos por aquí, incluido el creador y mantenedor del hilo (conde84), a quien aprovecho para agradecerle su interés.

# racional: ¿Sabe Vd. lo que es el COLECCIONISMO? Me parece que NO... Vd. lo confunde con "inversión" y lo de este hilo NO tiene nada que ver con la misma.


----------



## racional (12 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # racional: ¿Sabe Vd. lo que es el COLECCIONISMO? Me parece que NO... Vd. lo confunde con "inversión" y lo de este hilo NO tiene nada que ver con la misma.



Entonces este hilo no deberia estar en el subforo de "Bolsa e inversiones".


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2015)

Hombre, no sea Vd. tan "purista"... Por esa misma "regla de tres" MUCHOS hilos deberían desaparecer... ¿No? Mire, me imagino que en este foro hay un Administrador y también unos moderadores que son los que deciden lo que puede resultar interesante o no. Por otro lado, se ha de fijar Vd. en el número de visitas que tiene este hilo y eso se debe a "algo" que se conoce como INTERÉS, CURIOSIDAD o un "mix" de ambos...

Además, ¿no suele ser Vd. "contrario" a los MPs? Lo digo porque en un tanto por ciento muy elevado, los visitantes a este hilo pertenecen a ese "gremio"...


----------



## racional (12 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Además, ¿no suele ser Vd. "contrario" a los MPs? Lo digo porque en un tanto por ciento muy elevado, los visitantes a este hilo pertenecen a ese "gremio"...



Yo no soy contrario ni a favor, solo analizo la situación actual y busco la forma de sacar un beneficio. Asi que dependiendo de la situación sere contrario o a favor. Al final es una cuestion temporal, porque todo va cambiando con el tiempo, pero me parece una tonteria eso de abonarse a un bando y ser inflexible cuando todo esta cambiando continuamente.


----------



## TheRedHawk (13 Dic 2015)

Bueno, bueno, bueno compañeros. Pedazo compra he hecho hoy.

Nada más y nada menos que una panda de 2004... por un precio... muy atractivo :rolleye:

¿Os atrevéis a estimar? 

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2015)

¿95 Euros?

Saludos.


----------



## amador (14 Dic 2015)

Pues todo lo que sea por debajo de 90 € sería una buena compra de acuerdo a las webs "jalemanas".

Si no que equivoco creo que yo tengo desde 2009. De momento me he plantado ahí.

Hay años que están por la nubes. El 2000 por ejemplo, más de 200 euros. Parece mentira si fue hace nada ...

Saludos





TheRedHawk dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno compañeros. Pedazo compra he hecho hoy.
> 
> Nada más y nada menos que una panda de 2004... por un precio... muy atractivo :rolleye:
> 
> ...


----------



## conde84 (14 Dic 2015)

*Onza Costa de marfil ''Elefante''*

Version de 1 onza de la mneda de 54 kilos puesta unos dias atras.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 14-dic-2015 at 01:12 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Hans solo''*

Muestra a Hans solo congelado en carbonita como se pudo ver en Star Wars: El Imperio Contraataca.

Tambien disponible en oro en tamaños de 1 onza y 7,7 g.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## TheRedHawk (14 Dic 2015)

amador dijo:


> Pues todo lo que sea por debajo de 90 € sería una buena compra de acuerdo a las webs "jalemanas".
> 
> Si no que equivoco creo que yo tengo desde 2009. De momento me he plantado ahí.
> 
> ...





fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿95 Euros?
> 
> Saludos.



Fue una lucha difícil, pero la he conseguido por... *¡¡¡35€!!!* 

En cuanto me llegue a casa, la postearé en el hilo de "he comprado una moneda". Tengo que hacerle un fuerte CSI, no vaya ser del palo :XX:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## karlillobilbaino (14 Dic 2015)

Nadie da duros a pesetas, pero siempre se puede encontrar un chollo, suerte con la adquisicion!


----------



## Que viene (14 Dic 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Fue una lucha difícil, pero la he conseguido por... *¡¡¡35€!!!*
> 
> En cuanto me llegue a casa, la postearé en el hilo de "he comprado una moneda". Tengo que hacerle un fuerte CSI, no vaya ser del palo :XX:
> 
> ...



Analízala bien, que de esa moneda hay muchas falsificaciones (aunque la mayoría bastante cutres)


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2015)

Hola, TheRedHawk: Te digo lo mismo que el conforero Que viene, pues NO es "normal" ese precio de adquisición en ese tipo de moneda. Sin embargo, no llamemos al "mal tiempo" y supongamos que es "buena", así que te doy mis Felicitaciones por adelantado. En cualquier caso, para futuras adquisiciones, ten presente el tema de las falsificaciones y que ahora mismo son de lo más habitual. A mí, el pasado mes me la intentaron "pegar" con unos Denarios... y se me están quitando las ganas de comprar nada que no sea en tiendas especializadas o numismaticas.

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (14 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> que no sea en tiendas especializadas o numismaticas.
> Saludos.



Y es por eso por lo que se paga un premiun en ellas, aunque la alerta siempre debe estar, en numismaticas incluido... ademas un buen cliente siempre tiene buenos precios en ellas...


----------



## TheRedHawk (14 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, TheRedHawk: Te digo lo mismo que el conforero Que viene, pues NO es "normal" ese precio de adquisición en ese tipo de moneda. Sin embargo, no llamemos al "mal tiempo" y supongamos que es "buena", así que te doy mis Felicitaciones por adelantado. En cualquier caso, para futuras adquisiciones, ten presente el tema de las falsificaciones y que ahora mismo son de lo más habitual. A mí, el pasado mes me la intentaron "pegar" con unos Denarios... y se me están quitando las ganas de comprar nada que no sea en tiendas especializadas o numismaticas.
> 
> Saludos.



Desde luego fernando, las falsificaciones estan al orden del dia. De todos modos, antes de entrar a la subasta, he estado comparando la imagen de la moneda, con la que tiene colgada Apmex en su web y era clavada. A mayores, estuve comparando los puntos criticos de sus falsificaciones mas comunes, y parece buena (a falta de pesarla, medirla y comprobarle las estrias)

Yo siempre he comprado en tiendas especializadas, pero para hacer la coleccion panda, estoy descubriendo que si se busca concienzudamente, se pueden encontrar buenas oportunidades en ebay.

En el caso de esta moneda, su problema fue que la subasta apenas tenia visibilidad en el portal, por lo tanto los competidores eran menos de los que deberian ser 

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## karlillobilbaino (14 Dic 2015)

apenas tenia visibilidad?

Fallo ortografico en la descripcion? mala descripcion directamente? horas indecentes de finalización de la subasta?

Mis mayores chollos son de la misma forma en Ebay no solo en monedas...


----------



## TheRedHawk (14 Dic 2015)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> apenas tenia visibilidad?
> 
> Fallo ortografico en la descripcion? mala descripcion directamente? horas indecentes de finalización de la subasta?
> 
> Mis mayores chollos son de la misma forma en Ebay no solo en monedas...



Creo que un poco de cada cosa! 

El tema, es que la gente solo comenzó a entrar en la subasta en las últimas horas 

Cuando la tenga la subo.

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## conde84 (14 Dic 2015)

Yo personalmente los pandas solo los compro en casas de subasta,que se supone que dan cierta garantia y a foreros reconocidos de aqui.
En caso querer venderlos si es de una casa de subastas siempre tienes la ficha y la factura,cosa que al comprador le puede dar mas garantia de autenticidad.

Por ebay ya me la colaron dos veces, aunque en las dos me devolvieron el dinero,siempre ''da por culo'' que te metan una falsa y luego tener que mandarsela otra vez y tal.

Ojo tambien a las que bienen dentro de su ''bolsita'' de plastico que estos tambien pueden ser falsos y encima al no querer romper la bolsa uno no puede pesarlos ni verlos bien.

En ebay, los pandas sobretodo en españa, se venden por un precio muy bajo porque la gente desconfia mucho de ellos y no se puja,por lo que los remates suelen ser bajos en comparacion a su precio real.

Tampoco te quiero meterte miedo,ojala sea buena y hayas pillado una ganga.


----------



## TheRedHawk (15 Dic 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Yo personalmente los pandas solo los compro en casas de subasta,que se supone que dan cierta garantia y a foreros reconocidos de aqui.
> En caso querer venderlos si es de una casa de subastas siempre tienes la ficha y la factura,cosa que al comprador le puede dar mas garantia de autenticidad.
> 
> Por ebay ya me la colaron dos veces, aunque en las dos me devolvieron el dinero,siempre ''da por culo'' que te metan una falsa y luego tener que mandarsela otra vez y tal.
> ...



Lo de las falsificaciones chinas es que es la leche . Como bien dices conde, hasta la puñetera bolsita de ceca intentan imitar; y la verdad, hay falsificaciones muy muy buenas.

Si no eres detallista a la hora de buscar puntos críticos, igual guardas en tu caja fuerte algo que crees plata, pero realmente no es mas que un cacho de hierro bañado en plata!

De todos modos, apenas utilizo ebay... El 99% de la plata que tengo fue comprada en tiendas especializadas (dudo mucho que ahí las vendan falsas).

Ahora mismo tengo 3 pandas pendientes de llegarme: dos del 2014 y uno del 2004. Si alguno me ha dado el palo ya se verá; ahora bien, que tengan por seguro los vendedores que de timarme, me daré cuenta fijo, y se "va abé un follón" :rolleye:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## conde84 (16 Dic 2015)

*Moneda 1 kilo de Niue ''Meteorito campo del cielo''*

Campo del Cielo es la denominación de una extensa región del norte de la Argentina ubicada en el Chaco Austral, actualmente en el límite entre las provincias del Chaco y Santiago del Estero, en la cual hace aproximadamente 4000 años impactó una lluvia de meteoritos metálicos resultantes de la explosión en la atmósfera de un asteroide de alrededor de 840 000 kg.

«Campo del Cielo» es el nombre de la dispersión meteórica, mientras que cada espécimen importante que la conforma está individualizado con un nombre propio.

Uno de los fragmentos de dicha lluvia es conocido como el meteorito El Chaco y es el segundo más pesado del mundo.

Esta moneda es la mas grande realizada con la tematica de meteoritos y contiene un trozo del meteorito original.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 99


----------



## TheRedHawk (16 Dic 2015)

Esa la he visto en Ebay hace unos días, bajo sistema de subasta.

Le quedaban aún 5 días para finalizar, y las pujas ya estaban en 3000€ ::

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## karlillobilbaino (17 Dic 2015)

Ponme 2 de esas, con una me voy a hacer un collar.

Mucho dinero tiene que sobrarte para comprar ese pisapapeles... con la de opciones que hay...


----------



## conde84 (17 Dic 2015)

*Onzas de Tuvalu ''Año del mono, monos de la fortuna''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada:1500












---------- Post added 17-dic-2015 at 23:24 ----------

*3 onzas de Burkina Faso ''Eclipse solar''*

El sol esta chapado en oro.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 999










Fotos sacadas de firstcoincompany


----------



## conde84 (20 Dic 2015)

*Onza de KAZAKHSTAN ''Bata''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (21 Dic 2015)

*Onza de KAZAKHSTAN ''Muflon oriental''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (23 Dic 2015)

*5 onzas de Chad ''Meteorito Sijoté-Alín''*

El meteorito de Sijoté-Alín es un meteorito metálico caído en Rusia en el año 1947 sobre las montañas Sijoté-Alín. Esta lluvia de meteoritos fue la más grande de la historia reciente.

En torno a las 10:30 de la mañana del 12 de febrero de 1947 se pudo observar en las montañas Sijoté-Alín un gran bólido, más brillante que el Sol y procedente del norte, descendiendo en un ángulo de aproximadamente 41 grados. El fuerte fogonazo y el gran estruendo se pudieron detectar en un radio de 300 km a la redonda (punto de impacto, astroblema, cercano a Luchegorsk y aproximadamente a 440 km al noreste de Vladivostok. Una estela de humo de aproximadamente 32 kilómetros de altura permaneció en el cielo durante varias horas. Fue un suceso tan impactante que en 1957, para conmemorar su 10 aniversario, el servicio postal de la URSS lanzó un sello en el que se muestra la columna de humo. Se calcula que el peso de este bólido estaba entre las 20 y 23 toneladas en el momento de entrar en la atmósfera. Este suceso desató el interés de los geólogos y científicos de toda la URSS que acudieron al lugar para encontrar estos fragmentos con equipos de detección de metales y estudiar lo ocurrido. En 1950 se editó un documental de 10 minutos de duración sobre este meteorito.

El meteorito en el momento de entrada en la atmósfera viajaba a una velocidad de 14 km/s, es decir, a una velocidad de 50.400 km/h y comenzó a romperse en fragmentos, desencadenando la lluvia de meteoritos. A una altitud de 5,6 km la masa más grande rompió en una violenta explosión. A día de hoy miles de fragmentos de este meteorito se hallan desperdigados por las montañas de Sijoté-Alín. Se reconocen fácilmente como pegotes de hierro fundido. Aunque no se trate de una pieza extremadamente rara, es un meteorito bastante apreciado por los coleccionistas, ya sea por su importancia, por su reciente caída, o por su férrea belleza. El difícil acceso a la zona debido a una tupida masa forestal de taiga dificulta que coleccionistas de meteoritos puedan encontrar con comodidad los fragmentos desperdigados. Los vestigios más comunes de este tremendo impacto no suelen exceder los dos centímetros ni pesar más allá de los 15 gramos. La pieza más grande encontrada hasta la fecha tiene un peso de 1.745 Kg y se encuentra en el museo geológico de Moscú.

La moneda tiene un fragmento real del meteorito.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 170 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (28 Dic 2015)

*Onza rusa ''Centro internacional de la infancia APTEK''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (31 Dic 2015)

*5 onzas de Mali ''Meteorito lunar NWA 8599''*

Moneda fabricada por la casa de la moneda de Polonia para Mali.

Cuenta con un fragmento del meteorito lunar NWA 8599 descubierto en el año 2014 en el norte de africa occidental.El meteorito pesaba 36,5 g de hay que la moneda cueste 750 euros debido al alto costo de cada fragmento de meteorito.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 60,1 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 130


----------



## conde84 (31 Dic 2015)

Aprovecho este hilo para desear un feliz año 2016 a todo el mundo y una feliz navidad.

Tambien ya de paso agradecer a todo el mundo que ha seguido este hilo durante todo el año,que por las visitas que tiene no son pocos, cosa que me alegra bastante y anima a seguir con entusiasmo en el.
Gracias a todos que me habeis thankeado o como se diga las monedas que he puesto,en especial a fernandocdj que desde el primer dia lo ha hecho cosa que se agradece.

Y nada mas, espero seguir llenando este hilo otro año mas de monedas y espero que os gusten y la plata suba a 100 dolares para finiquitar la hipoteca (por pedir que no falte).

Feliz cena de nochevieja!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2015)

Gracias a ti, conde84, por mantener este hilo tan interesante y que nos permite estar actualizados sobre las monedas que van saliendo. Te diré que pocas "incursiones" hago (fuera del "mío") por otros hilos del foro y la única excepción "fija" es ÉSTE. 

Teniendo en cuenta la labor y el trabajo desarrollado, pues entiendo que pocos "thanks" recibes, máxime teniendo en cuenta lo visitado que es el hilo, pero bueno ahí poco puedo hacer...

Que pases un Feliz Año 2016 y extensible a todos los lectores de este magnífico hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (3 Ene 2016)

*Onza australiana ''Australian wedge-tailed eagle 2016''*

Nueva moneda del aguila diseñada por John Mercanti.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?


----------



## Abraam1976 (4 Ene 2016)

Qué pasada la del meteorito, se me hace la boca agua!!! Felices fiestas desde Toledo, un enamorado de las onzas


----------



## conde84 (4 Ene 2016)

*''Onza'' China ''20 anviversario del banco de Beijing''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 30 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 50000


----------



## conde84 (7 Ene 2016)

*Onza de Isla de Man ''Gato marron de la Habana''*

Nueva moneda de esta serie que lleva lanzandose desde 1988

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (7 Ene 2016)

*Onza Ucraniana ''Cosaco Bogdan Khmelnitsky''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 07-ene-2016 at 23:05 ----------

*Onza rusa ''150 aniversario de la fundacion de Elista*

Elistá (es la capital de la República de Kalmukia en Rusia.


1865 se considera el año de fundación de la ciudad.

En febrero de 1918 se establece el gobierno soviético. En 1930 Elistá obtiene el estatus de ciudad. En agosto de 1942, durante la Gran Guerra Patria, Elistá fue ocupada por las tropas alemanas. El Ejército Rojo libera la ciudad el 31 de diciembre de 1942. El 28 de diciembre de 1943 la población kalmuka fue deportada a Siberia, Kazajstán y Asia Central, por acusaciones de Stalin de colaborar con los alemanes. En 1957 los kalmukos pudieron volver.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (9 Ene 2016)

*Onza de KAZAKHSTAN ''Nasriddin Afandi''*

Nasriddin Afandi es un popular filosofo y sabio kazajo.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 09-ene-2016 at 02:07 ----------

*Onza Rusa ''Kiji''*

Kizhi o Kijí, es una isla ubicada en el lago Onega en la república de Carelia, Rusia. En 1990 el pogost (recinto) de Kizhi fue declarado Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la Unesco. 

Como señala este organismo internacional, el recinto de Kizhi «se encuentra en una de las muchas islas del lago Onega, en Carelia. Pueden verse en él dos iglesias de madera del siglo XVIII y un campanario octogonal, también de madera y construido en 1862. Estas inusuales construcciones, en la que los carpinteros crearon una audaz arquitectura visionaria, perpetúan un antiguo modelo de espacio parroquial y están en armonía con el paisaje que las rodea».

Según dice una leyenda, la Iglesia de la Transfiguración fue construida por el maestro carpintero Néstor utilizando una sola hacha, herramienta que luego lanzó simbólicamente al lago Onega mientras pronunciaba las palabras "No la hubo, y no habrá otra iglesia como esta". Actualmente, es uno de los destinos turísticos más populares de Rusia, pues reúne un conjunto fabuloso de iglesias, capillas y casas construidas con madera encastrada.

Kizhi tiene una longitud de 7 kilómetros y mide 500 metros de ancho. Se encuentra rodeada aproximadamente por 5.000 islas, las cuales en su mayoría son pequeñas (algunas tienen un diámetro de tan sólo 2 metros, sin embargo, otras alcanzan una longitud de 35 kilómetros). El pogost de Kizhi es un asentamiento que unificó a más de 100 pueblos en el siglo XVI.

La edificación más importante de la isla es la Iglesia de la Transfiguración, la cual fue terminada de construir en 1722; cuenta con 22 cúpulas encastradas y con un hermoso iconostasio. Al lado de ésta se encuentra la iglesia de la Intersección (9 cúpulas) construida en 1764 y una torre con un enorme reloj en forma octagonal (1874). Sin embargo, lo más asombroso de estas edificaciones es que fueron erigidas sin utilizar un solo clavo.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 4500







Version coloreada con tirada de 500 ejemplares


----------



## makokillo (9 Ene 2016)

Republic of Palau 
YEAR OF THE MONKEY 
Series LUNAR SKULLS 
2016 $5 

Segunda moneda de la serie de 12 monedas LUNAR SKULLS correspondiente a 2016 año del mono. Esta vez el pais de emision es Palau y el valor 5 dolares.

Acabo de hacer mi pre orden de compra de un set de 1 proof + 1 BU por un total de 189€ envio incluido

Name of series
LUNAR SKULLS
Specifications
Metal	Silver
Mintage	500 Proof & 2000 BU
Fineness (% purity)	99.9%
Content (Troy OZ)	2 oz (2 x 1oz)
Denomination (USD)	$5 + $5 US Dollars
Weight (g)	31.10
Diameter (mm)	38.61
Year of Issue	2016
Country	Republic of Palau
Edge	Reeded
Quality	PROOF & Brilliant Uncirculated
Package type includes	Capsule for each coin
Certificate of Authenticity	Certificate with a serial number
Serial number	Serial number on each coin and certificate. Serial numbers of Proof and BU will be matched. You can leave a comment in your order with your preferences about serial number (we will do our best)


----------



## conde84 (11 Ene 2016)

*Onza bielorusa '' Polotsk ciudad de Skaryna''*

Francysk Skaryna fue un editor bielorruso durante el siglo XVI, célebre por ser uno de los primeros impresores de Europa del Este y por haber establecido bases para el desarrollo del idioma bielorruso en el ámbito literario.
Su lugar de nacimiento fue Polotsk.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique Finish
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 11-ene-2016 at 02:07 ----------

*Onza rusa ''Kremlin de Kolomna''
*
Kolomna es una ciudad perteneciente al óblast de Moscú, situada en la confluencia de los ríos Moscova y Oká. Según el censo del año 2010 tiene una población de 148.430 habitantes. Fue fundada en el año 1177.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 4500







Version coloreada con 500 ejemplares


----------



## conde84 (13 Ene 2016)

*Onza china ''Año del mono''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 200000







---------- Post added 13-ene-2016 at 01:16 ----------

*Onza rusa ''Estatua de la madre patria''*

La Estatua de la Madre Patria, es una estatua monumental levantada sobre la colina Mamáyev Kurgán en Volgogrado, antigua Stalingrado, en conmemoración de la Batalla de Stalingrado durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Fue diseñada por el escultor Yevgeny Vuchetich y por el ingeniero estructural Nikolai Nikitin, y fue declarada la estatua más grande del mundo en 1967. Comparada con las estatuas nuevas más grandes, la Estatua de la Madre Patria es significativamente más compleja desde el punto de vista de la ingeniería, debido a su característica postura con la espada alzada en alto con su mano derecha, y la mano izquierda con un gesto de llamada.

Esta estatua se basa principalmente en la personificación de la Madre Rusia aunque también es una moderna interpretación de la Victoria o Niké. La estatua es una alegoría de la Patria que exhorta a sus hijos a batallar contra el enemigo.







Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 4500


----------



## Preset Station (13 Ene 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza china ''Año del mono''*
> 
> Metal: plata 999
> Peso: 31,1 g
> ...



¿Esta moneda dónde se puede comprar? Ya le he visto en el foro antes pero no la he visto a la venta en ninguna tienda. Y la moneda me encanta.


----------



## conde84 (14 Ene 2016)

Preset Station dijo:


> ¿Esta moneda dónde se puede comprar? Ya le he visto en el foro antes pero no la he visto a la venta en ninguna tienda. Y la moneda me encanta.



En ebay si no esta,estara dentro de poco seguramente.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2016 at 20:03 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Daniel en el foso de los leones''*


Sexta moneda de la serie ''Historias Bibilicas''

Se representa el episodio bíblico de Daniel en el foso de los leones, en el que el profeta Daniel es arrojado al foso de los leones tras la encerrona de los consejeros del rey persa, Darío. Estos convencieron al rey a firmar un edicto de obligado cumplimiento para que nadie orara a ningún dios u hombre al margen del propio monarca, lo que contravenía la Ley Mosaica que seguía Daniel.

Al continuar con su rutina de adoración de su Dios, Daniel se hizo culpable y fue arrojado al foso de los leones, pero Dios milagrosamente cerró la boca de las fieras y el profeta sobrevivió. La norma durante siglos fue representar a Daniel entre dos leones simétricos debido al origen persa de la escena, que evolucionó hacia una iconografía cada vez más compleja.

La moneda tiene el grabado de una ilustracion de Gustave Doré’s.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 1499


----------



## conde84 (18 Ene 2016)

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''Aguila de Haast''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidadroof
Tirada: 1500











---------- Post added 18-ene-2016 at 20:20 ----------

*5 onzas rusas ''Gran duque Vladimir''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso:169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1500


----------



## conde84 (19 Ene 2016)

*Onzas australianas ''50 anviversario cambio al sistema decimal a su moneda''*

Hace cincuenta años, el 14 de febrero de 1966, Australia el sistema decimal a su moneda, que marca el final de su sistema de moneda británica basada en libras, chelines y peniques.

Metal: plata 999
Peso:31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000 sets (las dos se venden en un set conjunto)

















---------- Post added 19-ene-2016 at 20:11 ----------

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''100 años de servicio de la RSA''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso:31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 1500


----------



## conde84 (20 Ene 2016)

*Onza Rusa ''Lago Baikal''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 4500







Version coloreada de 500 ejemplares







---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 23:35 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Salmon atlantico''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,8 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500


----------



## conde84 (22 Ene 2016)

*Onza rusa ''Palacio Peterhof''*

El palacio de Peterhof es un conjunto del palacio y del parque que se encuentra en la orilla meridional del Golfo de Finlandia, a unos 29 km de San Petersburgo. Está situado en el territorio de la ciudad de Peterhof, llamado antiguamente Petrodvoréts). El conjunto de palacio y parque de la ciudad de Petrodvoréts y su centro histórico forma parte del lugar Patrimonio de la Humanidad llamado «Centro histórico de San Petersburgo y conjuntos monumentales anexos».El centro del conjunto lo constituye el Palacio Grande, que está construido en la terraza marítima y es de estilo barroco. Destacan sus parques y fuentes.


Hasta la Revolución de Octubre (1917) Peterhof fue residencia de los zares. En el año 1918 se transformó en museo. Durante de Segunda Guerra Mundial estuvo ocupado por las tropas alemanas. Antes de su llegada se pudieron evacuar más de 8.000 objetos de decoración de los palacios y cerca de 50 estatuas. Las tropas alemanas destruyeron casi todo. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial se empezó a restaurar el Palacio de Peterhof, y aún hoy continúan las obras (2007). Desde 1945 está abierto el Parque Inferior. Desde 1946 las fuentes se están reconstruyendo de memoria, como la fuente «Sansón», que fue robada por las tropas alemanas. En el año 1952 se empezó a reconstruir el Palacio Grande. En 1964 quedaron abiertas al público las salas del museo.







Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 4500







Version coloreada de 500 ejemplares







---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 01:24 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Paisajes canadienses: Chalet de Sky''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,8 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (23 Ene 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Leopardo de las nieves''*

5ª moneda de la coleccion animales en peligro de extincion de Niue fabricada por la casa de la moneda de Nueva zelanda.

El leopardo de las nieves es una especie de mamífero carnívoro de la familia Felidae propia de las montañas de Asia Central.

Viven en montañas remotas a altitudes de hasta 6000 m, motivo por el cual es poco lo que se sabe de ellos. Su pelo es gris, suave y excepcionalmente denso, y tiene una cola también de longitud excepcional que enrolla alrededor del cuerpo para abrigarse.

Caza de día y ataca a todo tipo de animales salvajes, así como al ganado. Son a veces matados por granjeros, pero también cazados por su piel.

Se desconoce la cantidad de ejemplares que quedan en estado salvaje, aunque se estima que habrá apenas 5000 ejemplares; por lo tanto, se trata de una especie en peligro de extinción.

El período de gestación es de aproximadamente 100 días, teniendo normalmente dos cachorros, aunque puede tener un máximo de cinco crías. Se consideran adultos a los dos años.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (25 Ene 2016)

*Onza rusa ''Kremlin de Pskov''*

Pskov es una ciudad en el noroeste de Rusia, está localizada a unos 20 km al este de la frontera con Estonia, en el río Velíkaya, al sureste del lago de Pskov. La ciudad es el centro administrativo del óblast de Pskov.

Pskov todavía preserva muchas de sus antiguas murallas medievales, construidas sobre el siglo XIII. El Kremlin, o ciudadela medieval, parece tan impresionante como siempre. Dentro de sus murallas se eleva la Catedral de la Trinidad de 77,5 m de altura, fundada en 1138 y reconstruida en 1690. La catedral contiene las tumbas de los santos Vsévolod (fallecido en 1138) y Dovmont (fallecido en 1299). Otras viejas catedrales adornan la abadía Mirozhsky (finalizada sobre 1152), San Juan (finalizada sobre 1243), y el monasterio de Snetogorsky (construido en 1310 y pintado en 1313).







Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 4500







Version coloreada de 500 unidades







---------- Post added 25-ene-2016 at 01:26 ----------

*Onza de Burkina Faso ''Bigfoot''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 350


----------



## conde84 (26 Ene 2016)

*Onza de Burkina faso ''Tyrannosaurus Rex''*

El ojo del dinosaurio es un cristal azul.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 500


----------



## takipa (26 Ene 2016)

makokillo dijo:


> Republic of Palau
> YEAR OF THE MONKEY
> Series LUNAR SKULLS
> 2016 $5
> ...



Buenas noches,
Se me plantea una duda. He visto otro diseño de la segunda Lunar Skull, año del mono de Ghana, como la del año pasado y no de Palau. ¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar?. 
Saludos


----------



## makokillo (26 Ene 2016)

takipa dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> Se me plantea una duda. He visto otro diseño de la segunda Lunar Skull, año del mono de Ghana, como la del año pasado y no de Palau. ¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar?.
> Saludos



Bueno, como estas monedas digamos que no son "oficiales" pues cualquier mint viendo el exito obtenido por la primera moneda de esta serie puede sacar otra moneda parecida y aprovecharse de la popularidad de la serie. No es la primera vez que ocurre y por desgracia no será la ultima.
Supongo que te refieres a esta:
1 oz Ghana Lunar Skull Year of the Monkey 5 Cedis 2016 proof High Rel


----------



## takipa (26 Ene 2016)

Si, exactamente. Ahora no sé cuál es la verdadera serie de las Lunar Skull, si las de Ghana de 2015 y 2016 o la de Ghana de 2015 y la Palau 2016.


----------



## conde84 (27 Ene 2016)

takipa dijo:


> Si, exactamente. Ahora no sé cuál es la verdadera serie de las Lunar Skull, si las de Ghana de 2015 y 2016 o la de Ghana de 2015 y la Palau 2016.



Me pasa lo mismo.

La logica seria pensar que la ''verdadera'' es la de ghana debido a que la del año pasado y la que empezo la serie tambien fue de ghana por lo que sigue con su coleccion y palau se ha apuntado al carro.
Ilustremos la de ghana:


----------



## makokillo (27 Ene 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo.
> 
> La logica seria pensar que la ''verdadera'' es la de ghana debido a que la del año pasado y la que empezo la serie tambien fue de ghana por lo que sigue con su coleccion y palau se ha apuntado al carro.
> Ilustremos la de ghana:



Eso debio pensar la nueva mint que pensaria todo el mundo pero la segunda moneda de la serie es la de Palau. La de Ghana 2016 es la primera de esa mint, no hay mas que fijarse en los diseños y en los distribuidores oficiales.


----------



## conde84 (27 Ene 2016)

*3 onzas de Fiji ''Camara del Ambar''*

Tercera moneda de la serie ''obras maestras en piedra''

La Cámara de Ámbar, original situada en el Palacio de Catalina de Tsárskoye Seló (cerca de San Petersburgo), fue una lujosa habitación del zar de Rusia consistente en un conjunto de paneles de distintos tamaños, zócalos y muebles formados por miles de astillas de ámbar cuyo precio era doce veces superior al del oro.1

La Cámara fue elaborada entre 1701 y 1707 por dos equipos de artesanos alemanes y daneses, con los adornos hechos de ámbar y decorados con hojas de oro, valiosas gemas y espejos hasta que fue completada y colocada en el Palacio Real de Berlín. Tras sucesivas ampliaciones, la Cámara alcanzó una extensión de 55 metros cuadrados y hasta 6 toneladas de ámbar se usaron en su construcción. La Cámara fue admirada por el zar Pedro I el Grande de Rusia durante una visita a Berlín y luego se convirtió en un regalo de Federico Guillermo I de Prusia al propio zar en 1716 para estrechar las relaciones diplomáticas entre ambas naciones y desde entonces fue considerada el orgullo de la corte del Imperio Ruso.

La Cámara fue instalada por la emperatriz Isabel I de Rusia en el Palacio de Catalina de Tsárskoye Seló, la residencia de verano de los zares de Rusia, siendo un monumento artístico bien preservado incluso tras la Revolución de 1917 y la guerra civil que le siguió.

Al empezar la invasión alemana de la URSS en junio de 1941 durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, especialistas enviados por el gobierno soviético trataron de evacuar la Cámara de Ámbar hacia Sverdlovsk, como ya se había hecho con la mayor parte de tesoros artísticos de Leningrado y sus alrededores. Los especialistas soviéticos no pudieron cumplir su tarea pues el paso de los siglos había debilitado el ámbar hasta hacerlo muy frágil y resultaba imposible demantelar la Cámara sin romper los paneles. Sin tiempo para seguir su trabajo debido al rápido avance de la Wehrmacht, el personal soviético apenas pudo cubrir la Cámara con papel común para tratar de esconderla.

El gobierno del Tercer Reich incluyó la Cámara en la lista de obras de arte para su saqueo y las tropas germanas la descubrieron pronto al ocupar Tsárkoye Selo el 17 de septiembre de 1941 antes de empezar el Sitio de Leningrado. Especialistas alemanes desmontaron la Cámara tras 36 horas continuas de trabajo, extrayendo los paneles de las paredes y la trasladaron al Castillo de Königsberg, donde fue exhibida en noviembre de 1941.

La Cámara fue vista por última vez durante los últimos meses de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, en tanto el Castillo de Königsberg sufrió daños cuando la RAF británica bombardeó la ciudad en julio de 1944. Cuando en enero de 1945 las tropas del Ejército Rojo lanzaron su Ofensiva de Prusia Oriental, las autoridades nazis trataron de evacuar los tesoros artísticos de Königsberg hacia el oeste, pero es dudoso que se lograse rescatar la Cámara de Ambar en el caos de la Evacuación de Prusia Oriental. Hay hipótesis que determinan la desaparición de la Cámara en el naufragio del barco alemán que la evacuaba de Königsberg, pero otras apuntan a que nunca pudo ser retirada y quedó destruida en los duelos de artillería entre alemanes y soviéticos durante la Batalla de Königsberg a inicios de abril de 1945. Investigaciones realizadas en la URSS no hallaron rastros de la Cámara en el Mar Báltico ni en posibles escondites de la región.

Durante el verano y otoño de 2015 debido al descubrimiento en la Baja Silesia (Polonia), de unos túneles subterráneos que alojan, según imágenes obtenidas por georadares,2 un convoy nazi, se está barajando la hipótesis de que en alguno de sus vagones se encuentre la Cámara, lingotes de oro, joyas y demás enajenaciones a los contrarios al Régimen del Tercer Reich.3

En 2003 la Cámara fue reemplazada por una copia situada en el mismo Palacio de Catalina de Tsárskoye Seló, realizada con recursos de empresas alemanas, encabezadas por la compañía Ruhrgas AG, del grupo E.ON, y cor artesanos y artistas rusos y alemanes. El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, y el canciller alemán, Gerhard Schröder, la inauguraron en el final de los festejos del aniversario 300 de la ciudad de San Petersburgo.







Camara del ambar original en 1931

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: antique finish con incrustaciones de ambar en ambas caras
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (28 Ene 2016)

*Onza rusa ''Kremlin de Rostov''*

Rostov es una de las ciudades más antiguas de Rusia y un importante centro turístico del llamado anillo de oro. Está localizada sobre las orillas del Lago Nero en el Óblast de Yaroslavl.

Aunque el nombre oficial de la ciudad es Rostov, en Rusia se la conoce como Rostov Veliki. Este nombre es usado para distinguirla de Rostov del Don, que es ahora una ciudad mucho mayor con un millón de habitantes. Rostov Yaroslavsk es el nombre oficial de su estación de ferrocarril, debido a su localización en el Óblast Yaroslavl; casi nunca llaman así a la ciudad.

Rostov fue precedida por Sarskoye Gorodishche, que algunos eruditos interpretan como la capital de la tribu merya, mientras que otros piensan que era un enclave de comercio vikingo importante. La primera mención de esta ciudad se produjo en el año 862, dándola a conocer como un enclave ya importante. En el siglo XIII, Rostov se hizo la capital de uno de los principados rusos más prominentes. Fue incorporada al principado de Moscú el año 1474.

Incluso después de que perdiera su independencia, Rostóv era todavía un centro eclesiástico de importancia extrema, desde el año 988 era uno de los principales obispados rusos. En el siglo XIV, los obispos de Rostov se hicieron arzobispos, y más tarde, en el siglo XVI, obispos metropolitanos. Es a uno de aquellos metropolitanos, Iona Sysóyevich, 1607-1690, al que la ciudad debe su señal principal, el Kremlin, considerado como el más fino, aparte del de Moscú.

Devastado por los mongoles en los siglos XIII y XIV y por los polacos en 1608, Rostov es ahora poco más que un pueblo soñoliento. El metropolitano fue transferido a Yaroslavl, en el siglo XVIII.

El Kremlin está al lado de dos grandes monasterios, ambos al lado del Lago Nero. A la derecha del Kremlin está el monasterio de Abrán, fundado en el siglo XI, y uno de lo más viejo de Rusia. Su catedral, comisionada por Iván el Terrible en 1553 para conmemorar la conquista de Kazán, inspiró numerosas iglesias en la región, en particular en Yaroslavl. El monasterio Yákovlevsky, situado a la izquierda del Kremlin, en las afueras de la ciudad, ha sido venerado como el lugar sagrado de San Dmitry de Rostov. La mayor parte de las estructuras de monasterio fueron construidas a finales del siglo XVIII y a principios del siglo XIX en el estilo neoclásico fino. Hay también dos iglesias de siglo XVII, dedicadas a la Concepción de Santa Ana y a la Transfiguración de Nuestro Salvador. A diferencia de la mayor parte de otras iglesias en la ciudad, el monasterio y unas casas de un seminario teológico pertenecen a la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa.












Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 4500







Version coloreada de 500 ejemplares


----------



## conde84 (30 Ene 2016)

*3 onzas de Fiji ''Celtic Art''*

2ª moneda de la serie ''Mandala art'' esta vez dedicada al arte celta.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish con una media esfera de malaquita verde en el centro
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (1 Feb 2016)

*Onza Rusa ''Laura de la trinidad y San Sergio''*

El monasterio de la Trinidad y San Sergio en la ciudad de Sérguiev Posad (antiguo Zagorsk) es un importante monasterio ruso y centro espiritual de la iglesia ortodoxa rusa. Sérguiev Posad se encuentra a unos 70 kilómetros al noreste de Moscú en la carretera que va a Yaroslavl. Actualmente alberga a únos 300 monjes. Según la Unesco, que lo declaró Patrimonio de la Humanidad en 1993, se trata de «un buen ejemplo de monasterio ortodoxo en funcionamiento, con rasgos militares típicos de los siglos XV al XVIII, período durante el que se desarrolló. La iglesia principal del Lavra (monasterio), la catedral de la Asunción (que recuerda a la catedral del Kremlin del mismo nombre) contiene la tumba de Borís Godunov». Destaca la Unesco que, entre sus tesoros, se encuentra el famoso icono de la Trinidad, obra de Andréi Rubliov.







Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 4500







Version coloreada de 500 ejemplares


----------



## conde84 (2 Feb 2016)

*2 onzas australianas ''Australian Kangaroo''*

Moneda acuñada al estilo de ''Dioses/as del olimpo'', para capturar la profundidad y el detalle del diseño, la moneda es acuñada en alto relieve en un formato sin montura y cuenta con un acabado antiguo.

Se emite como moneda de curso legal con valor facial de 2 dolares.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 40,5 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 3000


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Feb 2016)

Muy bonita esta última, es una pena que la FNMT no acuñe nada bonito en ese estilo. También me gustan mucho algunas acuñaciones de palau y otras islas del pacífico, aquellas que vendia el famoso forero "innombrable". Ahora bien, en este último caso dudo bastante de su valor futuro, todo lo que se salga de CECAS de paises serios es una apuesta muy arriesgada.


----------



## conde84 (3 Feb 2016)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Muy bonita esta última, es una pena que la FNMT no acuñe nada bonito en ese estilo. También me gustan mucho algunas acuñaciones de palau y otras islas del pacífico, aquellas que vendia el famoso forero "innombrable". Ahora bien, en este último caso dudo bastante de su valor futuro, todo lo que se salga de CECAS de paises serios es una apuesta muy arriesgada.




¿quien era el forero innombrable?¿porque innombrable?


----------



## Nico (3 Feb 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿quien era el forero innombrable?¿porque innombrable?



No podemos nombrarlo. Es una pena pero es así.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Feb 2016)

Nico dijo:


> No podemos nombrarlo. Es una pena pero es así.



Podría ser algo como fem + (tienda en ingles)? De ser él..... menudo elemento, ha dejado buenos amigos en los foros de nusmismáticos.


----------



## makokillo (3 Feb 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Podría ser algo como fem + (tienda en ingles)? De ser él..... menudo elemento, ha dejado buenos amigos en los foros de nusmismáticos.



Bufffffff , gracias a Dios no llegue a conocer al "innombrable" ahora mas conocido como ********  , me he estado leyendo un par de hilos suyos de por el 2010 y menudo elemento, aunque todo sea dicho, me parece que se le veia venir de lejos desde el segundo 0 .


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Feb 2016)

makokillo dijo:


> Bufffffff , gracias a Dios no llegue a conocer al "innombrable" ahora mas conocido como ********  , me he estado leyendo un par de hilos suyos de por el 2010 y menudo elemento, aunque todo sea dicho, me parece que se le veia venir de lejos desde el segundo 0 .



Pues yo sí le conocí, y en persona. Nunca cerré trato con él, era de esas personas que no "inspiraba". Antes, solía acudir junto a su padre (conocido comerciante de billetes de la Plz Mayor) a las convenciones mensuales, luego este muchacho empezó con sus "objetos de arte-inversión" con el tema de la "restauración" de billetes (en muchos casos se olvidaba decir que habían sido restaurados) y fue cavando su futuro....

Anduvo de aquí para allá, y por la cronología que comentas, debió de se este foro uno de los últimos que pisó, del de monedas se le invitó a salir a tomar el aire allá por 2008.

Hace ya tiempo que le he perdido a pista, pero como en todos sitios, dentro de la numismática también hay corros de escalera, chismes y rumores. Me comentaron que había montado una numismática "numis + cazadores en inglés" y parece que ahí está, que ha olvidado aquellos objetos de arte inversion con incrustaciones y que garantizaba un rotundo éxito y bla, bla, bla.... la pena es que hubo gente que le creyó y se gastaron verdaderas montañas de dinero de aquella "época" y que he visto malvender casi a peso años mas tarde....


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (4 Feb 2016)

Que tiempos de fem****. Alguna moneda cayó porque me gustó el diseño.


----------



## conde84 (4 Feb 2016)

*Onza Australiana ''Australian saltwater cocodriles - ''Monty''*


Esta es la version en alto relieve del cocodrilo ''Monty'' con distinto dibujo en la moneda que su otra version UNC.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 32 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1500


----------



## conde84 (6 Feb 2016)

*Onza canadiense ''Puma de las nieves''*

Primera moneda de la serie bullion canadiense dedicada a los depredadores de canada.
La serie constara de 4 monedas.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 1000000


----------



## makokillo (6 Feb 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza canadiense ''Puma de las nieves''*
> 
> Primera moneda de la serie bullion canadiense dedicada a los depredadores de canada.
> La serie constara de 5 monedas.
> ...



Pues esta me gusta muchisimo.Si "atinan" bien con el contraste entre el negro del puma con el fondo plateado, en mano puede quedar de fabula. Y para ser "bullion" tiene un diseño que ya lo quisieran muchisimas onzas conmemorativas.
Por cierto, creo que van a sacar 4 monedas en la serie, no cinco, a dos por año.


----------



## necho (6 Feb 2016)

makokillo dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que van a sacar 4 monedas en la serie, no cinco, a dos por año.



Para complementar lo dicho por Makokillo, aquí el comunicado oficial de la RCM en donde dicen que la serie estará compuesta por 4 entregas.


----------



## makokillo (7 Feb 2016)

necho dijo:


> Para complementar lo dicho por Makokillo, aquí el comunicado oficial de la RCM en donde dicen que la serie estará compuesta por 4 entregas.



Coooñ... si ya las tienes :8: creia que aun estaban por salir.


----------



## romanrdgz (7 Feb 2016)

Donde leches comprais estas monedas? Se me cae la baba viéndolas


----------



## makokillo (7 Feb 2016)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Donde leches comprais estas monedas? Se me cae la baba viéndolas



El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle

Aqui puedes encontrar esta y muchisimas más, es la tienda del amigo Necho.


----------



## Visrul (7 Feb 2016)

necho dijo:


> Para complementar lo dicho por Makokillo, aquí el comunicado oficial de la RCM en donde dicen que la serie estará compuesta por 4 entregas.



Joe...r!!. Esto es efectividad y rapidez y lo demás son tonterías...


----------



## conde84 (8 Feb 2016)

*2 onzas de Palau ''Amar Sagar''*

Nueva moneda de la famosa serie ''Tiffany art''.

La moneda muestra el palacio Amar Singh del siglo 17 situado en el lago Amal sagar en la ciudad de Jaisalrmer en India.












Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 999

Tambien en version de 1 kilo con tirada de 99 unidades.


----------



## Tichy (8 Feb 2016)

necho dijo:


> Para complementar lo dicho por Makokillo, aquí el comunicado oficial de la RCM en donde dicen que la serie estará compuesta por 4 entregas.



Pues en foto, impresionante. Ahora bien, lo que no indica la RCM es si han hecho algo respecto a las manchas de leche. No es un problema exclusivo suyo, pero sí que afecta a sus monedas en mucha mayor medida que otras Mint.


----------



## conde84 (9 Feb 2016)

*Onza Australiana ''The rats of Trobuk''*

Las ratas de Tobruk fue el nombre dado a los soldados de la guarnición que tenía el puerto libio de Tobruk contra el Afrika Corps , durante el cerco de Tobruk , en la Segunda Guerra Mundial . El asedio comenzó el 10 de abril 1941 y finalmente fue relevado al final de noviembre.

Entre abril y agosto de 1941, alrededor de 14.000 soldados australianos fueron sitiados en Tobruk por un ejército alemán-italiano al mando del general Erwin Rommel .

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000








---------- Post added 09-feb-2016 at 22:35 ----------

*Onza australiana ''Batalla del Somme''*

La batalla del Somme de 1916 fue una de las más largas y sangrientas de la Primera Guerra Mundial, con más de un millón de bajas entre ambos bandos. Las fuerzas británicas y francesas intentaron romper las líneas alemanas a lo largo de un frente de cuarenta kilómetros al norte y al sur del río Somme, en el norte de Francia. El principal propósito de la batalla era distraer a las tropas germanas de la batalla de Verdún; sin embargo, las bajas de la batalla del Somme terminaron siendo superiores a las de esta última.

La batalla es recordada principalmente por su primer día, 1 de julio de 1916, en el que los británicos sufrieron 57 740 bajas, de las cuales 19 240 fueron mortales. Constituye la batalla más sangrienta en la historia del Ejército Británico.

Igualmente terrible fue la batalla para el Ejército Alemán, descrita por uno de sus oficiales como «la tumba de barro del ejército en campaña». Cuando acabó la batalla, ambos bandos habían comprobado hasta qué punto podía ser mortífera la guerra moderna. La suma importancia del Somme en el devenir posterior de la guerra queda reflejada en las palabras del oficial e historiador británico James Edmonds: «No es demasiado arriesgado decir que las bases de la victoria final en el Frente Occidental fueron sentadas por la ofensiva de 1916 en el Somme».


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreada
Tirada: 7500


----------



## Lorca83-2 (10 Feb 2016)

muy elaboradas, pero la plata no vale una mierda, si fuera oro...


----------



## makokillo (10 Feb 2016)

Lorca83-2 dijo:


> muy elaboradas, pero la plata no vale una mierda, si fuera oro...



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


Pues si fuera oro, el hilo se llamaria "NUEVAS ONZAS DE ORO"


----------



## Beto (10 Feb 2016)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues esta me gusta muchisimo.Si "atinan" bien con el contraste entre el negro del puma con el fondo plateado, en mano puede quedar de fabula. Y para ser "bullion" tiene un diseño que ya lo quisieran muchisimas onzas conmemorativas.
> Por cierto, creo que van a sacar 4 monedas en la serie, no cinco, a dos por año.



He visto otra imagen por ahi y el puma no es negro.... a ver si la encuentro...



conde84 dijo:


> *Onza Australiana ''The rats of Trobuk''*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EStas no costaran 20 euros, no...:

---------- Post added 10-feb-2016 at 17:06 ----------

Aqui


----------



## makokillo (10 Feb 2016)

Beto dijo:


> He visto otra imagen por ahi y el puma no es negro.... a ver si la encuentro...
> 
> Aqui



Si, lo mas probable es que se parezca mas a esta que a la otra, en cualquier caso pero pronto saldre de dudas, ya vienen 25 en camino


----------



## Beto (10 Feb 2016)

jajaja aqui lo que hay es mucho vicioso


----------



## makokillo (10 Feb 2016)

Beto dijo:


> jajaja aqui lo que hay es mucho vicioso



Cambie un vicio por otro, lo que antes me gastaba en tabaco, ahora me lo gasto en monedas


----------



## conde84 (12 Feb 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Leon''*

Nueva serie de la casa de la moneda de nueva zelanda fabricada para Niue llamada ''_Reyes de los continentes_'' en la que se muestran lgunos de los animales más dominantes y venerados en cada continente.

Metal: plata 999
Peso:31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000











---------- Post added 12-feb-2016 at 00:35 ----------

*Onza y media de Canada ''Snow falcon''*

Nueva moneda de onza y media bullion esta vez con el aguila de las nieves como protagonista.


Metal: plata 9999
Peso: 46,6 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?


----------



## conde84 (15 Feb 2016)

*2 onzas cook Islands ''Loki'' y ''Heimdall''*

Quinta y sexta moneda de la serie de cook islands sobre los antiguos dioses nordicos.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 1000


*HEIMDALL*

Heimdall es el dios guardián en la mitología nórdica. Es hijo de Odín y de nueve mujeres gigantes que lo nutrieron con sangre de jabalí. Poseía una vista aguda, un fino oído y podía estar sin dormir varios días. Su percepción era tan extraordinaria que oía crecer la hierba, razón por la cual se le designó guardián de la morada de los dioses, Asgard, y del Bifrost, el arco iris que hace de puente hasta ella.

Según la mitología nórdica, con un cuerno llamado Gjallarhorn, que le regaló Odín, anunciará el combate entre dioses y gigantes, después del cual sobrevendrá el fin del mundo, el Ragnarök. Heimdal intervendrá en la lucha, en la que morirá a manos del dios Loki. Aunque será símbolo del Poder porque será el último dios en caer en el Ragnarok. Una tradición nórdica dice que descendió a la tierra y engendró en tres mujeres los tres linajes (castas): príncipes, súbditos y siervos.







*LOKI*

Loki es un dios embaucador de la mitología nórdica. Hijo de los gigantes Farbauti y Laufey, tiene dos hermanos, Helblindi y Býleistr, de los que poco se sabe.En las eddas es descrito como el «origen de todo fraude» y se mezcló con los dioses libremente, llegando a ser considerado por Odín como su hermano hasta el asesinato de Balder. Después de esto los Æsir lo capturaron y lo ataron a tres rocas. Se liberará de sus ataduras para luchar contra los dioses en el Ragnarök.

A pesar de muchas investigaciones, la figura de Loki permanece oscura; no existen trazas de un culto y su nombre no aparece en ninguna toponimia. En términos religiosos, Loki no es una deidad. Al no tener culto ni seguidores (no se ha encontrado ninguna evidencia o referencia a ello), es más bien un ser mitológico. En la actualidad muchos grupos neopaganos que se autodenominan Lokeanos le rinden culto, lo que lo eleva de categoría a dios menor. Sin embargo, cuentan con oposición de muchos grupos paganos ya asentados como los folkish. Algunas fuentes a veces lo relacionan con los Æsir;3 pero esto probablemente se deba a su estrecha relación con Odín y la cantidad de tiempo que pasó junto a los dioses en comparación con los suyos (por lo cual se asocia a Lugh su paralelo en el panteón celta).


----------



## conde84 (16 Feb 2016)

*Moneda de Islas Cook ''El laberinto egipcio''*

Según algunos escritores la gran proeza de los egipcios no fue la construcción de las pirámides, como generalmente se opina, sino su imponente laberinto.

Durante muchos años, la gran asignatura pendiente de la egiptología ha sido la localización de este Gran Laberinto, que según narraciones se podía visitar hasta el siglo II d.C.

Sin saberse a ciencia cierta las causas, desaparece de los anales y nadie puede ubicarlo. Parece como si las silenciosas y sabias arenas del desierto, lo hubieran cubierto con su discreto manto.
Heródoto afirma haberlo visitado personalmente y según su descripción constaba de mil quinientas cámaras a ras de suelo y otras tantas subterráneas en una planta inferior.

Estaba construido en piedra, y todas las salas estaban adornadas con relieves y pinturas. Según explica el narrador griego, le dejaron recorrer las salas superiores, pero no las inferiores, donde él deduce que estaban los sarcófagos de los reyes egipcios.
Estrabón (64 a.C – 24 d.C) , otro historiador griego, también nos habla del Gran Laberinto egipcio. En su obra Geografía describe el santuario funerario del rey levantado sobre una meseta.
“Gran parte de el laberinto se encontraba en total oscuridad, y se dice que algunas de las puertas, cuando se abrían, hacían un ruido espeluznante”. Tras el declive de la potencia mundial egipcio, el laberinto fue despojado de las impresionantes columnas de granito rojo, las enormes losas y la piedra caliza, y todo esto se volvió a utilizar en otros lugares.

Igualmente nos hace una descripción del mismo Plinio el Viejo.
Plinio es el único que hace referencia a los subterráneos del Laberinto, relatando que eran “oscuras galerías con columnas de piedra, bustos de dioses, estatuas de reyes y todo tipo de repugnantes efigies”.

Aunque servía, como ya hemos dicho, como centro administrativo para los reyes de Egipto, su verdadera función era de carácter religioso.
Era un templo donde se ofrecían sacrificios a todos los dioses de Egipto.
Las cámaras subterráneas donde se encontraban tumbas de reyes y de cocodrilos sagrados, no estaban abiertas al público.







Según datos no confirmados totalmente, el laberinto fue construido durante el periodo de la Dinastía XII (1991-1786 a.C) en el Imperio Medio.
Todos los datos nos conducen a considerar que se pudo tratar de un templo funerario, pero también pudo tener otros usos.

Algunos historiadores aventuran que pudo ser lugar regio de reuniones de notables del reino, e incluso centro sagrado de formación, en donde se enseñó a ciertos personajes, selectamente escogidos como iniciados durante generaciones, los famosos Misterios de Egipto.

Las descripciones que se tienen de su interior, nos hablan de techos muy altos, salas con extraordinarios pórticos y escaleras sinuosas de difícil acceso.
También se explica, que habían dependencias con puertas, solo franqueables a quien supiera la manera de abrirlas, mediante procesos solo conocidos por ciertos iniciados.
La ubicación histórica del laberinto descrito por los autores antiguos ha sido siempre situada por la mayoría de los egiptólogos en Hawara.
Hay varias razones para esto. Al igual que la presencia descrita por Heródoto de la pirámide al lado del canal de agua a la entrada de un lago cercano, llamado lago Moeris y el pueblo Medinet el-Fayum, que también era conocido como Crocodilopolis, la antigua ciudad de Arsinoe.
Razones que más tarde fueron respaldadas por la investigación arqueológica de Flinders Petrie, quien afirmó que el laberinto en Hawara cubría una superficie de unos 244m de este a oeste por 304 metros de norte a sur.
Hawara está situada a 90 km. al sur de El Cairo, a la entrada de la depresión de los oasis de Fayum. El nombre egipcio Hw.t-wr.t, “gran templo”, se refiere al laberinto.

Fuente: labolab.net


La moneda cuenta con un laberinto funcional en su centro con una pequeña bola que lo puede recorrer

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 50 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 999


----------



## Tiogelito (16 Feb 2016)

Bonita. Y además de este laberinto nunca había oído hablar, así que doble GRACIAS! por la lección.


----------



## Beto (17 Feb 2016)

Esa moneda de los laberintos parece hecha por la FNMT....


inocho:inocho:)))


----------



## conde84 (17 Feb 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Patrulla contra los U-boats''*


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 17-feb-2016 at 20:23 ----------

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''Campeonato mundial de biatlon de Oslo 2016''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,62 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (19 Feb 2016)

*Onza Rusa ''Catedral de San Vladimir en Sebastopol''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 19-feb-2016 at 00:06 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Mirlo azul''*

Moneda de la serie ''aves migratorias''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 6500


----------



## conde84 (22 Feb 2016)

*3 onzas de Palau ''Ojo de Horus''*

El Ojo de Horus, fue un símbolo de características apotropáicas, es decir: mágicas, protectoras, purificadoras, sanadoras, símbolo solar que encarnaba el orden, lo imperturbado, el estado perfecto. El Udyat es un símbolo de estabilidad cósmico-estatal.

El Ojo de Horus, o Udyat, se utilizó por primera vez como amuleto mágico cuando Horus lo empleó para devolver la vida a Osiris.

Gozó de gran popularidad en el Antiguo Egipto, siendo considerado un amuleto de los más poderosos: potenciaba la vista, protegía y remediaba las enfermedades oculares, contrarrestaba los efectos del "mal de ojo" y, además, protegía a los difuntos. Como talismán simboliza la salud, la prosperidad, la indestructibilidad del cuerpo y la capacidad de renacer. Incluso en la actualidad se sigue utilizando como amuleto por personas que practican diversas religiones en todo el mundo.etc

2ª Moneda de la serie simbolos egipcios.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro:55 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 999


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *3 onzas de Palau ''Ojo de Horus''*
> 
> El Ojo de Horus, fue un símbolo de características apotropáicas, es decir: mágicas, protectoras, purificadoras, sanadoras, símbolo solar que encarnaba el orden, lo imperturbado, el estado perfecto. El Udyat es un símbolo de estabilidad cósmico-estatal.
> 
> ...




Muy,muy guapa...... pero 400 lereles :´´(


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2016)

La verdad, es que se les va la "olla" en los precios y más teniendo en cuenta la cotización actual de la Plata, aunque en el Premium esa es una variable cada vez menos importante. Entiendo que la adquisición de este tipo de piezas, y en función de sus precios, es más por "capricho" que por esperar revalorizaciones casi imposibles. Además, por ese precio, se puede tener moneda histórica mucho más interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La verdad, es que se les va la "olla" en los precios y más teniendo en cuenta la cotización actual de la Plata, aunque en el Premium esa es una variable cada vez menos importante. Entiendo que la adquisición de este tipo de piezas, y en función de sus precios, es más por "capricho" que por esperar revalorizaciones casi imposibles. Además, por ese precio, se puede tener moneda histórica mucho más interesante.
> 
> Saludos.



Por ejemplo puedes comprarte 15 como esta de Egipto con 112 años que puse ayer en imperio numismatico :

20 Qirsh Egipto 1905 (AH1293/30)

Pero que conste que yo tambien tengo alguna que otra de este tipo y por supuesto muchas onzas "modernas" pagadas al triple o mas del spot.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2016)

Por supuesto, makokillo, que los que andamos por este mundo del "metal" y, además somos coleccionistas, tenemos alguna pieza parecida a la que ha colocado conde84 y también Premium donde el Spot ha sido lo de "menos"... El comentario que he realizado es "generalista" y más que nada enfocado a aquellos que son más "novatos" en este "mundillo".

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (23 Feb 2016)

Y hablando de pagar autenticos pastizales por algunas monedas, me acaba de llegar la segunda de la serie Lunar Skulls y teniendo en cuenta que esta es solo de una onza, se puede decir que ha salido casi mas cara que la de 3 onzas de Egipto :rolleye: y la verdad es que la de Egipto es mucho mas bonita. Pero en fin, ya compre la primera el año pasado y no iba a dejar la serie nada mas empezar  , ademas que son solo 500 monedas por año y si un dia decido venderlas, casi seguro que le sacare beneficios ::


----------



## conde84 (26 Feb 2016)

*Onza Rusa ''Iglesia de Shoanin''*

La moneda representa la iglesia de shoanin situada en una montaña de la republica de Karachaevo-Cherkesian en el sur de Rusia.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000












---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 20:19 ----------

*2 onzas de Islas Cook ''Gran carrera del te de 1866''*

Hacia el siglo XVII, el té, aquella bebida de origen chino; es introducida en el continente europeo experimentando un éxito comparable al que en sus inicios tuvo la seda, pronto los portugueses, holandeses e ingleses hicieron de esta bebida parte de su dieta habitual, en gran mérito por su delicioso sabor y también por el conocimiento de que era una bebida muy consumida por los mandatarios orientales. 

El boom del té fue aumentado por los ingleses y no pararía, al contrario, con él nacerían nuevas rutas comerciales, tan peleadas que multitud de compañías aplicaban por una licencia para poder traer las preciadas hojas y venderlas en muelles de Europa y América. Una férrea competencia que derivó en las espectaculares carreras de clippers para ir a Oriente y traer el oro verde. 
Los Clippers eran los barcos mas veloces de la época, largos y estrechos navíos dotados con tres mástiles y mas de tres docenas de velas de diversos tamaños; en ellos se primaba la velocidad en detrimento de la seguridad y capacidad de carga, maniobrados y dirigidos por audaces capitanes y tripulaciones. Así se lograban tiempos record en viajes donde se alcanzaban velocidades de hasta 20 nudos (37 km/h), que eran realmente sorprendentes comparadas con los apenas 5 nudos (9.5 km/h) máximos de los demás barcos. 

Pronto, la tarea de ir a Oriente se transformó en una carrera por ir y volver en el menor tiempo posible, enfrentándose a tormentas, monzones, piratas y averías por cargas mal acomodadas. La mas memorable de estas travesías ocurrió en 1866, en ese entonces 16 barcos contendieron para ir hasta el puerto de Fuchou en China y volver a Londres con el té, incentivados por el prestigio a obtener y además se incluía un premio en chelines por cada tonelada obtenida. 
El viaje consistía en salir de Londres y viajar bordeando África, luego virar hacia China y llegar a la desembocadura del río Min, adentrase en sus aguas hasta llegar al fondeadero donde por días enteros se almacenaba la preciada carga; las estibas debían acomodarse meticulosamente para evitar que la carga se moviera en el trayecto y provocara movimientos erráticos al clipper. 

De los 16 clippers participantes, destacaron dos, de nombres "Ariel" y "Taeping" los cuales encabezaron el viaje de vuelta, seguidos de cerca por otros tres barcos; rodearon el océano Índico, pasaron el Cabo de Buena Esperanza y tomaron rumbo a las Azores, telegrafiando sus posiciones de cuando en cuando en diversos puertos, este hecho generaba expectativas sobre precios y disponibilidad dependiendo de que clipper fuera a llegar antes, ese era el cargamento mas caro en el mercado. 
Imagen
Los navíos iban intercambiando posiciones constantemente durante el trayecto pero finalmente el Ariel tomó ventaja, sólo el Taeping venía a poca distancia pisándole los talones; y en esa posición 1-2 entraron al puerto, en espera de que los barcos remolcadores (a vapor) los engancharan y llevaran río arriba por el Támesis. 

Pero las reglas de la regata tenían numerosas fallas y una de ellas era que no especificaba cuando se daba por ganado, si llegando a puerto o llegando al muelle respectivo; esto ocasiono que la competencia siguiera por el Támesis, adelantándose el Taeping al Ariel llegando primero a su muelle, esto ocasionó una seria discusión entre las compañías participantes y finalmente de forma extraoficial se dividió el premio entre los dos Clippers. 
Imagen
El asunto parecía que continuaría en alegatos pero había un problema mayor; el gran número de clippers participantes habían llenado las bodegas con grandes cargas de té, lo cual ocasiono que los precios del producto cayeran bastante, así que los comerciantes prefirieron avocarse a colocar sus mercancías en vez de discutir innecesariamente. 


Fuente:El rally del té

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro:38,6 mm
Calidad: proof/alto relieve
Tirada: 999


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... los que andamos por este mundo del "metal" y, además somos coleccionistas, tenemos alguna pieza ....



Todos tenemos alguna oveja negra en nuestras colecciones, y suerte si sólo se cuenta con una.... Personalmente tengo alguna pieza que cada vez que la veo me dan ganas de ... En fin, cosas de coleccionistas y esos momentos de poca lucidez.

Lo que sí me gustaría es saber qué porcentaje de esas "monedas" son enviadas por la Ceca de nuevo a la fundición, deben tener estadísticas sobre las tiradas, pero no creo que les convenga publicarlas.


----------



## makokillo (27 Feb 2016)

Beto dijo:


> He visto otra imagen por ahi y el puma no es negro.... a ver si la encuentro...
> 
> [/COLOR]Aqui




Efectivamente a simple vista la moneda se ve tal que así, pero luego segun le de la luz, la pantera se vuelve negra en la fotografia 







Sea como sea, la moneda es muy bonita a pesar de ser bullion y sobre todo a pesar de ser de "bichos" de los que algunos por aqui ya andamos bastante cansados  .


----------



## conde84 (27 Feb 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Escudo de armas canadiense''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 34 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 6000







---------- Post added 27-feb-2016 at 18:21 ----------

*5 onzas rusas ''Monasterio Vysokopetrovsky de Moscu''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (28 Feb 2016)

*Onza de Niger ''Meteorito Tazerzait''*

Este meteorito de 110 kilos se estrello el 21 de agosto de 1991 en Tahoua, una región en el oeste del país africano de Níger.

La moneda contiene un fragmento original del meteorito.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: antique finish coloreado
Tirada: 699


----------



## conde84 (1 Mar 2016)

*2 onzas de Tuvalu ''Odin''*


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 40,5 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 2000











---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 00:02 ----------

*3 onzas de Islas Cook ''90 aniversario de la reina Isabel II''*

Al diseñador de la moneda aun le debe de doler la cabeza de tanto pensar.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 999


----------



## Tiogelito (2 Mar 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *3 onzas de Islas Cook ''90 aniversario de la reina Isabel II''*
> 
> Al diseñador de la moneda aun le debe de doler la cabeza de tanto pensar.



Al que no quiera caldo ...siete tazas! madre mía qué hartazgo ya con la Isabel II...


----------



## conde84 (3 Mar 2016)

*5 onzas de Canada ''El aguila'' - Mitos del reino de los Haïdas''*

Los Haïdas son un grupo étnico indio de la costa oeste de Canadá y el norte de Estados Unidos , así como parte del sudeste de Alaska , a lo largo de la costa del Pacífico , y en las islas Haida Gwaii , en particular.

Son especialmente conocidos por sus tótems , esculturas tradicionales y artes gráficas en general.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 157,6 g
Diametro: 65,2 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 1500







---------- Post added 03-mar-2016 at 01:02 ----------

*1 onza de Canada ''Mapache''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500


----------



## vpsn (3 Mar 2016)

Muy bonitas pero seguramente a mas de 130 dolaresla onza, luego si las quieres vender, spot -x%. En fin para el que las quiera disfrutar que las compre, pero como inversion...


----------



## conde84 (3 Mar 2016)

vpsn dijo:


> Muy bonitas pero seguramente a mas de 130 dolaresla onza, luego si las quieres vender, spot -x%. En fin para el que las quiera disfrutar que las compre, pero como inversion...




Aqui las monedas que pongo el 95% son de coleccion, no de inversion, si te gustan bien esta comprarlas,pero como inversion es mejor comprarse frigopies, que cuendo era pequeño costaban 30 pesetas y ahora 166, riete tu del oro y la plata como inversion,los helados si son una buena inversion quintuplicando nuestro beneficio, otra cosa es que ahora no se puedan comer.

Como offtopic brutal voy a poner el cartel de los helados del año 83 para que como curiosidad veais lo que costaban los helados en esa epoca.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2016)

Buen ejemplo, conde84, y voy a "ampliaros" un poco más el tema... Ya que hablamos de helados, el 9 de Agosto de 1983, el USD se cambiaba a 152,5 pesetas y la Onza de Oro andaba cerca de los $400 (cito de memoria), así que hacer vuestros números y quién pierde "valor": si el "vil" metal o el dinero Fiat...

No he puesto el precio de la Onza de Plata, ya que en ese período se encontraba con una fuerte inestabilidad especulativa y su precio era bastante alto. En cambio, el Oro se comportaba de forma más "normal".

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (4 Mar 2016)

*2 onzas de Niue ''David Livingstone''*

5º moneda de la serie exploradores de Niue.

David Livingstone (Blantyre, Escocia; 19 de marzo de 1813 - Chitambo, Rodesia del Norte; 1 de mayo de 1873) fue un médico, explorador y misionero británico, una de las mayores figuras de la historia de la exploración. Mediante observaciones astronómicas, estableció situaciones correctas en la cartografía africana y realizó informes de botánica, geología y zoología. También se distinguió por su lucha contra la esclavitud. Por todo ello, en la Gran Bretaña victoriana fue considerado un héroe nacional.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 41 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 2000


----------



## vpsn (4 Mar 2016)

No te lo tomes a mal conde84 no estaba criticando el precio de la plata, tan solo el precio de algunas piezas. Saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## conde84 (4 Mar 2016)

vpsn dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal conde84 no estaba criticando el precio de la plata, tan solo el precio de algunas piezas. Saludos y buen fin de semana!



No me lo he tomado a mal en absoluto,disculpa si de mis palabras has podido interpretar eso.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (5 Mar 2016)

*2 onzas de Niue ''La ultima cena''*

Octava moneda de la serie ''Historias Biblicas'' de la Scottsdale Mint para el pais de Niue.

Inspirado por la ilustración de Gustave Doré de "La última cena", la moneda representa a Jesucristo y sus doce discípulos sentados en una mesa durante la última cena de la Pascua de Jesús.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 1499


----------



## conde84 (7 Mar 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Trebol de 4 hojas''
*
Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 07-mar-2016 at 23:01 ----------

*Onza de Mongolia ''Gengis Khan''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (9 Mar 2016)

*Onza de Benin ''Cannabis Sativa''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 09-mar-2016 at 23:07 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Lobo''*

Segunda moneda de la serie ''Rey de los continentes'' despues de la del leon africano,ahora el lobo europeo.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000


----------



## TheRedHawk (11 Mar 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Canada ''Trebol de 4 hojas''
> *



Esta me encanta :rolleye:


----------



## conde84 (11 Mar 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Gorgonas''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof 
Tirada: 2000











---------- Post added 11-mar-2016 at 19:38 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Sapo del dinero''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (12 Mar 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Benin ''Cannabis Sativa''*
> 
> Metal: plata 999
> Peso: 31,1 g
> ...




Pero.. la hoja huele?? porque asi tendria un olor especial y mucha gente la compraria...


----------



## conde84 (14 Mar 2016)

ignacio_almuzara dijo:


> Pero.. la hoja huele?? porque asi tendria un olor especial y mucha gente la compraria...



No huele,hay otras monedas de marihuana que si huelen.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2016 at 22:19 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Caracol con cristal veneciano''*

La cascara del caracol esta realizada con cristal veneciano.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 12500







---------- Post added 14-mar-2016 at 22:22 ----------

*Onza de Mongolia ''Halcon''*

Los ojos son cristales de Swarovski

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 2500


----------



## conde84 (16 Mar 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''75 aniversario de Dumbo''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof 
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 16-mar-2016 at 23:31 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Halcon de cola roja''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 6500


----------



## TheRedHawk (17 Mar 2016)

Spoiler






conde84 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 16-mar-2016 at 23:31 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]*Onza de Canada ''Halcon de cola roja''*
> 
> ...







Ésta es mi moneda! El magnífico halcón de cola roja! 

Lástima que _estafen_ tanto con estas monedas, si no me pillaba una ienso:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## conde84 (18 Mar 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Panda Gigante''*

Septima moneda de la serie ''Especies en peligro'' de la ceca de Nueva zelanda realizada para Niue.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof 
Tirada: 2000












---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 19:58 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Caribou''*

Nueva pieza de la serie ''Arte y Geometria''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,83 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof 
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (21 Mar 2016)

*Onza de Tokelau ''Hakula-Sailfish''*

Tercera moneda bullion de la seri dedicada a animales acuaticos de un total de 12 previstas,esta vez dedicada al pez vela.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 250000











---------- Post added 21-mar-2016 at 01:16 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Salmon atlantico''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,83 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Mar 2016)

Gracias Conde!

Impresionante la de Tokelau, de las series más bonitas que tenemos ahora mismo en plata. ¿Sabes cuándo sale?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: En EE.UU. ya se está vendiendo...

- 2016 Tokelau 1 oz Silver $5 Hakula Sailfish | Silver Coins & Other (Tokelau) | APMEX

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: En EE.UU. ya se está vendiendo...
> 
> - 2016 Tokelau 1 oz Silver $5 Hakula Sailfish | Silver Coins & Other (Tokelau) | APMEX
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando!

Gracias, pero la Aduana me da mucho miedo. Tengo compañeros en el foro que coleccionan la serie de 1$ "Presidentes" y cada dos por tres los paquetes son retenidos en la aduana para el cálculo de los correspondientes impuestos. A EEUU hace tiempo que no compro por este motivo.

Un saludo


----------



## Grecorio (21 Mar 2016)

Hola Arbeyna, 
En auragentum.de también está a la venta y tiene un precio aceptable.


----------



## conde84 (21 Mar 2016)

*2 Onzas de Niue ''Charles Darwin''*

Sexta moneda de la serie exploradores de Niue.

La moneda muestra a Darwin estudiando el terreno de las islas Galapagos con iguanas a sus pies.
El HMS Beagle se encuentra al fondo.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 41 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 2000















---------- Post added 21-mar-2016 at 22:31 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Batman vs Superman''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,83 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 12500


----------



## conde84 (23 Mar 2016)

*5 onzas de Mali ''Meteorito NWA 7325''*

El meteorito NWA 7325 encontrado en el 2012 apunta a la primera pieza de roca que llega desde Mercurio.se trata de un meteorito verde. Una pieza encontrada en el sur de Marruecos cuya procedencia parece ser Mercurio en función de su peculiar composición y los últimos datos aportados por la sonda MESSENGER de la NASA.

NWA 7325 comprende un total de 35 fragmentos encontrados de unos 345 gramos, una piedra de color verde oscuro.







Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 60,15 mm
Calidad: Antique finish,con un fragmento real del meteorito.
Tirada: 175















---------- Post added 23-mar-2016 at 17:48 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Cabra de las montañas''*

Moneda de la serie paisajes e ilusiones.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500


----------



## Joose (27 Mar 2016)

Hola, me podría alguien indicar algún proveedor "económico" de monedas rusas


----------



## conde84 (29 Mar 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Babilonia''*

5ª entrega de la serie ''Forgotten cities''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000











---------- Post added 29-mar-2016 at 20:11 ----------

*5 onzas de Canada ''Bluenose''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 157,6 g
Diametro: 65,25 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 1500


----------



## dmdp78 (31 Mar 2016)

Hola,
Vaya preciosidad de moneda, si señor, 5 Onzas , eso es una moneda y lo demás son tonterías, un diseño normal, centrado, ¡ Que belleza !


----------



## conde84 (2 Abr 2016)

*Onza de Islas Cook ''Los cuatro evangelios''*

La moneda lleva un nanochip 6 mm x 6 mm con casi 65.000 palabras, formados en 3.779 versos que se dividen en 89 capítulos conforman los evangelios. 

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 875











---------- Post added 02-abr-2016 at 15:54 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Narciso''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish coloreado
Tirada: ?


----------



## conde84 (4 Abr 2016)

*3 onzas de Islas Cook ''Meteorito Campo del Cielo''*

Campo del Cielo es la denominación de una extensa región del norte de la Argentina ubicada en el Chaco Austral, actualmente en el límite entre las provincias del Chaco y Santiago del Estero, en la cual hace aproximadamente 4000 años impactó una lluvia de meteoritos metálicos resultantes de la explosión en la atmósfera de un asteroide de alrededor de 840 000 kg.

«Campo del Cielo» es el nombre de la dispersión meteórica, mientras que cada espécimen importante que la conforma está individualizado con un nombre propio.

Uno de los fragmentos de dicha lluvia es conocido como el meteorito El Chaco y es el segundo más pesado del mundo, aun así su peso no puede determinarse con precisión, ya que fue registrado en dos ocasiones con una sustancial diferencia: 33.400 kg (1980) y 37.000 kg. (1990). El meteorito más grande del mundo es el Hoba, de aproximadamente 60.000 kg, y se encuentra en Namibia. El tercero es conocido con el nombre de Ahnighito, de poco menos de 31 toneladas, hallado en Cape York, Groenlandia y trasladado a Nueva York a fines del siglo XIX, donde se exhibe desde entonces en su Museo de Historia Natural.

La moneda contiene un fragmento real del meteorito.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 333















---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 00:19 ----------

*Onza de Palau ''Miracle of the Sea''*

La moneda contiene una perla real.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish coloreado
Tirada: 2500


----------



## VivaTaylorRain (8 Abr 2016)

Disculpe mi ignorancia sobre el tema, señor Conde, pero por curiosidad esas últimas preciosidades... ¿Dónde recomienda su adquisición? ¿Tienda física de numismática o ebay, amazon o algo parecido?


----------



## conde84 (11 Abr 2016)

VivaTaylorRain dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia sobre el tema, señor Conde, pero por curiosidad esas últimas preciosidades... ¿Dónde recomienda su adquisición? ¿Tienda física de numismática o ebay, amazon o algo parecido?



En ebay a vendedores fiables alemanes suele ser el mejor sitio porque siempre suelen tener y es donde mas barato va a ser,en tienda fisica en españa te van a sacar la sangre con su precio.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 13:27 ----------

*Media onza Australiana ''Tiburon tigre''*

Nueva entrega de esta moneda bullion que muestra distintas especies de tiburones.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 15,5 g
Diametro: 32 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?











---------- Post added 11-abr-2016 at 13:30 ----------

*30 euros de España ''400 años de la muerte de Miguel de Cervantes''*

Nueva moneda a facial de 30 euros.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 18 g
Diametro: 33 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 1000000 maximo


----------



## conde84 (13 Abr 2016)

*Moneda de Niue ''Metatron''*

Primera moneda de esta serie llamada ''Coro de los angeles'' en la que se representaran los angeles y arcangeles mas conocidos.

Metatrón es el nombre de un ángel presente en el judaísmo y algunas ramas del cristianismo. Sin embargo no hay ninguna referencia a él en el Tanaj judío (el Antiguo Testamento de los cristianos) ni en el Nuevo Testamento cristiano.

La moneda contiene un trozo de venturina verde en forma demedia esfera.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 65 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 1000 











---------- Post added 13-abr-2016 at 00:50 ----------

*Onza de Ghana ''Loro''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (14 Abr 2016)

*Onza de Rumania ''150 años del comienzo literario de Mihai Eminescu''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 200







---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 00:52 ----------

*Onza de Rumania ''175 aniversario del nacimiento de Petru Poni''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 200







---------- Post added 14-abr-2016 at 00:54 ----------

*2 onzas de Congo ''Cocodrilo chino''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 999


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Abr 2016)

Joose dijo:


> Hola, me podría alguien indicar algún proveedor "económico" de monedas rusas



Debido al sistema de distribución en origen no puede haber proveedores económicos, por definición. Si las quieres las pagas...y los rusos las pagan (las monedas).


----------



## conde84 (15 Abr 2016)

*Onzas de Niue ''Campanile y puente de Rialto''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 32 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 777










fotografiasower coins

---------- Post added 15-abr-2016 at 00:24 ----------

*Onza de Rumania ''150 aniversario de la academia de Rumania''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 350







---------- Post added 15-abr-2016 at 00:29 ----------

*2 onzas de Islas Virgenes Britanicas ''90 aniversario de la reina Isabel II''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof/alto relieve
Tirada: 650


----------



## Tons (16 Abr 2016)

Hola a todos

Ya me he decidido a poner en orden mi pequeña colección de monedas  (duros del mundo) y me he puesto a ver por internet sitios donde comprar un album y folios para poder ordenarlo y me he vuelto loco:XX:. Quisiera saber si algun buen samaritano me puede decir alguna pagina que sea fiable y con buena relación calidad precio, ya que quiero comprar una cosa que este bien sin dejarme demasiado dinero.

Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2016)

Hola, Tons: En eBay tienes prácticamente de todo en relación a lo que estás buscando y si quieres una tienda más específica te doy la siguiente:

- LuzDeFaro (Distribuidor Leuchtturm en España, Portugal y Sudamerica) - Accesorios numismaticos y filatelicos. Numismatica. Albumes, capsulas y hojas de monedas.

Pero, vamos, que hay muchas otras...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (17 Abr 2016)

*Onza Australiana ''Centenario del RSL''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 17-abr-2016 at 18:54 ----------

*5 onzas de Niue ''Frente del Oeste''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 17-abr-2016 at 18:55 ----------

*Onza de Tuvalu ''Vibora de la muerte Australiana''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (19 Abr 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''140 aniversario de la biblioteca del parlamento''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 30,75 g
Diametro: 36 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 6000















---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 00:39 ----------

*2 onzas de Canada ''Ganso de Canada''*


Nueva moneda de la serie ''Pop Art''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,6 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 00:40 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Minotauro''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (20 Abr 2016)

*5 onzas de Costa de Marfil ''Leon''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish/ultra alto relieve
Tirada: 999















Fotosowercoin

---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 20:08 ----------

*Onza de Tokelau ''Oso Marron''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 20:11 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Misterios de Hogwarts''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Crystal art''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 688


----------



## conde84 (21 Abr 2016)

*Onza australiana ''Australian stock horse 2016''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: FDC
Tirada: 10000











---------- Post added 21-abr-2016 at 22:41 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Hachiko''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2500


----------



## Tiogelito (21 Abr 2016)

Son preciosas, pero menudos precios prohibitivos... 400dolares el leon ultra alto relieve


----------



## conde84 (22 Abr 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Orcas''*

Moneda de 100 dolares canadienses que se adquiere a su facial.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,8 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof mate
Tirada: 50000











---------- Post added 22-abr-2016 at 21:09 ----------

*10 onzas del Congo ''Leones''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 311 g
Diametro: 88,9 mm
Calidad: BU
Tirada: 1500


----------



## conde84 (24 Abr 2016)

*Moneda Islas Cook ''Basilica de San Pedro''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 100 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 999






Fotos: powercoin

---------- Post added 24-abr-2016 at 17:40 ----------

*2 onzas del congo ''Cristal de bohemia''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 999






Fotos: powercoin


----------



## conde84 (26 Abr 2016)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Caballo de Troya''*

Moneda de la casa de la moneda de Polonia para Niue.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada:500















---------- Post added 26-abr-2016 at 21:14 ----------

*3 onzas de Islas Cook ''La resurreccion de Jesucristo de Tintoretto''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado con 19 cristales Swarovski
Tirada: 1575






Fotosowercoin


----------



## conde84 (28 Abr 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Alicia en el pais de las maravillas''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 00:11 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Yoda''
*
Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 00:13 ----------

*Onza de Ucrania ''Theodosius Pechersky''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,7 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 3000


----------



## VivaTaylorRain (28 Abr 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 00:11 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]*Onza de Niue ''Yoda''
> *
> ...





¿Es posible que falte un cero y que la tirada en realidad son 10.000?


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

Creo que son 10.000.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (29 Abr 2016)

Si son 10000 y en la de alicia tambien,estais bien atentos,jajaja.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 00:24 ----------

*Onza de Eslovaquia ''Banska Bystrica''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof y BU
Tirada: 2500 en proof y 2900 en BU







---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 00:26 ----------

*2 onzas de Islas Cook ''Leon de Mar''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique Finish con el diente del leon hecho de ceramica
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (30 Abr 2016)

*Moneda de Islas Cook ''Catedral de La Seu de Palma''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''windows of heaven''

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 50 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000






Imagenes: pelacoins

---------- Post added 30-abr-2016 at 15:59 ----------

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''90 anviversario de la reina Isabel II''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2500


----------



## silverwindow (2 May 2016)

Que bueno la del maestro yoda...ya sacan cualquier cosa (en el buen sentido)


----------



## conde84 (2 May 2016)

*Onza de Fiji ''Capitan America ''Civil war''*

Con motivo del lanzamiento de la nueva pelicula del capitan America ''Civil war'' en la que capitan america y iron man se enfrentan, la sunshine mint saca esta coleccion de 6 onzas para Fiji.

La moneda del capitan america y iron man consta de dos mitades de una onza cada una que uniendolas hacen una moneda de 2 onzas.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,7 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 3000


----------



## Arbeyna (3 May 2016)

Hola Conde,

Tú que estás más al día de lo que va saliendo, ¿has encontrado algo acerca de las nuevas bullion de la Royal Mint? Por lo visto tienen previsto lanzar una nueva serie llamada "Las bestias de la Reina", pero no doy ni con fechas ni nada.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## conde84 (3 May 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hola Conde,
> 
> Tú que estás más al día de lo que va saliendo, ¿has encontrado algo acerca de las nuevas bullion de la Royal Mint? Por lo visto tienen previsto lanzar una nueva serie llamada "Las bestias de la Reina", pero no doy ni con fechas ni nada.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias!



Pues aqui se pueden comprar ya Perth Bullion | Shop | Viewing 2 oz silver coin - 2016 Queens Beasts - Lion - Royal Mint UK y en ebay desde hace unas semanas estaba en preventa,pero lo raro es que en la propia pagina de la British royalmint no sale nada acerca de ella, cosa que me desconcierta bastante.

A ver si se pasa necho por aqui y nos puede aclarar mas el tema porque si tengo bastante interes en esta moneda, que ya de paso presento.

*2 onzas de Gran Bretaña ''Lion of England''*

Primera moneda de la serie ''The queen's beast'' que constara de 9 monedas.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,4 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?

Tambien disponible en 2 onzas y 7,8 g de oro.


----------



## Sacaroso (3 May 2016)

Sí que sale, yo lo he encontrado a través de google porque en la web de la mint soy incapaz, y no me pasa sólo con esa.

The Queen's Beasts 2016


----------



## conde84 (4 May 2016)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Sí que sale, yo lo he encontrado a través de google porque en la web de la mint soy incapaz, y no me pasa sólo con esa.
> 
> The Queen's Beasts 2016



Joder,muchas gracias,era incapaz de verla por ningun lado.


----------



## Arbeyna (4 May 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> Joder,muchas gracias,era incapaz de verla por ningun lado.



Pues parece que el formato 1 oz sólo en oro, a ver si llega a los habituales pronto y le echamos un vistazo en mano.

Gracias a ambos!


----------



## necho (7 May 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> A ver si se pasa necho por aqui y nos puede aclarar mas el tema porque si tengo bastante interes en esta moneda, que ya de paso presento.



En el hilo de *compra-venta* la tiene caballero.

Hay que ver lo rápidos que sois, que a veces hasta vais por delante de los anuncios oficiales de las Mints y de los distribuidores :Aplauso:

A mí ya me preguntaba un conforero por esta moneda un par de días antes de que uno de nuestros proveedores nos la ofreciera. Supongo que vendría de este hilo


----------



## conde84 (11 May 2016)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Trilobites''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 45 mm
Calidad: antique finish/chapado en oro
Tirada: 666











---------- Post added 11-may-2016 at 00:27 ----------

*2 onzas de Tuvalu ''Lenguaje del amor''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 50,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 11-may-2016 at 00:29 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Mariposa''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Paisajes e ilusiones''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,3 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500


----------



## silverwindow (11 May 2016)

Guapisima la del Leon.


----------



## conde84 (12 May 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Castor''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Arte y geometria''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,8 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 20:35 ----------

*1 kilo del Congo ''ANGKOR WAT''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g 
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con inserccion de malaquita verde
Tirada: 100


----------



## conde84 (13 May 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Lince Canadiense''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 6500







---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 20:21 ----------

*1 kilo del Congo ''Leopardo oriental''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g 
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con inserccion de resina en el ojo
Tirada: 99


----------



## El hombre bala (13 May 2016)

Preciosa la del lince!


----------



## conde84 (15 May 2016)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Adan y Eva''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''historias Biblicas'' dela ''Scottsdale Mint'' para Niue.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 1499















---------- Post added 15-may-2016 at 22:26 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Sopwith Triplane''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Aviones de la I guerrra mundial''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,83 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (17 May 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Salmon Rojo''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,83 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500







---------- Post added 17-may-2016 at 01:01 ----------

*''Onzas'' chinas ''Buenos augurios''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 30 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 60000


----------



## conde84 (18 May 2016)

*5 onzas de Canada ''Otoño resplandeciente''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 157,6 g 
Diametro: 65,2 mm
Calidad: Proof con inserccion de cristal de Murano
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 18-may-2016 at 01:30 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Grandes migraciones ''Cebra''*

Nueva serie dedicada a las mayores migraciones de animales del mundo.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (19 May 2016)

*Onza rusa ''Copa del mundo de Hockey''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g 
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 20:31 ----------

*5 onzas de Canada ''Castor''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 157,6 g 
Diametro: 65,2 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 1500







---------- Post added 19-may-2016 at 20:32 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Cobra Real''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (21 May 2016)

*Onza rusa ''Cumbre del SUMMIT''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g 
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 21-may-2016 at 16:40 ----------

*5 onzas de Francia ''Portaviones Charles de Gaulle''*

El Charles de Gaulle es el único portaaviones en servicio francés, y el buque insignia de la Marine Nationale. Es el décimo portaaviones francés, y su primer buque de superficie propulsado por energía nuclear, así como el primer portaaviones nuclear no estadounidense. Recibe su nombre en honor a Charles de Gaulle, que fuera general del ejército francés, jefe de las Fuerzas Francesas Libres durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y presidente de la República.

El buque usa un complemento aéreo de Dassault Rafale M y E-2C Hawkeye. Es el segundo mayor buque de Europa tras el portaaviones Almirante Kuznetsov y, posiblemente, el portaaviones más poderoso del continente, al menos hasta la introducción del futuro portaaviones británico. Es un portaaviones tipo CATOBAR y usa el mismo tipo de catapultas que los portaaviones de la clase Nimitz, las catapultas de vapor C13-3 de 75 metros.


Metal: plata 900
Peso: 163,8 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 250







---------- Post added 21-may-2016 at 16:44 ----------

*Onza de Ucrania '' En memoria del genocidio tartaro de Crimea''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,7 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (23 May 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Star Trek Enterprise''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 11500







---------- Post added 23-may-2016 at 01:23 ----------

*Onza de Bielorruisia ''Skaryna’s way – Cracovia''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 23-may-2016 at 01:25 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Arbol de la suerte''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof con incrustaciones de ambar
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (25 May 2016)

*2 Onzas de Niue ''Edipo y la Esfinge''*

Nueva serie de la ceca de nueva zelanda para Niue.

Esta serie combina el chapado en oro y rodio.

Edipo era descendiente del rey tebano Layo, quien lo abandonó al nacer porque un oráculo pronosticó que fallecería a manos de su hijo. Criado por el rey de Corinto a quien fue entregado por un pastor que lo encontró en el monte Citerón, al crecer quiso saber quién era en realidad, por lo que decidió visitar el oráculo el cual le dijo que estaba condenado por el destino a desposar a su madre y matar a su padre. Edipo no regresó a Corinto para no cumplir con su destino y se encaminó a Tebas. En el entrono de la ciudad de las siete puertas, la esfinge, monstruo que retaba a todo viajero que pasaba a descifrar un enigma bajo pena de muerte al no acertar, se enfrentó a Edipo.

-“¿Qué ser que camina sobre la tierra lo hace primero a cuatro patas, después a dos y luego, cuando se vuelve débil utiliza tres patas?“- preguntó con desidia la Esfinge, segura de su fácil victoria.
– “El hombre, pues gatea de niño, camina sobre sus dos piernas de adulto y, cuando se hace viejo, utiliza bastón”- contestó

– “Existen dos hermanas. Una engendra a la otra. Ésta, a su vez, engendra a la primera“- esta vez la poderosa voz de la enviada de Hera adquirió un tono desafiante y provocador.
– “El día y la noche”- contestó Edipo mirándola fijamente a los ojos.

Cuentan que, entonces, la Esfinge se enfureció de tal manera, al saberse humillada y vencida, que se lanzó en picado al vacío desde lo más alto de gigantesca roca, acabando con su existencia.

Tebas, la ciudad donde apareció la relación homosexual, que les llevó a todos los ciudadanos simples por el camino de la amargura, se sintió tan liberada por la hazaña de Edipo, que a cambio, le convirtieron en su rey, permitiéndole casarse con Yocasta, que era su madre sin el saberlo.

Con ella vivió muchos años sin saberse en incesto. Engendró a Ismene, a Antígona, a Eteocles y a Polinices. Cuando se enteró del involuntario incesto que había cometido se perforó los ojos con un alfiler. Fue deportado de Tebas y erró por el mundo con su hija Antígona como lazarillo hasta que murió en el destierro.

Años más tarde se topó con Layo, su padre biológico, a quien confundió con el jefe de una banda de ladrones. Y lo mató. Se cumplió la primera profecía del Óraculo. 

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Alto relieve chapado en rodio y oro
Tirada: 299

















---------- Post added 25-may-2016 at 20:22 ----------

*2 onzas de Islas Virgenes Britanicas ''Abraham Lincoln''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof/Ultra Alto relieve
Tirada: 650


----------



## conde84 (26 May 2016)

*Onza de Gabon ''30 años de la American Eagle''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 20 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 999











Fotosowercoin

---------- Post added 26-may-2016 at 20:27 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''El Bribon comun''*

Nueva moneda de la serie crias de animales.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500







---------- Post added 26-may-2016 at 20:29 ----------

*Onza de Samoa ''Mozart''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 33 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado con chapado de oro
Tirada: 999


----------



## Los últimos españoles (27 May 2016)

conde84;16881731
[/COLOR dijo:


> *Onza de Samoa ''Mozart''*
> 
> Metal: plata 999
> Peso: 31,1 g
> ...



Me recuerda a algo ::







Los he probado alguna vez y están muy buenos.

Mozartkugel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## conde84 (28 May 2016)

*1 kilo de Niue ''Shéhérazade''*

Shéhérazade es el personaje y la narradora principal de la recopilación de cuentos en árabe titulada Las mil y una noches.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g 
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado/alto relieve
Tirada: 300







---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 16:10 ----------

*5 onzas de Francia ''Eurocopa''*

Metal: plata 900
Peso: 163,8 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 16:12 ----------

*Onza de Ucrania ''Theodosius Pechersky''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,7 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: UNC Especial
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (30 May 2016)

*Onza de Santa Helena ''Compañia de las indias orientales''*

Moneda que conmemora los 200 años de la desaparicion de la Guinea como moneda.

Las primeras guineas, piezas de oro de veinte chelines, se acuñaron en 1663, autorizadas por la corona británica «para uso y en nombre de la Company of Royal Adventurers trading with Africa», comerciantes londinenses a los que el rey Carlos II había vendido el monopolio del comercio con África y cuyo logotipo — un elefante — figuraba en una de las caras de la moneda.

Se le dio el nombre de guinea debido a que el oro con que se acuñaron las primeras series de esta moneda fue importado de la Costa de Guinea, en el África occidental

Posteriormente, en 1698, al haber aumentado el valor real del oro con respecto del valor nominal de las guineas, Guillermo III fijó el valor de la guinea en 21 chelines y 6 peniques. Esos seis peniques desaparecieron en diciembre del 1717, quedando fijado su valor en 21 chelines.

En 1817, una nueva modificación del sistema monetario traería una moneda que recuperaría el valor nominal de los veinte chelines, una cantidad mucho más sencilla de utilizar: la libra.

De este modo, la guinea como moneda desaparecería físicamente, si bien quedaría dentro del uso popular su valor de una libra y un chelín, considerado como un valor más caballeroso. Así sería típico que los pagos a los comerciantes se hiciesen en libras, mientras que a los profesionales se les pagaría en guineas, al igual que por las obras de arte o los caballos de carreras.


Tambien disponible en 5 onzas de plata y en 5 monedas de oro que van desde los 2,1 g a los 42 g.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof con partes chapadas en oro.
Tirada: 10000












---------- Post added 30-may-2016 at 00:29 ----------

*5 onzas de Francia ''Le belem''*

Metal: plata 900
Peso: 163,8 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 250


----------



## conde84 (31 May 2016)

*3 Onzas Islas Cook ''Mona Lisa''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g 
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado y 26 cristales Swarovski
Tirada: 1506







---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 20:03 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Ojos de gato''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 20:06 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Ondas de radio''*

Moneda fotoluminiscente,brilla en la oscuridad.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 8500


----------



## conde84 (3 Jun 2016)

*Onzas de Palau ''Pez Leon y Pez Angel''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000










Imagenes: Powercoin

---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 01:09 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Oso Marron''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 750







---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 01:11 ----------

*Onza de Eslovaquia ''Banska Bystrica ''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,63 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 5400


----------



## conde84 (5 Jun 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Meteorito NWA 6963''*

La moneda lleva incrustado un fragmento del meteorito marciano NWA 6963 descubierto en el sur de marruecos en el 2011

Tambien disponible en moneda de 1 kilo

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad:antique finish coloreado
Tirada: 500











---------- Post added 05-jun-2016 at 16:10 ----------

*Onzas de Japon ''Reconstruccion del terremoto y tsunami del 2011''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 35000




























Reverso comun


----------



## conde84 (9 Jun 2016)

*''onza'' china ''90th anniversary of Ningbo Money Industry Assembly Hall''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 30 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 20000







---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 23:11 ----------

*Onza de Australia ''Dirk Hartog''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 32,6 mm
Calidad: Proof en alto relieve
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 09-jun-2016 at 23:14 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Feliz cumpleaños''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 499


----------



## conde84 (13 Jun 2016)

*2 onzas de Tuvalu ''Thor''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 40,5 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 2000












---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 20:40 ----------

*2 onzas de Gran Bretaña ''Trafalgar square''*


Nueva moneda de la serie de 100 libras que se puede obtener a su facial.
Se presenta en blister.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,8 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 45000

















---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 20:44 ----------

*5 onzas de Islas Cook ''Hokuriku Shinkansen''*


El Hokuriku Shinkansen es un tren de alta velocidad que conecta Tokio con Kanazawa en la región de Hokuriku de Japón. 

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g 
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: ?


----------



## conde84 (16 Jun 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Gran hoja de arce''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado co un cristal de Swarovski
Tirada: 4500







---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 23:24 ----------

*2 onzas de islas Cook ''Frigg y Heimdall''*


Nuevas monedas de la serie dioses nordicos.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 1000






















---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 23:29 ----------

*Rondas estadounidense ''El craken'' y ''El pirata''*

Tercera y cuarta ronda de la serie Privateer Elemetal.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: UNC/alto relieve
Tirada: ?


----------



## conde84 (20 Jun 2016)

*Onza de Somaliland ''Año del mono''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: UNC/
Tirada: ?











---------- Post added 20-jun-2016 at 00:35 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Emnilda de Eslovenia''*

Moneda producida por la casa de la moneda de Polonia para Niue.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 45 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 500











---------- Post added 20-jun-2016 at 00:37 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Avoceta americana''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 6500


----------



## Visrul (20 Jun 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Somaliland ''Año del mono''*
> 
> Metal: plata 999
> Peso: 31,1 g
> ...


----------



## conde84 (21 Jun 2016)

*Onza de Australia ''Osa mayor''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Northern Sky'' esta vez dedicada a la constelacion de la osa mayor.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 39,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000

















---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 20:30 ----------

*Onza de Malasia ''50 aniversario de Yayasan Sabah''*


Yayasan Sabah (la Fundación Sabah) fue fundada por el fallecido Tun Haji Datu Datu Mustapha bin Harun, el 10 de mayo de 1966. Su principal objetivo es mejorar la situación socioeconómica de todos los malasios de Sabah, especialmente en las zonas rurales, a través de diversos educación y económica los programas de desarrollo.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40,7 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 20:34 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Batalla de Beaumont-Hamel''*


El pueblo de Beaumont-Hamel, en el norte de Francia, fue uno de los pueblos fortaleza situado justo detrás de las líneas alemanas durante la batalla del Somme. Fue aquí, el 1 de julio de 1.916, donde se produjo una de las batallas más destructivas de la Primera Guerra Mundial, en la que casi todo un regimiento del ejército canadiense fue aniquilado.

En la mañana del 1 de julio 1.916, al Regimiento de Terranova del ejército canadiense se le ordenó ir a la batalla como parte de la fase de apertura de la Batalla del Somme. Su tarea consistía en tomar el control de las trincheras alemanas cerca de la localidad de Beaumont Hamel. Era una tarea estratégicamente difícil. Las primeras líneas alemanas se situaban entre 300 y 500 metros de distancia de donde el Regimiento estaba destinado, por una pendiente cubierta de hierba y fuertemente custodiado por un sistema de tres niveles de trincheras blindadas con amplios alambres de protección, que presentaban un obstáculo formidable ante cualquier ataque. Además, los alemanes sabían cuando un ataque iba a comenzar.

Durante la semana anterior, las fuerzas aliadas habían llevado a cabo un bombardeo de artillería contra las líneas alemanas. Los alemanes sabían que una vez que el bombardeo de la artillería se detuviera, un ataque de infantería seguiría. Durante el bombardeo, muchos alemanes permanecieron bajo tierra con relativa seguridad, y cuando el ataque de artillería cesó, se dirigieron a sus puestos en sus trincheras a la espera de los atacantes.

A la hora cero, las fuerzas aliadas detonaron 18.000 kilos de explosivos bajo Hawthorn Ridge, un importante bastión alemán en su primera línea, creando un enorme cráter que planeaban tener bajo control. Pero cometieron un terrible error aquí: volaron los explosivos 10 minutos antes de la hora cero. La explosión alertó a los alemanes de que un ataque por tierra era inminente, y el retraso de 10 minutos les dio el tiempo justo para fortalecer sus defensas y preparar sus ametralladoras.

La batalla en Beaumont-Hamel por parte de los canadienses fue pésima. Las tropas tuvieron que moverse a través de más de 200 metros de terreno abierto a la vista de ametralladoras alemanas antes de que incluso llegaran a la línea del frente. Aquí, se situaban trincheras alemanas a lo largo de 500 metros por una pendiente. Los hombres eran un blanco fácil para los artilleros alemanes. De los 780 hombres que marcharon adelante ese día, 324 fueron asesinados o desaparecieron, y 386 resultaron heridos. Cuando se efectuó el pase de lista al día siguiente, sólo 68 respondieron sus nombres.

Hoy en día la zona contiene numerosos cementerios y monumentos conmemorativos relacionados con la batalla del Somme, siendo las treinta hectáreas de Beaumont-Hamel Memorial Park el más grande de ellos, donde se pueden ver las líneas de trincheras y el terreno en un estado natural preservado. Sobre un montículo, rodeado de rocas y arbustos, se encuentra un gran caribú de bronce, el emblema de Regimiento de Terranova.

Fuente: destinoinfinito.com

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof con partes chapadas en oro
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (24 Jun 2016)

*Onza de Malasia ''100 aniversario de Persatuan Pandu Puteri Malasia ''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40,7 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 500











---------- Post added 24-jun-2016 at 00:32 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Samurai''*

Nueva serie de la mint de Nueva Zelanda para Niue llamada ''Guerreros de la Historia''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: antique finish coloreado
Tirada: 5000

















---------- Post added 24-jun-2016 at 00:34 ----------

*1 kilo de Canada ''Maple Leaf Forever''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g 
Diametro: 102 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado con partes bañadas en oro
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (27 Jun 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Oso Grizzly''*

4º moneda de la serie reyes de los continentes.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000











---------- Post added 27-jun-2016 at 01:00 ----------

*Onza de malasia ''70 Aniversario de Radio Television Malaysia''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40,7 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 27-jun-2016 at 01:02 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Superman''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof con partes chapadas en oro
Tirada: 1000000


----------



## conde84 (28 Jun 2016)

*Onza griega ''Democrito''*


(Abdera?, hoy desaparecida, actual Grecia, h. 460 a.C.-id.?, h. 370 a.C.) Filósofo griego. Demócrito fue tan famoso en su época como otros filósofos de la importancia de Platón o de Aristóteles y debió de ser uno de los autores más prolíficos de la Antigüedad, aunque sólo se conservan fragmentos de algunas de sus obras, en su mayoría de las dedicadas a la ética, pese a que se le atribuyen diversos tratados de física, matemáticas, música y cuestiones técnicas.

Discípulo de Leucipo, era algo más joven que su famoso conciudadano Protágoras, con el que solía conversar, y falleció según fuentes autorizadas hacia los cien años de edad. Realizó al parecer largos viajes de estudio por Egipto y Asia; sin embargo, nada sabemos con certeza de ello, ni tampoco en cuanto a sus relaciones con los pitagóricos, el ambiente ateniense y el médico Hipócrates, puesto que las fuentes antiguas sólo nos han transmitido acerca de Demócrito las acostumbradas fantasías. La tradición lo retrata, en oposición a Heráclito, como el filósofo que se ríe de las locuras humanas, lo cual acaso se deba a la serenidad y facilidad de adaptación manifestadas por Demócrito en su ética.

Demócrito fundó la doctrina atomista, que concebía el universo constituido por innumerables corpúsculos o átomos sustancialmente idénticos, indivisibles («átomo» significa, en griego, inseparable), eternos e indestructibles, que se encuentran en movimiento en el vacío infinito y difieren entre sí únicamente en cuanto a sus dimensiones, su forma y su posición. La inmutabilidad de los átomos se explica por su solidez interior, sin vacío alguno, ya que todo proceso de separación se entiende producido por la posibilidad de penetrar, como con un cuchillo, en los espacios vacíos de un cuerpo; cualquier cosa sería infinitamente dura sin el vacío, el cual es condición de posibilidad del movimiento de las cosas existentes.

Para Demócrito, todo cuanto hay en la naturaleza es combinación de átomos y vacío: los átomos se mueven de una forma natural e inherente a ellos y, en su movimiento, chocan entre sí y se combinan cuando sus formas y demás características lo permiten; las disposiciones que los átomos adoptan y los cambios que experimentan están regidos por un orden causal necesario. En el universo, las colisiones entre átomos dan lugar a la formación de torbellinos a partir de los que se generan los diferentes mundos, entre los cuales algunos se encuentran en proceso de formación, mientras que otros están en vías de desaparecer. Los seres vivos se desarrollan a partir del cieno primitivo por la acción del calor, relacionado con la vida como también lo está el fuego; de hecho, los átomos del fuego y los del alma son de naturaleza similar, más pequeños y redondeados que los demás.

La ética de Demócrito se basa en el equilibrio interno, conseguido mediante el control de las pasiones por el saber y la prudencia, sin el recurso a ninguna idea de justicia o de naturaleza que se sustraiga a la interacción de los átomos en el vacío. Según Demócrito, la aspiración natural de todo individuo no es tanto el placer como la tranquilidad de espíritu (eutimia); el placer debe elegirse y el dolor, evitarse, pero en la correcta discriminación de los placeres radica la verdadera felicidad.

Fuente: biografiasyvidas.com

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 34,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000












---------- Post added 28-jun-2016 at 23:10 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''125 aniversario de la invencion del baloncesto''*

Esta nueva moneda conmemora 125 años desde la invención del baloncesto por el canadiense James Naismith.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 30,75 g 
Diametro: 36 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 8500

















---------- Post added 28-jun-2016 at 23:12 ----------

*Onza de Malasia ''Campeonato Mundial de 2016 de tenis de mesa''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40,7 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 500


----------



## asqueado (30 Jun 2016)

*USA American Eagle Platinum Proof 2016*


Hoy 30 de junio la Casa de Moneda de los Estados Unidos ha puesto a la venta una de sus monedas de inversión más caras y exclusiva. Se trata de la American Eagle Platinum, moneda compuesta por una onza de Platino. De salida, cada una de las 10.000 monedas que se han acuñado, cuentan con un precio de 1.350$, estando la venta limitada a un ejemplar por hogar. El año pasado sólo se emitieron 4.000, con la misma limitación de una por hogar y con un precio de 1.200 dólares, se agotaron en 7 minutos.

En el anverso de la moneda se representa el “Retrato de la Libertad.” Liberty mira hacia el futuro en esta interpretación moderna de este icono americano, la Estatua de la Libertad.








El reverso cuenta con un innovador diseño, representativo de los valores fundamentales de la nación, la libertad. Diseñada por Paul C. Balan y grabada por Joseph Menna. El diseño muestra a Liberty que sostiene una antorcha que ilumina su camino en su mano derecha y una rama de olivo en la izquierda simbolizando la paz. Las aceitunas representan las trece colonias originales. Un águila calva con las alas abiertas completa la composición.







Esta moneda cuenta con el mismo anverso que la del año pasado, pertenece a una serie de dos monedas denominadas Las antorchas de la libertad . Cada moneda American Eagle de una onza de platino Proof contiene un 99,95 por ciento de platino y se envasa en un estuche de diseño personalizado, permitiendo que las piezas de 2015 y 2016 se puedan mostrar juntas.







Denominación 100 $
Acabado Proof
Composición 99,95% de platino
Diámetro 1.287 pulgadas ( 32,70mm)
Peso 1,0005 onza troy ( 31,120 gramos)
Espesor 0,094 pulgadas (2,39 mm)
Borde Estriado
Casa de Moneda West Point-W

* El Platino*

El platino es uno de los metales más escasos que existen, es muy apreciado en joyería por su belleza, dureza, brillo, resistencia y durabilidad. Las primeras referencias sobre el platino en Europa, se las debemos al físico franco/ italiano del siglo XVI Julio Caesar Scaliger.








En 1557 Scaliger describió a este metal encontrado entre México y Panamá, como “incapaz de ser fundido con el fuego o con cualquier otro artificio”. Existen asimismo referencias precolombinas del uso del platino.

Los españoles lo descubrieron en Colombia y lo llamaron platina, que significa plata pequeña. Una de las primeras aplicaciones del platino fue para la acuñación de monedas en las colonias españolas, de hecho se utilizaba para falsificar monedas de oro.

En la acuñación de monedas el platino es complicado, ya que es un metal más duro que el oro y la plata, generalmente los troqueles de las monedas son de acero y cuando se acuñan cospeles de platino el troquel se suele dañar al poco tiempo siendo incapaz de grabar correctamente en la moneda.
Fuente:USA American Eagle Platinum Proof 2016 | Numismatica Visual

.


----------



## conde84 (2 Jul 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Sirenas''*

Sexta moneda de la serie de criaturas mitologicas griegas.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000











---------- Post added 02-jul-2016 at 01:26 ----------

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''Camino a Rio''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 2016







---------- Post added 02-jul-2016 at 01:27 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Laberinto de la hoja de arce''*

Con una bolita real que recorre el laberinto.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 8000


----------



## conde84 (5 Jul 2016)

*Onza de Australia ''Kangaroo High Relief 2016''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 32,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 20000











---------- Post added 05-jul-2016 at 22:01 ----------

*Onza de Tuvalu ''Star Trek Enterprise''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: unc
Tirada: 50000











---------- Post added 05-jul-2016 at 22:03 ----------

*Onza del Congo ''Gorila de espalda plateada 2016''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: unc
Tirada: 50000


----------



## conde84 (7 Jul 2016)

*2 onzas de Palau ''La mano de Fatima''*

La mano de Fátima o Hamsa, es un amuleto con forma de palmera, popular en todo el Oriente Medio y el Norte de África, que representa la mano derecha abierta, una imagen reconocida y utilizada como señal de protección en muchos momentos de la historia, su uso se remonta a la antigua Mesopotamia.

La mano es un signo de protección que también representa las bendiciones, el poder y la fuerza, y es visto util para desviar el mal de ojo.


Con un cristal Swarovski incrustado

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: proof
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 07-jul-2016 at 23:05 ----------

*Monedas de Gran bretaña ''Britannia proof''*

Este es el nuevo diseño de la britannia proof del año 2016 que podremos tener en los tamaños de 5 oz, 1 oz, 1/2 oz, 1/4 oz, 1 / 10oz, 1/20 oz y 1/40 oz.

Mas adelante ya se anunciaran las tiradas de ellas.







---------- Post added 07-jul-2016 at 23:08 ----------

*Onza de Burkina Faso ''Zeus''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: BU
Tirada: 3500


----------



## Tons (9 Jul 2016)

Hola a todos

Siento el offtopic pero a ver si alguno me puede echar una mano.

Por fin me he decidido a meter mi pequeña colección de pesetas españolas 1,2,5 pesetas y unos cuantos duros del mundo en un album para monedas con sus correspondientes cartoncillos y me ha venido una duda:

La moneda de 2 pts tiene un diametro de 27 mm que debo coger un cartoncillo de 27,5 mm o será demasiado junto y quedaría mejor con uno de 30 mm.
Lo mismo me pasa con la de 5 pts diametro 37 mm y no se si coger el cartoncillo de medida justa o darle unos milimetros de margen.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2016)

Hola, Tons: Mira, aquí también es una cuestión de "gustos", pero yo al final en muchas de mis monedas de colección numismatica he optado por cambiarlas a un formato con un poco más de margen y también me he pasado al cartoncillo adhesivo. En fin, no deja de ser una opinión, pero es que con la medida "justa" veo la moneda como muy "comprimida"... 

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (10 Jul 2016)

Gracias por tu respuesta Fernando, si compraré los cartoncillos con algo de margen que me he fijado en imágenes de internet y las que estan muy justas no me gustan mucho.

un saludo


----------



## conde84 (11 Jul 2016)

*Monedas chinas ''Grabados rupestres de Dazu''*

Los Grabados Rupestres de Dazu es un término general que se refiere a todas las estatuas de la gruta que datan desde el 9 hasta el siglo 13 en el Pueblo Dazu, Municipal Chongqing. Hay más de 50,000 estatuas y 100,000 caracteres chinos tallados en por lo menos 100 lugares separados. Es conocido por su gran escala, exquisita escultura, diversidad rica de temas y contenidos y excelente estado de conservación.

Los grabados rupestres conceden prioridad al tema budista, aunque también contienen elementos de Confucianismo y Taoísmo. Ellos rompen algunas restricciones religiosas, entonces más parecen a los humanos. Manifiestan no sólo numerosos caracteres de una variedad de vida sino también escenas que representan actividades diarias sociales. Es el mejor ejemplo que poseemos en este sentido.
Entre ellos, los grabados rupestres de la colina del norte y de la colina Baoding son de escala más grande y son considerados como la obra maestra del arte de gruta de China después de los finales de la dinastía Tang. Los grabados rupestres en la colina del norte están a 1.5 km norte del Asiento del Pueblo Daze, Municipal Chongqing, y extiende por unos 300m en largo. Su construcción duró más de 200 años, desde 892 o el primer año del reinado de Jingfu en los finales de la dinastía Tang hasta 1162 de la dinastía Song del Sur (1127-1279). Hay por lo menos 50 tipos de temas, principalmente sobre las historias populares budistas en aquel entonces. Los existentes 4600 estatuas forman lo que referido como "el Museo de Arte del Grabado Rupestre de la Dinastía Tang".
Localizados a 15km noreste del Pueblo Dazu, los grabados rupestres en la Colina Baoding, en total unos 10,000 estatuas, establecieron un ambiente característico, en el cual los Tántricos (miembros de una secta del Budismo) podían celebrar su rito.
Entre todos, las estatuas de Dafo Quebrada son mejores conservadas y representan el cumbre del arte de grabados rupestres de China en aquel período. La estatua más grande del mundo, Avalokitesvara Bodhi-sattva con mil manos, y un buda reclinado de medio cuerpo, se puede encontrar ambos aquí.
Los grabados rupestres en la colina del sur toman la escultura taoísta como su tema principal, y componen el complejo más concentrado de grabados rupestres con el mayor número de estatuas y sistema completo de todo el país.

Fuente:viajesdechina.com













Metal: plata 999
Peso: 30 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 60000













Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g 
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000












---------- Post added 11-jul-2016 at 22:57 ----------

*Onza y media de Niue ''Discovery channel, Animales en peligro''*

Nueva serie patrocinada por discovery channel que se estrena con el lanzamiento de dos monedas, el leon a y el mandril africanos, dos de las especies mas amenazadas del mundo.


Metal: plata 999
Peso: 46,6 g 
Diametro: 49,3 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 700


----------



## conde84 (12 Jul 2016)

*Onza de Fiji ''Tiburon toro''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000












---------- Post added 12-jul-2016 at 23:12 ----------

*5 onzas de Tuvalu ''El Dragon y sus 9 hijos''*

Moneda basada en una antigua fabula china

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 50,6 g 
Diametro: 155,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000












---------- Post added 12-jul-2016 at 23:16 ----------

*Onzas de Palau ''Vida marina en el mar Rojo''*

Nueva serie de la casa de la moneda de Israel para Palau que muestra la vida submarina del mar rojo.

Empieza lanzando 3 monedas, el pez angel emperador,el pez angel real y el pez leon.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (14 Jul 2016)

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''Canoa y Kayak''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 33,62 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 750







---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 21:39 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''HMAS Sydney II''*

El HMAS Sydney fue un crucero ligero de la clase Amphion, una subclase de la clase Leander.

Perteneciente a la Real Marina Australiana, es controvertidamente famoso por haberse enfrentado durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial al corsario alemán Kormoran y resultar hundido en dicho combate el 19 de noviembre de 1941 con una total pérdida de vidas (645 en total) enfrente de las costas occidentales australianas pese a ser superior como unidad de combate frente a un enemigo inferiormente artillado.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 750







---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 21:40 ----------

*Onza de Gabon ''Jirafa''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 2000


----------



## djun (15 Jul 2016)

*conde84*, ¿dónde se compran esas monedas de plata que anuncias?
Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Jul 2016)

Tons dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Siento el offtopic pero a ver si alguno me puede echar una mano.
> 
> ...



Hola

Como te ha dicho Fernando, da un poco de margen a las monedas dentro de los cartoncillos, ten presente que en algunas es conveniente ademas de ver las dos caras de la moneda, ver también la llamada "tercera cara", el canto. Y siempre adhesivos.


----------



## conde84 (16 Jul 2016)

djun dijo:


> *conde84*, ¿dónde se compran esas monedas de plata que anuncias?
> Saludos.



En ebay lo encontraras todo, luego en paginas como powercoin.com o apmex tambien las encuentras.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2016 at 00:57 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Mickey Mouse -El concierto''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 16-jul-2016 at 01:01 ----------

*Onza rusa ''El sombrero Monomakh''*

El sombrero de Monomakh (ruso: el шапка Мономаха, shapka Monomakha), también llamado la Gorra de Oro (Shapka Zolotaya), es uno de los símbolos de la autocracia rusa y es el más viejo de las coronas actualmente expuestas en la Armería del Kremlin. Era la corona de todos los Magníficos príncipes Muscovite y Zares de Dmitri Donskoi a Pedro el Grande.

La Gorra de Monomakh es principios de casquete de la filigrana de oro del 14to siglo formado de ocho sectores, detalladamente adornados con un revestimiento enrollado con el adorno negro, decorado con gemas y perlas. La gorra es superada por una cruz de oro simple con perlas en cada uno de los extremos.

Su origen asiático Central obvio ha llevado a algunos eruditos modernos a ver la corona como un regalo de Uzbeg Khan de la Multitud de Oro a su cuñado, Ivan Kalita de Moscú durante el período del yugo de Tatar en Rusia. Boris Uspensky, en particular, sostiene que el sombrero de Tatar al principio se usó en ceremonias de la coronación para significar la subordinación del jefe de Muscovite al khan. A algún punto en el 15to o el 16to siglo la corona fue superada por una cruz.

Después de que Rusia venció el período de la fragmentación feudal e Ivan III de Moscú y Vladimir afirmó su posición como el sucesor con los emperadores romanos, allí se levantó una leyenda que la gorra había sido presentada por el emperador Bizantino Constantine IX Monomachus a su nieto Vladimir Monomakh, el fundador de la ciudad de Vladimir y el antepasado patrilineal de Ivan III. La leyenda sirvió de uno de los motivos de la "Moscú como la Tercera Roma" teoría política. En consecuencia, la corona se hizo conocida como la Gorra de "Monomakh", el término primero registrado en un documento ruso a partir de 1518.

Después de que Iván el Terrible había coronado al primer Zar ruso con este sombrero, el rey polaco pidió que él explicara el sentido de su nuevo título. A que Ivan contestó que quienquiera se corona con la Gorra de Monomakh tradicionalmente se llama un zar, porque era un regalo de un zar (es decir, Constantine IX) quien había enviado el Metropolitano de Ephesus a Kiev para coronar a Vladimir Monomakh con esta gorra. Parece que la respuesta de Ivan ha sido una burla deliberada, porque en el momento de la muerte de Constantine IX Monomachus, Vladimir Monomakh tenía sólo dos años y no era el soberano de Kievan aún.

En 1721, Pedro el Grande adoptó el título Occidental del emperador y, en esta ocasión, sustituyó la Gorra de Monomakh por la Corona Imperial de Rusia.

Fuente: helpes.eu

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g 
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 16-jul-2016 at 01:03 ----------

*Moneda 10 euros de España ''Fernando II''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 27 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (18 Jul 2016)

*Onza de Tuvalu ''HMS Thunder Child''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Famosos barcos que nunca han navegado''

El HMS Thunder Child es un barco que fue destruido por los extraterrestres en la novela de HG Wells " La guerra de los mundos''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 01:22 ----------

*5 onzas rusas ''Palacio Peterhof''*

El palacio de Peterhof es un conjunto del palacio y del parque que se encuentra en la orilla meridional del Golfo de Finlandia, a unos 29 km de San Petersburgo. Está situado en el territorio de la ciudad de Peterhof, llamado antiguamente Petrodvoréts). El conjunto de palacio y parque de la ciudad de Petrodvoréts y su centro histórico forma parte, con el código 540-017, del lugar Patrimonio de la Humanidad llamado «Centro histórico de San Petersburgo y conjuntos monumentales anexos».El centro del conjunto lo constituye el Palacio Grande, que está construido en la terraza marítima y es de estilo barroco. Destacan sus parques y fuentes.

Hasta la Revolución de Octubre de 1917, Peterhof fue residencia de los zares. En el año 1918 se transformó en museo. Durante de Segunda Guerra Mundial estuvo ocupado por las tropas alemanas. Antes de su llegada se pudieron evacuar más de 8.000 objetos de decoración de los palacios y cerca de 50 estatuas. Las tropas alemanas destruyeron casi todo. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial se empezó a restaurar el Palacio de Peterhof, y aún hoy continúan las obras (2007). Desde 1945 está abierto el Parque Inferior. Desde 1946 las fuentes se están reconstruyendo de memoria, como la fuente «Sansón», que fue robada por las tropas alemanas. En el año 1952 se empezó a reconstruir el Palacio Grande. En 1964 quedaron abiertas al público las salas del museo.







Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g 
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1500







---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 01:24 ----------

*5 onzas de Francia ''Buque isla de Francia''*


Nueva serie que consta de 5 monedas, una al año hasta el 2020 con los grandes navios franceses.


Metal: plata 950
Peso: 163,8 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 250


----------



## conde84 (19 Jul 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Hoja de arce''*

Nueva moneda de la serie arte y geometria.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,8 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 19-jul-2016 at 23:18 ----------

*Moneda de Laos ''Astronomia''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 67,3 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con partes chapadas en oro
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 19-jul-2016 at 23:20 ----------

*5 onzas rusas ''trono de los zares Iván y Peter Alekséyevich''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g 
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (23 Jul 2016)

*onza de Australia ''Equipo australiano olimpico''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof con partes chapadas en oro
Tirada: 2016







---------- Post added 23-jul-2016 at 16:19 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Wonder Woman''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,8 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 23-jul-2016 at 16:21 ----------

*Onza de Benin ''Turmalina de Egipto''*

En el interior de la moneda hay fragmentos reales de la turmalina.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 41 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 999






Fotosowercoin.com


----------



## conde84 (25 Jul 2016)

*Onza de TRISTAN DA CUNHA ''Tiburon ballena''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 25-jul-2016 at 23:11 ----------

*Onza Rusa ''450 aniversario de la ciudad de Orel''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g 
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 25-jul-2016 at 23:12 ----------

*Onza de Ucrania ''Cypripedium Calceolus''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,7 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (28 Jul 2016)

*Onza de TRISTAN DA CUNHA ''90 anv de la Reina Isabel II''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2500







---------- Post added 28-jul-2016 at 23:37 ----------

*5 onzas rusas ''Etienne Maurice Falconet''*


Étienne Maurice Falconet (París, 1 de diciembre de 1716 - 24 de enero de 1791), fue uno de los principales escultores de estilo rococó franceses, siendo Madame de Pompadour su mecenas. Influido por la escuela barroca de la que puede ser considerado un maestro, Falconet aparece, en determinados aspectos, como un escultor neoclásico. Su obra más célebre es la estatua ecuestre de Pedro el Grande, llamada el «Caballero de Bronce», en San Petersburgo.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g 
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 28-jul-2016 at 23:40 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Salmon''*

Nueva moneda de la serie paisajes e ilusiones.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500


----------



## conde84 (2 Ago 2016)

*1 kilo de Australia ''Equipo australiano olimpico''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 1000 g 
Diametro: 99,95 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 50







---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 23:07 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Aguila calva''
*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g 
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 6500







---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 23:10 ----------

*5 onzas de EE.UU ''Cumberland gap, Kentucky''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g 
Diametro: 76,2 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 30000


----------



## atika (2 Ago 2016)

Hay que reconocer que la del ágila es preciosa


----------



## oinoko (1 Sep 2016)

Ya hay diseño para la serie lunar australiana 2017 El Año del Gallo. 
Saldrá a finales de Septiembre.


----------



## conde84 (2 Sep 2016)

Bueno vuelvo despues de unas largas vacaciones, asi que al tema

*5 onzas de chad ''Tutankamon''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g 
Diametro: 41 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 30000







---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 16:49 ----------

*Moneda de Islas Cook ''Iglesia de Hagia Sofia''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Windows of heaven'' que muestra un ventanal de la iglesia de hagia Sofia en Sofia, bulgaria.


Metal: plata 925
Peso: 50 g 
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 16:57 ----------

*2 onzas de Palau ''Cupido y Psique''*

Nueva serie llamada ''Esculturas eternas''

La moneda muestra la escultura de Antonio canova llamada ''_Psique Reanimada por el Beso del Amor”_''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof/ ultra alto relieve
Tirada: 999







---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 16:59 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Año del gallo''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000


----------



## pamarvilla (2 Sep 2016)

Esas 5 onzas de ''Tutankamon'' están superchulas.


----------



## conde84 (5 Sep 2016)

*Nueva Kookaburra 2017*

En formatos de 1 onza, 10 onzas y un kilo, la tirada de la onza sera de 500000

El lanzamiento es el 10 de octubre 







---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:23 ----------

*Koala 2017*

En formatos de 1 onza y un kilo, la onza tendra una tirada de 300000

El lanzamiento es el 9 de enero







---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:26 ----------

*Canguro australiano 2017 bullion*

Volvera a salir esta moneda bullion en acuñacion del 2017 el 14 de noviembre







---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:29 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Vikingos''*

Segunda moneda de la serie ''Guerreros de la historia''

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Antique finish coloreado
Tirada: 5000












---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 23:35 ----------

*Onza de Guinea Ecuatorial ''Codex Gigas''*


El Codex Gigas es un antiguo manuscrito medieval en pergamino creado a principios del siglo XIII y escrito en latín presuntamente por el monje German el Recluso del monasterio de Podlažice (en Chrudim, centro de la actual República Checa). Fue considerado en su época como la "octava maravilla del mundo" debido a su impresionante tamaño (92 × 50,5 × 22 cm, el manuscrito medieval más grande conocido), su grosor de 624 páginas y su peso de 75 kg. Está iluminado con tintas roja, azul, amarilla, verde y oro, tanto en mayúsculas capitales como en otras páginas, en las que la miniatura puede ocupar la página completa. Se encuentra en un excelente estado de conservación.

La leyenda señala que el autor del Codex Gigas fue un monje Benedictino condenado a ser emparedado vivo por un grave crimen y para que la pena le fuera condonada, el monje propuso crear una obra monumental que honraría al monasterio, un códice que contendría la Biblia y todo el conocimiento del mundo. El tiempo estipulado por el mismo monje fue de una noche.

La tarea del monje era sobrehumana, por lo que se cuenta que solicitó la ayuda del mismo Satanás, el cual aceptó crear el libro en una noche poniendo como condición aparecer su imagen en una de las páginas. Ciertamente no se trata más que de una leyenda muy posterior a su creación; no obstante, es indudable que fue escrito por un solo hombre.







Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 999


----------



## atika (7 Sep 2016)

Conde: Dela onza de Niue año del gallo, esa no sigue la colección de las monedas que representan tres animales 3 cabras y 3 monos, respectivametne cada moneda ¿verdad?


----------



## conde84 (7 Sep 2016)

atika dijo:


> Conde: Dela onza de Niue año del gallo, esa no sigue la colección de las monedas que representan tres animales 3 cabras y 3 monos, respectivametne cada moneda ¿verdad?



No, esta es otra distinta y sabiendo como es Niue con las monedas esperate a que lance otras 50 monedas con lo del año del gallo.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 20:21 ----------

*Onza de Islas Cook ''Anonymous''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Silver black proof
Tirada: 999










Fotos: Powercoin

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 20:22 ----------

*5 onzas de Estados Unidos ''Harpers Ferry, West virginia''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g 
Diametro: 76,2 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 30000







---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 20:26 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''aniversario del alunizaje''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado con cristales de meteoritos en su interior
Tirada: 1000
Valor: 5 dolares







---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 20:27 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Migracion de las mariposas monarca''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 3000
Valor: 2 dolares


----------



## conde84 (9 Sep 2016)

*''Monedas'' de España el Jardin de las Delicias*

Pues parece que la FNMT se ha apuntado a la moda de las microislas de hacer ''monedas'' raras que son cualquier cosa menos moneda pero bueno, como quizas en España no vendan una mierda hacen esto para ver si las venden en el mercado internacional porque igual tienen tiron, son solo suposiciones mias.

Esta es la emision de la IV Serie de monedas de colección denominada «Tesoros de Museos Españoles»,dedicado al jardin de las delicias de El Bosco y que *solo se pueden adquirir en conjunto*, *son dos piezas de 25 euros a los lados rectangulares (60 x 30) de 67 gramos y una cuadrada de 50 euros en el centro (60 x 60) de 135 gramos, formando el triptico del jardin de las delicias.

Parece ser que la plata que se va a utilizar es 999 en vez de la tipica 925 de la FNMT.*

La tirada maxima va a ser de 2000 piezas y el precio *480 euros + IVA*,lo que si las cuentas no me fallan son *566 euros* de nada, vamos que el que no se las compra es porque no quiere a ese modico precio, la FNMT siempre pensando en el coleccionista y la promocion de la numismatica.












---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 21:08 ----------

*10 euros España ''300 aniversario de correos''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 27 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 7500
Valor: 10 euros
Precio: 45 euros + IVA







---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 21:10 ----------

*10 euros España ''Europa contemporanea''*

En el reverso, se reproducen tres motivos enmarcados en unos óvalos. El superior contiene una imagen de Salvador Dalí; el derecho, reproduce una imagen del edificio Torres Blancas, de Madrid; y el inferior izquierdo, reproduce un detalle en color de la obra de Joan Miró, Portrait IV.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 27 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 7500
Valor: 10 euros
Precio: 45 euros + IVA







---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 21:12 ----------

*10 euros España ''IV Centenario de la muerte de Cervantes''*


En el reverso se reproduce una imagen de la estatua de Cervantes que se encuentra en la Plaza de las Cortes de Madrid; a la derecha, la marca de Juan de la Cuesta, impresor de la primera edición del Quijote y de otras obras de Cervantes.


Metal: plata 925
Peso: 27 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 7500
Valor: 10 euros
Precio: 45 euros + IVA


----------



## Visrul (14 Sep 2016)

Para los que hacen la colección de los "Corsarios" americana sale la nueva round:

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 2 oz


----------



## Judith76 (15 Sep 2016)

Están super guapas!! Voy a ver si puedo hacerme con alguna!

Gracias.


----------



## conde84 (17 Sep 2016)

*Onza de Islas Virgenes Britanicas ''Pegaso''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof inverso
Tirada: 50000







---------- Post added 17-sep-2016 at 20:42 ----------

*Onza de Moldavia ''25 Años de independencia''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 300







---------- Post added 17-sep-2016 at 20:44 ----------

*Onza de Ruanda ''Hipopotamo''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof/UNC
Tirada: 1000 en proof/ ? en UNC







---------- Post added 17-sep-2016 at 20:45 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Migracion de los Caribus''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (20 Sep 2016)

*Dos onzas de Ucrania ''25 años de independencia''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 67,25 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 3500







---------- Post added 20-sep-2016 at 23:53 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Libelula''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof (la libelula esta realizada en niobio)
Tirada: 6000







---------- Post added 20-sep-2016 at 23:56 ----------

*Coleccion de Onzas de Burkina faso ''Espititu de Africa, Elefantes''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con impresion 3d
Tirada: 499


----------



## conde84 (21 Sep 2016)

*Onza de Somalia ''Elefante 2017''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

¡Joder! qué RACANÍSMO que hay en este hilo a la hora de dar las "Thanks" al bueno de conde84, máxime teniendo en cuenta el trabajo que debe llevar hacer este hilo y más viendo el seguimiento que tiene. Venga, NO seáis tan "vagos"...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (21 Sep 2016)

¿Soy yo el único al que la Somalia elephant del 2017 le parece un engendro hecho por el sobrino de alguien?








Con lo chula que es la del 2016!!! Es copia en espejo de la del 2009, pero muy chula de todos modos.







Saludos y gracias conde por mantener vivo el hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2016)

Pues, no eres el único, oinioko... ¡Qué pena de "diseño"! Esa es una de mis colecciones favoritas, pero como sigamos así...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (22 Sep 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Diwali : Festival of Lights''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 8500







---------- Post added 22-sep-2016 at 00:08 ----------

*Onza de Abkhazia ''2500 años de la ciudad de Akua''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,63 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 22-sep-2016 at 00:10 ----------

*Onza de KAZAKHSTAN ''Retratos en billetes, Abulkhair Khan''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 22-sep-2016 at 00:12 ----------

*2 onzas de Tuvalu ''Dioses Nordicos, LOKI''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 40,5 mm
Calidad: Antique finish,alto relieve''
Tirada: 2000


----------



## Jando (22 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Joder! qué RACANÍSMO que hay en este hilo a la hora de dar las "Thanks" al bueno de conde84, máxime teniendo en cuenta el trabajo que debe llevar hacer este hilo y más viendo el seguimiento que tiene. Venga, NO seáis tan "vagos"...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias a conde84 por este hilo (impresionante trabajo) y al resto de foreros por las aportaciones en el resto de hilos. Saludos.


----------



## Jando (22 Sep 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> Pues aqui se pueden comprar ya Perth Bullion | Shop | Viewing 2 oz silver coin - 2016 Queens Beasts - Lion - Royal Mint UK y en ebay desde hace unas semanas estaba en preventa,pero lo raro es que en la propia pagina de la British royalmint no sale nada acerca de ella, cosa que me desconcierta bastante.
> 
> A ver si se pasa necho por aqui y nos puede aclarar mas el tema porque si tengo bastante interes en esta moneda, que ya de paso presento.
> 
> ...




Buenas tardes a todos, 

tengo curiosidad por saber el grosor de esta moneda. Está indicado el peso y el diámetro pero no ese dato. ¿Alguien lo sabe?. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2016)

No la he medido el grosor pero a ojo te digo que 3 milímetros aprox, es más gruesa que una onza "normal"


----------



## necho (22 Sep 2016)

Jando dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos,
> 
> tengo curiosidad por saber el grosor de esta moneda. Está indicado el peso y el diámetro pero no ese dato. ¿Alguien lo sabe?. Muchas gracias de antemano.



6 mm. Cuidado con los calibres metálicos que esa moneda se raya con sólo mirarla.

Por cierto, Lindner y Leuchtturn siguen sin sacar cápsula especifica para esta moneda :rolleye:


----------



## Jando (22 Sep 2016)

necho dijo:


> 6 mm. Cuidado con los calibres metálicos que esa moneda se raya con sólo mirarla.
> 
> Por cierto, Lindner y Leuchtturn siguen sin sacar cápsula especifica para esta moneda :rolleye:



Gracias atika y necho por las respuestas. 6 milímetros: ¡¡¡ vaya pedazo de moneda !!!


----------



## atika (22 Sep 2016)

necho dijo:


> 6 mm. Cuidado con los calibres metálicos que esa moneda se raya con sólo mirarla.
> 
> Por cierto, Lindner y Leuchtturn siguen sin sacar cápsula especifica para esta moneda :rolleye:



Cuando las saquen avisa por favor


----------



## Visrul (22 Sep 2016)

necho dijo:


> Por cierto, Lindner y Leuchtturn siguen sin sacar cápsula especifica para esta moneda :rolleye:



Necho, ¿sabes si las capsulas Quickslab podrían servir?. Nunca las he usado pero creo que tienen un espesor de hasta 10mm. Si descontamos el espesor de la propia capsula tal vez sirviesen...


----------



## asqueado (23 Sep 2016)

necho dijo:


> 6 mm. Cuidado con los calibres metálicos que esa moneda se raya con sólo mirarla.
> 
> Por cierto, Lindner y Leuchtturn siguen sin sacar cápsula especifica para esta moneda :rolleye:



necho el otro dia cuando me informastes por mp que nada sobre la capsula especifica para esta moneda, me acorde que tenia una parecida de 2 onzas esa de los piratas, se la compre a Aurinun junto con unas medallas de cobre, pues bien, probe a ver como le venia y viene de lujo, es en concreto esta, lo que pasa es que la veo cara

Münzkapsel 2 Oz Ultra High Relief Privateer / Siren / American Landma

quizas la este comprando en USA, ya que la coleccion de los piratas esta fabricada alli


----------



## conde84 (23 Sep 2016)

*Onza de Burkina Faso ''Meteorito Château-Renard''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6mm
Calidad: antique finish (con fragmento de meteorito real insertado en la moneda)
Tirada: 750







---------- Post added 23-sep-2016 at 19:18 ----------

*5 onzas de Islas Cook ''Monte Denali''*


El Denali, anteriormente denominado monte McKinley, es la montaña más alta de Estados Unidos y América del Norte, con 6168 msnm. A pesar de no ser uno de los más altos del mundo, el desnivel que hay que superar (unos 4000 m desde el campo base), junto a las bajas temperaturas, dada su cercanía al círculo polar ártico, hacen del Denali uno de los picos más complicados de ascender. El nombre Denali significa «el Grande» en las lenguas atabascanas.

Desde 1896, y de forma oficial de 1917 a agosto de 2015, se denominó monte McKinley en homenaje al 25.º presidente estadounidense, William McKinley.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: ?
Calidad: Proof/alto relieve
Tirada: 777











---------- Post added 23-sep-2016 at 19:20 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Crystal Snowflakes''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 6000







---------- Post added 23-sep-2016 at 19:23 ----------

*Onza Rusa ''350 años de la fundacion de Ulan-Ude''*

La ciudad fue fundada en 1666 como cuartel de invierno de los cosacos, creció en importancia comercial con la construcción del ferrocarril a finales del siglo XIX y la interacción con Rusia, China y Mongolia. En 1923 se convirtió en la capital de la recién creada República Socialista Soviética Autónoma de Buriatia y recibió su nombre actual en 1934. Se encuentra a los pies de unas montañas y el río Udá la divide en dos sectores. Su población ronda los 400.000 habitantes, lo que la convierte en la tercera mayor ciudad del este de Siberia.

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,94 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Sep 2016)

Los franceses sacan bellisimas monedas, lo que me desespera es que no son de una onza : Le beau Voyage du Petit Prince La France | Monnaie de Paris


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## conde84 (26 Sep 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Caballito de mar''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 01:21 ----------

*Onza de Islas Cook ''Araña avispa''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado (moneda concava)
Tirada: 999







---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 01:29 ----------

*2 onzas de Palau ''Hagia Sophia''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Mineral art'' que muestra la mezquita de Santa Sofia en Estambul.

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish (con ambar amarillo insertado en la moneda)
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 01:32 ----------

*Onza rusa ''Nastasiinsky hall of Moscow''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,94 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (27 Sep 2016)

*3 onzas de Islas Cook ''Cupula de la catedral de Berlin''*

Metal: plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof, moneda concava.
Tirada: 999














fotosowercoin

---------- Post added 27-sep-2016 at 23:16 ----------

*5 Onzas Rusas ''Monasterio de San Juan de de Ryazan''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 27-sep-2016 at 23:17 ----------

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''Movimiento olimpico en Bielorrusia''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof parcialmente bañada en oro
Tirada: 750







---------- Post added 27-sep-2016 at 23:19 ----------

*Onza de KIRGHIZSTAN ''25 años de la Republica''*

Metal: plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 1000


----------



## atika (28 Sep 2016)

Conde ¿no pones las de snowflake de Canadá? es que no recuerdo haberlas visto en el hilo y he de reconocer que me gustan bastante...


----------



## conde84 (28 Sep 2016)

atika dijo:


> Conde ¿no pones las de snowflake de Canadá? es que no recuerdo haberlas visto en el hilo y he de reconocer que me gustan bastante...



Pues creo que hace 3 dias precisamente puse una.


----------



## conde84 (29 Sep 2016)

*2 onzas de Niue ''El valle de los huesos secos''*

Moneda numero 11 de la serie ''Historias de la biblia.

Esta vez la moneda muestra la ilustración de Gustave Doré de "La visión del valle de los huesos secos" que representa Ezequiel viendo un campo de esqueletos y cadáveres que vuelven a la vida.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro:39 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 1499












---------- Post added 29-sep-2016 at 23:18 ----------

*2 Onzas de Palau ''Medusa''
*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm 
Calidad: antique finish coloreado
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 29-sep-2016 at 23:20 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Curtiss H-12''*

Nueva moneda de la serie aviones de la primera guerra mundial

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,83 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 29-sep-2016 at 23:25 ----------

*Onza de Burkina faso ''Wyatt Earp & Doc Holliday''*

Moneda de la serie ''Leyendas del antiguo oeste''

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (3 Oct 2016)

*Onza de Inglaterra ''Año del Gallo''*

Tambien disponible en 5 onzas y kilo

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,2 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof/UNC
Tirada: 3888/?











---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 23:33 ----------

*3 onzas de Fiji ''Unicornio''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 999







---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 23:35 ----------

*''Onza'' China ''80 aniversario de la victoria de la armada roja''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 30 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 20000







---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 23:36 ----------

*5 Onzas de Canada ''Oso polar''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 157,6 g
Diametro: 65,25 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 1500


----------



## conde84 (5 Oct 2016)

*5 onzas de Islas Cook ''Dioses Nordicos''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 155 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 22:56 ----------

*2 onzas de Canada ''vida Submarina''*

Moneda luminiscente que con la luz cambia de color.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,6 g
Diametro: 54 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 4000












---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 22:59 ----------

*3 onzas de Tokelau ''Valkiria''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/ultra alto relieve
Tirada: 1500


----------



## Sacaroso (6 Oct 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *5 onzas de Islas Cook ''Dioses Nordicos''*
> 
> Metal: plata 999
> peso: 155 g
> ...



Me encantan las tres. Ahora que no me quiero imaginar el precio con esas tiradas.


----------



## conde84 (8 Oct 2016)

*2 onzas de Canada ''Prados de Canada''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,69 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 25000







---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 16:43 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Vikingos''*

Nueva serie de vikingos que comienza con tres monedas.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,7 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 1999

*Bjorn Ironside*







*Harald Fairhair*







*Thor*







---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 16:46 ----------

*Onza Griega ''Menandro''*

Menandro 342/41 ac - 290 aC) fue un griego dramaturgo y el representante más conocido del Ateneo, nueva comedia . Él escribió 108 comedias.


Metal: plata 925
peso: 34,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (11 Oct 2016)

*1 kilo de Canada ''The arms of Canada''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 102 mm
Calidad: Proof parcialmente bañado en oro
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 11-oct-2016 at 13:36 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Princesa Leia''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 11-oct-2016 at 13:37 ----------

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''El mundo a traves de los ojos de un niño''*

Metal: plata 925
peso: 33,62 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 11-oct-2016 at 13:40 ----------

*Onza de Hungria ''70 aniversario del Forint''*

Metal: plata 925
peso: 31,46 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000


----------



## conde84 (13 Oct 2016)

*5 kilos de Canada ''Charles Edenshaw''*

Charles Edenshaw (1839-1920) fue un artista de Haida Gwaii , Columbia Británica, Canadá. Es conocido por su talla en madera, joyería,y la pintura.
La moneda muestra una de sus obras.

Metal: Plata 9999
peso: 5000 g
Diametro: 180 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 100







---------- Post added 13-oct-2016 at 22:37 ----------

*Onza de Peru ''150 aniversario de la victoria del 2 de mayo''*

El Combate del Callao, también llamado Combate del 2 de mayo (2 de mayo de 1866), fue un enfrentamiento en aguas de este puerto peruano entre una escuadra de la Armada Española, al mando del almirante Casto Méndez Núñez, y las defensas del Callao, bajo mando del entonces Jefe Supremo de la República del Perú, Mariano Ignacio Prado, en el transcurso de la Guerra hispano-sudamericana.

Tras el bombardeo de Valparaíso, una operación de castigo muy reprochada por tratarse de una población indefensa, la escuadra española se dirigió al puerto del Callao, la plaza más fuerte de Sudamérica. La batalla y su resultado aún son objeto de polémica. Mientras que la historiografía española sostiene que la escuadra se retiró sin daños graves tras arrasar las defensas del Callao, dando por cumplido su cometido, los peruanos mantienen que las baterías de tierra conservaron su capacidad de combate, y que la escuadra se retiró debido a sus daños y la falta de munición.

Metal: Plata 925
peso: 33,62 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: BU
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 13-oct-2016 at 22:38 ----------

*Onza Rusa ''100 aniversario de la fundacion de Mourmansk ''*

Murmansk es una ciudad de Rusia y la capital de la región de Murmansk. Su población era de 305,236 habitantes en 2015 . Es la ciudad más grande en el mundo al norte del círculo polar ártico . La ciudad vive principalmente de la explotación de gas en el Mar de Barents y las actividades portuarias cosa poco comun en la Rusia ártica al estar todo el invierno sin hielo, a pesar de su alta latitud, gracias a corriente cálida de la corriente del Golfo.

Metal: Plata 925
peso: 33,94 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 13-oct-2016 at 22:41 ----------

*5 onzas de Islas Cook ''Año del Gallo''*

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: Proof con el centro de la moneda de nacar
Tirada: 888







---------- Post added 13-oct-2016 at 22:44 ----------

*3 onzas de Niue ''Coliseo de Neron''*

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: Proof con holograma en el coliseo y la estatua
Tirada: 500






Fotos: powercoin


----------



## atika (14 Oct 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *2 onzas de Canada ''Prados de Canada''*
> 
> Metal: plata 999
> peso: 62,69 g
> ...


----------



## conde84 (18 Oct 2016)

*Onza de Rusia ''Mezquita Juma Jami''*

Metal: Plata 925
peso: 33,94 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000








---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 23:40 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Familia de puma negro''*

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con cristales Swarovski en los ojos
Tirada: 500






Fotos: Pelacoins

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 23:42 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Alce''*

Onza que en Canada se vende a su facial de 100 $ canadienses.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,83 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof mate
Tirada: 30000







---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 23:46 ----------

*5 Onzas de Islas Cook ''200 aniversario de la bicicleta''*

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: Proof con el centro de la moneda de nacar
Tirada: 750






Fotos: Pelacoins

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 23:49 ----------

*Onza de Abjasia ''2500 años de la ciudad de Akua''*

Metal: Plata 925
peso: 33,63 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (19 Oct 2016)

*Onzas rusas ''Diamantes de Rusia''*

Coleccion de 3 onzas, tambien disponibles en monedas de 5 onzas.

Metal: Plata 925
peso: 33,94 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000

Estrella de la orden de San Andres







Corona Imperial







Cetro Imperial







---------- Post added 19-oct-2016 at 23:30 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Plaza de San Marcos''*

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 32 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 777






Fotos: Powercoin

---------- Post added 19-oct-2016 at 23:32 ----------

*Onza de Tuvalu ''Rana campana verde y dorada''*

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 19-oct-2016 at 23:34 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Pronghorn''*

Nueva moneda de la serie paisajes e ilusiones

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500


----------



## conde84 (21 Oct 2016)

*Onza de Fiji ''La gran ola de Kanagawa''*

La gran ola de Kanagawa, es una famosa estampa japonesa del pintor especialista, Katsushika Hokusai, publicada entre 1830 y 1833, durante el período Edo de la historia de Japón.








Metal: Plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof like/proof coloreado
Tirada: 50000/2500












Proof coloreado






---------- Post added 21-oct-2016 at 23:10 ----------

*Onza de Sudafrica ''Krugerrand''*

Tambien disponible en 1 onza de platino 999 y en oro 0.916 con los siguientes tamaños :50 oz, 5 oz, 1oz, 1/2 oz, 1/4 oz, 1/10 oz, 1/20 oz y 1/50 oz. 

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,72 mm
Calidad: UNC/Proof 
Tirada: 500000/15000

















---------- Post added 21-oct-2016 at 23:14 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Batalla de Hong Kong''*


Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 21-oct-2016 at 23:16 ----------

*Onza de Tuvalu ''Yin Yang''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (22 Oct 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> x conde84
> 
> La Oz Krugerrand que comentas no me queda claro si es de Platino o Plata, las que son de Oro entiendo que son nuevas fracciones más pequeñas que la 1/10, amén de una moneda de 5 Oz en Oro



Hola miaavg. 

En plata han sacado 500000 unidades en calidad unc que supongo salgan a precio de bullion y 15000 en proof. 
Luego también han sacado como novedad una moneda de platino de una onza. 
Y en oro los tamaños son los que puse que van desde una moneda de 50 onzas (si 50),hasta la de 1/50.


----------



## conde84 (23 Oct 2016)

*''Onza'' China ''Panda 2017''*

Tambien disponible en tamaño de 150 gramos en calidad proof y tirada de 60000 y en 1 kilo, calidad proof y tirada 20000.


Metal: plata 999
peso: 30 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Bullion
Tirada: 10000000












---------- Post added 23-oct-2016 at 17:39 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Fiery Sky ''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof fotoluminiscente
Tirada: 8000












---------- Post added 23-oct-2016 at 17:42 ----------

*Onza de Australia ''Archie''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Frosted UNC
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 23-oct-2016 at 17:47 ----------

*3 onzas de Islas Cook ''Caspar David Friedrich''*

Caspar David Friedrich (Greifswald, 5 de septiembre de 1774 – Dresde, 7 de mayo de 1840) fue un pintor paisajista del romanticismo alemán del siglo XIX, generalmente considerado el artista alemán más importante de su generación. Es conocido por sus paisajes alegóricos de su periodo medio que muestra figuras contemplativas opuestas a cielos nocturnos, nieblas matinales, árboles estériles o ruinas góticas. Su interés primario como artista era la reflexión de la naturaleza, su trabajo a menudo simbólico y anti clásico intenta dar una respuesta subjetiva y emocional al mundo natural.

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado con 16 cristales Swarovski
Tirada: 1818






Fotos: powercoin


----------



## conde84 (25 Oct 2016)

*Onza de Gran Bretaña ''William Shakespeare''*

Moneda que se puede adquirir a su facial de 50 libras.

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 31 g
Diametro: 34 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 1500












---------- Post added 25-oct-2016 at 23:12 ----------

*Onzas chinas ''Pandas conmemorativos 2017''*

Onza especial conmemorativa con la imagen del panda del 120 aniversario de la Shenyang Mint.

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 30 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 30000















Onza especial conmemorativa con la imagen del panda del 60 aniversario de la federacion de Chinos de Ultramar Repatriados

Metal: Plata 999
peso: 30 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 20000












---------- Post added 25-oct-2016 at 23:15 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Alas de mariposa''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof con las alas en agata
Tirada: 6000







---------- Post added 25-oct-2016 at 23:18 ----------

*5 onzas rusas ''Monasterio de St Jean de Ryazan''*

Metal: plata 925
peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (27 Oct 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''HMS Bounty''*

Esta onza bullion se esta anunciando como la mas barata de todas que existen, veremos a ver si es verdad y si es facil de conseguir.

*El HMS Bounty* : Un buque mercante de tres mástiles construido en Inglaterra en 1784, el HMS Bounty fue adquirido por la Royal Navy en 1787.Fue enviado al Pacífico bajo el mando de William Bligh para adquirir las plantas del árbol del pan de Tahití y transportarlos a la Indias Occidentales Británicas con la esperanza de producir cosechas comestibles. En septiembre de 1788, el barco navegó más allá de la punta sur de Nueva Zelanda en su largo y arduo viaje. La misión fue abortada en abril de 1789 después de un motín dirigido por el teniente interino Fletcher Christian. Esta fue la famosa Rebelión a bordo, objeto de tres películas, incluyendo el clásico de 1935 protagonizada por Charles Laughton y Clark Gable. Los amotinados quemaron el barco en la isla de Pitcairn en 1780 con el fin de evitar la detección por la Royal Navy, que los buscaba para enviarlos a Inglaterra para el juicio.
Los restos del Bounty fueron descubiertos en 1957, y varias partes se han recuperado.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39mm
Calidad: Bullion
Tirada: ?













---------- Post added 27-oct-2016 at 23:29 ----------

*Onza de Pitcairn Islands ''Ballenas de los oceanos del sur''*

Coleccion de 4 monedas que salen conjuntamente

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 2000
























---------- Post added 27-oct-2016 at 23:31 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Hojas brillantes de Abedul''*


Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 5500







---------- Post added 27-oct-2016 at 23:35 ----------

*Onza Australiana ''Año del gallo''*


Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (31 Oct 2016)

*Onza de Canada ''Salto de la ballena''*

La ballena sobresale de la moneda

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500












---------- Post added 31-oct-2016 at 16:38 ----------

*Onza China ''150 aniversario del nacimiento del Dr Sun Yat-Sen''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 30 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 20000







---------- Post added 31-oct-2016 at 16:47 ----------

*1 kilo de Benin ''Titanic''*


Metal: plata 999
peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Proof esmaltado
Tirada: 99








---------- Post added 31-oct-2016 at 16:51 ----------

*Onza de Islas Cook ''Cocodrilo/jaguar''*

Ultima moneda de la serie ''Depredador/presa''

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (3 Nov 2016)

*2 onzas de Islas Cook ''Diamante Hope''*


El Diamante Hope es un diamante de color azul marino, con un peso estimado en 45.52 quilates. Su color es debido a la presencia de trazas de átomos de boro en su composición.

Con el paso del tiempo, se ha vuelto legendario por la supuesta maldición que alcanza a sus respectivos poseedores. Numerosos rumores señalan que es el culpable de las desgracias que les ocurrieron a cada uno de sus dueños.

El 10 de noviembre de 1958, fue donado al Museo Nacional de Historia Natural de la Institución Smithsoniana por el joyero estadounidense Harry Winston. A partir de entonces, forma parte de la colección nacional de gemas del museo.

El diamante Hope tiene su origen en el diamante Tavernier Blue, que inicialmente se encontraba en la mina Kollur, ubicada en Golconda, India. El diamante se caracterizaba por tener una forma triangular y un peso de 115 quilates (equivalente a 22,44 gramos). 


Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof con un cristal Swarovski replica del diamante
Tirada: 999







---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 00:56 ----------

*Onza de Tanzania ''Elefante''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 999







---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 01:00 ----------

*5 onzas francesas ''Van Cleef & Arpels''*

Van Cleef & Arpels es una joyería, relojeria y compañía de perfume francesa. Fue fundada en 1896 por Alfred Van Cleef y su tío Salomon Arpels en París.

Metal: plata 950
peso: 163,8 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof con nacar insertado en la mariposa.
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 01:02 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Oso Negro''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 6500


----------



## conde84 (6 Nov 2016)

*2 onzas de Islas Salomon ''Grifo y Sirena''*

Nueva serie llamada ''Mitos y Leyendas'' que comienza con estas dos piezas.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof invertido
Tirada: 1500















---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 16:42 ----------

*2 onzas de Islas Cook ''Martillo de Thor''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 999
















---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 16:44 ----------

*1 onza Australiana ''Dragon y Fenix''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,61 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 50000












---------- Post added 06-nov-2016 at 16:46 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Oso Polar''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (8 Nov 2016)

*Onza de Chad ''Leon Africano''*

Tercera moneda de la serie

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: UNC/Proof
Tirada: 50000/1000











---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 23:43 ----------

*Onza de Tokelau ''Panda Gigante''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ‘Snowflake Bears’

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 500











---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 23:45 ----------

*10 onzas de Canada ''Cataratas del Niagara''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 311,1 g
Diametro: 76,25 mm
Calidad: BU
Tirada: 15000







---------- Post added 08-nov-2016 at 23:48 ----------

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''Orquidea fantasma''*


Metal: plata 925
peso: 33,63 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 750


----------



## asnito (13 Nov 2016)

Buenas noches,

Tengo una duda sobre la serie egyptian relic, solo llevan sacadas dos monedas y cada una de un tamaño y peso pero las dos son de 2016, mi pregunta es cada año habra dos monedas de 5 y 2 oz o ya solo saldran de 2 oz o sacaran lo que vean que pueden vender.
Mira que la primera moneda llamaba la atención pero que esten cambiando el formato no me termina de gustar y quita las ganas de hacer la serie.
Por cierto agradecer a conde84 y a todos los que aportais en el hilo por mantenernos informados de las novedades.


----------



## conde84 (16 Nov 2016)

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''Kiwi 2017''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: BU/Proof
Tirada: 7500/2500















---------- Post added 16-nov-2016 at 21:37 ----------

*2 Onzas de Gran Bretaña ''El grifo''*

Segunda moneda de la serie.

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?











---------- Post added 16-nov-2016 at 21:39 ----------

*2 Onzas de Chad ''Horus''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 42 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 50000







---------- Post added 16-nov-2016 at 21:42 ----------

*Onza rusa ''175 Aniversario de las cuentas de ahorro en Rusia''*

Metal: plata 925
peso: 33,94 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3500







---------- Post added 16-nov-2016 at 21:44 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Marmota''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5500


----------



## conde84 (16 Nov 2016)

asnito dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre la serie egyptian relic, solo llevan sacadas dos monedas y cada una de un tamaño y peso pero las dos son de 2016, mi pregunta es cada año habra dos monedas de 5 y 2 oz o ya solo saldran de 2 oz o sacaran lo que vean que pueden vender.
> Mira que la primera moneda llamaba la atención pero que esten cambiando el formato no me termina de gustar y quita las ganas de hacer la serie.
> Por cierto agradecer a conde84 y a todos los que aportais en el hilo por mantenernos informados de las novedades.



Hola, no tengo ni idea de como sera la coleccion, solo decir que las colecciones de paises africanos, quitando 3 contadas, suelen hacer lo que quieren con ellas, sacar las monedas segun les convenga y demas, son muy anarquicas.


----------



## conde84 (19 Nov 2016)

*2 Onzas de Niue ''Ambar - Arte Barroco''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish con inserccion de ambar
Tirada: 500


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2016)

¡Guapísima! pero qué manera de estropear la moneda con el "careto" de la Queen...

Y Muchas Gracias, conde84, por mantener un hilo tan interesante, al menos para quienes gustamos de este "rollo" de las monedas...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (19 Nov 2016)

*Onza de Islas Cook ''Bestias fantasticas y donde encontrarlas''*

Moneda basada en la pelicula de la creadora de Harry Potter.


Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000















---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 19:00 ----------

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''Skaryna Way : Padua''*

Metal: plata 925
peso: 33,62 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: antique finish
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 19:03 ----------

*1 kilo de Rusia ''175 Aniversario de las cuentas de ahorro en Rusia''*

Metal: plata 925
peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 170


----------



## gurrumino (19 Nov 2016)

conde84 dijo:


> *2 onzas de Islas Salomon ''Grifo y Sirena''*
> 
> Nueva serie llamada ''Mitos y Leyendas'' que comienza con estas dos piezas.
> 
> ...





fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Guapísima! *pero qué manera de estropear la moneda con el "careto" de la Queen...
> *
> Y Muchas Gracias, conde84, por mantener un hilo tan interesante, al menos para quienes gustamos de este "rollo" de las monedas...
> 
> Saludos.



Jajaja, Fernando, las "momias" están en auge, ya sabes por donde voy :fiufiu:.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2016 at 19:43 ----------




asnito dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre la serie egyptian relic, solo llevan sacadas dos monedas y cada una de un tamaño y peso pero las dos son de 2016, mi pregunta es cada año habra dos monedas de 5 y 2 oz o ya solo saldran de 2 oz o sacaran lo que vean que pueden vender.
> Mira que la primera moneda llamaba la atención pero que esten cambiando el formato no me termina de gustar y quita las ganas de hacer la serie.
> Por cierto agradecer a conde84 y a todos los que aportais en el hilo por mantenernos informados de las novedades.



No estoy seguro pero me suena haber leido en alguna parte que la proxima tirada de esta serie será de monedas de un KILO, ya digo, me suena.

Sobre los portentos en forma de moneda que pone Conde no tengo palabras :.


----------



## conde84 (21 Nov 2016)

*Onza de Hungria ''Castilo de Szigetvari''*

Metal: plata 925
peso: 31,46 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 21:28 ----------

*Onza de Japon ''Juegos de invierno de Sapporo 2017''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 50000






Fotos: Powercoin

---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 21:30 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Mickey:Fantasia''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 21-nov-2016 at 21:33 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Vida submarina-Morsa''*

Metal: plata 999
peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado con una gota en efecto 3d
Tirada: 7500


----------



## asqueado (23 Nov 2016)

Que manera de engañar por un onza
















Ruanda
50 RWF
Proof
2017
31,103 g
Ag 999,9
40 mm
Tirada 1.000

*
Hacen tiradas cortas para pagar 85,00 euros * ::::


----------



## conde84 (23 Nov 2016)

*Onza de Niue ''Angel de la guarda''*

Nueva moneda bullion, veremos a que precio sale.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada:?









Fotos:gainesvillecoins.com

---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 23:23 ----------

*Moneda de Hungria ''225 aniversario del nacimiento de István Széchenyi''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 77,76 g
Diametro: 52,5 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 23:25 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Reyes Magos''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada:?







---------- Post added 23-nov-2016 at 23:27 ----------

*1 Kilo de Canada ''Monedas de coleccion''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 102,1 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 500


----------



## asqueado (24 Nov 2016)

*La del guardian angel si sale con precio normalito es posible, la afea el careto de la de siempre.

no se si estan puestas estas pero son una gozada de monedas*














Palau 2016 $ 10 Tiffany Arte - Moneda de plata 2 Oz Jain Temple India 999 piezas














Palau 2012 10$ Kremlin Russia Moscow 2 Oz Silver Coin 999 piezas














Palau 10 Dollars 2016 2 oz silver Hagia Sophia














Palau $10 2014 Famous Opera Crystal Series Paris Palais Garnier 2 Oz Silver Coin














Palau 10 $ 2013 Mineral Art ST. PETER BASILICA 2 Oz Silver Coin 999 piezas


.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2016 at 01:23 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> *Onza de Niue ''Angel de la guarda''*
> 
> Nueva moneda bullion, veremos a que precio sale.
> 
> ...





Parece ser que es la primera emision de una nueva serie, segun la pagina web de Gainesville Coins.con donde la tiene a la venta por un precio de 17,76 $

Buy 2017 1 oz Guardian Angel Silver | Gainesville Coins ®

En europa tambien la he visto en venta anticipida a 19,25 euros

Detalles y Especificaciones

Gainesville Coinsis encantado de ofrecer una nueva y exclusiva moneda de plata de .999 fina moneda legal, el 2017 1 oz Guardian Angel Silver Coin! La primera emisión en una serie anual, esta moneda es golpeado de 99,9% de plata pura por un total de 1 onza troy de peso de plata real (ASW) Cada moneda es moneda de curso legal en la nación de la isla de Niue con un valor nominal de 1 Dólar

En el reverso, un niño se muestra protegido por un ángel de la guarda. El ángel lo cuida por detrás mientras sus alas cubren al niño de una manera protectora. La imagen es flanqueada en cada lado por las palomas en vuelo medio, y se fija contra fondo hermoso prueba-como. La leyenda "GUARDIAN ANGEL" corre a lo largo del borde superior. En el borde inferior, el peso y la pureza están inscritos, leyendo "UN DÓLAR" y la fecha de año "2017" El borde es reeded.

El anverso es agraciado por el retrato clásico de HM Queen Elizabeth II frente a la derecha, diseñado por Ralph Maklouf. El mismo efecto de prueba ayuda a destacar la efigie y las inscripciones. El borde exterior está inscrito con el nombre de Su Majestad, el país emisor "NIUE", la denominación "UN DÓLAR", y la fecha de año "2017". El borde es reeded.

Muchos inversores y coleccionistas por igual se han vuelto más interesados ​​en las monedas de lingotes de plata como una manera de proteger y preservar su riqueza, al igual que un ángel de la guarda vela por la persona o personas a las que está asignado. ¡Recuerde, la moneda de plata de 1 onza del ángel guardián 2017 está disponible ahora, así que comience a proteger su dinero con esta moneda de plata hermosa hoy! 


.


----------



## Jando (25 Nov 2016)

conde84: gran trabajo el que haces con este hilo. 

Felicidades !!!


----------



## conde84 (26 Nov 2016)

*2 Onzas de Tuvalu ''Dr Strange''*


Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50,9 mm
Calidad: Proof con partes chapadas en oro
Tirada: 2500

















---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 17:48 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Mickey a traves de los años - Avion Loco''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 17:50 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Pileated Woodpecker''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 6500







---------- Post added 26-nov-2016 at 17:53 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Arbol de Navidad''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: ?


----------



## conde84 (2 Dic 2016)

*Onza de Singapur ''Jardines botanicos de Singapur''*


Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,7 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 15000












---------- Post added 02-dic-2016 at 00:24 ----------

*3/4 onza de Canada ''Lobo''*

Tercera moneda de la serie bullion de canada dedicada a los lobos.

Metal: Plata 9999
Peso: 23,3 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?












---------- Post added 02-dic-2016 at 00:27 ----------

*2 onzas de Canada ''Canada’s Icy Arctic''*

Moneda que se adquiere a su facial de 200$ canadienses

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,69 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof mate
Tirada: 20000


----------



## conde84 (6 Dic 2016)

*Onza Australiana ''Constelación de Cygnus''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39,62 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado y con forma concava
Tirada: 5000












---------- Post added 06-dic-2016 at 17:20 ----------

*2 onzas de Islas Cook ''Oso Grizzly''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 06-dic-2016 at 17:22 ----------

*2 onzas de Islas Cook ''Rey Arturo''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 06-dic-2016 at 17:25 ----------

*''Onza'' de Canada ''Canada vista desde el espacio''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 30,75 g
Diametro: 36,07 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado, concava y fotoluminiscente
Tirada: 8500


----------



## conde84 (12 Dic 2016)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Nacimiento de Jesus''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 1499












---------- Post added 12-dic-2016 at 01:37 ----------

*Onza de Rusia ''Edificio de la bolsa de San Petesburgo''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 33,94 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 12-dic-2016 at 01:40 ----------

*1 Kilo de Benin ''Titanic hundido''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con el reverso esmaltado en azul
Tirada: 99


----------



## Fuguista (15 Dic 2016)

Pregunta de novato ignorante, ¿cuál es el sitio o web mas seguro para comprar este tipo de monedas?.

Gracias caballeros.


----------



## conde84 (19 Dic 2016)

*Onza de Burkina Faso ''Ammonoidea''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 44 mm
Calidad: Antique finish 
Tirada: 500















---------- Post added 19-dic-2016 at 02:33 ----------

*2 onzas de Polonia ''JOHN ALEXANDER JAGIELLON''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 45 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 6000


----------



## conde84 (9 Ene 2017)

Bueno despues de unas largas vacaciones volvemos a la faena.

*Onza de Australia ''Canguro 2017, cambio de estaciones''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g 
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof/UNC
Tirada: 5000/10000

















---------- Post added 09-ene-2017 at 21:03 ----------

*Onza de Islas Salomon ''ohn F. Kennedy y PT-109''
*
La moneda muestra una imagen sacada de una fotografia de Kennedy a bordo del barco torpedo PT-109 destruido en una colision con un destructor japones en las islas Salomon en el 1943.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 15000












---------- Post added 09-ene-2017 at 21:05 ----------

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''Buho de la risa''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1500

















---------- Post added 09-ene-2017 at 21:07 ----------

*Onza rusa ''Milenio de Rusia''
*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 33,94 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 09-ene-2017 at 21:10 ----------

*''Onza'' China ''Año del Gallo''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 30 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 300000

Tambien disponible en un kilo y tirada de 10000 ejemplares


----------



## conde84 (11 Ene 2017)

*Onza de Canada ''Año del Gallo''*

Nueva moneda bullion

Tambien en tamaño de media onza

Metal: Plata 9999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof like
Tirada: 200000











---------- Post added 11-ene-2017 at 23:27 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Ballena Jorobada''*


Nueva moneda de la serie grandes migraciones.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 3000











---------- Post added 11-ene-2017 at 23:30 ----------

*Onza de Rumania ''150 años del nacimiento de George Cosbuc''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: proof coloreado
Tirada: 200


----------



## conde84 (17 Ene 2017)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Velocidad de la luz''*


Segunda moneda de la serie ''Codigo del futuro''


Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish coloreado y fluorescente
Tirada: 500












Esta es la primera moneda de la serie dedicada a la inteligencia artificial y que no recuerdo haber puesto el año pasado:











---------- Post added 17-ene-2017 at 00:44 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Jupiter''*

Primera moneda de la serie ''Dioses Romanos''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/ultra alto relieve
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 17-ene-2017 at 00:46 ----------

*Onza de Ucrania ''Iglesia de St Nicolas de Kiev''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 33,74 g
Diametro: 32 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 3000


----------



## conde84 (19 Ene 2017)

*Onza de Islas Cook ''Lanzaderas Espaciales''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con partes bañadas en oro y en el centro de la moneda una inserccion con metal autentico de las lanzaderas.
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 23:21 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Oso polar''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 19-ene-2017 at 23:23 ----------

*Onza de Moldavia ''Dimitrie Cantemir''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 250


----------



## conde84 (21 Ene 2017)

*3 onzas de Niue ''Teatro de Epidauro''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/ultra alto relieve concavo
Tirada: 500















---------- Post added 21-ene-2017 at 18:52 ----------

*2 onzas de Canada ''Puma''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Animales a la luz de la luna''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,67 g
Diametro: 54 mm
Calidad: Proof fotoluminiscente
Tirada: 4000











---------- Post added 21-ene-2017 at 18:55 ----------

*Onza de Burkina Faso ''Nicolas Copernico''
*
Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 44 mm
Calidad: Antique finish coloreado
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (26 Ene 2017)

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''Aurora Austral''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''southern lights''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof con holograma
Tirada: 1500












---------- Post added 26-ene-2017 at 20:02 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Ojo del sahara''*

La Estructura de Richat, conocida también como ojo del Sahara por su peculiar forma, es un accidente geográfico singular con un diámetro de casi 50 kilómetros ubicado en dicho desierto, cerca de la ciudad de Ouadane, en el noroeste de Mauritania.

Con forma de estructura concéntrica, como una cebolla cortada por la mitad, fue descubierto en el año 1965 por la misión espacial Gemini 4 de la Agencia Espacial Estadounidense ( NASA).

Las primeras hipótesis sobre su origen indicaron que se debía al impacto de un meteorito hace millones de años. Sin embargo, diversos estudios posteriores no han encontrado ninguna evidencia de ello. En la actualidad se argumenta que se trata de una formación con estructura simétrica de un domo anticlinal, creada por efecto de la erosión a lo largo de millones de años.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish coloreado
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 26-ene-2017 at 20:04 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Hawker Hurricane''*

Nueva moneda de la coleccion ''Aviones de la segunda guerra mundial''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,83 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (29 Ene 2017)

*Onza de Armenia ''15th and 25th anniversary of collective security treaty''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 200







---------- Post added 29-ene-2017 at 18:34 ----------

*Onza de Bielorrusia ''100 años de la milicia bielorrusa''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 29-ene-2017 at 18:41 ----------

*5 onzas de Francia ''Tesoros de Paris ''Estatua de la libertad''*

Metal: Plata 950
Peso: 163,8 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof con partes doradas
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (2 Feb 2017)

*2 onzas de Tanzania ''Tigre real de Bengala''*

Metal: Plata 950
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 02-feb-2017 at 16:45 ----------

*Onza de Nueva Zelanda ''Mickey en el barco''*

Tambien disponible en una onza de oro y 25000 de tirada.

Metal: Plata 950
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 250000







---------- Post added 02-feb-2017 at 16:46 ----------

*5 onzas de Francia ''Victor Hugo''*


Metal: Plata 950
Peso: 163,8 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 500


----------



## conde84 (6 Feb 2017)

*2 onzas de Palau ''Tiffany art -Catedral de Wells''*

La catedral de Wells es un templo de la Iglesia de Inglaterra, situada en el centro de la ciudad de Wells, Somerset, Inglaterra, y es la sede de los obispados de Bath y Wells, de la diócesis homónima. Ha sido descrita como «la más poética de las catedrales inglesas».

La construcción de la catedral, realizada en estilo gótico duró más de tres siglos, entre 1175 y 1490. Su estructura se encuentra embellecida por las esculturas naturales de las molduras y la vitalidad de los tallados. La fachada oriental todavía conserva muchas de sus vidrieras originales, hecho muy poco frecuente en las catedrales inglesas. El exterior está constituido por una bella fachada de estilo primer gótico inglés en la que destacan las líneas rectas y una gran torre central.











Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con inserccion de cristal tiffanys
Tirada: 999

Tambien disponible en 1 kilo con tirada de 99 unidades












---------- Post added 06-feb-2017 at 23:49 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Lince''*

Segunda moneda de la serie bullion ''Depredadores'' despues de la del puma.

Metal: Plata 9999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 500000












---------- Post added 06-feb-2017 at 23:52 ----------

*5 onzas de EE.UU ''Iowa - Effigy mounds''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''American the beautiful quarters''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 155,3 g
Diametro: 76,2 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 30000


----------



## conde84 (13 Feb 2017)

*Onza Islas Caiman ''Marlin''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 50000











---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 01:16 ----------

*Moneda de Samoa ''Cupula del Capitolio de los EE.UU''*

Tambien disponible en oro con tirada de 49 ejemplares

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 100 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con forma concava en alto relieve
Tirada: 999

















---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 01:18 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Halcon Milenario''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (14 Feb 2017)

*2 Onzas de Niue ''Ares''*

Primera moneda de esta coleccion dedicada a los dioses griegos.


Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con partes doradas/alto relieve
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 14-feb-2017 at 23:22 ----------

*Onza de Palau ''Mozart''*

Moneda bullion que esta por confirmar precio y tirada.Tambien disponible en oro

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?


----------



## Aferro (16 Feb 2017)

Que quereis que os diga. Me parecen todas una puta mierda cual mas hortera y no te digo de los temas. 
Me parece bien si fueran medallitas o joyas pero eso no son monedas.
Para mi una moneda es otra cosa.

Salud


Nota: y no hablemos del puto careto de la reina esa.


----------



## conde84 (18 Feb 2017)

*3 onzas Islas Cook ''Meteorito lunar''*


Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 65mm
Calidad: Antique finish con inserccion real de meteorito
Tirada: 333















---------- Post added 18-feb-2017 at 01:14 ----------

*2 onzas de Islas Salomon ''Gladiadores''*

Nueva serie que presenta estas dos monedas como lanzamiento

*Secutor*

Un secutor era un tipo de gladiador de la Antigua Roma. Conformaban la división más equipada de los juegos romanos.

Su armamento lo convertía en una fortaleza y consistía en:

Una espada corta (gladius) más tarde una espada larga pesada llamada spatha.
Un escudo similar al de los legionarios llamado "Scutum"
Un casco esférico.
Una armadura pesada casi completa.
El secutor ("perseguidor") estaba armado de forma similar al gladiador tipo murmillo.

Se cree que pudieron haberse originado alrededor del año 50 d. C.

El secutor estaba especialmente entrenado para enfrentarse contra el reciario (un tipo de gladiador armado con un tridente y una red) ya que su armamento tenía pocos lugares donde pudiera engancharse la red. Pero el mayor problema de un secutor era que todo el armamento pesaba entre 15Kg y 18Kg. lo cual provocaba que el secutor se cansara rápidamente. Los otros gladiadores a la larga descubrieron que la mejor forma de enfrentarse a un secutor era mantenerlo en movimiento hasta agotarlo.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 1000













*Hoplomachus*

Un hoplomachos ("el que lucha como un hoplita") fue un tipo de gladiador de la antigua Roma, cuyas armas y armadura imitaban a las de los hoplitas griegos. Portaba una armadura pesada y casco, junto con un escudo redondo. Como armas tan sólo portaba una lanza y una espada llamada gladius. El escudo le servía como arma de ataque casi tanto como la espada o la lanza.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (19 Feb 2017)

*Onza de Niue ''Mickey : The Gallopin Gaucho''*


Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000







---------- Post added 19-feb-2017 at 17:20 ----------

*1 kilo de Samoa ''Deidades Griegas''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 199











---------- Post added 19-feb-2017 at 17:21 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Buho ateniense''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?







---------- Post added 19-feb-2017 at 17:23 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Aviones de la II guerra mundial - Avro Anson''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,83 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500


----------



## silverwindow (20 Feb 2017)

Hay monedas para aburrir.


----------



## conde84 (21 Feb 2017)

*Onza de Niue ''Apaches''*

Nueva moneda de la coleccion ''Guerreros de la historia''


Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000






Fotos: Powercoin

---------- Post added 21-feb-2017 at 23:04 ----------

*2 onzas de Australia ''Koala''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,21 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/ultra alto relieve
Tirada: 3000







---------- Post added 21-feb-2017 at 23:06 ----------

*5 onzas de Gran Bretaña ''Sapphire Jubilee''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 156,3 g
Diametro: 65 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1700







---------- Post added 21-feb-2017 at 23:08 ----------

*1 kilo de Canada ''Lobo''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 102 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 400


----------



## vpsn (22 Feb 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay monedas para aburrir.



El problema no son la cantidad de monedas para mi, si no la diferencia entre el precio del metal (que luego va a ser practicamente lo unico que contara para vender) con el precio de la moneda.

Ya me diras que premium puede tener cualquiera de los 100 tipos de monedas diferentes que salen cada mes...


----------



## conde84 (23 Feb 2017)

*3 onzas de Cook Island ''CENTENARIO DE LA MUERTE DE ZEPPELIN''*

Con un fragmento del desaparecido zepellin LZ127 desguazado en 1940 por el ejército alemán.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 499












---------- Post added 23-feb-2017 at 00:25 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Caleidoscopio''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,85 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500


----------



## selu72 (23 Feb 2017)

No sé para qué tantas moneditas. No les veo sentido.


----------



## conde84 (25 Feb 2017)

*100 euros de Francia ''A.Rodin''*

Metal: Plata 900
Peso: 50 g
Diametro: 47 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 10000











---------- Post added 25-feb-2017 at 17:48 ----------

*1'5 onzas de Canada ''Grizzly''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 46,65 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?







---------- Post added 25-feb-2017 at 17:51 ----------

*10 dolares Islas Cook 'Pavo Christatus ''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 50 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof con inserccion de porcelana
Tirada: 999







---------- Post added 25-feb-2017 at 17:54 ----------

*5 onzas Rusas ''Parque y palacio Nekuchne de Moscu''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 169 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof 
Tirada: 1000


----------



## conde84 (27 Feb 2017)

*2 onzas de Niue ''Halcon de Tutankamon''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado con insercciones de ambar
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 27-feb-2017 at 22:42 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Arctic Tern''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500







---------- Post added 27-feb-2017 at 22:45 ----------

*Onza de Camerun ''200th anniversary of the New York Stock Exchange''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 999






Imagenes:Munzdach


----------



## conde84 (1 Mar 2017)

*2 onzas de Palau ''Venus de Milo''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Black Proof/ultra alto relieve
Tirada: 999

















---------- Post added 01-mar-2017 at 22:41 ----------

*Serie de 2 onzas de Niue ''Sol / Sol y Luna / Luna''*

Caracteristicas comunes para las 3 monedas:

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con partes bañadas en oro
Tirada: 500

















---------- Post added 01-mar-2017 at 22:43 ----------

*30 dolares de Canada ''Caribou''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 52,88 g
Diametro: 54 mm
Calidad: Proof, silueta del caribou recortada
Tirada: 5500


----------



## conde84 (6 Mar 2017)

*Onza de Palau ''Mordisco de Tiburon''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 999

















---------- Post added 06-mar-2017 at 23:45 ----------

*2 onzas de Gran Bretaña ''Dragon rojo de Gales''*

Tercera moneda de la serie ''The Queen's Beasts''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: ?











---------- Post added 06-mar-2017 at 23:47 ----------

*5 onzas de Canada ''Big Coins : 10 cents ''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 157,6 g
Diametro: 65,25 mm
Calidad: Proof con partes chapadas en oro
Tirada: 2150


----------



## conde84 (9 Mar 2017)

*Onza de Canada ''ORTHOMIMUS''*

Primera moneda de la nueva serie ''Fosiles Prehistoricos''

Metal: Plata 9999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 50000












---------- Post added 09-mar-2017 at 22:09 ----------

*2 onzas de Tuvalu ''Freya''*

Nueva moneda de la serie Diosas Nordicas

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 2000


----------



## conde84 (13 Mar 2017)

*Onza de Tuvalu ''Cocodrilo de agua''*

Metal: Plata 9999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000












---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 19:58 ----------

*Onza Rusa ''SURP KHACH MONASTERY''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 33,9 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000












---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 20:00 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Kaleidoscope : Maple Leaf''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,85 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (16 Mar 2017)

*Onza de Canada ''Naturaleza Nocturna''*

Metal: Plata 9999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof con baño de rodio
Tirada: 7000












---------- Post added 16-mar-2017 at 23:37 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Sydney Harbour Bridge''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: Proof/Ultra alto relieve
Tirada: 850







---------- Post added 16-mar-2017 at 23:38 ----------

*10 onzas de Australia ''10 años del Koala''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 311,35 g
Diametro: 75,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 750


----------



## conde84 (20 Mar 2017)

*2 onzas de Niue ''cristo clavado en la cruz''*

Nueva moneda de la serie historias biblicas.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 1499












---------- Post added 20-mar-2017 at 20:00 ----------

*Onza de Tokelau ''Barracuda''*

Nueva onza bullion de la serie Peces.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 250000












---------- Post added 20-mar-2017 at 20:02 ----------

*10 onzas de Canada ''Batalla de Vimy Ridge''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 311,54 g
Diametro: 76,25 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 750


----------



## conde84 (23 Mar 2017)

*Onza de Hungria ''200 años del nacimiento de Janos Arany''*

Onza conmemorativa del famoso escritor hungaro

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 31,46 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 23-mar-2017 at 00:53 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Batalla de Dieppe''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 7500


----------



## racional (24 Mar 2017)

Yo no me arriesgaria comprando esta onzas raras de diseño, porque a la hora de venderlas los compradores buscan la que sean más fáciles de reconocer, las tipicas, eagles, maples, filarmonicas.


----------



## conde84 (26 Mar 2017)

*2 onzas de Palau ''Buda Sonriente''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof con el buda bañado en oro
Tirada: 888












---------- Post added 26-mar-2017 at 18:24 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Star Wars - Star Destroyer''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 10000













---------- Post added 26-mar-2017 at 18:27 ----------

*Onza de Hungria ''200 años del nacimiento de Zsusanna Kossuth''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 31,46 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 26-mar-2017 at 18:29 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Escarabajo''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Pequeñas criaturas''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado con el escarabajo realizado en cristal de Murano.
Tirada: 8500


----------



## conde84 (31 Mar 2017)

*Onza de Australia ''Stock horse 2017''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 10000 (9000 en capsula y certificado y 1000 en blister)











---------- Post added 31-mar-2017 at 00:32 ----------

*Onza de Letonia ''La Manopla del Anciano''*

Onza dedicada a un popular cuento leton.

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 31,47 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 10000 












---------- Post added 31-mar-2017 at 00:34 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Consolidated Canso''*

Nueva moneda de la serie ''Aviones de la II guerra mundial''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,83 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 7500


----------



## conde84 (4 Abr 2017)

*Onza Australiana ''Silver Swan''*

Nueva serie de la perth mint al estilo de las kookaburras o koalas, en la que parece ser cada año variara su diseño.

Metal: Plata 9999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 40,6 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 25000












---------- Post added 04-abr-2017 at 13:50 ----------


---------- Post added 04-abr-2017 at 13:52 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Dzwon Zygmunt 500 years''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 04-abr-2017 at 13:55 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Puente de los suspiros''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 32 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 777






Fotos: powercoin


----------



## conde84 (18 Abr 2017)

*2 onzas de Cook Island ''Ginebra''*

Segunda moneda de la serie ''Leyendas de Camelot''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof /mate/ Alto relieve
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 20:36 ----------

*Moneda de El Congo ''Bufalo de Agua''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 100 g
Diametro: ?
Calidad: UNC
Tirada: 30000












---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 20:40 ----------

*3 onzas ''Africa Unida''*

Benin, Niger, Congo, Costa de marfil y Mali sacan la primera emisión de una moneda conmemorativa conjunta que es de curso legal en los 5 países.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 55 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 5000












---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 20:45 ----------

*1 Kilo de España ''Historia del dolar''*

Link al BOE donde se publico la moneda: 
BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2017-1372

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 1000 g
Diametro: 100 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: Maximo 1000












---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 20:50 ----------

*10 euros España ''Edad de hierro y cristal''*

Como suele ocurrir la FNMT nos brinda una moneda con un diseño bellisimo, bien valen sus 55 euros. :XX::XX:

En el reverso con grabados del palacio de cristal de Madrid, Rosalia de castro y locomotora mataro a color.

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 27 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: Maximo 7500


----------



## asqueado (18 Abr 2017)

2 Onzas Silber Round Destiny Knight 999,99 99

Un homenaje al caballero escocés que murió en 1588 en la guerra contra los españoles.


Características especiales: 

Diámetro: 43,00 mm
Finura: Ag 999,9%
Peso Fine: 62,2 g
País de origen: Estados Unidos
Diseño: Destino Knight
















:fiufiu:


----------



## atika (19 Abr 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> 2 Onzas Silber Round Destiny Knight 999,99 99
> 
> Un homenaje al caballero escocés que murió en 1588 en la guerra contra los españoles.
> 
> ...



Es preciosa, pero parece una medalla más que una moneda


----------



## Tiogelito (19 Abr 2017)

atika dijo:


> Es preciosa, pero parece una medalla más que una moneda



A ver si encuentro la historia de ese caballero (si alguien lo ha encontrado ya, que haga el favor...)


----------



## fff (19 Abr 2017)

Tiogelito dijo:


> A ver si encuentro la historia de ese caballero (si alguien lo ha encontrado ya, que haga el favor...)



Paying homage to the Scottish Knights who perished in the war against the Spanish in 1588, this 2 ounce silver coin carries the inscription “Destiny Is Not A Matter of Chance, It Is A Matter Of Choice”.

In 1588 the Clans MacIan and McDonald of Scotland were ravaged and sacked village by village by the Clan MacLean with 100 mercenaries from the ship San Juan De Sicilia of the Spanish Armada to fight with them. When the MacIan and MacDonald reinforcements arrived, MacLeans and the Spaniards withdrew their burning and sacking. The Spaniards returned to their ship. Later, the bay was rocked with a huge explosion and the gold filled galleon sank to the bottom of the sea. Could the Clans MacIan or MacDonald have organized this deed in seeking revenge for the sackings? The story is the stuff of legends and the mystery remains to this day.


----------



## asqueado (20 Abr 2017)

atika dijo:


> Es preciosa, pero parece una medalla más que una moneda



Si es una medalla, no tiene facial, la subi porque me encanto, creo que la tirada es de 10.000 unidades


----------



## Visrul (23 Abr 2017)

Como curiosidad por si alguien la ha comprado mencionar que ya hay hasta errores en las onzas nuevas... 



ERROR 2017 Australia $1 1 oz Silver Dragon & Phoenix In Mint Capsule BU ~ RARE! | eBay


----------



## Visrul (23 Abr 2017)

Me parece más guapa todavía la segunda:



asqueado dijo:


> 2 Onzas Silber Round Destiny Knight 999,99 99
> Características especiales:
> 
> Diámetro: 43,00 mm
> ...


----------



## asqueado (23 Abr 2017)

Visrul dijo:


> Como curiosidad por si alguien la ha comprado mencionar que ya hay hasta errores en las onzas nuevas...
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR 2017 Australia $1 1 oz Silver Dragon & Phoenix In Mint Capsule BU ~ RARE! | eBay



Hay que tener mucho cuidado con la compra de estas monedas, estos “supuestos” errores suponen mucho mas dinero que pagan los coleccionistas por tener esas “anomalias”.
Actualmente los chinos son los reyes del mambo en esto de falsificaciones y anomalias y con que le cambien el año de la moneda o parte del dibujo ya no esta penado por ley.
Antiguamente hace muchos años la copia siempre salia con algo menos de peso por el proceso que tenia ( molde de caucho,marco de aluminio, prensa, inyeccion de cera, centrifugadora, etc.), hoy en dia ha salido un caucho de silicona que no reduce nada la pieza y se puede hacer copia de cualquier cosa, monedas, medallas, llaveros etc. y desde luego Ebay es el sitio donde se producen mas estafas. Honestamente digo que me esta dando cada dia mas asco de esta aficion que compartimos por lo sinverguenzas y la poca honestida que tiene algunos vendedores, porque si al menos dijeran de que eran copia, sabia uno lo que compraba.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 13:33 ----------




Visrul dijo:


> Me parece más guapa todavía la segunda:



Son ambas muy bonitas


----------



## conde84 (23 Abr 2017)

*5 onzas de Tuvalu ''T-Rex''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 155,5 g
Diametro: 60 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 16:16 ----------

*Onza de Islas Virgenes Britanicas ''John F. Kennedy''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: BU
Tirada: 50000












---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 16:20 ----------

*2 Onzas Islas Salomon ''Thraex / Essedarius''*


2 nuevas monedas de la serie ''Gladiadores''

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada:1000

















---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 16:23 ----------

*5 onzas de Canada ''Grandes monedas: 5 centavos''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 157,6 g
Diametro: 65,25 mm
Calidad: Proof con partes bañadas en oro
Tirada: 2150


----------



## conde84 (25 Abr 2017)

*Moneda de Benin ''Basilica de San Pedro''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 100 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish/alto relieve
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 22:56 ----------

*Onza de Niue ''Marte''*

Con fragmento del meteorito NWA 7397 en contrado en marruecos.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,6 mm
Calidad: Color cobre
Tirada: 686












---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 22:57 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Batalla de Vimy Ridge''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof con partes doradas
Tirada: 10000


----------



## conde84 (1 May 2017)

*Onza de Niue ''Chewbacca''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 10000












---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 15:53 ----------

*100 Denars de Macedonia ''Laberinto ruso''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 50,4 g
Diametro: 47 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 5000







---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 15:55 ----------

*Onza de Turquia ''Cangrejo azul''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 2000







---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 15:57 ----------

*Onza de Canada ''Pearl Flowers''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof con inserciones de nacar
Tirada: 6000


----------



## JohnGalt (2 May 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> *5 onzas de Tuvalu ''T-Rex''*
> 
> Metal: Plata 999
> Peso: 155,5 g
> ...



La de los gladiators es hermosa... pero la encuentro un pelin cara: 150 euros.


----------



## conde84 (9 May 2017)

*3 onzas de Palau ''Alas de Isis''*

Nueva moneda de la serie simbolos egipcios

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 93,3 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish con partes bañadas en oro
Tirada: 999












---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 23:35 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Leyenda del Minotauro''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 23:37 ----------

*10 onzas de Canada ''Diamond Jubilee''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 311,54 g
Diametro: 76,25 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000







---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 23:39 ----------

*Onza de Palau ''Mona Lisa''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreado
Tirada: 999


----------



## asqueado (17 May 2017)

Primera medalla de una serie de cuatro que saldran a la venta

1 oz - 31,1 Gramm
Mint: Golden State Mint
Material: 999 Silber
Diametro: 39 mm
Proof















Primera edición de una serie de cuatro partes cuatro jinetes. La serie muestra 4 motivos diferentes de los pilotos apocalipsis. En este primer número, el caballo blanco de la conquista se puede ver. El piloto sosteniendo un arco y representar a Cristo. Se busca conquistar en nombre de la paz y la religión. En la parte posterior se muestran cuatro caballos detrás de un escudo.

:fiufiu:


----------



## Visrul (25 May 2017)

Nueva colección de la New Zealand Mint sobre Star Wars

1 oz Ag 0,999
Tirada: 250.000
Precio: sobre 20€





[/URL]




Nueva serie de la Royal Mint sobre monumentos del Reino Unido. Serie de 4 monedas.

1 oz Ag 0,999
Tirada: 50.000
Precio: en torno a 22€





[/URL]




[/URL]


----------



## conde84 (3 Jun 2017)

*2 onzas ''Tentacion del sucubo''*

Medalla o ronda de la Pheli mint, una nueva mint canadiense.

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 47,18 mm
Calidad: UNC/Antique finish
Tirada: 10000/2500












---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 18:32 ----------

*Onza de Chad ''Gargoyles and Grotesques''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Calidad: Proof/antique finish
Tirada: 200/799












---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 18:35 ----------

*2 onzas de Niue ''Jacob lucha con el angel''*

Nueva moneda de la serie historias de la biblia

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 39 mm
Calidad: Antique finish
Tirada: 1499












---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 18:38 ----------

*10 onzas de Canada ''The 1867 Confederation''*

Coleccion de 3 monedas

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 311,54 g
Diametro: 76,25 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 1000


----------



## Señor X (4 Jun 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> *5 onzas Rusas ''Parque y palacio Nekuchne de Moscu''*
> 
> Metal: Plata 925
> Peso: 169 g
> ...



Seguramente os parezca una pregunta estúpida: ¿dónde se pueden comprar estas monedas? Links y tal.


----------



## asqueado (4 Jun 2017)

Señor X dijo:


> Seguramente os parezca una pregunta estúpida: ¿dónde se pueden comprar estas monedas? Links y tal.





Münzen aus Russland | eBay


25 Rubel Russland PP 5 Oz Silb 2017 Moscow Neskuchny Palace and Park Ensemble Pf | eBay

25 Rubles Russia 5oz Silver 2017 Moscow Neskuchny Palace and Park Ensemble Proof | eBay

:fiufiu:


----------



## conde84 (5 Jun 2017)

*2 onzas de Niue ''La primavera''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 62,2 g
Diametro: 50 mm
Calidad: Proof /alto relieve con inserccion de citrino.
Tirada: 500












---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 23:08 ----------

*Onza de Rumania ''140 años de la independencia de Rumania''*

Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,1 g
Diametro: 37 mm
Calidad: Proof
Tirada: 500







---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 23:11 ----------

*Onza de Armenia ''Miembro del fondo monetario internacional''*

Metal: Plata 925
Peso: 33,6 g
Diametro: 40 mm
Calidad: Proof coloreada
Tirada: 300







---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 23:13 ----------

*Onzas de Canada ''The Forgotten 1927 Designs''
*
Metal: Plata 999
Peso: 31,39 g
Diametro: 38 mm
Calidad: Proof inverso
Tirada: 5500


----------



## dmdp78 (24 Jul 2017)

Hola,
No os lo vais a creer pero bonitas monedas de la FNMT, dedicadas al 25 Aniversario del Museo Thyssen Bornemisza.






V Serie Tesoros de Museos Españoles - Thyssen-Bornemisza - FNMT


----------



## Nerblu (9 Oct 2018)

El OP tendria que meterle un update a este hilo :fiufiu:


----------



## Beto (22 Jul 2019)

Alguien sabe si todas las nuevas onzas caribeñas van a seguir cada año o solo es una tirada y después pasará el tema?


----------

